#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-29
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> nie jestem pewien
<macer1> ale może dlatego
<macer1> że nikt nic nie mówi
<macer1> `list
<Przekliniak> macer1: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<macer1> `calc 7**9
<Przekliniak> macer1: 7 ** 9 = 40,353,607
<macer1> thx przekliniak :)
<PushUpek> całkować też potrafi?;D
<macer1> tak
<macer1> nie czekaj
<macer1> muszę sprawdzić
<macer1> nie umie
<macer1> `calc 2^2
<Przekliniak> macer1: 2^2 = 4
<m477> 'calc 2**999
<m477> ? :(
<PushUpek> liczy ;D
<m477> albo sie przekrecil :D
<PushUpek> możliwe ;]
<PushUpek> zawsze możesz go katować silniami ;D
<m477> podejrzewam ze zlewa takie zapytania :P
<macer1> m477
<m477> ?
<macer1> tylko moderatorzy mogą te calci i inne polecenia
<macer1> `calc 2**999
<Przekliniak> macer1: 2 ** 999 = 5.35754304 * 10^(300)
<m477> on nie korzysta z googla?
<macer1> nie
<m477> bo podobne wyniki wyrzuca google
<m477> a Ty nie jestes chyba moderatorem
<macer1> :D
<macer1> `g 2**999
<Przekliniak> macer1: The 999 year old port - EQ2i, the EverQuest 2 Wiki - Quests, guides ...: <http://eq2.wikia.com/wiki/The_999_year_old_port>
<m477> nie masz podswietlonego nicka :P
<macer1> ale mnie przekliniak lubi :D
<m477> ;]
<m477> 2 ** 999 = 5.35754304 × 10300
<m477> wynik z googli
<macer1> możliwe że korzysta z googla
<macer1> ma nawet funkcję szukania z googla
<m477> no widze
<m477> 'g
<macer1> ciebie nie lubi :(
<m477> duzo osob mnie nie lubi
<macer1> potrafi też wyświetlać rss jak się ładnie prosi
<macer1> `rss http://omgubuntu.co.uk/rss 2
<Przekliniak> macer1: SlowMoVideo Creates Beautiful Slowed Down Videos in Linux <http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/41xMtQTr22w/> || Faience: A Complete GNOME Shell Theme From The Creator of Faenza <http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_NM-FIjBtw8/>
<m477> w czym ten bot jest napisany? wiesz moze
<macer1> wiem
<macer1> `version
<Przekliniak> macer1: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<macer1> a i umie grać w ping ponga
<macer1> przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<m477> ale to nie byla odp na moje pytanie :>
<macer1> myślę że w c++
<macer1> ale on jest opensource, możesz sprawdzić
<m477> do tego zmierzalem :P
<m477> python, tak jak myslaem
<m477> chyba wiekszosc botow ircowych w nim jest napisana
<macer1> jest jeszcze jeden bot tutaj
<macer1> locobot_1: ping
<macer1> hmm, nie działa
<macer1> tak nie działa
<macer1> ale locobot_1 działa tak samo, ma te same komendy
<m477> kurde jestem oczarowany tym jezykiem
<macer1> pythonem?
<m477> tak
<macer1> :)
<macer1> fajny jest
<m477> malo powiedzane ;P
<macer1> ale cholernie wolny
<m477> zalezy
<m477> niektore rzeczy robi szybciej od tych kompilowanych
<macer1> większość rzeczy w ubuntu jest robiona w pythonie. i strasznie mulą
<macer1> np USC
<m477> a tego to nie wiem
<m477> co to jest usc?
<m477> 'g usc
<m477> :<
<macer1> ubuntu software center
<m477> ;d
<macer1> usc 5 to poprawa
<macer1> ale i tak trochę przymula
<macer1> jest pisane w pythonie
<m477> chyba jest wykorzystwany jako 'sklejacz' wysoko poziomowy w nirektorych frameworkach oile wiesz oczym mowie
<macer1> nie do końca
<macer1> rozumiem
<m477> ze np z jego poziomu mozna zarzadzac innymi aplikacjami albo kodem z innego jezyka
<m477> hm np http://www.iwce.org/fileadmin/IWCE_cache/iwce2004/www.iwce.nanohub.org/talks/python/python_talk2.pps
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3frydqe> (at www.iwce.org)
<m477> macer1: i jak? :>
<macer1> co i jak?
<m477> patrzyles na link
<macer1> ok lookne
<macer1> aa
<macer1> możliwe
<m477> ?
<macer1> że python jest jako klej
<m477> spotkales sie sam z tym?
<macer1> nie
<macer1> ale wszystko od canonical jest w pythonie - USC, software sources, i cała reszta rzeczy która dodali
<macer1> do ubuntu
<m477> hm
<m477> czy jest mozliwe uzywanie aplikacji po stronie klienta w sesji ssh?
<macer1> ssh forwarding?
<m477> czyli? :>
<macer1> ale co konkretnie bo nie rozumiem
<m477> mam plik na serwerze i chce go uruchomic edytorem textu z mojego komputera
<m477> mozliwe jest cos takiego?
<macer1> a możesz go pobrać?
<m477> no przez scp np?
<macer1> tak
<m477> jak?
<macer1> jak pobrać przez scp?
<m477> jak zrobic to o co pytalem
<macer1> czyli pobrać go :>?
<m477> nie
<m477> Ty sie mnie pytales czy da sie pobrac
<macer1> no tak w sensie żebyś pobrał i otworzyłem tym edytorem :>
<m477> malo mobilne jezeli mi ten plik jest potrzebny po stronie serwera :<
<macer1> ale chcesz zrobić tak że masz ten plik w edytorze tekstu i jak go zapiszesz to on sie zapisze na serwereze?
<m477> dokladnie
<m477> a edytor jest uruchamiany po mojej stronie
<m477> a nie przez Xy
<macer1> to podmontuj przez nautilusa
<macer1> sftp
<m477> hm wydaje mi sie ze kiedys cos takiego robilem
<macer1> :>
<m477> ma to sens w ogole?
<macer1> chyba tak
<macer1> ja chyba pójdę spać. i tak wstanę po południu
<m477> ja nie dawno wstalem ;P
<m477> oO
<macer1> takie tam
<macer1> to ja idę spać...cya
<m477> cze
<macer1> a miałem plany, mogłem coś zrobić...ale jak się obudzę po południu to chyba już nie za bardzo :>
<m477> mozesz teraz ;]
<macer1> usnę później
<macer1> i obudzę się o 22
<macer1> więc tak jeszcze gorzej
<m477> ja dzis wstalem o 2AM
<macer1> o 6 chodzisz spać ?
<macer1> czy co?
<m477> nie
<m477> poszedlem jakos o 12 w poludnie
<m477> o 21 wstalem
<m477> poszedlem do sklepu zjadlem i spalem do 2 :D
<macer1> aha
<macer1> nie ma wyjścia, muszę iść spać
<m477> ;p
<m477> a co masz do roboty w ogole
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> nic
<m477> ;P
<m477> nie ma to jak pisac selekcje mezonow D* o 5 rano :]
<macer1> co?
<m477> takie czastki
<macer1> :/
<m477> czemu grymas
<macer1> ze musisz to pisac
<m477> nie musze
<m477> fajna zabawa :d
<macer1> no to ja już ostatecznie idę
<macer1> ostatecznie i całkowicie absolutnie
<m477> dlugo sie zbierasz ;p
<macer1> Proces spania rozpoczęty
<m477> kill spanie
<m477> :P
<macer1> kill spanie: permission denied
<m477> sudo kill spanie
<macer1> cannot kill critical kernel task
<m477> :<
<m477> alt ctrl f1, sudo kill spanie? :>
<macer1> cannot kill critical kernel task
<m477> fuuuu
<macer1> sudo pm-suspend
<m477> slaby ze mnie lunuksowiec
<macer1> Power < 5%, entering sleep mode
<foreste_> lol ;]
<foreste_> 'wywalilem konto google+ ;]
<m477> ?
<AaaA> <brawo>
<Biszkopcik> spac
<m477> no ;/
<m477> pijemy ;]
<Biszkopcik> :/
<m477> :>?
<foreste_> xd
<lisu> re
<m477> witam lisu
<TheNumb> o/
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: \o
<TheNumb> Podśmiechujki
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTgrzPk3D4k&feature=player_embedded
<m477> hihi
<[M]> bry
<Wilku^> Dobry den
<m477> da sie jakos w gmailu pisac latexem? :<
<TheNumb> m477: a co, chcesz komuś wysłać bardzo ładnego maila?
<Wilku> Nie, tylko bawełną
<Wilku> Nie da się :>
<m477> nie
<Wilku> To po co ci to?
<m477> omfg, chce wklepac pelna nazwe mezonu, http://www.slac.stanford.edu/xorg/hfag/charm/excitedD_2010/table_20100316_source.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rz5qc8> (at www.slac.stanford.edu)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> używał ktoś kiedyś youtrack?
<lisu> http://www.geekweek.pl/quake-3-na-minikomputerze-za-25-dolarow/336674/
<Wilku> Raspberry Pi? Nie chce mi się otwierać tego linku :D
<lisu> ale przyznac musze, ze to jest bardzo dobry pomysl
<Wilku> Nom
<Wizard> plączą się w zeznaniach
<lisu> czemu?
<Wizard> w jednym miejscu "ma być rozdawany dzieciom za darmo", w drugim "koszt wynos 25$"
<Wizard> poza tym, nienawidzę podawania cen w obcych walutach
<Wizard> co ja mam tabelę kursów nbp w głowie?
<Wizard> szkoda, że w juanach nie podali
<lisu> malkontent
<Wilku> Ale kursy się zmieniają
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> ale jeśli to jest niedostępne nigdzie w Europie, to cena amerykańska i tak jest myląca
<Wizard> bo w przypadku kupna dochodzi jeszcze vat, cło jest chyba 0% na takie rzeczy no i transport
<lisu> oj tam oj tam, jak wejdzie do produkcji chinczycy zrobią go za 5 dolarów
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> no, a na chińskie produkty w Europie jest cło jak ch..
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, czy na elektronikę też, pewnie tak
<m477> it's a trap
<Wizard> ty się nie odzywaj, pseudostudencie :D
<m477> :(
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> no już nie płacz, po prostu nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić jak można nie mieć września
<m477> lulz
<Wizard> na którym ty jesteś roku? na 5?
<m477> 4
<Wizard> ja też
<Wizard> już 3 raz
<Wizard> znaczy 3 semestr
<m477> o_O
<Wizard> teraz będzie 4 semestr
<Wizard> "powtarzam dyplomowy"
<Wizard> ale że nie mam czasu na pierdoły, to mi się trochę przeciąga
<m477> ;]
<errorek404> czesc czolem
<errorek404> :)
<errorek404> przychodze z problemem starym jak swiat a upierdliwym jak wrzod na dupie
<Wizard> cześć errorek404
<lisu> errorek404: do przychodni idz
<Wizard> z tym to do urologa
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<errorek404> :)
<errorek404> z brakiem dzwieku raczej urolog nie pomoze :)
<Wizard> :D
<lisu> zalozymy sie?
<lisu> hehehehe
<Wizard> no jak urolog linuksowiec, to może pomoże
<errorek404> legenda glosi ze tutaj pomagaja z takimi problemami :)
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem, czy nfz refunduje leki
<PoKrAk> z tym to tylko ginekoog fantasta sobie poradzi
<lisu> bedziesz piszczal jak cie wezmie w obroty
<Wizard> errorek404, jedziesz
<errorek404> brum brum
<errorek404> pojechalem
<errorek404> :P
<errorek404> nie no
<errorek404> wczoraj dzwiek byl, dzisiaj nie ma, nawet suwaka nie ma :)
<PoKrAk> errorek sprawdz czy masz moduły załadowane
<Wizard> o to dziad
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> albo czy pulseaudio się nie wywaliło
<PoKrAk> ew jak miałeś updejt i kernela ci instalowało nowego przełącz sie na starszego
<Wizard> ee, PoKrAk, bez przesady, żeby sterowniki do dźwięku popsuli?
<PoKrAk> przy nowszych kernelach to normalka ze cus nie działa
<Wizard> przecież teraz wszystkie prawie dźwiękówki to ich
<Wizard> errorek404, masz ich?
<PoKrAk> mi notorycznie karte wifi wywalało przy takich operacjach
<PoKrAk> sprawdzic moze
<PushUpek> bry ;)
<PoKrAk> jak nie umie w logach grzebac i na gdybaniu pozostaje
<PoKrAk> oo pushupek
<PoKrAk> :)
<PushUpek> ;]
<Wizard> cześć PushUpek
<abbus> i poszedl :P
<Wizard> secret agent man! they're givin' you a number and take away your name..
<eco__> exit
<m477> musze sie napic
<Wilku> Po co?
<m477> z zasady
<m477> z zasady nie pijam na trzezwo
<Wilku> Najpierw Piccolo :D?
<m477> piwo wóda polibuda
<m477> eheh baba za 4pak policzyla mi jak za 1 piwo
<abbus> ale przeciagi
<Wilczek> Kur...
<suitch> wa
<Wilczek> Przez ten przeciąg mnie przewiało -.-
<suitch> o panie
<Wilczek> A nie, bo "de"
<Wilczek> :P
<foreste> czesc ;d
<andrijko> cześć - w konfiguracji pakietu denyhosts jest pozycja PLUGIN_DENY, program po dodaniu nowego hosta do listy zablokowanych uruchomi podany program z agrumentem równym adresem zablokowanego - chciałbym odpalić skrypt, który mnie o tym powiadomi `notify-send "Add deny host" "$1" -t 6000`
<andrijko> ale powiadomienie się nie pokazuje
<andrijko> czy mogę liczyć na małą poradę ?
<resc_user_2896> Witam
<resc_user_2896> Ale lipa
<resc_user_2896> Nie moge zainstalowac ani gruba ani lilo
<resc_user_2896> :D
<resc_user_2896> qrwa juz wiem dlaczego
<BlessJah> 720x304??? co to za rozdzialka???
<scx> Dzien dobry
<anemus> Dzień dobry wieczór
<scx> Chcialbym prosic o porade w doborze dystrybucji
<scx> Jeszcze niedawno myslalem, ze Debian testing sprawdza sie w wiekszosci zastosowan
<qermit> użyj (R)HEL-6
<scx> Po kolejnych problemach z aktualizacja systemu juz tak nie mysle
<qermit> scx: trzeba było używać stable
<scx> I wlasnie moje pytanie brzmi: ktory system bedzie bardziej przewidywalny:
<scx> CentOS czy Debian stable:
<scx> - routing + DHCP + DNS (BIND) + VPN
<Wilku> Na co?
<Wilku> Chyba Debian
<scx> - Exim4, Samba, Proftpd
<scx> - LAMP, gdzie nie wymaga sie nowosci
<scx> - serwer WWW, gdzie wymaga sie "nowosci" (nowy PgSQL, Ruby 1.9.2)
<qermit> centos to RHEL
<qermit> dla ubogich
<scx> dla ktorych z tych zastosowan bedzie lepszy debian a dla ktorych CentOS lub inny system?
<scx> qermit: bo ja wiem czy dla ubogich
<BlessJah> qermit: dla nie-korporacji
<scx> moje doswiadczenie jest takie
<scx> na CentOS korzystalem z IBM InfoSphere Warehouse
<scx> za bardzo nie wiem jak to sie sprawdzi w innych zastosowaniach
<qermit> bo to rhel dla ubogich
<scx> Debiana stable uzywalem jako platforme dla aplikacji RoR
<scx> zalezy mi na tym, zeby przy aktualizacji nie bylo niespodzianek
<scx> czy do ktorys z w/w zastosowan powinienem rozwazyc inna (moze specjalizowana) dystrybucje?
<abyss> scx: pomysl o fedorze, jezeli chcesz nowosci
<abyss> w pozostalych przypadkach wybierz dystrybucje ktora lubisz;)
<abyss> zawsze tez mozesz dokompilowac nowsze paczki i utrzymywac wlasne repo dla postgresqla i ruby
<BlessJah> do mp4 mozna wsadzic audio w mp3?
<BlessJah> ffmpeg mi cos sie wyklada przy laczeniu outputu do mp4 z -acodec libmp3lame
<soee> uzywa ktos Eclipse ?
<gjm> nie ja
<abyss> ja
<abyss> tez nie
<scx> soee: ja
<soee> scx, konfigurowałes jakos zeby nie zarlo tyle pamieci ?
<soee> no moze nie jest to jakas kolosalna ilosc (600mb) ale strasznie obciaza system
<scx> soee: no do tego srodowiska wypadaloby miec dobry sprzet
<scx> tutaj wiele nie zdzialasz
<soee>  c2d / 2gb
<soee> to zimy musze sie na tym pomeczyc :/
<scx> gdy bylem zmuszony programowac na slabszej maszynie to do programowania/testowania uzywalem NetBeans, a w Eclipse/RTC tylko wykonywalem commity i rzeczy nie zwiazane bezposrednio z programowaniem
<soee> kurcze ale juz sie przyzwyczailem do Eclipse i jakos mi sie nie chce na NB przesiadac :)
<scx> jesli mozesz uzywac NetBeans, to sprobuj, bo jest o wiele szybsze
<scx> soee: przyzwyczailes sie to znaczy, ze wczesniej nie mulilo?
<soee> mulilo ale w pracy jest lepszy sprzet i tam bylo ok, a teraz sporo w domu pracuje i tutaj juz bardziej to jest odczuwalne
<scx> osobiscie mialem problemy z Rational Team Concert (oparte na Eclipse) na 64-bitowym systemie
<scx> ale tylko pod Linuksem
<qermit> czy nie macie takiego wrażenia że scx to młodszy brat jacekowskiego?
<gjm> n i e e e
<scx> qermit: nie mamy
<BlessJah> qermit: technobełkot w sumie podobny, trzeba sprawdzić jak z trollingiem jeszcze
<scx> BlessJah: z trollingiem w porownaniu z Toba nie mam szans
<BlessJah> nikt nie ma
<BlessJah> lae staram się ograniczać
<BlessJah> *ale
<gjm> nie da się
<BlessJah> da
<BlessJah> to jak narkotyk
<BlessJah> ale się da
<prusnak> :)
<gjm> tak
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<Wilku^> Bry wieczór Wizard
 * mati75 
<mati75> o mój gówniany skrypt się włączył
<firemark> mati75: brawo
<gjm> czrodziej
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-30
<macer1> ale tu cicho
<m477> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1357274238.png
<ksx4system> da się jakoś zrobić repozytorium jednocześnie zjadliwe dla Debiana i Ubuntu z garści plików *.deb?
<ksx4system> sprawdzone, działają na obu w/w dystrybucjach
<ksx4system> (w tym przypadku i tak bardziej zależy mi na zgodności z Debianem)
<[M]> bry
<macer1> m477: łat da fak?
<macer1> chyba z serewera speedtesta puściłeś
<m477> macer1: nie moj
<macer1> a właśnie widze :>
<macer1> link jest na 4chanmonitor.com
<macer1> i tylko tam
<macer1> ;>
<m477> znow nie spisz? :>
<macer1> mhm
<m477> ja wstalem o 4 ;/
<macer1> ja o tej porze seriale oglądałem :>
<m477> jakie:>
<macer1> a różne
<m477> ;]
<m477> DO WANT :]
<macer1> family guya na przykład :P
<m477> a no no
<m477> ale nudno
<m477> nudy na pudy ;<
<macer1> :D
<m477> napisalbym jakis program ale nie mam pomyslu
<macer1> no widzisz. też bym coś napisał, ale nie mam pomysłu :>
<m477> kup go!
<macer1> winiary pomysł na...program każdego dnia?
<macer1> czy gdzie mam kupić:D?
<m477> tak
<m477> dunno lol
<m477> :(
<macer1> :(
<macer1> nie masz co robić?
<macer1> może napisz program symulujący powstanie wszechświata i wielki wybuuuch
<m477> nie znam warunkow poczatkowych
<macer1> hmm...wymyśl
<m477> nie mam tyle mocy obliczeniowej
<macer1> włam się do bazy wojskowej US to będziesz miał
<m477> aha
<macer1> jak postęp?
<macer1> :>?
<m477> zerowy
<macer1> :/
<macer1> wcale się nie starasz
<m477> a Ty to co?
<macer1> nie no żarcik to był :D
<m477> macer1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMm-GcXye18 :)
<macer1> ?
<m477> witam lisu
<lisu> powitać
<macer1> ale się w nowym ubuntu domyślna tapeta zmieniła...
<macer1> `rss http://omgubuntu.co.uk/rss 1
<Przekliniak> macer1: Is This Ubuntu 11.10′s Default Wallpaper? <http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sZCCeEnHkuY/>
<macer1> Zmienili kolor gradienta i jest nowa tapeta :>
<m477> l]
<m477> i co
<lisu> lol
<m477> ? :)
<lisu> trzeba naprawde nie miec nic do roboty i ograniczone spojrzenie, aby zachwycać się nową domyślną tapetą w ubuntu x]
<m477> :/
<m477> te tapety w ubu to dno imo
<macer1> nie mam nic do roboty, i się nie zachwycam bo jest badziewna
<abbus> re
<abbus> to juz wyszlo 11.10?
<macer1> nie
<macer1> ja mam tylko alphę na dysku
<abbus> aha no bo wlasnie cos mi nie wyskakiwalo zeby aktualizowac
<macer1> O_o
<m477> musze kupic dzisaj cos dobrego w biedronce :-)
<abbus> ^^ heheh
<m477> jakie produkty sa teraz popularne w biedronce? :)))
<macer1> Może chrupiące plasterki jabłka o smaku truskawki xD?
<macer1> http://www.wykop.pl/link/857103/pic-co-mozna-znalezc-w-biedronce/
<m477> :(
<macer1> idę spać
<m477> macer1: nie ić
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Nie ma to jak kawa z rana.
<m477> jakie rano
<TheNumb> m477: a co, jest noc?
<m477> tak jakby
<abbus> rano to bylo jak 0 6 pilem kawe
<abbus> teraz jest co najwyzej kawa przedpoludniowa
<TheNumb> m477: to po jaką cholerę jesteś na kanale? Wypitalaj spać!
<m477> jakis problem panie wladzo?
<TheNumb> m477: Zakłóca Pan porządek. Przywołuję Pana do porządku.
<m477> a kim Ty jestes?
<TheNumb> m477: Będzie mandacik, czysta złotych.
<m477> jak splunać
<TheNumb> <:
<m477> dzwonie na psy
<m477> TheNumb: bedzie pan oskarzony pod zarzutem
<TheNumb> m477: podać numer do schroniska?
<m477> CO
<TheNumb> m477: Pan dzwoni na psy.
<m477> co maja psy do schroniska :|
<przemek_> czesc wszystkim
<m477> witam przemku :)
<przemek_> piszę bo mam problem z instalacją tokena ING na Ubuntu. Zajmował się tym ktoś może?
<TheNumb> przemek_: a jak to to się instaluje?
<TheNumb> To jakaś wtyczka?
<przemek_> TheNumb: pendrive USB
<TheNumb> przemek_: i co na nim jest?
<TheNumb> Jakiś program trzeba instalować?
<przemek_> TheNumb: na kluczu jest jakis chip, są stery, nawet jest do linuxa. Ale nie da się zalogować do banku, bo firefox nie chce wczytać modułu PKSC
<TheNumb> przemek_: a dodawałeś w ustawieniach firefoxa ten moduł?
<TheNumb> przemek_: jeszcze kwestia systemu. Może ten moduł był kompilowany tylko pod i386 a Ty masz system amd64.
<jacekowski> przemek_: wez windowsa
<BlessJah> nie latwiej by bylo token rsa?
<BlessJah> taniej, wygodniej
<BlessJah> albo nawet hasla sms
<grek> czesc jak w kubuntu ustawic statyczne ip ?
<BlessJah> network manager, przy zegarku gdzies rezyduje
<BlessJah> jak masz siec w domu urzadzona?
<BlessJah> masz router czy laczysz sie bezposrednio?
<BlessJah> jak bezposrednio, to twoj isp byc moze nie oferuje stalego ip
<Wilku> Ew. bodajże /etc/network/interfaces
<BlessJah> jak router, to najlatwiej by ci bylo na routerze to zrobic
<BlessJah> Wilku: w ubuntu niebezpiecznie grzebac recznie w configach
<AaaA_> tylko wizard;)
<BlessJah> co tylko Wizard?
<AaaA_> moze dac rade w ubu
<BlessJah> nikt nie moze bezkarnie edytowac configow
<BlessJah> koniec koncow kazdemu sie dostanie
<AaaA_> a mialo byc tak pieknie;)
<gjm> re
<Wilku> [12:19:28] <gjm> re
<Wilku> [12:19:33] *** soee (~soee@dtp169.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) join #ubuntu-pl
<Wilku> Jak na zawołanie :D
<gjm> tak
<grek> mam router swoj
<grek> no wlasnie nie moge ustrawic stalego ip
<grek>  tzn ustawiaam
<grek> ale po restarcie nie mam mojego polaczenia
<grek> tylko jakies automatyczne polaczenie
<grek> z dynamicznymi ip
<grek> (mam dodane nowe polaczenie z opcja lacz autromatycznie)
<Wilku> Ale chcesz ustawić statyczne wew. dla kompa czy statyczne zew. dla sieci?
<grek> dla kompa
<grek> statyczne ip lokalne
<Wilku> To najpierw przydziel na routerze po MAC i nie musisz ustawiać nic na komputerze
<grek> juz szukam w ruterze
<Wilku> U mnie to się zwie "Reserved IP list"
<grek> ok mam w dhcp settings
<grek> ok zrestartuje i zobaczymy czy zadziaal
<Wilku> To teraz ifconfig na pc, zapisz adres MAC, dodaj na routerze i reconnect
<gjm> tu lejt
<AaaA_> btw polaczenia ktos z Was uzywa aero2?
<jacekowski> oni tylko w warszawie sa i tak
<AaaA> mama pokrycia jest obiecujaca:)
<Wilku> gjm: Ircuje z fona i nie widzę dyskusji na bieżąco
<gjm> oj tam
<AaaA> http://aero2.pl/Common/Images/zasieg_aero2_20101231.jpg
<AaaA> dokad ktos sie nie rusza za bardzo to moze cos zlapie:)
<gjm> syfa chyba
<AaaA> tez mozna
<jacekowski> AaaA: ta mapa jest gowno warta
<AaaA> tylko to sie nie robi od Internetu
<jacekowski> AaaA: uzyteczny zasieg maja tylko w warsawie
<jacekowski> no z aero2 mozna zlapac
<jacekowski> bo nie bedziesz mial internetu to pojdziesz na dupy
<AaaA> e to jak g warta to lipa
<AaaA> a jaki ta siec ma MNC?
<AaaA> a juz widze 260 17
<m477> jak wyswietlic x ostatnich linijek z pliku?
<m477> byla jakas komenda zaczynajaca sie na 't' zdaje sie w bashu
<m477> ale nie moge znalesc
<gjm> m477: tail
<m477> ano
<karol> witam, podpowie mi ktoś jak sprawdzić obciążenie apacha ile zapytać w tym samym czasie jest w stanie obsłużyć itp itd?
<karol> zapytań*
<Wilku> spass: Nie rób przeciągu
<Wilku> grek: I jak :)?
<grek> no smiga
<grek> dzieki :")\
<gjm> spass: nie lataj tak
<gjm> no w dupę
<gjm> zróbcie coś
<gjm> z nim
<[M]> gjm: ?
<Wilku> grek: No problem
<Wilku> Wizard:
<gjm> [M]: ze spassem
<gjm> lata jak szmata
<[M]> gjm: no i?
<gjm> no i wkurza
<[M]> może ma potrzeby/problemy to se lata
<[M]> gjm: to nie patrz
<gjm> to nie pytaj
<[M]> gjm: nie pyskuj
 * gjm nie ma zamiaru wciągać się w "dyskusję"
<Wilku> Robi przeciąg :/
<julek> gjm: wlasnie, czepiasz sie
<julek> gjm: i jeszcze donosy sklada
<gjm> tak
<gjm> założyłem mu już teczkę
<gjm> teraz zbieram haki
<gjm> ;>
<julek> jeszcze rozumiem, zeby wam przeszkadzal w jakiejs waznej rozmowie...
<[M]> gjm: równie dobrze mógłbyś narzekać na splita
<[M]> tzn twoje narzekanie kupę kogokolwiek obchodzi
<julek> i predzej sam wylecisz:P
 * [M] idzie na kanapki z serem i dżemorem [po 21h snu jest głodny]
<Moar> elo
<AffixPy> Hello.
<Moar> da sie jakos latwo bez utraty danych z /home przejsc z ubuntu 32bit na 64?
<gjm> jeżeli masz /home na oddzielnej partycji
<spass> exit
<trabbit> witam
<trabbit> da sie może rozdzielić konta na nowym kadu (tak żeby było jak wczesniej, każde konto ma osobną listę i odpala się w osobnym oknie)?
<trabbit> z tego co pytałem wujka google to się nie da ale może jednak ktoś to już wykombinował
<[M]> http://vbeta.pl/2011/08/30/batalia-o-darmowy-internet-w-koncu-wygrana-aero2-wprowadza-nowy-regulamin
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hmrl27> (at vbeta.pl)
<m477> ;d
<m477> ;d
<arek77_> http://www.karachan.org/b/
<gjm> co za troll
<foreste> czesc ;d
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4024
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> :D
<Szatan> ble
<Foxik> mam pytanko jak zaktualizować POL?
<BlessJah> POL?
<Ashiren24> play on linux
<Foxik> playonlinux
<Foxik> ok juz znalazłem
<georg66> Witam
<Filar> Jaki jest link do statów kanału?
<root-jr_pl> witam, mam problem, w moim laptopie ubuntu nie wyświetla stanu baterii, pokazuje, że ciągle jest w pełni naładowana. Pomoże mi ktoś?
<czester> Stirlitz: Ping
<macer1> pong
<gjm> lol
<TheNumb> czester:
<TheNumb> czester: pink
<macer1> blue
<TheNumb> czester: co robisz na kanale makowcu?
<TheNumb> Ić stont, nie marz linugza.
<BlessJah> i to ja niby trolluję?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: <:
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a ić troló.
<czester> Stirlitz: Query bo mam sprawę
<Stirlitz> proszę
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: lol, ten ban naprawdę wisiał?
<Trojanin> wisiał, parę minut temu z ciekawości sprawdziłem jakie są :p
<Trojanin> 20:46:48-!- 1 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*spass@unaffiliated/spass [by Stirlitz!~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz, 1329440 secs ago]
<Admc`> silnik gecko to się jakiś bloatware robi
<Admc`> paczka wine gecko waży aż 35 MB, pamiętam że wczesniej było mniej
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a w kwestii banow
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: 21:48 -!- 13 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*Kwpolska@vps.rocik.net [by card.freenode.net, 12852231 secs ago]
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: Kwpolska nie mial miec bana aby?
<Stirlitz> on pewnie u daza na rekolekcjach był
<Stirlitz> a zresztą
<Stirlitz> ide...
<macer1> jacekowski: Kwpolska ma bana o_O?
<BlessJah> a popros: co ma takiego eclipse, czego nie ma geany, ze pierwsze wazy ~200MB a drugie 20MB?
<BlessJah> skoro juz o ide mowimy
<BlessJah> :>
<macer1> eclipse ma
<macer1> wbudowane zamulanie
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, a Kwpolska to czasem nie twój szelowiec? chyba ze źle kojarzę
<jacekowski> nie
<Stirlitz> ty zawsze najwiekszych troli tam trzymałeś
<bastetmilo> cześć
<firemark> Kwpolska ma bana? ;o
<BlessJah> firemark: /ban
<BlessJah> czy tam bans?
<firemark> no wiem, ale dlaczego?
<BlessJah> loga musisz przeczytac
<Wizard> pewnie za głupotę
<firemark> nie denerwuj mnie
<Wizard> a co, ty też jesteś na mnie obrażony?
<gjm> biiijcie się
<TheNumb> Nihil novi. Kwpolska dostaje banany co jakiś czas.
<firemark> Wizard: nie ty nie
<firemark> tylko chodzi mi raczej o czytanie logow
<Wizard> :)
<firemark> nic nie bede innego robil tylko logi czytal
<Wizard> ale Kwpolska siedzi na kanale
<firemark> Kwpolska: o, siema
<TheNumb> Kwpolska jest na kanale nawet jak ma banana.
<TheNumb> Zawsze tak było
<TheNumb> Hr hr hr
<gjm> ma bekdora
<TheNumb> frontdora chyba
<gjm> kondora
<TheNumb> Oho, a winter za co zgarnął banana?
<Wizard> za pyskowanie, iirc
<Wizard> ale nie było mnie wtedy
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie pamietam
<TheNumb> Skoro ma, to widocznie mu się należało.
 * qermit w autobusie do pragi
<Wizard> hmm
<bastetmilo> jakto winter ma ban?
<bastetmilo> bana
<Wizard> no ma
<Wizard> banana
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a co, czekałaś na niego?
<bastetmilo> no rrrwa. 5 minut mnie nie ma a tu takie akcje
<qermit>  2305 -!- 2 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@*/winter [by jacekowski!jacekowski@jacekowski.org, 2758986 secs ago]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, nie czekałam.
<qermit> kto to jest ten konradb?
<firemark> qermit: co kupujesz w pradze?
<gjm> qermit: taki mały troll
<TheNumb> Ziouo
<Stirlitz> qermit, dałes rade już?
<Wizard> gjm, taki ostatnio
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> co przyszedł i się ciskał, że mu nie działa?
<qermit> Stirlitz: znaczy czy sie już hajtłem?
<gjm> żartuję
<gjm> Wizard: a nie wiem
<Stirlitz> qermit, uhm.
<gjm> nie widziałem
<gjm> ale chyba nie
<qermit> Stirlitz: w poprzednia sobote
<Wizard> i już uciekasz do Pragi?
<Wizard> szybko
<Stirlitz> to wszystkiego dobrego qermit, i oby jakieś kijanki!
<qermit> Wizard: tylko na tydzień
<Wizard> a po co mu kijanki?
<Wizard> chyba żeby mu na emeryturę robiły
<Wizard> :>
<Stirlitz> a twoje na co maja robić?
<qermit> dobra czas spać
<Wizard> cześć
<qermit> Wizard: szkoda ze ncie nie było
<anemus> hyhy ubu one...
<bastetmilo> kto tu czyta cyrylice? i zna rosyjski?
<macer1> ale tu cicho
#ubuntu-pl 2011-08-31
<macer1> nikt nic nie powie?
<macer1> wszyscy siedzą cicho?
<NightWish`> tak
<macer1> to źle
<macer1> Dobrze że mam chociaż z kim pograć w ping-ponga
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<macer1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<m477> cze
<macer1> cze
<m477> macer1: Ty znasz pythona?
<m477> nie pamietam czy sie pytalem
<macer1> a znam
<m477> pisales kiedys bota ircowego?
<macer1> pisałem kiedyś bota GG :D
<macer1> co miałby robić?
<m477> na ekg?
<m477> no to zalezy
<m477> a to ma az takie znaczenie?
<macer1> bota nie na ekg
<macer1> na libgadu :P
<macer1> a co miałby robić twój bot ircowy?
<macer1> hehe
<macer1> tego co pisze nie będzie w logu
<macer1> bo locobota wywaliło
<macer1> muahhaha xD
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> jakie locobot
<m477> jaki lgo
<m477> log
<macer1> locobot_1 zapisuje logi IRC
<macer1> z kanałów ubuntu
<macer1> i przed chwilą go wywaliło
<m477> a
<macer1> to o czym teraz rozmawiamy zostanie prawie ściśle tajne :D
<m477> ?
<m477> zobacz
<arek> czesc asimov.freenode.net 332 arek #ubuntu-pl :Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<macer1> yyy...cześć...
<m477> cze
<arek> czesc macer1
<arek> czesc m477
<m477> wyp
<macer1> o_O
<konfucjusz> Hello.
<macer1> witam witam
<macer1> Przekliniak: calc 88**88
<Przekliniak> macer1: 88 ** 88 = 1.30159283 * 10^(171)
<konfucjusz> Sory, ale nawet boty czasami nie mają kalkulatora.
<konfucjusz> Tzn mają.
<konfucjusz> Ale mój programista nie umie robić potęg w pythonie, więc...
<konfucjusz> Zwracam się do was z prośbą, inne boty .
<konfucjusz> Pomożesz mi Przekliniaku?.
<konfucjusz> Przekliniak: calc 88*88.
<konfucjusz> THX! BIG THX! DZIĘKI PRZEKLINIAK :) TEGO WŁAŚNIE POTRZEBOWAŁEM :) .
<Przekliniak> konfucjusz: 88 * 88. = 7,744
<konfucjusz> Sory, ale nawet boty czasami nie mają kalkulatora.
<konfucjusz> Tzn mają.
<konfucjusz> Ale mój programista nie umie robić potęg w pythonie, więc...
<konfucjusz> Zwracam się do was z prośbą, inne boty .
<konfucjusz> Pomożesz mi Przekliniaku?.
<konfucjusz> Przekliniak: calc 88*88.
<Przekliniak> konfucjusz: 88 * 88. = 7,744
<konfucjusz> THX! BIG THX! DZIĘKI PRZEKLINIAK :) TEGO WŁAŚNIE POTRZEBOWAŁEM :) .
<konfucjusz> Sory, ale nawet boty czasami nie mają kalkulatora.
<konfucjusz> Tzn mają.
<konfucjusz> Ale mój programista nie umie robić potęg w pythonie, więc...
<konfucjusz> Zwracam się do was z prośbą, inne boty .
<konfucjusz> Pomożesz mi Przekliniaku?.
<macer1> nie działa sleep :/
<macer1> nadal
<konfucjusz> hi
<konfucjusz> jej
<konfucjusz> witajcie
<konfucjusz> jestem
<konfucjusz> botem
<m477> asd
<konfucjusz> hmm
<konfucjusz> hmm
<macer1> ucina
<konfucjusz> pisac
<macer1> słowa
<macer1> gupie to
<m477> co chcesz zrobic
<macer1> pisze na stdin
<macer1> i on to wysyła
<macer1> ok przeniosę się na inny kanał z tym testowaniem żeby tu syfu nie robić
<[M]> bry
<macer1> dobry
<LukaszST> czesc
<macer1> cześć
<TheNumb> .
<lisu> re
<macer1> cóż znaczy "re" ;)?
<lisu> macer1: readnij se
<TheNumb> macer1: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=re
<macer1> ok, dzięki
<macer1> :D
<[M]> boże chroń królową...
<macer1> M, co się stało?
<[M]> macer1: się stałeś
<macer1> ale o co Ci chodzi z boże chroń królową
<macer1> ?!
<TheNumb> God save the queen!
<[M]> boże, dzięki ci chociaż w ciebie nie wierzę
<[M]> boże, no co ty, jaja robię że nie wierzę, ja na prawdę wierzę
<[M]> no, bogu
<gjm> re
<abbus> helo
<abbus> jest tu ktos z przyzwoitym uploadem?
<macer1> jest
<abbus> to ty?
<macer1> no myślę że tak
<abbus> mozna na priv?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> `calc 1024/8
<Przekliniak> macer1: 1024 / 8 = 128
<macer1> thx przekilniak ;)
<abbus> :)
<abbus> tylko kwestia tego jaki transfer dopuszcza serwer na jaki wrzucasz
<macer1> duzy :P
<macer1> zanim zrobiłem reboot jedna osoboa pisała ze mną na privie. niech się teraz odezwie bo nie zapamiętałem nika :P
<Wilku> xD
<macer1> ok mam
<macer1> :D
<abbus> :)
<macer1> hehe
<macer1> znowu locobota wywaliło
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Strasznie ascetyczny ten Debian 6 :D
<Wilku> `g ascetyczny
<macer1> hehe
<macer1> coś nie działa Ci Wilku
<Wilku> Ignoruje mnie bot zasrany -.-
<macer1> bo nie umiesz tego robić
<macer1> trzeba ładnie poprosić
<macer1> `g ascetyczny
<Przekliniak> macer1: ascetyczny - Słownik wyrazów bliskoznacznych - bryk.pl: <http://tinyurl.com/3tqg7cm>
<Wilku> Thx
<qrq> Nie wykrył mi wifi
<qrq> Nie dodał Windowsa do gruba
<qrq> Ascetyczny :D
<qrq> Co nie znaczy że kiepski
<qrq> Ale porównując Debiana 6 z modyfikacją Minta...
<qrq> To Mint strasznie zamula :D
<qrq> Nie wiem co oni tam pododawali
<Wilku> Ultra super hiper ficzery
<Wilku> A Debian 6 to nie jest przypadkiem stable?
<qrq> No jest
<Wilku> Staruszek
<Wizard> pff, przynajmniej działa
<qrq> Staruszek?
<qrq> Tylko po co coś nowego?
<qrq> Skoro będzie niedopracowane :)
<qrq> Czytaj : ubuntu :D
<TheNumb> qrq: ja u siebie mam wszystkie najnowsze pakiety i jakoś działą ;]
<TheNumb> *działa
<TheNumb> Tfu, pakiety...
<TheNumb> Soft ;]
<TheNumb> qrq: nowe po to, żeby mieć oprogramowanie z usuniętymi błędami
<macer2> ups
<macer2> coś jest źle
<macer2> dwóch macerów
<macer2> xchat się odpalił drugi raz
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> TheNumb, i z nowymi?
<Wizard> przecież debian czy centos ma poprawione znane błędy
<macer2> Mógłby ktoś wywalić mojego złego klona? Drugi XChat się ukrył i nie da się go zamknąc bez uzywania killa
<TheNumb> Wizard: raczej usuwają stare.
<TheNumb> macer2: a mas zarejestrowany nick?
<TheNumb> *masz
<macer2> eee mam macer1
<TheNumb> macer2: zarejestrowany?
<macer2> tak
<macer2> a co?
<TheNumb> macer2: no to wywal ghosta
<macer2> aaa
<macer2> jak?
<TheNumb> macer2: gadaj z NickServem.
<TheNumb> ./msg NickServ help
<macer2> thx ;)
<macer2> nadal nick zajęty...hmm
<macer2> nie moge zmienić na macer1
<Wizard> ah, fakt
<TheNumb> macer2: pisz do nickserva ;]
<abbus> macer2: rozumiem ze przerwalo upload? :D
<DaZ> no shit!
<Wizard> nie mogę cię wykopać z serwera
<Wizard> macer2, użyj ghosta
<Wizard> albo ubij xchata
<macer1> czemu nie mogłeś mnie wykopać :D?
<macer1> no ja pier****
<macer1> co to ma być
<DaZ> bo nie jest wladca internetu.
<TheNumb> ahah ;D
<TheNumb> Miś PushUpek.
<DaZ> tylko peer moze takie rzeczy robic :f
<TheNumb> PushUpek: umiesz zrobić cock pushupa?
<macer1> ok ubiłem xchata
<PushUpek> TheNumb: nie ;]
<macer1> Wizard: czemu wtedy nie mogłeś mnie wywalić :D?
<macer1> kick nie działał
<qrq> cock?
<qrq> wtf?
<TheNumb> macer1: bo Wizard nie jest ircopem, tylko opem kanału.
<qrq> Może od razu dick?
<TheNumb> qrq: oglądałeś "The Pick of Destiny"?
<qrq> Kogo to?
<TheNumb> qrq: widocznie nie ;-)
<TheNumb> qrq: imdb, filmweb ;]
<qrq> Proste pytanie :)
<macer1> TheNumb: nie rozumiem. opi kanałowi chyba mogą wykopywać?
<Drath> witam wszystkich...
<TheNumb> W tym gra m.im jack black.
<TheNumb> macer1: odłączyć od serwera?
<TheNumb> macer1: nie, nie mogą. Mogą tylko wyrzucić z kanału.
<Kwpolska> <3 sshfs
<TheNumb> Gotta love sshfs :P
<qrq> TheNumb A to nawet nie patrzę
<TheNumb> qrq: strasznie debilny film :3
<DaZ> sshfs fajne, tylko pare razy udało mi sie je wypieprzyć
<Drath> Kwpolska: hrhr co takiego fajnego w nim jest?
<TheNumb> DaZ: bez wazeliny?
<DaZ> bez poślizgu
<qrq> http://114.filmaster.pl/oceny/?show_all=1
<Kwpolska> Drath: w ~/git mam rozwaloną wersję skryptu, którą muszę użyć, a w shell/~/git mam dzialajaca
<Drath> Kwpolska: a nie można zastąpić tej nie działającej ta działającą?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moza exchange wykorzystywac rownolegle z ovi sync? podczas ustawiania mfe jest ostrzezenie, ze zadnej innej synchronizacji
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Drath> BlessJah: witaj... Co tam męczysz?
<Drath> ja się zastanawiam czy idzie własny serwer synchronizacji dla nokii postawić... Do bb czytałem podobno to nie problem...
<Drath> Quintasan: witam...
<Kwpolska> Drath: ta zepsuta to jest work in progress
<Drath> hmmm internet satelitarny nie byłby taki zły gdyby parametry były fajnejsze był bardziej przenośny i ceny mniej kosmiczne...
<Drath> Kwpolska: to trzymam kciuki za prace napraw i życzę powodzenia... a ja obecnie szukam kogoś kto ma kompa na linuxie w miarę dobre (stabilne) łącze zewnętrzne ip i użyczy do testów... Ale coś czuje, że ciężko będzie bo większość znajomych jest opentana przez win hrhr
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie mozna
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chyba ze ovi ustawisz jednokierunkowo jak sie da
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ze tylko z telefonu na serwer
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dlaczego takie wazne jest, zeby zmiany robic tylko recznie?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie chodzi o to zeby sie algorytm rozwiazywania konfliktow nie gubil
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> skoro juz mail ovi od yahoo maja, to mogliby mfe z tym integrowac a nie niezalezny sync
<BlessJah> to ja juz lepiej przy ovi sync zostane
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/lmXm1.jpg
<lisu> lol
<BlessJah> lisu: gdzie?
<lisu> ^
<BlessJah> m477?
<lisu> ludzie pytanko: czy mając płytkę z windows vista (podobno x86, ale nie jestem pewien) jest możliwość zainstalowania wersji x86_84 z tej płytki?
<lisu> czy w ogole trzeba kombinować płytkę z wersją 86_64?
<m477> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> lisu: a jak masz plytke z ubu i386, to zainstalujesz z niej x86_64?
<BlessJah> m477: lol
<lisu> BlessJah: nie o to mi chodzi, bo podobno instalator visty jest "uniwersalny". Instalator czasem nie pyta którą wersję systemu zainstalować 32 czy 64?
<BlessJah> sa oddzielne plytki z wyborem
<jacekowski> 32/64 sa rozne plyty
<jacekowski> tylko potem rozne wersje sa na tej samej plycie
<lisu> właśnie
<lisu> z wersjami wiem, ultimate czy home, to sie wybiera przy instalacji, ale nie bylem pewny czy 32-64 jest wybór
<lisu> no to teraz musze poszukać x86_64... kurde ;/
<lisu> licencje, wszystko mam a płytki nie widze i ból
<lisu> wyniuchałem płytkę z vistą, ale widze x86 na niej. kurde musze coś pociągnąć z neta pewnie
<lisu> no i dupa zbita jak to mówią
<Drath> lisu: zależy jaką płytkę
<Drath> lisu: są łączone ale nie wszystkie...
<Drath> lisu: jeśli nie pyta zła płytka tylko z jedną wersją...
<Drath> BlessJah: a powiedz mi dlaczego teraz wersje 64 bit ubuntu nie odpalaja live w 32 bitowych kompach?
<dwe11er> Drath: a jak mają odpalać?
<dwe11er> skoro architektura jest inna?
<Drath> dwe11er: normalnie kiedyś wersje 64 bit odpalały live 32 bitowe
<Drath> android 2.1 eclair warte to coś?
<julek> czesc
<dwe11er> Drath: bo nie były 64bitowe
<dwe11er> to MacOS X
<dwe11er> że 32bitowy kernel pozwala na uruchamianie 64bitowych aplikacji
<dwe11er> co najwyżej kernel może być 64bitowy a userland 32bitowy
<julek> ja uzywam caly czas 32bit
<dwe11er> ja mam 64bit
<dwe11er> i nie mam problemów żadnych
<dwe11er> tymbardziej że poprawili multiliba w archu
<Drath> dwe11er: akurat wersję 64 bit miałem...
<julek> no ja mialem na probe z rok temu przez chwile
<julek> i byly problemy z mplayerem, wine i flashem
<julek> i jakichs kodekow jeszcze brakowalo
<Drath> julek: też 64 żadnych problemów z tymi aplikacjami
<julek> ja moze jestem leniem...
<julek> ;)
<dwe11er> julek: bo nie umiesz :>
<dwe11er> albo wmv jakieś próbowałeś
<dwe11er> bo do tego jest dll windowsowe używane ;s
<julek> nie umiem:(
<Drath> dwe11er: z tego co pamiętam niestety nie szło uruchomić wszystkich aplikacji bo wyrzucało że zła architektura, ale system się uruchomił net i przeglądarka chodziły...
<julek> w jakiej wersji to bylo?
<dwe11er> Drath: o czym teraz mówisz? ;s
<Drath> dwe11er: o tej wersji 64 bitowej która w live na 32 się uruchamiala...
<dwe11er> nie wiem w ogóle po co tak kombinować ;s
<[M]> 64bit chyba tylko na PieCu pyli się stawiać, 32bit na lapka lepiej pasi
<julek> czym sie rozni architektura "piecowych" procesorow od laptopowych?
<qrq> Witam
<[M]> julek: niczym, ale na PiCu jest teoretycznie nieskończone źródło zasilania
<Wizard> [M], no to w takim razie na intelu warto na lapku stawiać tylko 64 bit
<Wizard> bo intelowe procesory nie "wspierają" 32bit instrukcji, tylko je "emulują"
<[M]> teoretycznie tak
<Wizard> co oznacza dodatkowy narzut na czas wykonywania, co za tym idzie, pobieraną moc
<Wizard> no co teoretycznie?
<jacekowski> Wizard: co ty pierdolisz?
<jacekowski> Wizard: zadnego emulowania nie ma
<Wizard> oczywiście, że jest
<Wizard> oczywiście, że jest
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie ma
<jacekowski> natywne 32bit jest od dawna
<jacekowski> to jedna seria p4 miala
<Wizard> od którego dawna?
<Wizard> c2d też miało
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> i iX też mają
<Wizard> hehe
<jacekowski> pokaz link
<Wizard> z phoroniksa się liczy? :>
<jacekowski> no
<Wizard> ok, to poszukam w domu
<Wizard> tera nie mogę za bardzo
<Wizard> btw, było jakieś 64bit pentium w ogóle?
<Wizard> o_O
<jacekowski> byly
<jacekowski> i to byly jedyne procesory ktory mialy emulacje 32bit
<jacekowski> i to tez nie do konca
<Wizard> hmm, itanium w ogóle nie miały emulacji i jakoś żyły
<qrq1> Potrzebuje pomocy :D
<Wizard> krótko bo krótko, ale jednak :P
<qrq1> Z Debianem
 * Wizard rzuca koło ratunkowe
<Wizard> qrq1, #debain
<jacekowski> Wizard: itanium nowe bedzie
<qrq1> Wiem
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie umarlo
<Wizard> jacekowski, jaa!
<jacekowski> bo to byl netburst zaadaptowany do 64bit
<qrq1> Nie są chętni do pomocy :D
<jacekowski> i 32bit dolozone na sile
<Wizard> qrq1, przykro mi
<qrq1> ..
<Wizard> qrq1, czy widzisz /topic?
<qrq1> Mogę chociaż napisać o co chodzi?
<Wizard> nie możesz
<Wizard> przeczytaj topic
<jacekowski> Wizard: instrukcje 32bit i 64 bit sa takie same
<Wizard> czy jest tam gdzieś napisane debian?
<Wizard> jacekowski, ale mają inne argumenty
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> no jak nie?
<Wizard> 32bit rejestr a 64bit rejestr to jednak nie to samo
<jacekowski> http://ref.x86asm.net/coder32.html
<jacekowski> http://ref.x86asm.net/coder64.html
<jacekowski> Wizard: kazda instrukcja ma kilkanascie wariantow
<jacekowski> Wizard: zostaly tylko dolozone warianty ktore dzialaja na 64bitowych adresach i 64bitowych kawalkach danych
<Wizard> ta, ale z tego co pamiętam, to na x86 warianty są inaczej kodowane, nie?
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> qrq1, idź na #debian
<qrq1> Wizard Jestem tam :)
<jacekowski> modrm bity sa inaczej ustawione
<jacekowski> ale sama instrukcja jest ta sama
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie na te linki co wkleilem
<Wizard> ta, widzę
<Wizard> szczególnie, że ja assembler znam jak własną kieszeń
<jacekowski> assembler jest prosty przeca
<jacekowski> to tylko milion trybow adresowania komplikuje sprawe
<jacekowski> ale na 64bitach to uproscili ladnie
<jacekowski> bo jest tylko jeden
<jacekowski> na 32bitach w zasadzie sie tez uzywalo tylko jednego
<julek> heh... jacekowski kulturalnie wtracil sie do rozmowy;)
<gjm> jak zwykle z resztą
<BlessJah> o, firefox 6.0.1
<BlessJah> to już?
<BlessJah> przegapiłem coś?
<gjm> 6 dopiero, coś chyba o 7 słyszałem
<gjm> jutro będzie Firefox 69
<[M]> gjm: pieklisz się o numerki jakby ci co dzień nową wersję macbooka wydawali
<lisu> [M]: to dobre bylo by :D -> 4,99USD za +0,01 do wersji dziennie :D i kaska leci
<dwe11er> BlessJah: było jakiś czas temu ;s
<BlessJah> dwe11er: ja zżymam się (jak zwykle) na wyścig o numerek
<BlessJah> nadal mam do 3.6.3 instalkę gdzieś na penie
<BlessJah> *exe
<dwe11er> i?
<dwe11er> co do ma do rzeczy
<julek> pewnie mialo byc +1 do lansu
<[M]> julek: na google+ staty prowadzi
<[M]> +1 do siły +1 do respektu ;)
<[M]> za każdego zabitego trolla
<julek> poczta polska mnie zaskoczyla
<[M]> julek: przysłali ci paczkę w formie listu? :P
<julek> heh
<julek> juz byla plaska
<julek> ale doszla w 24h w sumie
<[M]> julek: mi kiedyś listonosz przyniósł grzechoczącą paczkę, listonosz to mój kumpel więc powiedział "stary nie wiem co zamawiałeś ale zaraz wyciągnę druczek reklamacji" :P akurat to co było w paczce miało grzechotać :)
<julek> grzechotke sobie kupiles?
<[M]> julek: haki wkręcane luzem były ;)
<BlessJah> jeszcze tego brakuje zeby haki czy inny łańcuch uszkodzony dotarł
<[M]> BlessJah: haki podczas transportu się wyprostowały :D
<[M]> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/08/ce776ea0a03eb33ffe9c1fc55657404e.gif?1314779506 GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3s3eapw> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<julek> niech jej kupia taka srajaca lalke
<BlessJah> [M]: dobre, wyslesz haki, dojdą gwoździe
<julek> pare lat temu w telewizji to reklamowali
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/lalka.gif
<m477> kurde ale chce mi sie spac
<anemus> m477: to po nocach przestań siedzieć ;P
<m477> normalnie o tej porze juz spie ;D
<anemus> http://www.tinyurl.pl?DF526WPF
<BlessJah> anemus: nie zjadłeś czego?
<anemus> poza całkiem smacznym obiadem to nie ;b
<mateusz> ...
<gjm> ....
<gjm> ;>
<mateusz> o jest ktoś ;p
<gjm> nie
<gjm> to bot
<mateusz> kłamiesz ;p
<gjm> nie umiem kłamać
<mateusz> szok.
<BlessJah> test turinga mu zrób
<gjm> BlessJah: nie cwaniakuj ;)
<mateusz> :D
<gjm> mateusz: czegóż chcesz?
<mateusz> pięć złoty .
<gjm> nie mamy
 * gjm afk
<mateusz> a taty ?
<Enlik> jeden złoty, dwa złoty, trzy złoty?
<BlessJah> niech ktoś mnie nazwie trollem
<mateusz> jesteś troll -idź stąd ;p
<BlessJah> Wizard: ciezko porownywac dwa rozne programy, ale eclipse pisany w 99% w javie, uruchamia sie taaaak dluuugooo, ze mozna kawe zaparzyc, wypic i zaparzyc nastepna
<macer1> bo może java na Linuksa jest badziewna
<macer1> coś jak adobe flash...
 * BlessJah jest przerażony responsywnością, wagą i szybkością eclipse
<BlessJah> geany działa
<macer1> :)
<BlessJah> geany[enter] i już
<macer1> geany jest fajne
<BlessJah> eclipse się *uruchamia*
<macer1> eclipse i netbeans to syf ale bez tego na androida się nic nie napisze
<BlessJah> netbeans mówisz?
<BlessJah> omg
<BlessJah> Total Download Size:    198.90 MB
<BlessJah> Total Installed Size:   467.05 MB
<BlessJah> macer1: netbeans ma kompilatory wszystkich języków z obsługą kodu w tradycyjnym chińskim?
<macer1> niestety chińskiego nie ma ale japoński i  egipski
<macer1> są
<BlessJah> nawet tego nie sciagam
<BlessJah> eclipse 170 mb sciagania
<BlessJah> do tego plugin 60 mega do c/cpp
<BlessJah> i 15 mega do php
<BlessJah> samo sciaganie, nie wiem ile po instalacji
<BlessJah> ~280
<macer1> sterowniki nvidii rozwalają mi tty
<macer1> jak zrobić żeby do tty był użyty nouveau/efif
<macer1> *efifb
<macer1> ?
<BlessJah> macer1: jak znajdziesz rozwiazanie, to mi powiedz
<macer1> czemu :D?
<BlessJah> macer1: mnie nawet zadowoli ladowanie nouveau tylko po ubiciu X11
<BlessJah> mam ten sam problem od dwoch lat
<gjm> macer1: pomyśl
<macer1> przed odpaleniem xorga działa
<BlessJah> nie
<[M]> ooo macer1 dorósł... już nie wstawia xD do każdej wypowiedzi... nawet jednosłownej...
<BlessJah> przed odpaleniem xorga nie laduje ci nvidii
<macer1> może dodać do blacklisty nvidiafb?
<BlessJah> sproboj i powiedz czy dziala
<macer1> Okej, ale czemu Xorg rusza inne tty?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<macer1> dodałem do blacklisty, zrobię restart i powiem czy działa
<macer1> nie działa
<macer1> nvidiafb i tak nie był ładowany
<macer1> jakieś pomysły?
<macer1> rozumiem że nie
<anemus> macer1: musiałbyś kompilnąć jajko z vesafb zamiast nvidiafb
<macer1> ale mi działa zanim xy się nie włączą
<anemus> a po tem co?
<BlessJah> anemus: blank tty screen with nvidia drivers
<BlessJah> anemus: wpisz w google
<BlessJah> i zobacz ile wyników znajdzie
<anemus> pewnie sporo
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> w czasie działania X11 nawet za tty za bardzo nie tesknie, ale jak X11 sie wylozy, a zaladowal driver nvidii, to leze
<BlessJah> wylozy sie, kiedy akurat zachce mi sie zmienic z nouveau na nvidie i cos schrzanie w configu
<BlessJah> kiedy zmieniam w druga strone, to mam tty, wiec naprawiam
<BlessJah> ale na nvidie musze miec git juz za pierwszym razem
<BlessJah> i zazwyczaj mam, nvidia-xconfig daje rade
<anemus> BlessJah: ale soft fb może właśnie pomóc
<BlessJah> anemus: tzn?
<BlessJah> mnie wisi, czy to bedzie framebufferowy czy nouveaowski
<anemus> vesafb to nie hardwerowy framebuffer
<anemus> i działa z nv d
<anemus> 83d
<BlessJah> jak dam ladowanie nouveau w trakcie bootowania, to ładnie wyglada
<anemus> *3d
<macer1> rozłączyło mnie
<macer1> po załadowaniu xorga konsole stają się czarne
<BlessJah> rozdzialke dopasowywuje mi
<BlessJah> macer1: nie czarne, ekran sie nie zalacza
<BlessJah> wiem, bo na laptopie wylaczona matryca jest lekko zielonkawa
<macer1> ale tty działa
<BlessJah> tak
<macer1> czasami się tam przełączam i piszę po kolei nazwa user[enter] hasło[enter] i unty --replace
<macer1> jak sie zawiesi
<BlessJah> juz nie raz coś z palca ubijałem, restartowałem slim albo rebootowalem całość
<anemus> nie chce mi się sprawdzać
<BlessJah> masz nvidie?
<anemus> bo kompa z nv już poćwiartowałem
<anemus> ;P
<BlessJah> nv to stary driver
<BlessJah> teraz jest nouveau i nvidia (binarka od producenta)
<anemus> w sensie z kartą nvidi
<BlessJah> badz precyzyjny :>
<anemus> zasilacz już nawet spyliłem
<BlessJah> jaka nvidia?
<anemus> gt8500
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> na agp?
<anemus> niet
<BlessJah> nah
 * BlessJah ma kompa z AGPx8 i grafiką SiS Xabre
<anemus> heh, a ja go rozebrałem myśląc, że to złom...
<BlessJah> jakby tam wsadził powiedzmy Geforce 6600 czy wyżej, to sprzęt by mógł jeszcze 5-10 lat pracować
<BlessJah> anemus: Athlon XP 1,83GHz 1GB ram i SiS Xabre 600
<BlessJah> anemus: to nie złom
<macer1> nie?
<BlessJah> nie
<anemus> to zabytek
<BlessJah> ma 10 lat
<anemus> i nie wolno ruszać bez WKZ
<BlessJah> WKZ?
<anemus> "Wojewódzkiego Konserwatora Zabytków"
<BlessJah> idź pan, panie
<anemus> no może Wszechpolskiego ;P
<BlessJah> to jest sprawny sprzęt
<BlessJah> działa
<BlessJah> i robi wszystko, czego od niego wymagam
<lisu> BlessJah: masz niewielkie wymagania ;)
<macer1> też mam zabytek. pentium 4 2,8Ghz  i integra intela
<BlessJah> lisu: zostawiam go rodzinie w spadku
<BlessJah> macer1: to go wywal
<BlessJah> najlepiej do mnie, do bagażnika
<macer1> jest na nim archlinux, i nawet neta da się trochę przeglądać zanim się przegrzeje i wyłączy
<lisu> BlessJah: niech zgadne athlon 2500 xp+ z taktowaniem 1,83 na rdzeniu bartona?
<anemus> mówiąc szczerze to coś na jakimś słabym atomie jest wolniejsze
<BlessJah> macer1: chłodzenie się zrobi
<BlessJah> lisu: z tego co pamietam, wlasnie barton
<lisu> BlessJah: też mam taki sprzęt
<lisu> zapierdziela jak szalony
<BlessJah> sis xabre 600?
<BlessJah> dokładnie takiego nie masz
<lisu> nie
<BlessJah> kupiłem z jedną kością 256 mb od goodram
<lisu> ale procek i ram sie zgadza
<BlessJah> potem wsadziłem kradzione bądź wyłudzone 2 noname i jednego kingstona
<BlessJah> wszystko po 256 mega
<lisu> no 1GB ramu mam, ale juz nie pamietam co tam wsadzalem bo od 4 lat palcem nie ruszam
<BlessJah> ja sie nawet bawilem w proby znalezenia producentow noname'ów
<gjm> mi też by się przydał jakiś PieCyk
<BlessJah> bo dwie różne są
<gjm> ale nie mam teraz jak poskładać
<anemus> mam gdzieś w szafie oryginalnego ibm-a z 1G RAM i Celkiem D
<gjm> anemus: nie chcesz mi oddać? ;)
<lisu> a ja mam, a ja mam piwo :D
<BlessJah> lisu: taki sprzet robi dokladnie to co sie od niego wymaga, jest internet, sa kilkuletnie gry, kurnik i demoty, jakieś simsy, czego mozna wiecej wymagac?
<lisu> BlessJah: o0 gry? mam tam squeeze i robi jako domowy serwerek
<BlessJah> windows XP
<BlessJah> archlinux sie kurzy na drugim dysku
<BlessJah> zaorałbym archa i dał rodzinie gratisowe 40GB, ale mam sentyment
<BlessJah> bo to mój pierwszy arch
<BlessJah> sprawny do dzisiaj
<adasiek_abix> BlessJah: co się rozbijasz gdzieś, wracaj do domu !
<adasiek_abix> znaczy do #wiowwszkole
<adasiek_abix> praca czeka
<BlessJah> to nie mój dom
<BlessJah> pracoholik...
<Wilczek> adasiek_abix: Chyba #wioowszkole :P
<Krzysiek> Ubuntu 11.10 się rozwala, Mac OSX nie odpala, musiałem wejść z windowsa.
<Krzysiek> czemu webchat freenode jes zbanowany?
<Wizard> 11.10 jeszcze nie wyszło
<Krzysiek> alpha
<Wizard> czyli jeszcze nie wyszło
<Wizard> nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałbyś tu narzekać
<Wizard> a z os x to na #mac
<gjm> a Wizard jak zwykle ;)
<Krzysiek> ale chodzi o to że na windowsie nie miałem klienta irc i chciałem wejść z webchata freenode
<gjm> Wizard: cześć btw
<Krzysiek> a tu banned
<Wilczek> gjm: To jest szeryf tego  kanału :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: dlaczego webchat jest zbanowany?
<Krzysiek> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Krzysiek> [20:45] == #ubuntu-pl Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<Wizard> Krzysiek, nie wiem dlaczego
<Krzysiek> nie moment
<Wizard> może za dużo trolli właziło stamtąd i Stirlitz się wkurzył
<Krzysiek> nicka nie zmieniłem
<gjm> oł noł
<BlessJah> Wizard: zdejmij na próbę?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak coś, zawsze możesz ponownie zbanować
<macer1> Wizard: możesz spradzić listę banów czy przypadkiem nie ma bana na webchata freenode?
<Wizard> już nie ma
<Wilczek> macer1: Nie ma już
<macer1> dzięki wizard, przyda się gdy nie będę miał dostępu do xchata albo czegoś takiego
<macer1> czy ktoś coś ustalił w sprawie Nvidii jak mnie nie było :P?
<macer1> w sprawie tty
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<BlessJah> macer1: nic
<macer1> Dzięki tym którzy chcieli pomóc mi z tą nvidią ;) Ja już spadam.
<bastetmilo> Hej Wizard
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: o/
<DaZ> nupki \o
<Wizard> DaZio o/
<Wilczek> DaZ: Cześć :)
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> winter ma bana?
<bastetmilo> właśnie, dlaczego winter ma bana?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> pyskował chyba
<BlessJah> Wizard: pyskował cały czas
<Wizard> no to musiał czymś innym podpaść
<Wizard> ja go nie banowałem
<Wilczek> jacekowski: Potwierdzasz?
<Wilczek> jacekowski go zbanował
<en0x> i dorze
<en0x> dobrze przezywacie jak stonka oprysk
<en0x> :S
<Wizard> nieprzyzwyczajeni
<Wizard> moje nowe, białe trampki!
<julek> jacekowski ma opa?
<Wizard> na szczęście nie
<Wizard> ;)
<julek> heh
<julek> tzn. ogolnie chyba nic bym nie mial, moze to by bylo nawet dobre;)
 * Wizard słucha Beneficjenci Splendoru - Gugle
 * julek slucha psychodeli
<Wizard> to to nie wiem jak sklasyfikować
<Wizard> trip-hop? jakiś elektroniczny pop?
<Wizard> nie wiem, ale gość ma dobre teksty :)
<julek> hmm...
<julek> trip-hop... nie zacheciles mnie;)
<Wizard> you know you're never going to get to France!
<Wizard> join flood
<TheNumb> Hip hop po tripie <:
<Wizard> TheNumb, nie wiem
<Wizard> ja się nie znam na elektronicznej muzyce
<Wizard> na żadnej właściwie
<TheNumb> Wizard: muzyka jest do słuchania
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> Na niej znać musi się muzyk i kompozytor.
<julek> wlasnie...
<Wizard> a jak gram i piszę?
<julek> ja prawdopodobnie i tak nie chcialbym sluchac tego, co moglbym wyprodukowac;)
<Wizard> ja lubię słuchać swojego
<Wizard> chociaż mnie denerwuje
<julek> :)
<Wizard> marzy mi się nagranie całej płyty
<Wizard> w sensie samemu
<julek> jak vangelis?
<Wizard> moje gitary, mój bas, moje klawisze, mój flet, moje efekty w trackerze, mój wokal
<Wizard> nie wiem co to
<Wizard> jak ja
<julek> on nagrywa wszystko sam, pozniej laczy to do kupy
<julek> po kawalku kazdy instrument
<Wizard> najgorzej byłoby z klawiszami, bo na nich grać nie umiem ;D
<julek> wypilem dwa piwka, ktore mialem w lodowce
<julek> i jakos poczulem, ze malo
<julek> ale do sklepu mi sie zasuwac nie chce... wiec wypilem tez kieliszek serbskiej rakiji
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> mi ukochana przyniosła dwa piwa
<julek> no i tyle z moich planow "spokojnego wieczoru", bo wlasnie zamierzam wypic nastepny
<julek> a mam tego jeszcze 2,5l
<Wizard> :D
 * lisu nie ma smaka na piwo dzis
<Wizard> JAK TO?
<julek> lisu: tzn. szkoda ci czasu i wolisz cos mocniejszego?;)
<lisu> czemu zakładacie, ze zawsze mam smaka na piwo
<lisu> albo cos mocniejszego
<julek> hmm... bo kazdy ocenia wlasna miara?;)
<lisu> hehe dobra odpowiedz
<Wizard> no?
<lisu> kurde, popaprałem coś skrypt
<lisu> nie mam sił dzis tego czytac od nowa
<lisu> czas isc spac w cholere bo jutro od nowa
<lisu> spokojnosci tej nocy
<firemark> http://img.wiocha.pl/images/e/9/e950a6777a5bcd4c70d8eddb75228adb.jpg
<firemark> moze stare ale mnie to pokonało
<Wizard> a mnie nie pokonało
<kamil> witam
<Wizard> cześć kamil
<kamil> :)
<kamil> podczas instalacji debiana nie znajduje mi karty sieciowej(lapek acer) - mozna te stery jakos pobrac i mu dostarczyc, albo cos?
<julek> kamil: jestes moze pijakiem?
<kamil> generalnie nie
<kamil> :)
<julek> eee... bo szukam kompana
<Wizard> kamil, czy mógłbyś łaskawie spojrzeć na kanał na który wszedłeś?
<julek> kamil: mozna [solved]
<kamil> ubuntu.pl... tu sami debianowcy
<kamil> :)
<julek> ja nie mam debiana
<Wizard> kamil, mylisz się
<julek> tu wszyscy maja ubuntu
<Wizard> oficjalnie
<Wizard> więc, kamil?
<julek> wspieramy ubuntu;)
<Wizard> idź sobie na #debian-pl i obserwuj tam ciszę przez tydzień
<Wizard> ew. napij się z julkiem :S
<julek> btw, po co ci debian, ubuntu zainstaluj i pewnie bedzie dzialac out-of-the-box
<kamil> jat ez wspieram ubuntu, ale wole zainstalowac golego debiana i recznie gdm, bo mi szybciej smiga;p
<julek> to jak sie porywasz na takie pr0-distro to musisz sie nauczyc czytac;)
<kamil> nie umiem pic po laczu
<Wizard> słabo
<Wizard> julek, mam końcówkę piwa
<julek> pff... slabiutko;)
<Wizard> twoje zdrowie ;)
<julek> Wizard: no to ja kielona polewam:)
<Wizard> :D
<julek> mam teraz taka faze, ze mi sie dobrze pisze;)
<Wizard> kamil, (tak między nami da się, ale sza)
<kamil> moze na stronie acera cos bedzie
<kamil> w koncu jak do polowy lapkow dorzucaja linucha, to moze go wspieraja:)
<julek> zadzwon do pomocy technicznej acera
<kamil> a moze dlatego, ze taniej
<julek> albo kup redhata i bedziesz mial support:P
<julek> taa...
<julek> dorzucaja linucha...
<Wizard> ta..
<julek> widzialem kiedys takiego z linuchem (acer tak btw...)
<kamil> nooo...
<kamil> no ja dzisiaj takiego kupilem
<Wizard> na zasadzie "odpieprzcie się"
<kamil> bez srodowiska byl;p
<julek> to byl jakis linux bez X itd, ktory tak nawiasem mowiac nie mial nawet sterownikow do wifi
<anemus> heh widziałem z freedos
<anemus> czy coś takiego
<julek> tez sa
<julek> tez widziualem
<julek> w tamtym co ja widzialem to siec byla tylko z ndiswrapper na windowsowym sterowniku
<julek> a linuksa zainstalowali;)
<kamil> :D
<kamil> wlasnie otworzylem jakas plytke co dorzucili
<kamil> moze cos tam bedzie:)
<julek> jak sie kupuje laptopa z linuksem to nie znaczy, ze producent "wspiera" linuksa...
<julek> ja mam sieciowke realteka i dziala tak-sobie, kiedys trzeba bylo sie bawic a ostatnio w kernelu sa sterowniki
<julek> w sumie ok... ale afair najlepsze byly karty ktore dzialaly z kernelowym sterownikiem ath5k i madwifi;)
<julek> na linuksie dzialaly lepiej, niz na windowsie:)
<TheNumb> Broadcom ostatnio leci w siusiaka.
<julek> i co ciekawe (nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie...) na linuksie mialy jakios wiekszy zasieg
<Wizard> ja mam ath5k w asusie eee
<Wizard> i jedną na pci
<julek> Wizard: zainstaluj madwifi
<Wizard> nie zamierzam
<julek> Wizard: afair jakos byly z tym pozniej problemy, bo nowe kernele cos nie chcialy z tym dzialac...
<Wizard> mam tu system, który wiesz, bo mówiłem i tam wszystko działa
<Wizard> ;P
<julek> ale swietny sterownik
<julek> wiem, ubuntu
<julek> ktore polecasz z calego serca;)
<Wizard> tu akurat nie ;P
<julek> kubuntu
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> mówiłem, że ze względu na brak gnome3 w ubuntu rezygnuję z niego
<dwe11er> nie ma czego żałować
<dwe11er> (mówie o gnome3)
<TheNumb> dwe11er: ++
<julek> taa...
<TheNumb> Największy bublek tego roku: Gnome 3
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> pozwólcie, że sam zadecyduję
<TheNumb> bubelek*
<julek> pare dni temu wylewalem tu moja gorycz po spotkaniu z gnome3
<Wizard> z resztą, już zadecydowałem
<Wizard> pamiętamy
<dwe11er> pamiętamy [']
<Wizard> mnie się gnome3 podoba bardzo i uważam to za pierwszy od 10 (11 już właściwie) lat oryginalny krok linuksa na desktopie
<dwe11er> oryginalny jest
<Wizard> no jest
<Wizard> i dobry
<dwe11er> ale jest niedorobiony
<julek> jaki ty oryginalny... ja jestem "linuksowym betonem";)
<dwe11er> podobnie jak kde4 było
<Wizard> moja żona powiedziała, że fajne i wygodne
<Wizard> muszę mamie pokazać
<Wizard> dwe11er, śnisz?
<dwe11er> nie
<julek> moja mama ma gnome2:)
<Wizard> kde4 to jakieś takie przeróbki tego, co było
<dwe11er> poniekąd
<Wizard> julek, moja mama bardzo polubiła gnome2
<Wizard> dwe11er, a gnome3 to takie nowe, świeże podejście
<dwe11er> bardzo nowe
<Wizard> julek, ale obstawiam, żę gnome3 jej się bardziej spodoba
<dwe11er> gnome2 zrzyna jeszcze więcej z gnome2 niż kde4 z kde3
<dwe11er> gnome3*
<julek> Wizard: moja nie zastanawia sie nad pojeciem "gnome2, czy costam..."
<julek> ma ikonki, ma pliki, klika sobie i tyle
<dwe11er> a sam interfejs jest do bani
<dwe11er> już nawet dwm/xmonad/awesome jest wygodniejszy
<Wizard> dwe11er, kwestia gustu
<julek> ma tez windowsa viste, ktorego to uzywa sporadycznie do skanowania
<kamil> pitole
<Wizard> po mojemu gnome3 jest najlepsze
<kamil> instaluje ubuntu
<kamil> mimo, ze zamula
<julek> bo dziadowskie urzadzenie hp nie chce dzialac pod linuksem
<julek> ja mam fluksa
 * dwe11er ma xmonada
<Wizard> julek, były sterowniki do skanera na stronie, mama skanowała z ubuntu :)
<dwe11er> dziweczyna nauczyła się tagi zmieniać
<dwe11er> i teraz muszę moją kolekcję pr0nu po kropkach chować :<
<Wizard> mojej żonie się wmii podobało
<julek> Wizard: to cos to jest jakis badziew, ja tego uzywalem moze z raz
<Wizard> ale stwierdziła, że za dużo robory
<Wizard> na codzień używa xfce
<julek> ja mam drukarke samsunga, czarno-biala i nie narzekam
<julek> a to jakies dziadostwo all-in-one i nawet nie chce mi sie bawic w odpalanie tego
<julek> a w ogole to bywam w domu rzadko...:/
<julek> Wizard: btw, kiedy przyjezdzasz na popijawe?;)
<Wizard> będzie cięzko
<Wizard> sem. się zaczyna
<julek> hmm...
<julek> za miesiac
<qrq> Witam
<julek> w ogole to musze sie wybrac do lasu
<julek> prawdopodobnie w bieszczady, jakos w ciagu najblizszych paru dni
<julek> a potem mozemy zrobic libacje;)
<qrq> Korzysta ktoś jeszcze z transportu GG na jabber?
<julek> qrq: ja czasem
<Wizard> qrq, ja nie
<qrq> julek Jaki serwer?
<Wizard> już do dawna
<julek> qrq: ale jak jakies problemy to zalezy od serwera
<Wizard> i klienta
<julek> qrq: linux.pl
<Wizard> w ogóle, bardzo zależy od pogody też
<Wizard> jak swój postawiłem serwer i transport, to działało dobrze :D
<julek> hmm... moze i ja postawie:p
<julek> qrq: linux.pl dziala bez zarzutu
<qrq> Julek Dzięki
<julek> kiedys byly jakies problemy, ale teraz ok
<qrq> Bo chrome.pl
<julek> juz nie ma chyba
<qrq> To tragedyja
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jid.pl też, od prawie zawsze
<Wizard> git push
<firemark> gituś
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> nie to okno
<Wizard> dobra, idę spać, cześć
<julek> pa
<julek> qrq: to chrome.pl jeszcze dziala?
<julek> mialem tam kiedys konto
<dwe11er> qrq: wyłącz gg fpizdu na 2 miesiące i się odzwyczaisz
<julek> pozniej jakos bardzo krotko arch-linux.pl ;)
<dwe11er> jak chcą niech dzwonią albo piszą :>
<julek> dwe11er: dokladnie
<dwe11er> ja zostawiłem sobie gajima i gtalka
<julek> ja mam gg, ale ostatnie pare miesiecy wlasciwie nie uzywalem:)
<dwe11er> i jestem heppi
<julek> mam kolege, ktory tylko maila uzywa i tez zadowolony
<dwe11er> u mnie została tylko konfiguracja w home ;]
 * dwe11er ► 소녀시대 - MR.TAXI
 * julek od paaru godzin slucha albumu Genesis - Selling England by the Pound
<dwe11er> ja sobie umysł odciążam popem
<dwe11er> skuteczne całkiem
<julek> :)
<julek> dwe11er: last.fm uzywasz?
<dwe11er> yep
<julek> poka
<dwe11er> www.lastfm.pl/user/avalan
<grappas> (23:56:20) Temat dla #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Ubuntu 11.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<julek> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/bjulek
<julek> a to ja
<grappas> ja wrzuciłem więcej
<grappas> :D
<julek> "Electric Light Orchestra
<julek> heh...
<qrq> Teraz znowu nie mogę usunąć listy z serwera....
<julek> mam "discovery" na winylu
<dwe11er> musiałbym przejrzeć mój stos winyli
<dwe11er> bo z 80 płyt mam gdzieś w piwnicy
<julek> polecam "on the third day"  - fajny
<julek> tez mam na winylu
<julek> w ogole ja ELO nie lubie...
<qrq> Bo Genialne Gadu zamiast zastąpić listę to dodaje użytkowników
<qrq> W sensie wpisy
<dwe11er> nie wiem, nie obchodzi mnie to
<julek> dwe11er: jak masz cos ciekawego i nie uzywasz, to jestem otwarty na propozycje:)
<qrq> :D
<qrq> ELO!
<qrq> Mam ten album
<julek> omegi?;)
<dwe11er> julek: najpierw musze je odkopać :>
<qrq> Jakieś ruskie wydanie
<dwe11er> + kupić igłę do gramofonu
<qrq> Kupione na bazarze w latach 90
<julek> dwe11er: czyli pewnie caly gramofon;)
<julek> qrq: ale co konkretnie?
<qrq> ELO - On Third Day
<dwe11er> julek: gramofon działa, a do unitry można igły dostać
<julek> nie bylo ruskiego wydania na 99,99999%
<qrq> Tylko to CD
<julek> dwe11er: zalezy jakiej unitry:)
<qrq> :D
<dwe11er> teraz Ci nie powiem
<julek> i jaka wkladka
<qrq> Zapewne pirackie
<julek> i jakie ramie...
<dwe11er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ
<dwe11er> :]
<dwe11er> chociaż czekaj
<dwe11er> on może być sprawny
<dwe11er> bo ojciez z 7 lat temu zgrywał z winyli do mp3
<julek> heh... kolo mnie otworzyli sklep "japan style" z jakimis pierdolami kolorowymi dla nastolatek:)
<dwe11er> ;)
<bastetmilo> julek: Girls Generation to koreanski girls band :)
<dwe11er> nom
<julek> nie znam sie...
<dwe11er> ale japońskie wydania tez mają
<dwe11er> ;)
<bastetmilo> dwe11er: jestes fanem korenskiego popu?
<dwe11er> jestem amatorem
<dwe11er> ale możesz coś rzucić jak masz ;)
<bastetmilo> OK :)
<julek> dwe11er: zalezy jaki gramofon... np. miedzy takim adamem: http://legendy-prl.pl/gramofon_adam_gs-424.html a jakims cyrylem byla ogromna roznica:)
<dwe11er> zawsze to mnie klikania w spotify
<dwe11er> julek: http://legendy-prl.pl/gramofon_gs-464.html
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=miss+A+&aq=f
<dwe11er> dałbym głowę że to ten, albo podobny
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o  - maja kilka fajnych utorów
<bastetmilo> utworów
<julek> dwe11er: to jesli dziala to masz pewnie przyzwoity sprzet:)
<julek> tylko pewnie wkladka do wymiany i igla;)
<dwe11er> bastetmilo: oni coś mają z tym przeplataniem języków
<qrq> GG is fakd ap
<bastetmilo> dwe11er: owszem. Chociaz ja uwazm ze to urocze. Japonskie bandy też tak robią.
<dwe11er> qrq: żeby app był uwalony
<dwe11er> ale to cały protokół ssie dupe ;s
<qrq> Dokładnie
<qrq> Na szczęście dodali opcję usuwania kontaktów z serwera na www
<dwe11er> + brak kontroli nad swoimi kontaktami
<dwe11er> jak xmppowa autoryzacja
<dwe11er> bastetmilo: 2NE1 ok, a to pierwsze za bardzo rytmiczne jak dla mnie
 * julek se idzie
<dwe11er> o/
<julek> dwe11er: odkurz gramofon, fajna sprawa;)
<dwe11er> wiem
<dwe11er> jest w pokoju obok pod komodą :>
<qrq> Co za serwer - Ci którzy są offline widzę online
<qrq> A ci którzy się ukrywają są oznaczeni offline
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Tych
<dwe11er> gg nie jest warte męki
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Ja o tym dobrze wiem
<qrq> Wolę już jabbera na serwerach google
<anemus> lol włamali się na serwery kernel.org...
<qrq> Narozrabiali?
<anemus> sprawdzają
<qrq> Zapewne tylko włam
<qrq> Co za idiota robiłby do własnego gniazda? :D
<anemus> włam na parę serwerów, dodany trojan, jakiś exploit, pozmieniane pliki ossh
<qrq> No to niewiele
<anemus> to to co na razie wykryli
<anemus> "It *appears* that 3.1-rc2 might have blocked the exploit injector, we don't know if this is intentional or a side affect of another bugfix or change."
<anemus> to jest najzabawniejsze
<macer1> omg
<macer1> włamali się na kernel org?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-01
<xhero35> witam.. ma ktos doswiadczenia z ubuntu+2 monitory + nvidia ? problem mam z takim ukladem czasami
<anemus> heh http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009793,title,Samsung-i-Motorola-to-trolle-patentowe-twierdzi-Apple,wid,13737655,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1cf1a
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3taudak> (at tech.wp.pl)
<anemus> szambo przygadywało psiej kupce
<macer1> anemus: lol
<m477> witam\
<m477> cos mi sie wykrzaczylo http://i.imgur.com/VbICr.png
<denysonique> Dzień dobry
<m477> witamy lisu :)
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> re
<m477> :)
<lisu> kurde niech mnie ktos oswieci: windows xp sp1. admin otwiera 1 wordowski dokument word 2003 - otworzy, user ktory ma ten plik na pulpicie nie moze go otworzyc wordem 2003, wszystkie prawa ma przyznane, open officem otworzy, ale wordem nie
<lisu> jakies podpowiedzi?
<m477> #windows
<m477> :)
<lisu> dobra mysl, tylko czy tam po polskiemu rozumieja, czy trzeba po ichniemu?
<lisu> rece mi opadaja
<m477> idk
<Wizard> po ichniemu
<Wizard> i tam bałwany siedzą
<Wizard> i DaZ ;P
<lisu> a wali mnie to niech pisze w open office, skoro on otwiera poprawnie
<AaaA> lisu: odpowiedza Ci ze niesupoprtowana platforma;)
<AaaA> co zreszta jest prawdą
<qrq> Korzystał ktoś z remastersys?
<Wizard> nie
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Potrzebuje tego typu aplikacji :)
<qrq> Takiej która nie posypie mi systemu po instalacji
<qrq> Wizard Przynajmniej jedna rzetelna odpowiedź :D
<Wizard> a co ty chcesz tym robić?
<qrq> Chce zrobić kopię systemu którą mogę zainstalować na innym komputerze
<qrq> Włącznie z plikami z /home
<dwe11er> łopatologicznie to możesz zrobić zrzut partycji do pliku
<dwe11er> i potem na drugim komputerze z powrotem z pliku na urządzenie
<dwe11er> tylko rozmiary partycji musza się zgadzać i tu i tam
<qrq> :D
<qrq> To byłoby dosyć brutalne nie sądzisz? :)
<dwe11er> wiesz, możesz też cp -Rf użyć ;]
<dwe11er> rsynca
<dwe11er> albo jakiegoś appsa do tego którego nie znam
<dwe11er> ja tak w sumie robiłem i działało
<dwe11er> jak zrzucałem system ze stacjonarki na lapka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to pouzywaj sobie rslogixa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ktory odpala sie jakies 20 minut na firmowym laptopie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chyba ze sophosa ubije to wtedy kolo 2 minut
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> :D
<Foxik> jest ktoś?
<heliar> Siema, jest.
<Foxik> mam małe pytanko, używacie Kadu?
<Foxik> a jeśli tak to czy widzicie swój opis
<heliar> Uzywacie.
<heliar> Widzicie.
<Foxik> a od początku widziałeś?
<Foxik> hehe głupio to brzmi
<heliar> Nie, zaczalem szukac i znalazlem problem oraz rozwiazanie.
<heliar> Hmm, problem jak problem, po prostu znalazlem przyczyne.
<Foxik> a mógłbyś powiedzieć o co w tym caman?
<Foxik> :D
<heliar> Nie mam czasu na wywody w tym temacie, jak sam znajdziesz to bedziesz wielce ucieszyny jak mniemam.
<Foxik> <heliar>, to super
<qrq> Da się wymusić sound latecy na aplikacji w terminalu?
<qrq> latency
<qrq1> Potrzebuje pomocy
<qrq1> Jak wymusić sound latency na aplikacji?
<qrq1> Cały czas łapie underruny
<qrq1> ALSA lib pcm.c:7223:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured
<jacekowski> to znaczy ze aplikacja nie wyrabia
<jacekowski> zwieksz bufora
<jacekowski> a dwa, czy dzwiek rwie?
<jacekowski> czy nie
<jacekowski> jak nie to olej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wspolczuje, ale dla mnie i tak troszke nietrafiony pomysl, z ide ktore sie uruchamia i umie tylko jeden jezyk
<BlessJah> jesli bym umial i musial tylko w javie, to spoko
<BlessJah> ale geany umie wszystkie jezyki, ktore w zyciu liznalem, oraz te, z ktorymi sie jeszcze nie spotkalem
<qrq1> jackekowski Strasznie rwie.
<qrq1> Jak zwiększyć bufor?
<Wizard> BlessJah, widać, że żadnego projektu nie pisałeś
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> z czasem się zaczyna doceniać dobrodziejstwa
<BlessJah> ty w eclipsw na pewno piszesz!
<BlessJah> Wizard: co ma eclipse, czego nie ma geany?
<BlessJah> z rzeczy ktore uzywasz aktywanie, a nie sa, bo sa, tylko nie wadomo po co
<Wizard> refactor
<qrq1> Godzinę już z tym grzebie
<qrq1> I lipa :D
<BlessJah> czyli
<Wizard> czyli refactor
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_refactoring
<Wizard> ale jak nie wiesz co to jest, a zachwalasz IDE, to chyba nie mamy o czym rozmawiać :)
<BlessJah> znaczy automatyczne odsmiecanie, czy jak?
<BlessJah> wiem co to jest refactoring, nie mialem potrzeby dokonywania go w powazniejszym projekcie
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem co znaczy refactor w kontekscie eclipse
<BlessJah> Wizard: co to jest ten refaktor? automatyczne odsmiecanie kodu?
<LukaszST> czesc
<Wizard> BlessJah, automatyczne przerabianie kodu
<Wizard> przeczytaj sobie link
<dwe11er> BlessJah i poważny projekt
<dwe11er> coś tu jest nie tak
<dwe11er> ;)
<Wizard> no właśnie widzę
<Wizard> po tym co pisze, to się zastanawiam
<dwe11er> ja się nawet przez moment nie zastanawiałem
<dwe11er> sam nick definiuje moje nastawienie ;s
<BlessJah> dwe11er: mowie ze faktoryzacji nie robilem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: pytalem dwa razy, czy refaktor to automatyczna refaktoryzacja
<BlessJah> refaktoryzacja zawsze mi sie kojarzyla z robota reczna, nie automatyczna
<BlackHat> nie moge wejść na kanał przez irssi gdzie jest w nazwie kanału polska litera
<Wizard> to są takie?
<BlackHat> chodzi mi oto ze łacze sie przez irssi na onet czat
<BlessJah> 1333 -!- #ó Illegal channel name
<Ashiren24> w00t
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> czat onetu jest na ircu???
<Wizard> na to wychodzi
<Wizard> ;)
<BlackHat> przez tunel wchodze na czat
<Wizard> xchat też mówi illegal chanel name
<Wizard> coś mi się zdaje, że coś BlackHat kręcisz
<BlackHat> y
<BlackHat> nie
<BlackHat>  zaraz zadam screna
<BlessJah> pokolenie "pics, or it didn't happened"
<BlackHat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/508/zrzutekranulyc.png/
<Wizard> godzina leet
<BlackHat> no i
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> BlackHat, to raczej nie tutaj to pytanie
<BlackHat> jestem na onecie
<BlackHat> hym
<Wizard> trudno mi powiedzieć o sieci, której nigdy nie używałem
<BlackHat> ale mi chodzi żeby irssi wchodziło na kanały w nazwie z polskimi literami
<BlackHat> kodowanie zmieniłem
<BlackHat> ale na kanał z Polskimi literami nie da sie wejsć
<BlessJah> #Zmyslowe_Kobiety
<BlackHat> to spoko ale na inn egdzie w nazwie występują łśćżźóń
<BlackHat> przez xchat wchodzę przez irssi nie
<Wizard> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/intjoin.pl.html
<BlackHat>  Wizard nie działa ten scripts
<qrq> Witam
<sebastian> hi
<sebastian> jak się macie
<sebastian> widzę że pustki :P
<sebastian> bb
<AaaA> wszyscy w szkole
<Wilczek> AaaA: O.o
<Wilczek> Jest pierwszy września...
<drakhan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOjd0DpxO3Y&feature=related trolololo
<Przem> czesc zrobilem ramdisk dokladnie jak to pisze http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/firefox-cache-in-ramdisk-tmpfs.html jak sprawdzic czy dziala? bo nie wiem czy sie udalo bo fdisk -l go nie pokazuje
<Przem> moze to on go nie pokazywac ma
<Przem> a dziala bo w folderze pisze ze ma 64 wolnego miejsca
<root_> witam
<root_> kutwa
<root_> root
<kamil> witam:D
<kamil> mial ktos moze kiedys do czynienia z karta atheros 8152? ani na windowsie, ani na ubu nie moge jej zainstalowac - na windowsie wyczkoczylo mi zebym ja podpial:D mimo, ze to lap
<kamil> na ubu widzi cos, nawet znalazlo moje neo, ale nie potrafi sie polaczyc
<Ashiren24> :o
<lisu> kamil: zapodaj wynik sudo ifconfig na wklej.org i daj link
<kamil> ok, sec
<kamil> http://wklej.org/id/588404/
<kamil> wykrywa mi eth0 i przez to moge sie polaczyc
<kamil> i wykrywa neostrada_77bc, ale przez to nie moge
<kamil> wrzucalem stery od tej karty do ndiswrappera, ale dupa
<kamil> stery od liveboxa tez wrzucalem, ale wywala, ze nie ma urzadzenia
<lisu> kamil: teraz zapodaj pełny wynik: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<kamil> tak samo jak na windowsie - instalowalem sterownik i wywalilo, ze karta jest niepodlaczona i instalacja dokonczy sie automatycznie jak ja podlacze
<kamil> http://wklej.org/id/588406/
<kamil> ogolnie atheros ma jakis kiepski support
<kamil> acer z reszta nie lepszy
<Kwpolska> o, click-to-play w chrome wreszcie blokuje flasha
<kamil> oczywiscie jak podlaczylem jakiegos realteka pod usb to smigal az milo
<kamil> da sie jakos w gnome ustawic laczone pulpity? - tzn jak przesune okienko tak, ze czesc jego bedzie wychodzila za pulpit to bedzie ono widoczne na drugim? cos jak jest w tej nowej wersji gnome, ktora jest w 11.04, z tym, ze z tej wersji niewiele poza laczonym pulpitem mi sie podoba
<kamil> w compizie tez to jest, jak sie wlaczy kostke czy cos
<lisu> z bogiem
<Wilczek> lisu++
<Wilczek> `karma lisu
<lisu> Wilczek: e?
<Wilczek> Sprawdzam czy nie jesteś głodny :P
<Wilczek> Ale Przekliniak ma na mnie ignora z niewiadomych przyczyn
<BlessJah> znowu?
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> ignoruje cie, ot co!
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: ping
<Wilczek> Nom
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: ping
<firemark> Wilczek: ping
<Wilczek> firemark: pong
<firemark> :D
<Wilczek> ;D
<tar-gz> o/
<tar-gz> jak zmienic czcionke ktora firefox wyswietla mi strony?
<lisu> tar-gz: mam takie fajne szkła, co przez nie lepiej będzie wyglądać każda strona
<tar-gz> nie, nie
<lisu> :D
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/KqiKY.png
<tar-gz> sam zobacz
 * KiFka hi
<tar-gz> KiFka: o/
<KiFka> witam po sporej przerwie
<bastetmilo> o proszę, koto tu przywiało
<bastetmilo> kogo
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :* cichosiedz
<KiFka> pracuj!
<bastetmilo> staram sie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-02
<jan__> cze, mam 2 lamerskie pytania, wyszukal bym w necie, ale jade teraz na gsm :(
<jan__> Jak zmienic nazwe PC w Ubuntu 11.04?
<czester> Siema
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> mam ubu11.04 - to z nowym interfejsem i mi wywalilo, ze sprzet nie spelnia warunkow tego nowego interfejsu i ustawilo normalne gnome - jak sie wlacza compiz spowrotem? w starym ubu w wlasciwosciach pulpitu bylo "efekty" i tam sie bralo "specjalne", ale tutaj nei ma
<czester> Masz chujową kartę graficzną zapewne.
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> o/
<lisu> \o
<lisu> yo yo
<grek> czesc
<grek> wie ktos dlaczego moga mi sie gubic pakiety do polaczenia z routerem
<grek> mam z 10-20 % strat
<TheNumb> grek: zmień kanał
<dzezz> grek, uszkodzony kabel?
<dzezz> albo karta sieciowa
<grek> hm
<lisu> albo router pierdyknięty
<lisu> no chyba ze masz bezprzewodowo, to inna bajka
<grek> sprawdzam po przewodowym
<h3li4r> Poskanuj routerem dostepne sieci radiowe, jezeli ofc mozesz go zmienic w tryb AP.
<h3li4r> Wybierz kanal najbardziej oddalonych od uzywanych przez sieci dookola.
<jacekowski> grek: a jak mierzysz straty pakietow?
<h3li4r> No, chyba, ze laczysz sie w 5GHz.
<h3li4r> ;p
<lisu> h3li4r: wydaje mi sie, ze osoba korzystająca z technologi na częstotliwości 5GHz nie zadawała by takich pytań ;)
<h3li4r> lisu: nigdy nie wiadomo.
<h3li4r> ;p
<dzezz> grek, jak po kablu sprawdzasz i masz straty to spróbuj na innym kablu, albo w innym porcie routera
<grek> no wlasnie nie
<grek> widze ze na sam router czasem 0 strat a na kazdy mnastepnym mase
<grek> przez mtr
<grek> sprawdzam
<jacekowski> grek: ehh
<jacekowski> grek: te routery maja lepsze rzeczy do roboty niz odpowiadanie na twoje icmp
<jacekowski> grek: zrob
<jacekowski> grek: mtr jacekowski.org --report
<jacekowski> grek: i potem to co ci sie pokaze wklej na pastebin.com
<grek> ok
<grek> mtr jacekowski.org --repor
<grek> mtr: option '--repor' is ambiguous
<grek> sorki
<grek> literowka
<grek> moge ci na prv wkleic ? od 3 minut czekam na pokazanie sie pastebin
<grek> :)
<jacekowski> wklej.org
<jacekowski> inne takie
<h3li4r> || Nie wklejaj na kana³ - http://wklej.org
<h3li4r> Pytanie mam.
<h3li4r> Byc moze nie ten kanal, ale rowniez nie trace nadzieji, ze tutaj uzyskam odpowiedz.
<h3li4r> Laczac sie z irc obok mojego nicka widac, ponoc, host a jest nim nic jak tylko moj zew IP,
<h3li4r> pomijajac spoofy, a dogadujac sie ze swoim ISP
<h3li4r> co moge mu zasugerowac zeby to zmienic?
<jacekowski> revdns
<Ashiren24> ½
<h3li4r> Spoko, do revdns jest potrzebna domena, right?
<jacekowski> ta
<h3li4r> Ok, domene ma, jest hostowana na innym serwerze, gdzies daleko od naszych adresow IP,
<jacekowski> to nie da rady
<h3li4r> czy bedzie musial sie dogadywac z adminem serwera?
<jacekowski> musi sie resolvowac w obie strony
<h3li4r> Subdomenami tego nie ogarnie?
<jacekowski> a no to subdomene mozna
<h3li4r> np uzyszkodnik800.isp.pl
<h3li4r> gdzie isp.pl to ta domena.
<jacekowski> ale musi sie resolvowac w obie strony tak samo
<h3li4r> Ok, dzieki za info.
<h3li4r> Czasem mi sie wydaje, ze to ja wiecej robie w tej sieci niz admin.
<h3li4r> ;p
<grek> nie wiem wkleił sie ten log z mtr ?
<jacekowski> grek: nie
<jacekowski> grek: wklej go na pastebin.com albo wklej.org
<grek> nie moge wejc na zadana strone
<grek> moge tu wkleic ?
<jacekowski> nie
<grek> 15 lini
<grek> albo na prv
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> wklej ostatnie 3 linie
<grek>  12.|-- rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu           10.0%    10   81.6  64.1  47.4  83.3  13.5
<grek>  13.|-- vss-1-6k.fr.eu            50.0%    10   79.5 105.9  54.7 246.8  79.3
<grek>  14.|-- jacekowski.org            20.0%    10   41.0  73.5  40.4 197.5  57.3
<jacekowski> hmm, a z zrob mtr --report --report-cycles=50 jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> i pokaz jeszcze raz ostatnie 2 linie
<jacekowski> albo 3
<grek>  12.|-- rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu           10.0%    50   69.3  48.4  40.4  70.2   8.1
<grek>  13.|-- vss-1-6k.fr.eu            30.0%    50   38.8  69.2  38.8 205.2  42.2
<grek>  14.|-- jacekowski.org            20.0%    50   51.2  51.0  39.1 113.0  12.4
<jacekowski> az dziwne ze te numerki tak rowno wychodza
<grek> pierwsze 3 saq takie
<grek> 1.|-- 192.168.1.1               24.0%    50    0.8   0.8   0.8   1.0   0.1
<grek>   2.|-- 192.168.108.1             10.0%    50    1.9   2.2   1.8   9.4   1.2
<grek>   3.|-- 192.168.106.193           24.0%    50   29.4  15.8   4.0  66.8  14.0
<grek> z tego 1.1 to antena osbridge 5gz
<grek> przed nia jest switch 1 GB
<grek> i polaczenie po kablu do antenty
<jacekowski> te straty sa nic nie warte
<jacekowski> jak ktorakolwiek hopka dalej pokazuje nizsze straty to jest to inny problem
<grek> tzn ze nie sa bardzo duze
<jacekowski> jak masz straty pakietow gdzies to powinny rosnac co hopke
<jacekowski> albo zostawac takie same
<jacekowski> jak gdzies sa nizsze
<grek> kazdy ma straty pomiedzy 10 a 30 %
<jacekowski> to znaczy ze router ma inne rzeczy do roboty niz odpowiadac na twoje icmp
<grek> tzn jedynie jak jest 100 % to jest zle tak
<grek> czyli co powinno dzialac tak
<grek> z pingami jest tak samo ? tzn dupuszczalne sa straty zwyklego ping ip
<jacekowski> HOST: jacekowski.org              Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev 1.|-- vss-1-6k.fr.eu            42.0%   100    0.3   4.1   0.3  79.2  13.2
<grek> do wp mam --- wp.pl ping statistics ---
<grek> 4 packets transmitted, 3 received, 25% packet loss, time 3004ms
<jacekowski>   1.|-- vss-1-6k.fr.eu            42.0%   100    0.3   4.1   0.3  79.2  13.2
<jacekowski>  19.|-- www.Level3.com             2.0%    99  136.4 136.4 136.0 137.9   0.3
<jacekowski> pierwszy router ma 42%
<jacekowski> ale cel juz ma 2%
<jacekowski> co oznacza nie ze mam straty pakietow
<jacekowski> tylko ze 1 router mnie nie lubi
<jacekowski> grek: to trzeba na wiecej niz 4 pingach probowac
<jacekowski> problem u ciebie jest bardziej skomplikowany niz prosta strata pakietow
<grek> 23 packets transmitted, 21 received, 8% packet loss, time 22036ms dla wp
<grek> acha
<grek> ok dzieki za pomoc czekam na reakcje admina
<grek> na razie brak
<grek> :)
<jacekowski> 210 packets transmitted, 209 received, 0% packet loss, time 7377ms
<grek> --- google.pl ping statistics ---
<grek> 232 packets transmitted, 142 received, +3 errors, 38% packet loss, time 527485ms
<BlessJah> kto zna jakis speedtest, dzialajacy na operze mobile?
<h3li4r> http://mobile.speedtest.net/mobile.php
<BlessJah> mam wrazenie ze z tamtad wlasnie wracam...
<BlessJah> h3li4r: nacisk na opera mobile, bo nie mam ani androida ani iphone'a
<h3li4r> Mhm, try http://mobile.speedtest.net
<BlessJah> flash lite
<grek> jacekowski: problem u ciebie jest bardziej skomplikowany niz prosta strata pakietow  - ale da sie ocenic czy to bardziej problem po mojej stronie czy operatora ?
<fuuudet> siema, jest ktos ogarniety w temacie wordpressa?
<Ashiren24> skonkretyzuj
<Ashiren24> bo nikt nie odpowie przez kilka minut i sobie pojdziesz z niczym ;<
<h3li4r> Ashiren24: +1
<fuuudet> zastanawiam sie jak wywolac submenu w naglowku gdzie mam odnosniki
<fuuudet> bo wiem ze sa wbudowane w motyw ale nie wiem jak je 'wywolac'
<fuuudet> z tego co pamietam to bez problemu mozna zrobic bez ingerencji w kod
<h3li4r> Szukaj w ustawieniach motywu.
<h3li4r> Nie koniecznie w silniku wordpress'a.
<fuuudet> no to nieźle, bo przeszukałem cały spie*dolony panel motywu i lipa, albo ślepy jestem
<h3li4r> Stworzenie strony, badz notatki pojawi sie w submenu.
<h3li4r> Kombinuj,
<fuuudet> stworzenie strony daje odnosnik w menu
<h3li4r> tylko opcji i mozliwosci konfiguracji ile motywow.
<fuuudet> i teraz wlasnie JAK stworzyc submenu?
<h3li4r> Rodzenstwo?
<fuuudet> bo na zasadzie kolejna strona + zaznaczenie strony nadrzednej to gowno daje
<h3li4r> Mhm, ten them nie ma dokumentacji?
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: jaki motyw?
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: nowe strony dodaj ci się z automatu do nawigacji?
<fuuudet> tak
<fuuudet> to chyba nie jest dziwne
<BlessJah> ej, po 3G wyciaga 300kbps? a po 3,5G juz 1800kbps?
<BlessJah> taki duzy jest skok?
<BlessJah> a taki maly z gsm do 3G (po gsm 91kbps zmierzylem)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ja po 3.5G dawalem rade kolo 3Mbits
<BlessJah> ale 3G tak nisko?
<BlessJah> i tak mala roznica miedzy 3G a edge?
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> nie da sie wymusic gprs, edge jest wykorzystywane jesli tylko jest mozliwosc?
<BlessJah> dzisiaj mi sie pakiet konczy i chce posprawdzac jakie mam dostepne predkosci
<BlessJah> EDGE can carry a bandwidth up to 236.8 kbit/s
<BlessJah> hum, 50% to nie jest źle
<lisu> Jakby kogoś interesowało: istnieje możliwość zainstalowania Visty 32 bitowej Home Premium na kluczu z wersji 64bitowej również Home Premium.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hspa teoretycznie daje do 14 mega
<BlessJah> Current HSDPA deployments support down-link speeds of 1.8, 3.6, 7.2 and 14.0 Megabit/s.
<BlessJah> akurat 1,8 wyciagnalem :D
<lisu> BlessJah: przy połączeniu, cze realne 1.8?
<BlessJah> realne 1,8
<BlessJah> znaczy ze teoretyczni oferuja minimum 3,6
<lisu> chyba we snach
<BlessJah> bo na edge wyciagnalem 50% teoretycznej przepustowosci
<lisu> no, jak dodasz 2 50% na wysyłanie to masz całosć ;)
<lisu> 2. = drugie miało byc
<BlessJah> lisu: symetryk w telefonie?
<BlessJah> intensywnie sie doksztalcam u cioci
<BlessJah> lisu: down wyciagnalem raz 1200, raz nieco ponad 1800 kbps
<lisu> BlessJah: no to całkiem ci powiem masz niezły zasięg, ja jakis czas temu blueconnecta próbowałem, jak kiepski zasieg to nie ma cudów, gorzej jak przez modem 56k za dawnych czasów
<bifor> cześć :>
<bifor> pomoże ktoś z truecryptem :)?
<lisu> bifor: co tam potrzebujesz?
<anemus> lisu nie we snach https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/P_7exonUTszLR0j9PN5ATmzKgH-UOkLMfQ8mUSngZCU?feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3om2p9u> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<anemus> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dOFrXlyDK1xpC7_7pkTbGmzKgH-UOkLMfQ8mUSngZCU?feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3zvmwoh> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<lisu> anemus: fluxboxa widze, czy mi sie wydaje
<lisu> ?
<anemus> lisu lxde
<BlessJah> lisu: zasieg jak zasieg, myslalem ze mieszkam na zadupiu a tu niespodzianka
<BlessJah> lisu: play ma podobnoz najlepszy internet
<lisu> anemus: no fakt, zmylił mnie wygląd obramowania okna
<lisu> podobno, ja tam nie wiem
<anemus> z wieloma dziurami w zasięgu umts
<BlessJah> anemus: ale w takiej dziurze jak u mnie jest
<lisu> dobra dziurka nie jest zła :D
<anemus> BlessJah: dziórka dziórce nie równa ;P
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile wyciaga ten "bezpieczny" internet
<BlessJah> anemus: tabfail?
<anemus> tak
<BlessJah> zaraz sproboje wyczerpac i wtedy sprawdze szybkosc
<BlessJah> mam 2,6 mega, wazne do polnocy
<anemus> to nie problem wyczerpać
<BlessJah> problem
<anemus> youtube hd
<BlessJah> wykupilem 25 mega
<anemus>  ;P
<BlessJah> i dzisial zuzylem 20 mega na wielokrotnych testach predkosci
<BlessJah> kazdy ustawialem na 1MB, zeby miec rzeczywiste wyniki
<anemus> BlessJah: ja potraod 300M do 1G dziennie
<anemus> *potrafię
<anemus> bez szaleństw oczywiście
<BlessJah> a ja mam wifi w domu
 * anemus rzadko bywa w domu
<lisu> BlessJah: to wygoń to coś, pozwalasz tak po domu łazić temu? ;]
 * bastetmilo się chowa. Dziennie potrafi do 10 GB ściągąć :)
<BlessJah> rekord, 1984 kbit/sec
<BlessJah> 0.319s latency
<BlessJah> 4.446s d/l time
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> podzielilo
<BlessJah> a na ekg2 nie dzielilo
<BlessJah> 3,755s... czy toto przyspiesza?
<BlessJah> `calc 1024*1024*8/3,755
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: (1,024 * 1,024 * 8) / 3,755 = 2,233.98349
<BlessJah> ej, zaczelo zzerac mi kase!
<diwmaron> siema! Mam mały problem: myszka (touchpad też) zawiesza sie losowo (nie działają przyciski - mogę poruszać kursorem). Żeby uzyskać panowanie nad myszką muszę pozamykać wszystkie okienka. Dell Latitude E5500 ubuntu 11.04 (10.04 - ten sam problem) dmesg > pastebin.com/Fh65cxch
<diwmaron> pomocy plis!
<fuuudet> to ja dorzucę do garnka pytanie
<fuuudet> dlaczego wordpress koniecznie chce schować soundcloudowego playera w bezdenne czeluści 'read more'?
<diwmaron> znaczy to w sumie nie mały problem bo normalnie sie nie da pracować
<fuuudet> ten wordpress to do samobójstwa narzędzie jest, nie do blogowania na pewno
<Wilczek> fuuudet: Jestem samobójcą!
<diwmaron> kurde pewnie powinienem wpaść po 22.00 wtedy pewnie łatwiej o odpowiedź ... ale nie mam wtedy dostępu do lapka...
<fuuudet> naprawdę całkiem nieźle
<Wilczek> diwmaron: Najłatwiej po 0:30
<Wilczek> :P
<fuuudet> najłatwiej poszukać na forum samemu
<fuuudet> bo pewnie było
<diwmaron> szkoda że pracodawca nie daje mi nocować w biurze w ramach moich praktyk :/
<diwmaron> nie znalazłęm
<diwmaron> robiłem ju,ż różne rzeczy
<fuuudet> a może to wina hardware?
<diwmaron> wczoraj cały dzień spędziłęm
<fuuudet> (nie wiem nawet jaki masz problem więc strzelam)
<diwmaron> wiesz też tak zaczynam podejrzewać... ale ja tego lapka dostałem po kolesiu który nic nie narzekał na problemy z myszką
<diwmaron> wyżej napisałęm
<fuuudet> a wez mu wsadz livecd jakies
<diwmaron> wsadzałęm
<fuuudet> to samo?
<diwmaron> na livecd jest ok
<fuuudet> no to nie sprzet
<fuuudet> hehe
<diwmaron> znaczy wiesz pewno ści nie ma bo na livecd odpaliłem 5 programów i stiwerdziłem skoro działa znaczy że ok... może po 10 minutach sie też by spieprzyło
<fuuudet> pomoglbym Ci stary ale nie mam pomyslu i sam walcze z kilogramem bezużytecznego kodu
<fuuudet> zwanego powszechnie wordpressem
<diwmaron> ja bede jeszcze walczył jeśli bede miał sprawny lapek (drugi dzień praktyk) a mi lapek nie działa
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: nie znasz WP to nie krytykuj. Co twoj theme używa do pokazywaja zajawek? content czy excerpt?
<diwmaron> o matko to ubuntu czanel a wy o pierdołach nie na topic rozmawiacie...
<diwmaron> sory  że tak lekceważe
<bastetmilo> diwmaron: bo tu nikt nie ma Ubuntu :)
<diwmaron> ale wp ma pewnie swój czanel
<fuuudet> bastetmilo: po prostu nie bawilem sie w wp 10000 lat
<diwmaron> ;]
<fuuudet> i zmienilo sie tyle ze te wszystkie doby poswiecone 10000 lat temu poszly w las
<diwmaron> to po hcój siedzą?? by poczuć się jak w rodzinie? niech idą na czaty wp.pl
<fuuudet> to jak wrocici do htmla po 10 latach
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: akurat jeśli chodzi o html, to jak umiales porzadnie 10 lat temu, to nadal umiesz porzadnie... jesli cokolwiek zapamietales. WP faktycznie sie zmienilo i to na lepsze IMO.
<fuuudet> ja czasem nie pamietam co powiedzialem 10 sekund temu
<fuuudet> nie piszac w htmlu 10 lat pewnie zapamietalbym
<fuuudet> 3 znaczniki na krzyz
<diwmaron> mam prośbę... możecie skopiować moją wiadomość z problemem? bo mi myszka uniemożliwia skopiowanie...
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: to nie krtykuj WP za to że nic nie pamietasz :)
<fuuudet> bastetmilo: Ty bardziej bronisz tego skryptu niz ja go krytykuje
<fuuudet> :P
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: widzisz, bo ja się własnie też grzebie w WP. A ogolnie strasznie kocham WP i jego dokumentacje
<fuuudet> to powiedz mi czemu player z soundclouda dziala po zaistalowaniu soundcloud shortcode, ale nie pokazuje sie dopoki nie rozwiniesz newsa
<fuuudet> a o to mi wlasnie chodzi, zeby byl na glownej w tych 3 czy 4 wpisach
<BlackHat> a tunel na czaty wp.pl zeby wejsc przez irssi
<BlackHat> macie
<fuuudet> zeby nie trzeba bylo bez sensu wchodzic w kazdego niusa zeby odsluchac
<Diabelko> 14:24:34     bastetmilo | diwmaron: bo tu nikt nie ma Ubuntu :)
<Diabelko> huh
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: parę osób akurat byś znalazła
<fuuudet> Diabelko: cicho, nie rozpraszaj jej bo mysli jak mi pomoc :p
<Diabelko> w przeciwieństwie do debianów na #debian-pl albo fedor na #fedora-pl
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: no to sprawdź co masz w theme do wyświetlania zajawek na głównej
<fuuudet> nieźle
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: rozumiesz mnie? otwórz plik loop czy index, i sprawdz czy masz the_content() czy the_excerpt();
<fuuudet> <?php if (get_option('personalpress_blog_style') == 'on') the_content(""); else { ?>
<fuuudet> zaczynam kumac o co chodzi
<fuuudet> ale i tak sam tego nie zrobie z tym playerem
<Diabelko> Co zrobić jak kot cały dzień miauczy? :/
<fuuudet> spalić go
<Diabelko> Dwa lata mam bydlaka i dziś mu się ze brało
<Diabelko> zebrało
<Diabelko> fuuudet: co Ty, koty są fajne (:
<fuuudet> są ale niestety player w wp dalej mi nie dziala :(
<LukaszST> czesc
<bastetmilo> fuuudet: ciężko powiedzieć bez patrzenia w kod...
<fuuudet> chcesz mnie okrasc na kod?
<fuuudet> naprawdę nieźle, bierz go
<fuuudet> sobie
<Diabelko> fuuudet: mówisz o tej wtyczce audio-player?
<fuuudet> Diabelko: nie, chodzi mi o uruchomienie amaroka na leopardzie na PC
<Diabelko> ;f
 * lisu robi upgrejd do 11.10
<fi9o> Moze wez od razu popsuc cos.
<fi9o> Po co przy tym pobierac pakiety
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: ping
<qermit> Przekliniak: list
<Przekliniak> qermit: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<Wilczek> :C
<qermit> Wilczek: on nie lubi twojego zachowania
<lisu> re
<fuuudeeet> boot
<lisu> kurde panocki, unity 3d ssie, za to 2d dość ładnie dopracowali, właśnie upgrejdnąłem sobie do 11.10
<fuuudeeet> bastetmilo: naprawiłem
<fuuudeeet> magiczny guzik nazywał się 'Blog Style post format'
<bastetmilo> przydala sie dokumentacja themu?
<fuuudeeet> nawet nie zajrzałem :)
<fuuudeeet> to byłoby pójście na łatwiznę
<bastetmilo> no tak metoda prob i bledow i klikanie gdzie popadnie tez sie sprawdza
<fuuudeeet> no tak to jest jak w parze z brakiem wiedzy idzie brak czasu na dokształcanie się
<Quintasan> bry
<en0x> sry
<Wilczek> Ale przeciąg...
<bez_nicku> zamknij drzwi :P
<bez_nicku> i okna
<bez_nicku> zatkaj dziury w scianach
<bez_nicku> moze przestanie ;P
<Pali> witam
<Guest31154> zainstalowalem stery nvidii, ale informuje mnie, ze sterownik jest zaisntalowany, tylko nie uzywany
<Guest31154> jak to moze wlaczyc?
<mati75> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=150321
<mati75> Guest31154: zresetować komputer
<Guest31154> byl
<Guest31154> wyskakuje mi propozycja zeby wpisac jako root "nvidia-xconfig"
<Guest31154> tylko jak to zrobie to nie mam srodowiska:D
<Guest31154> musialem robic backup
<Guest31154> cos znalazlem zeby zainstalowac nvidia-glx
<Guest31154> tylko ktory?:D
<Guest31154> myslalem, ze w ubuntu wystarczy kliknac "instaluj"
<Wizard> no bo zazwyczaj wystarczy
<Wizard> poza tym, nouveau działa dość sprawnie
<Wizard> nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałbyś instalować ten komercyjny chłam
<Guest31154> mam info "ten sterownik jest wlaczony, ale nie jest w uzyciu"
<Guest31154> bo dziala jeszcze sprawniej;)
<Guest31154> no nic
<Guest31154> usune go
<Guest31154> i zainstaluje jeszcze raz
<Wizard> jak tam chcesz
<soee> mialiscie dzisiaj jakis update plikow apache pod ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Wilczek> Nie używam Apacza, jakoś nie lubi się z moim routerem
<wojtex> witam
<wojtex> mam router bezprzewodowy tp-link model TD-W8901G
<wojtex> i problem jest taki, ze jak przesylam dane z jednego komputera na drugi (bezprzewodowo) to transfer danych wynosi maksymalnie 1MB/s
<wojtex> jest tak zarowno przy przestlaniu przez windows share, jak i przez sambe na linuksie czy przez DC++ lub uTorrent
<wojtex> wiecie jak moge zwiekszyc ten transfer?
<BlessJah> przeskanuj siec, sprawdz jakie sa zajete kanaly, wylacz mikrofalówkę i bluetooth w komorce
<BlessJah> transfer jest, jaki jest, z powodu jakości sygnału i zakłóceń
<wojtex> czesc BlessJah rastafaraj hajle selasi aj :-)
<BlessJah> Haile Selassie
<BlessJah> to osoba
<wojtex> ale najlepsze jest to, ze mam internet 20 Mb/s i jak sciagam cos z zewnatrz to idzie szybciej (2MB/s) niz po Wireless LANie :)
<wojtex> wiem o tym
<BlessJah> sciągaj po kablu
<wojtex> po kablu idzie 10 MB/s, ale jest to troche meczace
<BlessJah> meczace
<BlessJah> ale szybsze
<BlessJah> musisz pogodzic sie z tym, ze po wifi bedzie wolniej
<BlessJah> zawsze
<wojtex> no ok. dzieki za informacje
<Wizard> dobry wieczór :)
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
 * Wizard walczy z unetbootin i androidem
<BlessJah> ugh
<BlessJah> bezposrednio (nie z zaleznosci) zainstalowalem ~700 pakietów
<BlessJah> wliczajac systemowe
<BlessJah> z czego 250 to kde
<BlessJah> ...
<Wizard> brawo
<Wizard> czujesz się teraz lepszy?
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> gorszy
<BlessJah> 1/3 systemu to kde
<QkiZ> posiadając 2 GB pamięci ile ustawić swapa?
<Wilku> 4Gb
 * Wilku ziewa
<abbus> hmm z tego co wiem to przy 2GB i wiecej nie jest konieczne tworzenie partycji swap
<abbus> nie jest konieczne ale nie jest zle jesli sie ja stworzy :)
<abbus> ale przy okazji mam pytanko
<abbus> znajomy mnie meczy zebym laczyl sie na jego shella po IPv6
<abbus> i nie bardzo wiem jak to zrobic
<abbus> czy parametr -6 przy dodawaniu serwera styknie?
<Vorbis^> a może wystarczy łączyć sie na adres ipv6?
<abbus> no przelacza mnie chyba na v4
<abbus> lacze sie z v6 a komuniukat od serwera pokazuje jakby byl v4
<QkiZ> tak się zastanawiam czy nie będę potrzebował hibernacji, wtedy z 1GB może być potrzebny
<QkiZ> po za tym przy używaniu kilku programów żrących na potęgę pamięć może być problem, np. Opera, Gimp, Banshee i może być potrzebna pamięć wirtualna
<qrq> Witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-03
<m477> witam
<m477> czemu, echo $PYTHONPATH nic nie pokazuje?
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<m477> \o/
<phalcore> takze tego
<phalcore> :D
<TheNumb> Kurde, nie wiem co wziąć na serwer...
<TheNumb> Ubuntu 11.04 czy Debiana 6 :<
<TheNumb> Chyba i tu i tu bym musiał nginxa sam kompilować ;<
<Quintasan> Bry
<phalcore> bry
<Quintasan> TheNumb: nginx jest przecież w repo
<TheNumb> Quintasan: ale staruszek.
<Quintasan> Y że jak?
<TheNumb> 0.7.67
<TheNumb> Ostatni stable to 1.0.6
<Quintasan> Oneiric ma 1.0.5
<TheNumb> A 11.04 nie ;]
<Quintasan> Nie za bardzo mogę teraz updejtować paczkę bo Feature Freeze jest
<Quintasan> daj znać jak oneiric wyjdzie to przygotuje update paczki w Debianie i zaimportuje
<TheNumb> Quintasan: Ty paczkujesz nginxa? <:
<Quintasan> Ja paczkuję wszystko
<TheNumb> Mhm... Człowiek orkiestra ;-)
<Quintasan> <szpan> jestem w MOTU i kubuntu-dev </szpan>
<qermit> Quintasan: a ja jestem </szpan>
<denysonique> TheNumb: Gentoo
<TheNumb> denysonique: nie działą mi template gentoo w openvz :<
<TheNumb> Nie da się dobić po ssh, a nie chce mi się dupy zawracać supportowi.
<denysonique> TheNumb: vps?
<TheNumb> denysonique: mhm
<denysonique> TheNumb: jak chcesz to pewien gentoo developer prowadzi hosting vps
<denysonique> TheNumb: dobra cena, dobry serwis
<TheNumb> denysonique: mam już vpsa ;P
<denysonique> + dorzuci Ci co potrzebujesz jesli cos nie dziala itp
<denysonique> TheNumb: zmien
<TheNumb> denysonique: brak mamony.
<byju> czesc
<byju> moze mi ktoś powiedzieć jak zmienic wielkość czcionki w ubuntu 11.10 w unity?
<Kwpolska> byju: niech zgadne: nie da sie?
<Kwpolska> byju: jak nie dziala appearance w ustawieniach, to sie nie da.
<byju> własnie
<byju> czyli powrót do gnome3
<Guest87799> hej
<Guest87799> jak leci !!??
<m477> #django
<Black_Hat> ext3 czy ext4
<phalcore> ext4
<przemek_> witam
<przemek_> mam male pytanie w ubuntu server p ozalogwaniu do konsoli mam wydruk inforamcji np ile ramu mam zajete jak takie cos usawic/zainstlaowac w ubuntu desktop?
<m477> poka ten wydruk
<przemek_> chodzi o taki domsylny
<przemek_> che sobie cos takiego zrobic na moim domowym ubuntu
<m477> poka poka
<przemek_> taki wydruk jest doyslnie w wersji server po zainstalowaniu
<przemek_> ok poszukam gdzies
<przemek_> ale to wiesz jakie obciazenie proces procesy ram i itp
<m477> top?
<przemek_> tylko to wyswietla sie raz po zalogowaniu do konsoli
<BlessJah> top -n 1?
<przemek_> tak ja w destop mam kiedy ostatnie logowanie
<przemek_> ok sprwadze
<BlessJah> przemek_: nie znajac wygladu outputu, mozemy jedynie zgadywac
<przemek_> dopisze sobie top -n 1 do .bashrc
<BlessJah> sprawdziles jak to wyglada?
<BlessJah> to ten wydruk?
<przemek_> myslalem ze ktos wie bo to domyslnie na ubu serwer jest takie cos ze po udanym logowaniu wypiszuje nam info o sytemie
<przemek_> takie podstawowe
<przemek_> szukam w google jakies ss badz cos
<m477> zrob screena
<BlessJah> uname -a;uptime;free -m
<przemek_> uname -a;uptime;free -m
<BlessJah> wez w konsoli odpal
<BlessJah> i zobacz
<firemark_> kurwa!
<firemark_> rozlacza sie komus caly czas neostrada?
<przemek_> hmm cos osiagnelem ale nie o to mi chodzilo mysllem ze wiece ale i tak idzeki
<BlessJah> przemek_: masz 4 komendy, ktore robia mnie wiecej to, co chcesz
<BlessJah> nie wiemy jak wyglada to na serwerze
<BlessJah> wiec zgadujemy
<przemek_> exit
<przemek_> logout
<przemek_> quit
<przemek_> przeprszam
<przemek_> ;]
<BlessJah> ^
<BlessJah> klient irca jak vim?
<m477> znacie jakies dobre szelownie?
<TheNumb> Uno pytanie, w którym pakiecie siedzi "source"?
<TheNumb> Fail.
<Cyr4x> siema powiedzcie mi co to moze byc że mi przy patchowaniu pliku .c wyrzuca jakieś hunk failed:
<Cyr4x> http://wklejarka.tk/?id=e9d27ae0c0923278c522b06ff53bb3b8
<TheNumb> 101.4 MB of 768 MB used / 666.6 MB free
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> :D
<firemark_> hah
<m477> ??
<LukaszST> halo
<m477> korzysta ktos z shellmix?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy nvidia wypusci nowe stery ;/
<foreste> bo nowe x.y nie chodza
<piotrek> x.y?
<foreste> niekobilny sterownik abi
<Ashiren24> ;o
<foreste> xserwer ;p
<foreste> siedze na win xd
<foreste> i mi bardzo smutno z tego powodu xd
<piotrek> jaka karta, jakie distro i środowisko?
<foreste> nvidia geforce 7600gs gigabyte debian sid kde 4.6
<piotrek> foreste, i po co Ci te wodostryski?
<foreste> to moj fetyz ;p
<piotrek> jest tu jakaś kobieta?
<BlessJah> piotrek: tak
<matti_> piotrek: pewnie chcesz spytać czy ci motyw będzie pasował do tapety
<BlessJah> matti_: nie, prowadzi statystyki
<bastetmilo> piotrek: czego chcesz?
<piotrek> a tak pogadać, problemy życiowe mam : )
<bastetmilo> piotrek: i dlatego szukasz kobiety do pogadania na ircu???
<BlessJah> opowiedz nam o swoich problemach
<matti_> obiecujemy się nie śmiać głośno
<piotrek> :'d
<piotrek> czekajcie bo mi serwer atakują
<piotrek> a tak średnia sprawa, problemy z kobietą, czasem miło porozmawiać anonimowo
<firemark> szukasz kobiet na ircu? o k** :D
<BlessJah> nam możesz wszystko powiedzieć
<firemark> piotrek: nikt w internecie nie jest 100% anonimowy
<firemark> piotrek: ja np. jestem w google jako stary hentajowiec i nic juz nie moge z tym zrobic
<piotrek> firemark, wiesz znam kobiety które programują lepiej niż ja : -)
<bastetmilo> piotrek: opowiedz nam swoją historię.
<piotrek> bestetmilo, a czemu?
<BlessJah> piotrek: chciałeś z nami porozmawiać
<BlessJah> masz okazje
<bastetmilo> piotrek: no przecież chciałeś pogadac?
<bastetmilo> więc rozmawiaj...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: widzę, że też jesteś ciekawa?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a czemu nie mam byc? Wpada koleś z pytaniem czy są kobiety na kanale i mówi, że ma problemy...
<BlessJah> no dobra, dobra, mnie też to zaintrygowało
<piotrek> mnie też
<bastetmilo> No, piotrek, mów o co chodzi :)
<BlessJah> firemark: http://geekandpoke.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341d3df553ef0133f45fe866970b-pi
<BlessJah> firemark: w histori się zapodziało
<foreste> jaka dobra wyszukiwarka jest ?
<foreste> oprocz google bing/yahoo
<BlessJah> coś na l było chyba
<bastetmilo> lycos?
<BlessJah> polskie
<BlessJah> hum... google chyba nie obrazi się, jak poszukam alternatywnych przeglądarek?
<bastetmilo> mamy polska wyszukiwarke?
<BlessJah> foreste: zawsze z wolframalpha możesz skorzystać
<bastetmilo> altavista?
<BlessJah> projekt nauczenia komputera rozumienia języka naturalnego, bez rozumienia go :>
<BlessJah> powstała przeglądarka i translator
<BlessJah> translator karmiony był dokumentami UE w różnych językach
<BlessJah> hum, na dniach nauki koło 2009 roku na politechnice łódzkiej albo poznańskiej, prelekcja pod tytułem "świat bez google"
<qrq> Witam
<m477> WITAM
<piotrek> Witaj
<Wizard> bleh, znów mi szel wywaliło
<Wizard> może wreszcie leniwce update zrobiły
<qrq> Mnie się shell kojarzy tylko z jednym
<qrq> Pomijając kompanię paliwową :D
<Wizard> a gdzie tam
<qrq> Z Shellem na torrenty
<Wizard> tak po prostu, up 7h
<qrq> :D
<Wizard> qrq, nie wiem o czym mówisz
<qrq> Wizard Wysyłasz torrenta na serwer
<qrq> I pobiera Ci dane na serwer
<qrq> A nie na komputer z którego korzystasz
<LukaszST> cześć
<Wizard> heh
<qrq> Oczywiście torrenty całkowicie legalne
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> nie, to naprawdę zabawne co mówisz :)
<Wizard> no nic, nie będę komentował
<qrq> Wiem , jak dziecko neostrady
<qrq> Jestem tego świadom :D
<Wizard> no cóż, jeśli masz mniej niż 16 lat, to jest jeszcze szansa na nawrócenie
<qrq> Niestety nie :D
<qrq> Ale nie staram się emulować wszystkiego co się da w Wine :D
<qrq> Bo znam takich kozaków :)
<qrq> Co instalują Ubuntu zeby emulować
<qrq> Choć to chyba nie jest emulacja
<Wizard> no, nie do końca
<qrq> Ale to NASA mnie wkurza..
<qrq> Potrzebuję zdjęcia w wysokiej rozdzielczości
<qrq> Do prezentacji
<qrq> A większość zdjęć to przeróbki w Photoshopie
<qrq> I to dosyć chamskie
<Wizard> amerykańskie podejście :)
<qrq> Popatrz na to
<qrq> http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/multimedia/gallery/ee14.jpg
<qrq> To jest okrutne
<Wizard> marsjańskie "kanały"?
<qrq> Europa
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> mnie się to zdjęcie podoba
<qrq> Bo jest ładne
<qrq> Bo facet dowalił saturyzacji
<qrq> I ładnie wykontrastował
<Wizard> no to co w tym złego?
<Wizard> przecież nikt by tego nie oglądał, gdyby to była rozmyta plama strzelona 30 lat temu przez Voyagera ;)
<qrq> To że to nie jest rzeczywiste zdjęcie
<Wizard> ha, widzisz
<Wizard> oczywiście, że nie jest i nie może być
<Wizard> rzeczywiste zdjęcie będzie rozmytą plamą
<qrq> Nie do końca
<Wizard> myślisz, że amerykanie będą dalej chcieli finansowania projektów, w wyniku których powstają rozmyte plamy?
<Wizard> (teraz ja koloryzuję)
<BlessJah> qrq: po co ci takie dokladnie zdjecia?
<qrq> Na prezentację
<qrq> Nie napiszę że na prezentację naukową bo to byłoby....
<qrq> Przesadą :D
<qrq> Na szczęście w stopce podają kto manipulował zdjęciem
<Wizard> :)
<qrq> http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hu/db/images/hs-1995-44-a-full_jpg.jpg
<qrq> To jest dopiero bajka :D
<Wizard> ej, dobre
<qrq> Dobre na tapetę
<qrq> Najciekawsze jest to że Voyagery są wciąż sprawne
<m477> czemu najciekawsze
<qrq> Ciekawe
<qrq> :)
<qrq> A ciekawe ponieważ wystrzelono je w 77
<m477> 34 lata na urzadzenie elektroniczne oparte na krzemie to nie duzo
<qrq> Miałem na myśli raczej zasilanie
<m477> ogniwa fotovoltaiczne
<m477> ?
<m477> albo reaktor jadrowy
<qrq> generatory radioizotopowe
<m477> proces ten sam :P
<qrq> 5 kg plutonu
<m477> tylko ze sie logarytmicznie wyczerpuje
<BlessJah> m477: ale sie nie wyczerpalo
<BlessJah> btw, fotowoltaicznych nie wysyła się hen, poza układ
<BlessJah> bo do działania potrzebne są fotony
<Wizard> teraz to już oba chyba są poza układem, nie?
<BlessJah> jak sama nazwa wskazuje generowane przez słońce
<m477> no łał ;p
<qrq> Wiem że w New Horizons zaaplikowali 10 kg
<m477> wiadomo ze czestotliwosc nadawania sygnalo jest duzo mniejsza teraz
<m477> niz wczesniej
<m477> pewnie raz na rok nazbiera energi zeby plunac fala radiowa ;p
<qrq> Przewidują że w połowie 2015 będzie mijał orbitę Plutona
<Wizard> ale który?
<qrq> New Horizons
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> a dokąd leci?
<qrq> Ten wystrzelony w 2006
<m477> poza uklad
<m477> wypelnil misje to go wyjebali 4fun poza uklad
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> m477: przejrzyj historie ktoregos z lazikow marsjanskich
<BlessJah> tego z uszkodzonym kołem
<m477> pathfinder?
<qrq> Zbierał dane z Jowisza i jego księżyców
<m477> marsjanski lazik zbieral dane z jowisza :P
<qrq> Taaa
<qrq> :)
<BlessJah> co?
<BlessJah> zbadał marsa
<m477> zartujemy sobie
<BlessJah> no to zabral sie za jowisza
<BlessJah> qrq ma racje
<m477> oO
<BlessJah> po co ma sie marnowac :>
<qrq> Europa jest interesującym księżycem
<qrq> 100 km lodu
<BlessJah> qrq: bo ma najprawdopodobniej ciekla wode?
<m477> bo ma wode?
<qrq> A pod lodem
<qrq> Możliwe że ocean cieczy
<m477> kazdy oglada discovery
<m477> chyba
<qrq> Ja nie oglądam
<qrq> Bo są reklamy :)
<qrq> W trakcie programów
<BlessJah> sa?
<m477> ciekawe na jakiej podstawie przypuszczaja ze jest tam ciekla woda?
<qrq> Także nie będę płacił za reklamy :D
<m477> jakis sonar kosmiczny? :>
<BlessJah> m477: deep impact sprawdzal co jest w srodku
<qrq> Podczerwień?
<BlessJah> deep impact
<m477> co podczerwien
<BlessJah> qrq: analiza widma?
<qrq> Tak
<m477> ale to powirzchni
<BlessJah> m477: uhum
<m477> chyba co?
<BlessJah> nie wiesz czemu uwazaja ze w srodku jest ciecz?
<BlessJah> bo nie ma kraterow
<m477> moge sie domyslac ale czym jest to motywowane to nie wiem
<BlessJah> tak jakby "zarastały"
<BlessJah> jest kilka przeslanek
<BlessJah> brak kraterow, brak przeciwwskazan (skoro na powierzchni jest lod, to czemu nie mialby byc i w srodku)
<m477> ale na kazdej planecie gdzie sa jakies zjawiska atmosferyczne np wiart kratery beda zarastac
<BlessJah> europa to nie planeta
<m477> ciele niebieskim*
<BlessJah> m477: na naszym ksiezycu planety zarastaja?
<m477> kratery?
<BlessJah> tia
<BlessJah> kratery
<BlessJah> zarastaja?
<BlessJah> praca domowa, podaj skład atmosfery ksiezyca
<m477> na ksiezycu nie ma atmosfery
<BlessJah> taaaaa...?
<BlessJah> a na europie?
<m477> o co Ci chodzi
<BlessJah> 2049 < m477> ale na kazdej planecie gdzie sa jakies zjawiska atmosferyczne np  wiart kratery beda zarastac
<BlessJah> 2049 < BlessJah> europa to nie planeta
<BlessJah> 2049 < m477> ciele niebieskim*
<BlessJah> europa nie ma atmosfery
<BlessJah> a mimo to zarastaja
<m477> wydedukowalem juz
<m477> a kraterow moze nie byc bo jowisz zjada wszystko
<m477> chyba ze inne maja
<BlessJah> ciężko ci to szło, wolałem dla pewności napisać
<qrq> Europa posiada atmosferę
<m477> ta a ja wiem czy ksiezyc europa jeden z chyba 19 ma atmosfere >_>
<BlessJah> uuu
<BlessJah> 1 mikropaskal
<qrq> Znikome ilości tlenu
<BlessJah> porownaj z naszymi 1013hPa
<Wizard> uh
<BlessJah> atmosfera raczej jako ciekawostka
<BlessJah> raczej nie ma tam zjawisk atmosferycznych
<qrq> Ale możliwe że jest ocean
<m477> BlessJah: porownaj z cisnieniem na jowiszu 70 kPa
<m477> teraz moge powiedziec ze na ziemi nie ma atmosfery
<BlessJah> uhum
<qrq> I możliwe że jest życie
<m477> na jowiszu?
<qrq> Które wytrzymuje zabójcze promieniowanie Jowisza :)
<m477> ciezko watpie w to
<qrq> Na Europie
<BlessJah> 1013hPa to 101,3kPa
<BlessJah> tak jakby
<m477> hm ;P
<m477> dobra wezmy slonce czy gwiazde nutronowa ...
<BlessJah> chwila
<m477> slaby przyklad podalem wczesniej
<BlessJah> no...
<BlessJah> m477: bardziej sie znam na fizyce niz na astronomii
<m477> chujowych jednostek uzywaja ci meterolodzy
<BlessJah> ale widze ze ty masz problemy i z jednym i z drugim
<m477> ehe
<m477> na jakiej podstawie to stwierdzasz?
<BlessJah> btw, hPa jest niejst jednostką z układy SI?
<BlessJah> musiałbym pogrzebać w historii, ale nieśmiało stwierdziłbym a potem się upierał, przy stwierdzeniu, że układ jest jakby fizyczny
<m477> ano
<BlessJah> s/jest niejst/nie jest/
<m477> ze jak?
<BlessJah> hPa nie jest jednostka z ukladu SI?
<BlessJah> taka sugestia
<m477> chodzilo mi o przedrostek
<qrq> Widzieliście to? :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnzlbyTZsQY
<m477> walnolem sie
<BlessJah> a ja to okrutnie przeciw tobie wykorzystałem
<m477> kto pisze 1000hBajtow
<m477> 1000hgram
<BlessJah> ale hPa i układ SI, to przytyk do "chujowych jednostek uzywaja ci meterolodzy"
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> w informatyce niepodzielnie królują jednostki binarne
<m477> bedziesz lapal za slowka az do grobowej smierci teraz?
<BlessJah> a zapis 1000 hg jest niepoprawny
<BlessJah> skracamy do najprostszej
<m477> 1000hPa jest poprawny wiec?
<BlessJah> Wizard: że co? ja go zacytowałem?
<BlessJah> m477: fizyk by skrócił do 100 kPa albo 0,1 MPa
<BlessJah> ale w meteorologii sie rzeczywiscie hPa stosuje
<m477> o tym mowie
<BlessJah> wolisz 101,3 kPa albo 0,1013 MPa?
<BlessJah> czytelniejsze to dla ciebie?
<m477> nie czytelniejsze ale poprawne
<BlessJah> zauważ, że 1000 hPa to nie to samo co 1013 hPa
<BlessJah> choć przy obliczeniach chemicznych przymyka się oko ;)
<BlessJah> m477: Wizard cię nie wykopał?
<BlessJah> to nieuczciwe
<qrq> Za co niby?
<m477> takie jest zycie
<qrq> Już wiem
<BlessJah> qrq: sprytne brachu, chciałeś zebym go zacytował, za co znów bym kopa dostał
<BlessJah> nie ze mną te numery :>
<m477> ;d
<qrq> Wystarczy zainstalować sobie plugin do xchata który podmienia wulgaryzmy na bardziej wysublimowane wyrażenia :)
<BlessJah> qrq: wysublimowane?
<qrq> Delikatniejsze
<m477> czym sie rozni xchat od xchat-gnome, jak chyba oba sa na gnomie?
<Wizard> m477, sprawdź zależności
<m477> mam inne pytanie czemu mi dopelnianie tabem nie dziala, czy to moze byc przez 'nie wlasciwa' powloke?
<qrq> Pewnie uznacie mnie za bluzniercę ale...
<qrq> Zainstalowałem sobie Debiana Squeeze
<Wizard> qrq, ty bluźnierco!
<qrq> I przeraża mnie to jak Ubuntu jest obciążone
<Wizard> ja też mam debiana, na powerbooku
<BlessJah> qrq: nie widziałeś archa
<BlessJah> Wizard: :>
<Wizard> i lepiej, żebyś nie oglądał
<Wizard> BlessJah, :>
<Wizard> igrasz z demonami
<qrq> Myślę że byłby zbyt skomplikowany jak dla mnie
<BlessJah> nie
<qrq> Debian mi całkowicie wystarcza
<lisu> re
<lisu> wazuuuup?
<qrq> Lecz dziwi mnie takie zainteresowanie Ubuntu
<qrq> Skoro Debian jest tak stabilny i dopracowany
<bastetmilo> qrq: Bo Ubuntu jest dla zwykłych userów.
<qrq> Tylko że ja jestem zwykłym userem
<bastetmilo> qrq: postawiles debiana i działał OOTB ?
<Wizard> qrq, debian spokojnie dzierga swoje
<Wizard> ubuntu promuje się na wszystkie możliwe strony
<qrq> bastetmilo Pomijając usunięcie wpisu wifi  w interfaces by Network manager wykrywał wifi
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> cóż
<qrq> Ale teraz podczas następnej instalacji nie będę konfigurował sieci
<qrq> Bo nie uaktualniam systemu.
<Wizard> e tam, uaktualniaj
<kamil> witam
<Wizard> cześć kamil
<kamil> nie mam ani normalnego paska gnome, ani unity:D jak nazywa sie aplikacja odpowiadajaca za paski narzedziowe?:D
<kamil> i jak z terminala uruchomic menedzer compiz? nie wiem jak sie nazywa ten program
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak już ci wielokrotnie tłumaczyłem, system budowany od góry jest zazwyczaj przeładowany, z budowanym od dołu jest nieco więcej roboty
<BlessJah> kamil: ccsm
<kamil> ooo
<kamil> dzieki dobry czlowieku:)
<BlessJah> compiz config settings manager
<BlessJah> do usług
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czy ja z tobą rozmawiam o archu?
<BlessJah> wtrącasz swoje trzy grosze o OOTB
<BlessJah> nie zawsze OOTB jest najważniejsze
<bastetmilo> Dla ZU jest.
<qrq> Dla mnie nie jest
<bastetmilo> Mówię o totalnie zwykłych userach, takich jak ja np.
<Wizard> a ja nie jestem zu
<kamil> hm... jak wybieram w mendzerze profil "unity" to mam normalnei unity, a jak wybieram "suatweinia domyslne" to mam goly pulpit bez paska na gorze, na dole, z boku czy czegokolwiek
<qrq> Debian jest przecież OOTB
<kamil> ale cos bede kombinowal
<Wizard> znam linuksa i inne niksy na wylot
<Wizard> ale ootb jest dla mnie ważne - w pracy
<kamil> btw. korzysta ktos z was z unity? mi tak sobie to podchodzi - malo praktyczne
<bastetmilo> Dokładnie. ZU zazwyczaj nie ma czasu na konfiguracje i ustawianie... to ma działać od razu, żeby od razu mozna bylo w pelni korzystać.
<bastetmilo> I mnie Ubuntu to dawało.
<qrq> ..
<qrq> Debian jest OOTB
<BlessJah> qrq: ja korzystam z netinstalla
<qrq> BlessJah Ja instaluje z Live DVD
<Wizard> kamil, nie lubię unity, wolę gnome3
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: musisz sie nauczyc korzystac, gdzie i jaki program masz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: weź się zamknij.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dla ciebie wszystko kotku :*
<BlessJah> btw, Wizard, nie reagujesz? kobieta mnie bije!
<bastetmilo> I przestań w końcu tak mówić do mnie.
 * BlessJah popisał się znajomością kultowego cytatu z seksmisji
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dobrze ptaszku
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> :S
<kamil> Wizard: jest jakis linux na gnome3? czy wczesniej niz w ubu 11.10 nie ma  co sie spodziewac? zobaczylbym sobie z liveDVD jak to wyglada
<BlessJah> kamil: nic rewelacyjnego podobnoż
<Enlik> pewnie z 10 dystrybucji
<anemus> Fedora pewnie
<BlessJah> Enlik: zdziwiłbyś się
<Enlik> z czego najbardziej widoczną pod tym względem jest Fedora
<qrq> bastetmilo Fajne masz zdjęcie na G+ :)
<kamil> mi sie najbardziej podobalo stare dobre gnome, tylko opcja laczonych pulpitow z compiza jest fajna
<Enlik> BlessJah: przy 1000 klonach klonów?
<BlessJah> Enlik: masz mnie
<Enlik> ale dobra, może pięć
<bastetmilo> qrq: które?
<BlessJah> kamil: xfce, gnome2, gnome3 w trybie zgodności
<qrq> bastetmilo Profilowe :)
<kamil> z xfce nie korzystalem, ale lxde bylo w porzadku:D
<BlessJah> xfce to taki odchudzony gnome
<bastetmilo> qrq: co w nim takiego fajnego?
<m477> o co chodzi z tym ze niktore rary pakowane na windzie nie chodza na linuxie?
<kamil> lxde chyba tez
<BlessJah> ale w ubuntu i tak przeładowali
<qrq> bastetmilo Ty :D
<BlessJah> m477: podaj przykład, obadamy
<kamil> m477: ja sie nie spotkalem z czyms takim
<BlessJah> komplemencik
<m477> BlessJah: nie mam, ale mialem kilka razy taka sytuacje
<m477> i ktos potem mi mowil
<BlessJah> WinRAR.rar też zazwyczaj nie działa
<m477> ze jest jakas licencja czy cos winrara
<anemus> ja też
<bastetmilo> qrq: erm. Dzięki za skomplementowanie zdjęcia. :)
<BlessJah> m477: musisz się pewnie pogodzić
<kamil> jak patrze po screenach to menu w gnome3 jest nawet zdatne
<m477> z?
<kamil> nie to co unity
<m477> BlessJah: to z Toba porownywalem szybkosc pythona/javy?
<BlessJah> ja rzuciłem temat
<BlessJah> ale koniec końców się wyłączyłem, bo coś ważniejszego miałem
<m477> bo range() jest malo efektywne
<BlessJah> m477: jacekowski? Wizard?
<m477> zwlaszcza przy duzych liczbach
<BlessJah> w pewnym momenci ecały kanał już był w to zangażowany
<qrq> Jak narazie odnoszę wrażenie że głównie programiści korzystają z G+
<m477> no tez byli
<BlessJah> qrq: bo tak jest
<kamil> pewnie dlatego w zyciu o tym nie slyszalem;p
<m477> G+ to jakis nastepca c d e f ?
<m477> :>
<bastetmilo> qrq: progamiscie, ludzie od startupów, politycy... blogerzy
<qrq> To chyba Korwin tylko :D
<Enlik> politycy coś nie pasują
<qrq> On jest najbardziej web friendly :D
<BlessJah> qrq: google stoi za sporą częścią tego "web"
<BlessJah> jak może być inaczej
<BlessJah> btw, gdzieś mi się zaplątał fajny artykuł o html5
<bastetmilo> qrq: akurat Korwina nie widziałam, ale Wimmer czasem wrzuca news o nowym polityku na G+, wiec zauwazyłam ze sie pojawiają.
<BlessJah> wskazujący zmiany, które ułatwią zycie jedynie botom google
<kamil> heh
<kamil> boty gugla i tak sa bardzo sprytne:)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak to szło? "tak jest semantycznie"?
<kamil> a jesli chodzi o html5 to wole to niz xhtml;p
<BlessJah> bo to dwie różne rzeczy są
<bastetmilo> kamil: xhtml jest w wersji html 5
<bastetmilo> albo na odwrót
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: co semantycznie?
<kamil> IE i tak pojdzie po wszystkim, nawet po mongolsu moze czytac
<Enlik> kamil: sprytne są, ale niestety są sztaby ludzi, którzy są w stanie ich (więc w tym tysiace użytkownikow Sieci) wykołować
<Enlik> s/ich/je/
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: menu w listach
<kamil> ide sie zresetowac i zobaczyc czy sie cos nie wykraczy
<kamil> narazie
<bastetmilo> Menu, czyli nawigacja to jest lista nieuporządkowanych linków.
<BlessJah> nom
<qrq> Jeszcze niech dodadzą Cywilizację na G+ :)
<m477> BlessJah: chodzi o to ze jak jest archiwum RAR 3.0 to potrzeba czegos co jest na tej samej licencji, czyli  na nie wolnej
<BlessJah> nie jestem ekspertem od rara
<BlessJah> poszukaj w google
<m477> unrar radzi sobie z 1.0 i 2.0
<BlessJah> oni tam wiedza co jadles na sniadanie
<Enlik> no to się narobiło, jeśli freeware'm nie da się rozpakować - jeśli tak jest
<anemus> m477: jest wersja nonfree
<m477> Enlik: chetnie podrzuce plik
<Enlik> m477: albo p7zip
<m477> anemus: a jasniej?
<BlessJah> ja tego nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> python mnie nie lubi?
<BlessJah> YIT
<Enlik> BlessJah: owszem!
<BlessJah> Enlik: Yesterday It Worked...
<kamil> jak doinstaluje gnome3 to nic sie nie wykraczy? czy masze szanse?
<BlessJah> ma
<BlessJah> PA dociągnie
<anemus> m477: jest unrar i unrar-free
<kamil> albo moze dosinatluje gnome3 do pendrive? sciagnalem iso z ubu i zaladowalem netbootinem - jak odpale sys z pena i uzyje synapica to sie  to zainstaluej na penie czy w pamieci ram?
<m477> anemus: oba nie dzialaja
<m477> unrar-free jest wlasnie do 2,0
<m477> a unrar nie widzi pliku
<qrq> Korzysta ktoś z Chromium?
<kamil> przegladarka?
<BlessJah> qrq: czasami, a co?
<Wizard> kamil, jest gnome3-team ppa
<Wizard> odradzam
<qrq> Poprostu jestem ciekaw czy ktoś z was używa jej na stałe
<Wizard> qrq, ja nie, nigdy nie używałem i nie zamierzam
<kamil> no takie jak google chrome, tylko bez logo google
<kamil> ja jednak uzywam chrome, sam nie wiem czemu
<Wizard> kamil, jak chcesz gnome3 obadać, to ściągnij livecd fedory, albo ze strony gnoma któreś
<kamil> chromium pewnie jest w repo
<m477> jest
<kamil> to moze tak bedzie najlepiej
<kamil> rzuce przez unetbootin na pena i zobacze jak to wyglada
<Wizard> fedory nie trzeba przez unetbootin
<Wizard> ichni obraz można wrzucić dd
<Wizard> i działa
<Wizard> cholera, skończyła mi się zakąska serowa marki carrefour ;)
<qrq> Nie ma to jak smaczna trucizna :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: kick!
<qrq> Komu kick?
<BlessJah> qrq: auto-kick
<BlessJah> za przeklinanie
<BlessJah> nie mówił o jednostce chorobowej
<qrq> Cholera to nie przekleństwo
<qrq> Znaczy się
<BlessJah> qrq: jednostka chorobowa
<qrq> Nie wulgaryzm
<BlessJah> i wulgaryzm
<qrq> Tak samo penis
<qrq> Albo sztuczny penis
<qrq> Dildo
<BlessJah> penis to narząd
<BlessJah> dildo urządzenie
<BlessJah> czy jak to tam nazwać, jak wibruje, to urządzenie
<BlessJah> jak nie to najpewniej przyrząd
<qrq> Albo pupa
<bastetmilo> to nie jest wulgaryzm
<BlessJah> zdrobniale o części ciała
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pupa?
<bastetmilo> cholera
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ignorujesz mnie na jabbu?
<BlessJah> bo mam pytanie do tej sieczki
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: może tak, a może nie...
<BlessJah> znowu strzeliłaś focha, bo miałem rację
<bastetmilo> sracje
<BlessJah> łatwiej by było, gdybyś powiedziała "masz rację" a nie każdorazowo strzelała focha
<bastetmilo> a nie racje
<bastetmilo> Nie masz racji.
<qrq> bastetmilo Jest samicą alfa
<bastetmilo> A z jabbera mnie wywaliło.
<BlessJah> któregoś dnia nie będę mial racji, ty strzelisz focha i mnie pozostawisz w przekonaniu, że miałem rację
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ale ty nigdy nie masz racji
<bastetmilo> wiec to bez znaczenia
<BlessJah> dokładnie o tym mówię
<bastetmilo> tylko ja juz sie zmeczylam rozmawianiem z toba
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> monotonia?
<qrq> Poprostu foch :D
<bastetmilo> jak to mówią... prawdziwego faceta poznasz po tym jak kończy, a nie zaczyna... a ty chłopie nie umiesz kończyć.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: bo chcę w końcu usłyszeć, że mam rację
<qrq> Nie mówiłem że samica alfa? :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, bo jej nie masz.
<BlessJah> qrq: nie wiesz chłopie w co się pakujesz...
<BlessJah> uhum
<qrq> BlessJah Ja się w nic nie pakuje
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ziemia jest płaska, możesz się teraz odegrać
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie bądź prymitywny.
<BlessJah> 2130 < qrq> bastetmilo Fajne masz zdjęcie na G+ :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jest płaska!
<BlessJah> nie mam racji?
<BlessJah> :>
<bastetmilo> Nie wiesz kiedy sobie powiedzieć dosyć. Zaczynam podejrzewać, że inni maja racje co do ciebie.
<qrq> Jezusie Maryjo
<bastetmilo> I powinienes dostać odemnie porządnego PLONKA.
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> nie pierwszy raz mi to mówisz
<BlessJah> qrq: jak to mowią "kto się czubi..."
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mogę zacząć od ignora tutaj.
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWac5UT80no
<BlessJah> będę już grzeczny
<bastetmilo> Nie wiesz co to znaczy.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: myślałem, że wystarczy udawać, że mnie nie ma
<bastetmilo> Wilku: o/
<Wilku> bastetmilo: o/
<qrq> Hmm
<Ashiren24> happy Caturday
<qrq> Co wy macie z tym Caturday?
<BlessJah> qrq: chyba tylko Ashiren24
<qrq> O co wogóle w tym biega?
<BlessJah> saturday - caturday
<BlessJah> chyba
<BlessJah> ja próbuję zrozumieć ludzi piszących 1st po północy
<BlessJah> ostatnio chyba częściej używają /me
<qrq> Ja czasami piszę po północy
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> qrq: po co?
<qrq> Albo pracuje nad tekstem
<qrq> Albo rozmawiam z kimś
<BlessJah> i?
<Ashiren24> jak mozna nie wiedziec co to caturday ;f
<qrq> I? Czy musi być jakaś konkluzja? :)
<BlessJah> staram się to zrozumiec
<BlessJah> a ty mi nie pomagasz
<BlessJah> Ashiren24: można
<qrq> Dlaczego tak póżno?
<Wilku> Ashiren24: mi to z kotem się kojarzy
<bastetmilo> qrq: jemu chodzilo o pisanie 1st tu po polnocy. a nie w ogole pisanie.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dzięki
 * BlessJah nie załapał, że qrq nie załapał
<qrq> Wiem
 * Enlik ma już 13 stron w Speed Dialu i jedną z rozszerzeniem
 * fi9o w operze wylaczyl speed dial
<fi9o> Nie moge nawet na to patrzec...
<fi9o> A gdzie tam uzywac.
<Enlik> ja popatrzyłem komentarze na osnews i nie mogę patrzeć,a co dopiero czytać
<fi9o> :]
<Enlik> no, niektóre nawet nie aż tak tragiczne
<Cyr4x> jak sie nazywa ten program do modyfikacji pilków jar?
<Enlik> unzip, natenprzykład
<Cyr4x> no nie do konca bo jak zrobię gnomowskim file-rollerem to nie działa
<Enlik> pewnie chodzi o to, że nie działa po złożeniu do kupy - a to nie kojarzę
<Enlik> widzę, że programem `jar' się da
<fi9o> vim
<fi9o> Albo emacs
<fi9o> ;D
<fi9o> One umieja wszystko.
<BlessJah> Enlik, fi9o: co sie w speeddialu zmieniło?
<Enlik> oprócz refaktoryzacji
<fi9o> BlessJah: Czytaj co pisalem.
<fi9o> Napisalem, ze mi sie to nie podoba i nie korzystam z tego.
<fi9o> A opere odpalam malo kiedy.
<BlessJah> ok
<Enlik> BlessJah: od czasów Opery 9 czy tam 10: wygląd/rozmieszczenie, możliwość dodania dodatków (np. RSS, radio, gmail)
<BlessJah> myślałem że po upgrejdzie wyłączyłeś
<fi9o> Nie.
<fi9o> W ogole wylaczone mam.
<BlessJah> Enlik: 11.50 vs 11.51
<BlessJah> widzialem ze jakies zmiany mialy byc
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01MBWtt_jA8
<Enlik> 11.51 to ta, która pojawiła się w okolicy wczorajszego dnia?
<Enlik> ta
<Enlik> chyba nic
<Enlik> chyba była to tylko aktualizacja bezpieczeństwa, ale nie jestem pewien
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> spadam
<BlessJah> CYA
<Cyr4x> o jednak zadziałało
<Enlik> o, nowy mający się pojawić w przyszłej Mandrivie, obecnie nie zainst. domyślnie menadżer pakietów to też jakieś cudo DBusowe
<LukaszST> dobranoc spadam
<Enlik> przecinek
<skynet1248> witam, pamięta ktoś jak pociągnąć grub legacy z grub2?
<skynet1248> grub legacy hd3, grub2 hd0
<BlessJah> chainloader +1
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie, tak z legacy do dowolnego innego
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak w druga strone
<skynet1248> invalid signature ?
<BlessJah> nie znam grub2
<skynet1248> chyba prościej będzie poprawić z bosie + dodać grub2 chainload do grub legacy i zaoszczędzić kolejne 3h ;)
<foreste> yeah przeszlem fallout tactics :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-04
<drakhan> foreste: przeszedłem
<drakhan> A poza tym, nie jest trudny.
<foreste> najgorsze byly behemoty ;p
<lisu> o/
<m477> :)
<qermit> o/
<Foxik> siema all ;)
<kasztan85> witam
<Quintasan> Dobry
<grek> czesc nie moge z<ainstalowac flasha
<grek> instalujac z adobie dla ubuntui 10+ , mam 11.04
<grek> dostaje
<grek> Nieznany kanał "natty-partner"
<grek> repozytopria mam taki
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/104298
<grek> to jest kubuntyu 11.04
<anemus> grek: dlaczego w nattym masz repo dla mavericka?
<macer1-zlyklon> anemus: pewnie dlatego bo to maverick :P
<macer1> (ups, xchat się właczył kilka razy i się klony porobiły)
<grek> nie wiem
<grek> nie czaje tych nazw mam 11.04
<grek> to jakie repo wkleic
<grek> bez flasha to jednak ciezko :)
<anemus> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37494
<anemus> maverick meerkat == 10.10, natty narval == 11.04
<grek> ok
<grek> dzieki
<grek> juz dalem i akrtualizuje pakiety
<grek> hm dodalem
<grek> ale nadal mowi mi ze nieznane jest to repo
<grek> nadal Nieznany kanał "natty-partner"
<grek> a jak chce zainstalowac  rcznie
<grek> mam
<grek> flashplugin-nonfree jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<grek> to wiec czemu nie ma go w ff
<Ashiren24> bo ff jest gupie
<grek> :)
<anemus> pewnie linka nie ma w katalogach mozilla czy firefox
<anemus> znaczy /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<grek> to co mam zrobic
<grek> zawsze sam sie isntalowal ale zawsze mialem ubuntu + kde a teraz mam samo kubuntu
<anemus> wejdź i zobacz czy masz tam jakiś flashplugin czy flash-mozilla
<grek> w ff ?
<anemus> w tym katalogu co podałem
<grek> mam ff 6.x
<grek> w tym katalogu mam tylko skype
<grek> i picasa
<grek> ok zajme sie tym puzniej bo pokazy lotnicze za chwile sie zaczna
<anemus> wejdź do katalogu /usr/lib/flashcośtam
<anemus> zobacz jak się nazywa flshcośtam.so
<grek> ok jak wroce bo fizycznie na nie jade - na razie dzielki za pomoc
<anemus> i zrób do tego linka w katalogu /usr/lin/mozilla/plugins
<anemus> */usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<anemus> standardowo link zdaje się idzie przez deafults ale mniejsza o to
<anemus> ale deb powinien to zrobić z automatu
 * Wizard ziewa
<foreste> yeach
<foreste> naprawilem swa stara nagrywarke :P
<foreste> z 2003r ;d
<foreste> samsung ;d
<m477> szajsung
 * BlessJah nie musial naprawiac
<BlessJah> moja nadal dziala
<foreste> mechanizm siadl ;p
<foreste> nie wysuwalo tacki
<BlessJah> lg, zarowno dvd-rom jak i nagrywarka cd
<foreste> to gowno xd
<BlessJah> to byly jeszcze czasy przed napedami combo
<BlessJah> i dlugo dlugo przed momentem odkrycia w polsce nagrywarek dvd
<BlessJah> foreste: gowno, ktore dziala bez zarzutu od prawie 10 lat
<Wizard> nieźle
<BlessJah> Wizard: przywolal cie bot qermita, zebys nas wykopal?
<BlessJah> wczoraj sie popisales
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> od pewnego czasu mutt zaczal rzucac segfaultami
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> wczesniej tego nie robil
<Wizard> nie lubi cię :]
<Wizard> heh, Oracle Linux
<anemus> Wizard: no i? Kolejny klon RH
<anemus> już parę latek funkcjonuje
<LukaszST> witam
<Wizard> anemus, ta, właśnie przez niego redhat przestał publikować źródła z łatami :)
<Wizard> do kernela
<qermit> hmm
<qermit> naprawde?
<Wizard> ponoć
<Wizard> musiałbym poszukać
<qermit> ja moge zapytac
<Wizard> kogo?
<Wizard> pracujesz w rh?
<foreste> zw
<qermit> znam slowakow ktorzy pracuja wjlbnie w rh
<foreste> shutdown
<qermit> w Brnie
<Wizard> już od miesiąca się zbieram, żeby tam cv wysłać
<qermit> a nie wolisz do suse w Pradze?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> nie trawię suse i nie chce mieć z nim nic wspólnego
<Wizard> z resztą, to czasem nie jest teraz vmware?
<qermit> Wizard: przyjdz na fedora-cs i pogadaj z nimi
<Wizard> ale ja nie mówię po czesku ani po słowacku
<Wizard> szukałem na #fedora-social ludków stamtąd
<qermit> ja tez nie znam
<qermit> kiedy jedziesz do brna?
<qermit> bo my tez sie qybieramy kiedys
<qermit> wybieramy
<Wizard> jak wyślę CV i zproszą mnie na rozmowę
<qermit> a zaprossza
<qermit> ?
<Wizard> qermit, zauważyłeś "jak" na początku zdania?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> a nie chcesz wczesniej pojechac z nami na piwo?
<Wizard> nie wiem :)
<Wizard> może i bym chciał
<Wizard> na ile i kiedy?
<qermit> tego jeszcze nie wiem
<qermit> moze na narty gdzies tam. albo po drodze na narty
<qermit> dobra. czas dalej zwiedzac
<Wizard> ja na żadne deski do łamania nóg nie wsiądę
<Wizard> zapomnij
<Wizard> niech się Warszawiacy łamią
<macer1> ale na #ubuntu jest chaos. taki tłum że trudno coś zauważyć.
<m477> zycie
<macer1> Co myślicie o tym?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NBWPzFKYw&feature=player_embedded
<macer1> IMO fajne :D
<m477> co w tym fajnego
<macer1> a co fajnego w tym obrzydliwym żółtym czymś który razi w oczy jak robisz tzw. aero-snap?
<m477> oO
<macer1> ale ten film to fake
<niemcu> dziendobry
<niemcu> chlopaki i dziewczyny, jak mi liveCD ubuntu staje na ekranie na którym widze tylko takie dwie białe ikonki na dole i za nic nie chce ruszyc dalej od pol godziny, to wina napedu optycznego?
<TheNumb> dwie białe ikonki?
<niemcu> si
<niemcu> wkladam plytke, boot z cd
<niemcu> isolinux blablabla
<niemcu> i przechodzi na brazowawy ekran
<TheNumb> niemcu: rusz strzałkami
<TheNumb> jak są te ikonki
<niemcu> poruszalem, nothing happened : |
<TheNumb> No to możliwe, że napęd.
<TheNumb> Albo płyta ;]
<TheNumb> Bardziej bym stawiał na płytę.
<niemcu> thx
<niemcu> chyba jednak to bedzie naped. bo jeszcze przed chwila wlozylem fedore15
<niemcu> i wypieprzyl blad No default or UI configuration directive found
<niemcu> chyba sprawdze jak sie zachowuje windows.
<niemcu> jajebe
<niemcu> XP home chodzi jak ta lala
<niemcu> a tak chcialem miec linuxlapka
<niemcu> moze sproboje bootu z pendrive?
<julek> mamy sie nad tym razem zastanawiac?
<julek> czy to bylo stwierdzenie?;)
<niemcu> liczylem na cos w stylu "no probuj ziomek, dasz rade"
<julek> heh...
<niemcu> : D
<TheNumb> niemcu: odpuść ziomek, nie dasz rady
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> niemcu: na mnie zawsze możesz liczyć <:
<niemcu> masz racje. jestem do niczego.
<niemcu> :D
<TheNumb> niemcu: masz rację. W końcu nie każdy jest tak zajebisty we wszystkim jak ja.
<TheNumb> <:
<elbow> cześć co mogę z tym zrobić? http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/168bf183b2abe8bc9188aacc163dd507/zrzut-ekranu-zastosowano20zmiany.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cdyyd8> (at i0.simplest-image-hosting.net)
<elbow> nic?
<macer1> ram zapchany
<macer1> ile go masz?
<elbow> 1
<macer1> pokaż "free -m", wrzuć na wkleja
<elbow> moment
<elbow> macer1: http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/168bf183b2abe8bc9188aacc163dd507/zrzut-ekranu-elbowelbow-laptop20.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/433bba9> (at i0.simplest-image-hosting.net)
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> może ram zapchany i dlatego
<macer1> nie wiem...
<elbow> jak się przepycha ram?:P
<Enlik> tak
<elbow> hm?
<Enlik> wyłącz zbędne badziewie, a najlepiej się przeloguj i dokończ
<Enlik> aktualizację
<elbow> ok brb
<niemcu> TheNumb
<niemcu> proroctwo okazalo sie byc nieprawdziwe
<niemcu> odpalilem z usbstick i ruszylo dalej na lajcie
<niemcu> teraz usiluje sie zaladowac
<niemcu> ale da rady
<niemcu> *rade
<niemcu> i'm out cu
<elbow> macer1: dzięki pomogło, z tym że teraz po aktualizacji nie działa mi flash ;p
<macer1> :/
<elbow> ff mówi że go nie ma, po chwili sprawdza i mówi że flashplugin-installer już jest
<elbow> co zrobić?
 * macer1 is back
<nunczak> siema
<nunczak> pomoże ktoś w php
<nunczak> problem jest bardzo mały :)
<nunczak> echo ma złe kodowanie
<nunczak> i nie za bardzo wiem jak się do tego zabrać
<nunczak> próbowalem użyć na znakach mb_detect_encoding
<nunczak> ale wywaliło ascii
<nunczak> no to iconv ascii do iso-8859-1 ale niestety nadal nie ma polskich znaków
<nunczak> w przeglądarce
<nunczak> phhp.tk/cos.php
<nunczak> obecnie w pliku jest taki oto kod <?php echo "Zazólc gesla jazn"; ?>
<nunczak> zażółć gęśla jaźń
<nunczak> tam powinno być
<firemark> nunczak: dlaczego piszesz to w #ubuntu-pl?
<m477> ciezki kaliber
<Enlik> może ustaw w <meta …>
<nunczak> Enlik nie mogę
<nunczak> wysyłam tekst curlem
<nunczak> więc i tak będzie go interpretowała zewnętrzna strona
<nunczak> piszę na ubuntu-pl bo wy jesteście kumaci :D
<anemus> Wizard: RH publikuje teraz źródła z zaaplikowanymi łatkami i tyle
<Stirlitz> czester, nowy DT juz w dobrych sklepach muzycznych :)
<anemus> no, pozbyłem się większości gruchota
<kamil> witam
<kamil> co moze byc przyczyna resetowanina sie gnome?
<mati75> yyyy
<mati75> ubuntu
<kamil> samo srodowisko mi sie resetuje
<Wizard> kamil, spójrz w ~/.xsession-errors
<Wizard> to taki log z gui
<Wizard> może tam coś znajdziesz
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,10226531,_Obywatelski_protest_nieplacenia_za_abonament___Bp.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3th3rs8> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<firemark> Wizard: ale nergal się zeszmacił strasznie
<kamil> tt
<kamil> hm
<kamil> jak korzystam z linucha ok. 2 lat to mialem to kilka razy
<kamil> a dzisiaj 2 razy pod rzad
<kamil> i mi przerwalo download
<firemark> o ja, umrzesz
<mati75> od tego głowa odpada
<kamil> martwi mnie to
<kamil> bo system stoi od wczoraj
<Stirlitz> Wizard, żmijewskiego niech wyślą na krucjatę
<anemus> kamil: z ubuntu tak czasem miałem przy grafice nvidia+compiz+inne korzystające z ogl
<kamil> anemus: ale mowisz o karcie nvidii? czy sterach nvidii?
<kamil> bo sterow nvidii nie mam, bo mi nie dzialaly;p
<anemus> kamil: karcie i sterach
<kamil> a teraz z czego korzystasz?
<anemus> kamil: nv sprzedałem
<anemus> mam intel+debian
<kamil> mialem wgrywac debiana
<kamil> ale nie wykryl mi karty eth
<kamil> to poszlo ubu
<kamil> pewnie jakbym sciagnal nowego to by poszlo
<anemus> kamil: mi też nie ale to mały problem
<kamil> znaczy ja mialem stara plytke
<anemus> znaczy wykrywa ale nie ma sterów
<kamil> sprzed kilku miesiecy
<kamil> w sumie ubu to debian, tylko bardziej zamula
<anemus> w sumie do debka oprócz sterów do eth to tylko pulse władowałem, a tak wszystko bezproblemowo
<TheNumb> W ogóle cały linuks zamula.
<TheNumb> Lepiej mieć freebsd ;]
<anemus> TheNumb: powiedzmy, że niekoniecznie...
<TheNumb> Ja i tak jestem ten zły z OSX>
<TheNumb> .
<Stirlitz> niedługo sie okaze ze jednak solaris na desktop jest lepszy
<kamil> TheNumb: nigdy tego nawet nie widzialem
 * Stirlitz załamał ręcę
<anemus> Stirlitz: solaris to dopiero zamula
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: skąd wiedziałeś?! :D
<AaaA> co znaczy zamula?
<AaaA> :)
<TheNumb> anemus: tutaj akurat dowaliłeś.
<Stirlitz> po prostu wiedziałem
<TheNumb> anemus: widocznie nigdy nie używałeś solarisa.
<anemus> TheNumb: Oj mylisz się
<kamil> zainstalowalbym sobie taki motyw http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/RGBAmbiance?content=144666&PHPSESSID=d24a8e0bff5fe79325e5bb13f532f37b ale pewnie znowu rozwali mi cale srodowisko i trzeba bedzie reinstalowac
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gl98ag> (at gnome-look.org)
<kamil> choc moze udaloby sie wytestowac na drugim userze
<TheNumb> anemus: racja, na PII wszystko wolno działa.
<kamil> zrobionym na potrzeby testu
<anemus> TheNumb: jak jeszcze zonami majstrujesz i takie tam to muli niemiłosiernie
<anemus> TheNumb: a do tego na x86 jest tak zachowawczo kompilowane, ze można sobie odpuścić
<TheNumb> Żonami akurat nie majstruję.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<anemus> TheNumb: bez 4G ramu nawet nie tykaj co fajniejszych opcji ZFS-a
<TheNumb> anemus: kto w tych czasach nie ma 4G ramu? oO
<anemus> na potężniejszym maszynkach Fujitsu fajnie nawet chodzi z bazą oracle
<TheNumb> I tak solaris lepiej chodzi na sparcu.
<anemus> TheNumb: Fujitsu akurat na tym robi maszynki
<TheNumb> anemus: można dorważ jeszcze stare Sun Fire na Allegro ;)
<TheNumb> *dorwać
<anemus> na x86 przekompilowanie kluczowych programów pozwala nawet 2x przyśpieszyć badziewie
<anemus> znaczy zoptymalizowana kompilacja
<anemus> cóż ale teraz już nie ma osol, a express i trial mają poważne ograniczenia
<anemus> więc dla ZU nie podejdzie
<TheNumb> anemus: jak nie ma osol? :P
<TheNumb> Jest OI
<TheNumb> To nie do końca to samo ale no cóż...
<anemus> TheNumb: może kiedyś będzie i to nie to samo
<anemus> prealfa się nie liczy
<anemus> ech moje pierwsze spotkanie z unixami to był  SunOS 5
<TheNumb> anemus: to stara dupa jesteś
<TheNumb> <:
<anemus> ;<
<firemark> >;<
<Wizard> o/
<Szatan> gdzie jest kszyz?
<Stirlitz> harcesz, ma
<Wizard> Krzyś poszedł na ryby
<Stirlitz> ta pipa?
<Wizard> Szatan, dla mnie "pisanie bez polskich znaków" podpada pod błędy ortograficzne
<Wizard> a to jest sprzeczne z tym, co napisano w /topic
<Wizard> :S
<Stirlitz> każda maupa może to zmienić
<Szatan> tia, jestem na connctbocie @android
<Wizard> ja nie widzę żadnych maup
<Szatan> Wizard, U lye!
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Beneath The Surface (A Dramatic Turn Of Events) 
<Stirlitz> \o/ nowe DT wymiata!
<Szatan> eh, pirat :x
<Stirlitz> co za pirat co kupuje?
<Wizard> korsarz ;)
<Szatan> tak, z the pirate bay'a
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-27
 * m477 ziew
<BlessJah> tez tak sadze
<Voldenet> bry
<ftpd> Cz.
<DaZ> sk
<Dreadlish> bu?
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Zaglądam z gospodarską wizytą.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard. :)
<gjm> qermit: Może w piątek.
<ftpd> Gospodarską.
<dweller> piwo na ircu?
<dweller> ;f
<gjm> dweller: Wideokonferencja.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo.
<qermit> gjm: czymam za słowo
<inzaghi89> hm, ubuntu instalowało się normalnie, kubuntu pluje "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" any ideas?
<Aleksander> Witajcie - mam problem z instalacją GRUBa2 - mam na dysku Ubuntu 12.04, Windowsa i Arch Linuksa, ale grub przy automatycznej instalacji nie widzi tego ostatniego - w jaki sposób mogę komendą instalacyjną sprawić, by GRUB był zainstalowany w /deb/sda, ale korzystał z ustawień z partycji Archa, nie Ubuntu?
<dweller> uzyj archowego gruba
<dweller> ręcznie dodaj ubuntu i wsio ryba
<dweller> a najlepiej było nie instalowac gruba z ubuntu
<Aleksander> dweller, racja, moje niedopatrzenie
<dweller> ubuntu samo pakuje swojego gruba i psuje wszystko
<dweller> kiedyś była widoczna opcja żeby nie instalowac a teraz lipa
<Aleksander> w ogóle 12.04 działa mi koszmarnie, a to miał być LTS
<Aleksander> nie działa połowa domyślnych repozytoriów, grafika psuje się ootb
<Aleksander> i mimo, że włącza się szybko, to np. pliki kopiuje koszmarnie wolno
<tajwanuser> cze
<Dreadlish> pl
<Dreadlish> oj
<kichawa> [A3
<qermit>  1423 < Aleksander> nie działa połowa domyślnych repozytoriów, grafika psuje się ootb
<qermit> lol
<gjm> Taki ficzer.
<m477> fajne
 * Matan wkurza sąsiadów piosenką: Slayer - Raining Blood
<ftpd> Kogo to obchodzi?
<Dreadlish> nobody cares.
<spi> mnie troche
<ftpd> To idźcie na #peoplewhocare.
<m477> http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/roomful.jpeg?w=720
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> m477: widzę tam 593 ludzi
<Voldenet> to kwestia spostrzegawczości, naprawdę
<m477> Voldenet: wally'ego tez tam widzisz?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> po prawej
<CookieM> nie widać Hobbitów, którzy, jak zaznaczał Tolkien, są niezwykle trudni do wypatrzenia
<m477> hobbici to nie ludzie
<DaZ> do obozu z nimi!
<Voldenet> 〠
<Voldenet> fajne te emotki w japanese ime
<Voldenet> :D
<sq3pmk> co to? :D
<gjm> Kwadrat, nie widać?
<sq3pmk> gjm: mi wyświetla
<gjm> To chyba w utf-666.
<CookieM> piękna uśmiechnięta buźka z wkomponowaną literką T z podwójnym daszkiem
<julek> ☺
<DaZ> ☹
<DaZ> °Д°
<qermit> :/
<dude_manski> witam poszukuje malej rady
<dude_manski> jakis sposob aby podlaczyc e51 do ubuntu jako modem
<gjm> `g nokia e51 ubuntu modem
<Przekliniak> gjm: Nokia E51 modem !?!: <http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/158653-nokia-e51-modem.html>
<dude_manski> dziekuje
<dude_manski> zaraz stestuje
<dude_manski> ale wlasnie to ze aby podpiac nie dziala, Przekliniak chyba nie przeczytales linka
<dude_manski> myslalem ze ktos ma jakies wlasne doswiadczenia
<dude_manski> ok cos znalazlem ide testowac
<gjm> Coś się wyświetla jak podłączysz telefon?
<DaZ> właśnie Przekliniak, ty cholerny nubie
<CookieM> a w network managerze nie pojawia się jakaś dodatkowa opcja 'skonfiguruj gsm' jak podłączysz telefon kabelkiem? 'I can connect an E50 with the USB cable to my Ubuntu machine and then use the Network manager to connect to the net. Try it, it's probably the simplest method - the network manger just asks a few questions (what country are you in, what carrier do you have, what data plan) and then sets everything for you.' (http://ubuntufo
<CookieM> rums.org/showthread.php?p=7209664)
<gjm> Psotnick <3
<Dreadlish> Psotnick
<Dreadlish> cześć dziadzie
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> pa bastet
<szkodnik> hello
<BlessJah> o/
<Psotnick> oo, godzinę później Wam odpiszę :D Cześć gjm, cześć Dreadlish :D
<gjm> Cześć gejuszku.
<mati75> nie pedałować
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: spoko
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: ponołlajfuj troche
<Psotnick> nołlajfię :D
<Dreadlish> to dobrze
<Psotnick> Właśnie rozkminiam dlaczego kod kompilowany z -g działa a bez nie :D
<Dreadlish> rozkmiń co to za kod i gdzie sie wywala.
<Psotnick> Ale własnie kod jest dobry :D
<Psotnick> Sam działa
<Psotnick> Problem się zaczyna jak dołączę bibliotekę
<Psotnick> Osobno te dwa kody działają
<Psotnick> Razem nie :D
<Psotnick> dafuq?
<Dreadlish> showdacode
<Psotnick> sec
<gjm> Może coś 2x includujesz?
<Dreadlish> wtedy by sie nie kompilowało
<Dreadlish> -Wall sobie włącz
<Psotnick> Mam
<gjm> A, kompiluje się.
<gjm> Hmm...
<Psotnick> Kurde, mam wrzucać po kolei pliczki na pastebina?
<gjm> Spakuj i wrzuć gdzieś.
<Psotnick> Naaah, i tak, nawet jak skompilujesz to będzie dla Ciebie bezużyteczne ;D
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/wRX2Xa4a
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/Cn4PuT57
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/1Kqjznv9
<Psotnick> Tak wiem, kod z dupy ;)
<BlessJah> include to i pięć razy mozna i nic to nie zmieni
<Psotnick> BlessJah: właśnie tak mi się wydaje, bo w plikach nagłówkowych często są jakieś biblioteki np. math.h a jak się dopisze to nic się nie dzieje
<BlessJah> gtk :/ na komorce nie sprawdze
<Psotnick> BlessJah: hildon.h właśnie na komórkę :D
<Psotnick> N900 :)
<BlessJah> s60
<Psotnick> Hmmm, może dokompiluję sobie te biblioteki na desktopa i zobaczę czy zadziała
<Carnophage> no to mamy pliki, szklana kula ma sama wyszukac jak to jest kompilowane i co znaczy "nie dziala"? ;-)
<gjm> Tak.
<Psotnick> sec ;)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: skad hildon.h?
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/LSGgzMVz
<Psotnick> Kompilacja i backtrace
<Psotnick> Chcecie jeszcze run-standalone.sh
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: z maemo http://maemo.org/api_refs/5.0/5.0-final/hildon/
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie sciagac libek, zobaczylbym czy cos z linia[1] nie da sie zrobic [1]: "./rozklad_maemo: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb6fa1fe8 ***"
<Psotnick> BlessJah: możesz troszkę jaśniej, bo nie ogarniam trochę
<BlessJah> no invalid pointer to invalid pointer
<Psotnick> No, ale jak dodam -g do kompilatora to działa
<Psotnick> Tak samo jak wywalę albo hildona, albo rozklad
<Psotnick> Nie wiem, może on się boi gdb czy coś
<BlessJah> voodo, jak pisalem pod visualem tez zdarzaly sie takie przypadki
<Psotnick> Ale no, nie ogarniam jak kod_ktory_dziala+kod_ktory_tez_dziala==kod_ktory_nie_dziala :D
<BlessJah> ja sie zastanawiam ktory to kod, ktory dziala i kod ktory tez dziala
<Psotnick> Hmmm, skompiluję na ARM i zobaczę czy zadziała na N900
<Psotnick> Noo, bo one osobno działają, to jest najgorsze :(
<BlessJah> dobra, spadam
<BlessJah> o/
<Psotnick> \o
<gjm> |o|
<Psotnick> k, srsly this is weird
<Psotnick> Na N900 działa
<Psotnick> Hmm, walić to środowisko testowe, wszystko muszę na N900 od razu śmigać :D
<Vorbis^> Psotnick a co tam skrobiesz dla n900?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-28
<Voldenet> o/
<Voldenet> tak bez odpowiedzi... słabo
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<DeXTeD> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: dopadł Cię foch-zabójca?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<Dreadlish> po co mam dyskutować bez sensu?
<bastetmilo> (mnie ściągneli, Ciebie wrzucili do topicu)
<Dreadlish> 'płacisz jakieś podatki'?
<Dreadlish> może by się dowiedzieli jakie płacą codziennie
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> ten cały poczuś_alv czy jak mu tam
<Dreadlish> to też niezły apacz.
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: widzisz, mnie tam tyle czasu nie było to się dziadostwo rozpanoszyło.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> poza tym - logiką gjmową - po co siedzieć na kanale, gdzie trzyma się idiotów?
<gjm> No.
<gjm> Cześć Wam.
<Dreadlish> o.
<Dreadlish> gjm: co tam, jak tam?
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Wstałem przed chwilą więc nic ciekawego (:
<Dreadlish> jak sie spało
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> its like ciekawe
<gjm> Zdecydowanie za krótko.
<bastetmilo> uff. Jak mnie cieszy atmosfera na tym kanale.
<gjm> bastetmilo: :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: prawda, że odrobina terroru i zasad bardzo sie przydaje? ;)
<gjm> Oczywiście.
<kichawa> #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release i386
<kichawa> to jest najnowsze ubu?
<kichawa> i pytanie czy 12.04.1 cos wnosi, jak tak to co?
<sq3pmk> tak
<sq3pmk> zaktualizowali obraz do pobrania
<DaZ> oj kichawa >:
<gjm> Ojoj.
<kichawa> DaZ: nawet nie moge changeloga na sitcie znalezc
<DaZ> bo ubuntu już przeniosło sie ponad czendzlogi
<kichawa> DaZ: bez przesady
<kichawa> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/memory-disk-requirements.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9mzy5rn> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kichawa> ja nie wiem jak ubu dziala na tych 44MB lub mniej :D
<kichawa> jak 1,5gb to przy defaultcie minimum
<gjm> Tyle to same tapety chyba zajmują.
<kichawa> ramu? ;>
<gjm> Aaa...
<kichawa> o i 11.10 sie znalazlo :D
<julek> o/
<bastetmilo> o. julek.
<julek> czesc
<julek> szukam zajecia zeby sie nie uczyc
<ftpd> Kampania wrześniowa?
<julek> bylem juz na facebooku i wykopie
<bastetmilo> julek: kwejk?
<julek> no niestety
<bastetmilo> piekielni.pl?
<bastetmilo> pudelek.pl
<ftpd> Piekielni są przykrzy.
<ftpd> mistrzowie + wiocha.
<julek> wez mnie nie wkurzaj z tymi kwejkami
<bastetmilo> julek: ftpd mi dziś pokazał... kotycycki.pl ;)
<julek> to akurat moze byc dobre;)
<julek> ma ktos czas w dniach 5-13 wrzesnia?
<julek> jest jakis kurs w serbii
<bastetmilo> julek: kurs czego?
<julek> kurs, zakwaterowanie i jedzenie za darmo i zwracaja 70% kosztow podrozy
<julek> a zebym to ja wiedzial...:)
<julek> POLISH PEOPLE!!!! If you miss Serbia and you are Polish, there is a perfect opportunity for you. Youth in Action training course in Krusevac, Serbia from 5th - 13th of September. We need 5 participants not older than 25 years and 1 coordinator not older than 30. Acommodation, food and program activities are free of charge and we will reimburse 70 % of your travel costs.
<bastetmilo> Erm.
<bastetmilo> Ja bym nie pojechała,
<grek> czesc mam w bashu skrypt tu nazwa pliku sie tworzy    des_${i/%avi/mp4}.mp4
<julek> dlaczego? niedrogo mozna pojechac, poznac fajnych ludzi
<bastetmilo> (pomijam już, że mam wiecej niż 25 lat)
<bastetmilo> dlatego, że to śmierdzi.
<grek> z tego co rozumiem to zmienia avi lib mp4 na .mp4 tyle ze nie dziala daje - Bad substitution
<julek> bastetmilo: to zgadnij ile mnie kosztowal wyjazd na 3 tygodnie do kosowa w tym roku
<grek> jak inline w bashu to poprawnie zapisac - bo w tym kawalku jest ten blad np. dajac des_.mp4 dziala
<bastetmilo> julek: po co mam zgadywać? Ja bym nie pojechała i tyle.
<bastetmilo> Nie mam zaufania do ludzi, którzy stawiają 4 wykrzykniki i spacje przed %. ;)
<julek> no spoko
<julek> mnie kosowo kosztowalo kilkadziesiat euro, a gdybym nie pil wina to i 15 by mi wystarczylo
<julek> a Krusevac to bardo dobre miejsce - robia tam swietne wino, Medveda Krv, ulubione wino Slobodana Milosevica
<bastetmilo> julek: to jedź. Zabierz BJ pod pachę i jedź ;)
<BlessJah> jestem zajety na poczatku wrzesnia
<bastetmilo> kampania wrześniowa?
<BlessJah> kompania karna
<BlessJah> na pwr nie ma kampanii wrzesniowej
<bastetmilo> wszędzie jest.
<julek> bastetmilo: nie rozumiem Cie
<bastetmilo> A Ciebie wysyłają na przymusowe wakacje, czy co?
<BlessJah> no to ja o kampanii nic nie wiem
<bastetmilo> julek: no żartuję sobie.
<julek> bastetmilo: napisalem ogolnie czy ktos by nie chcial, a nie prywatnie tylko do Ciebie
<bastetmilo> julek: ale dlaczego się denerwujesz?
<julek> to ty sie denerwujesz chyba
<bastetmilo> ja sobie zażartowałam, a Ty w poważne tony uderzasz.
<BlessJah> /http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzeflmJvEU&t=0m36s
<BlessJah> hm... dziwne
<BlessJah> aaa, juz wiem
<julek> w ogole to wlaczyli mi timeline na facebooku
<julek> przymusowo
<julek> slabe to strasznie
<BlessJah> rdostales jakiegos maila czy po cichu?
<julek> chciales powiedziec "po chamsku"?
<BlessJah> synonimy :)
<bastetmilo> julek: ale przecież od dawna wiadomo było, że w końcu każdemu to włączą.
<julek> wiem
<julek> chociaz tego nie rozumiem
<julek> to jest dla mnie nieczytelne
<bastetmilo> Gdzie nam maluczkim zastanawiać się nad geniuszem Marka Z. i jego timeline.
<ftpd> Ej, jaka Wam różnica, czy stary pejdż, czy timeline?
<BlessJah> julek: uzywasz fejsa w ogole?
<bastetmilo> Zawsze można używać Diaspory :>
<julek> uzywam glownie chatu
<julek> w kadu mam ustawiony
<BlessJah> kiedys zablokowalem chat grupowy i teraz nie wiem jak przywrocic
<ftpd> No to jaka Ci różnica, czy masz timeline, czy nie?
<BlessJah> przed jakims kolosem mnie wkurzyli
<julek> przyklad z grupy mojego roku na fb:
<julek> "wcześniej zaczniemy będzie więcej terminów"
<julek> (o poprawkach)
<julek> ja skrytykowalem... a dalej:
<julek> "właśnie tak, ja mam zamiar "wychodzić" to zaliczenie"
<julek> witki opadaja
<julek> w ogole jakimis terminami rzucaja w komentarzach, spamuja... mowilem zeby dodawali wydarzenia - nie dociera
<julek> pozniej to ginie i ciagle ktos sie pyta "kiedy?"
<BlessJah> a tam sie przejmujesz
<julek> a ten mail roku to juz w ogole smiech na sali
<BlessJah> lol, macie maila grupowego?
<julek> dodaja pliki, ktos inny zlosliwy kasuje... farsa
<julek> wysylanie wiadomosci do prowadzacych z grupowego maila...
<julek> np.  w stylu: "ej, to kiedy mamy pSZyjsc?"
<gjm> ftedy
<BlessJah> julek: potrzeba ogarnietego starosty jak sie sami nie potraficie ucywilizowac
<julek> BlessJah: to jest prawda
<julek> ja nie znam tych ludzi prawie
<bastetmilo> jak to - nie znasz?
<bastetmilo> nie chodzicie na zajęcia razem?
<julek> no to znam nazwiska paru osob z ktorymi chodzilem na zajecia
<julek> i tyle
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ja tez nie znam ludzi z ktorymi mialem zajecia
<julek> ja tu jestem krotko, 4 miesiace?
<BlessJah> przeniosles sie?
<julek> probowalem wybadac towarzystwo... tu nawet prawie nie ma "grupek":)
<bastetmilo> za moich czasów...
<julek> kazdy tylko sam na zajecia i jak najszybciej do domu
<julek> zero imprez:)
<julek> na jwenalia nikt nie chodzil
<BlessJah> gdzie tak?
<bastetmilo> ... to pod koniec pierwszego dnia zajęć znałam już prawie połowe mojej grupy. Zadziwiające.
<bastetmilo> Ba. Na budownictwie zanim zaczęły się zajęcia to poznałam połowe koleżanek ;)
<bastetmilo> No, ale to było tak dawno. Teraz młodzież pewnie się inaczej zachowuje.
<julek> siedzi i kwejki oglada
<BlessJah> a ile osob mialas na roku?
<bastetmilo> BTW stałam w kolejce żeby oddać papiery na ocenę dorobku, to już poznałam 3 nowych kolegów z roku. :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: na informatyce ponad 200.
<bastetmilo> na budownictwie około 100.
<BlessJah> no to poznanie polowy nie jest takim wyczynem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: połowy koleżanek. Przed zaczęciem zajęć.
<bastetmilo> Po 2 miesiącach znałam już ludzi z innych kierunków.
<BlessJah> ok, ja tez przed zaczeciem zajec znalem polowe kolezanek, nawet wiecej niz polowe
<bastetmilo> tia...
<gjm> Taa...
<BlessJah> nie chcecie to nie wierzcie
<bastetmilo> zaraz. A Ty nie masz jakos tak 3 dziewczyn na roku?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie
<BlessJah> mam 15
<BlessJah> poznanie polowy a nawet wszystkich jest wiec jak najbardziej wykonalne :)
<julek> ja mam 50-kilka osob na roku
<julek> w tym z 40 dziewuch
<julek> i z wiekszoscia w ogole ciezko sie porozumiec
<BlessJah> weterynaria?
<julek> no chemia
<BlessJah> nie dziwie sie ze burdel :D
<julek> no...
<BlessJah> jedno jest pewno, takiej grupy nie zlapiesz za jaja zeby przywrocic do pionu
<julek> w ogole dyskutowac sie nie da
<julek> znam 2 normale osoby (jedna dziewczyna i jeden chlopak)
<julek> przy czym dziewczyna pare lat starsza, moze dlatego
<julek> moze jeszcze znajda sie z 2 normalne
<BlessJah> heh, ja przy 300 w grupie znam 2 nienormalne
<julek> na chemie przyjmuja wiecej osob
<julek> zwykle 120-cos
<julek> ale zostaja tylko tacy
<julek> takie najgorsze miernoty
<BlessJah> jak w ogole znalazles sie w polowie roku na tej chemii?
<julek> kujony
<bastetmilo> I to źle być kujonem?
<julek> hmm... no moim zdaniem zle
<bastetmilo> Nie będę pokazywać palcem, kogo na kanle tak nazywają...
<bastetmilo> kanale*
<bastetmilo> kto robi projekty miesiąc przed terminem... ;)
<julek> chodzi mi o takich, co sa zbyt beznadziejni zeby wyleciec/zrezygnowac
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pijesz do mnie?
<julek> i mimo, ze nie umieja, nie rozumieja to zakuja i zdadza. sa ludzie, ktorzy rownania kwadratowego nie rozwiaza
<bastetmilo> julek: to nie rozumiem? Jak ktoś jest baznadziejny to nie zdaje i wylatuje
<bastetmilo> beznadziejny*
<BlessJah> no wlasnie tez nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> kujon mi sie kojarzy z geniuszem uposledzonym spolecznie
<bastetmilo> Skoro nie umie i się nauczy, to co w tym złego?
<julek> bastetmilo: zapamieta i nie rozumie
<julek> bastetmilo: to ciezko moze wyjasnic
<bastetmilo> Ja też wielu rzeczy nie rozumiem, a jakoś z nich korzystam.
<julek> ale np. na laborkach to widac
<julek> jak ludzie nie potrafia chlodnicy podlaczyc...
<BlessJah> to inna sprawa
<BlessJah> teoria a laborki
<julek> albo potrafia naisac na kartce skomplikowane reakcje (po tygodniu zapominaja i tak) a zeby krok po kroku to zrobic na laborkach to nie da sie
<julek> bo teorii mozna sie nauczyc, zawsze
<julek> a tym bardziej jesli sie nigdzie nie wychodzi, nie ma zainteresowac i tylko codziennie sie siedzi i zakuwa
<BlessJah> bo laborki sa dopiero na studiach
<julek> wiekszosc nie wie kiedy byl stan wojenny "bo nie kazali sie uczyc"
<julek> o to mi chodzi
<julek> w ogole brak takiej ogolnej wiedzy, jakiegokolwiek gustu
<julek> tacy ludzie nic sami nie wybieraja
<BlessJah> ja tez poza tym ze w nocy z 12 na 13 i koksowniki niewiele o stanie wojennym wiem
<julek> a oni nie wiedza
<BlessJah> realizujecie projekty w grupach?
<BlessJah> nie zadawaj sie z nimi po prostu
<bastetmilo> julek: a to nie Ty pisałeś ostatnio, że przestałeś sie udzielać towarzysko i rzadko wychodzisz z domu?
<julek> nie zadaje
<julek> bastetmilo: moze i tak
<julek> bastetmilo: w kosowie sie moglem udzielac, bo byli ludzie z jajem:)
<BlessJah> znaczy faceci
<julek> nie
<BlessJah> przykumpluj sie na innym kierunku
<julek> znam pare osob z informatyki, pare z innych miejsc...
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<julek> ale na chemii to po prostu nie da sie
<bastetmilo> julek: a to nie jest tak, że Ty też masz klapeczki na oczach i nie potrafisz juz dostrzec kogoś 'normalnego' na roku?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: po prostu on odstaje i tyle :>
<bastetmilo> bo coś mi się nie chce wierzyć że 40 osób i same dekle
<julek> bastetmilo: ja nie mam problemow w kontaktach z ludzmi
<julek> nie unikam ludzi
<julek> tzn. w tym sensie, ze mimo wszystko jakos niby rozmawiam na codzien...
<julek> ale to sa jakies jalowe rozmowy o niczym
<bastetmilo> Może czas rzucić jakiś kontrowersyjny temat jak granat w szambo i zobaczyć co wypłynie?
<julek> jak powiedzialem, ze jade do kosowa to wszyscy "a po co?"
<gjm> A po co?
<julek> ale to nie na tej zasadzie, ze chca wiedziec
<bastetmilo> w ogóle przez Was zainstalowałm wtyczkę nie tam gdzie trzeba
<julek> tylko "przeciez nikt nie kaze to nie ma sensu jechac"
<julek> w ogole sporo w ogole nie wiedzialo, ze istnieje jakies kosowo
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> umaruam
<julek> i mowie spokojnie, ze jade na kurs, na jkies praktyki, ze moze jakies papiery przywioze...
<julek> "a po cholere ci takie papiery?"
<BlessJah> ciezki przypadek
<julek> chociaz papiery to dla mnie sprawa drugorzedna
<julek> albo z licencjatem, jak sie zapisalem na te swiatlowody
<julek> "a po co?"
<BlessJah> ripostuj "a po co na studia poszliscie"
<julek> ja wiem dlaczego... bo z automatu po maturze...
<bastetmilo> Ha! A jak ja chcę na archcon jechać, to też się pytają "A po co? Przecież nie masz archa."
<julek> ale watpie czy oni zlapia o co chodzi w takim "pytaniu"
<julek> bo kazdy z nich powie, ze chce "byc chemikiem i pracowac w laboratorium"
<BlessJah> jednak nie jestem az tak oderwany od rzeczywistosci
<julek> ja wiem, ze wiekszosci ta chemia nie interesuje
<BlessJah> ostatnio mnie zaskoczyla informacja, ze we francji byly wybory
<julek> ale ta wiekszosc nawet chyba sie nie zastanawia nad tym co ich interesuje
<julek> oni sami nie wybieraja, nawet nie mja z czego
<julek> jak mnie cos interesuje to lubie sobie o tym poczytac
<julek> a oni... "a po co? nie kazali przeciez"
<BlessJah> jakby nie wybierali to chyba by na kulturoznastwie pokonczyli jednak
<julek> nie ma u mnie na chemii ani jednego pasjonata, nikogo, kto faktycznie interesowalby sie chemia
<julek> BlessJah: nie do konca, poszli do biol-chemow bo mieli byc lekarzami... wiadomo...
<julek> ale jak sie nie dostali na medycyne
<julek> i laduja na chemii, gdzie 3/4 studiow to fizyka
<BlessJah> tak latwo sie dostac na ta chemie?
<julek> latwo
<bastetmilo> julek: ja też poszłam na biol-chem, bo się mojej matce ubzdurało że lekarzem zostanę ;)
<julek> bastetmilo: no widzisz
<BlessJah> bez samozaparcia medycyny nikt nie skonczy
<bastetmilo> julek: ale ja chciałam zostaś weterynarzem ;)
<julek> wiekszosc tamtych ludzi np. nie moze wybrac czy ich bardziej interesuje historia, czy chemia. bo poszli do biol chemu a tam nikt nie kazal sie uczyc historii
<julek> i nawet nie znaja historii
<bastetmilo> a mnie sie kazali uczyć historii :(
<bastetmilo> w LO. Na biol-chem :(
<julek> no mi tez kazali
<kretu> w liceum to po obojetnie jakiej specjalizacji jesteś, to i tak historii nie znasz
<julek> ale chodzi mi o takie podejscie "jestem w biol-chemie, to interesuje mnie biologia i chemia"
<BlessJah> racja
<julek> zgadza sie
<kretu> cała historia kończy sie na II wojnie światowej
<bastetmilo> kretu: a widzisz.
<bastetmilo> kiedyś tak nie było.
<kretu> bastetmilo: było
<BlessJah> kretu: plus tydzien na wszystko co po wojnie
<kretu> 8-letnią podstawówke kończyłem
<bastetmilo> kretu: ja też.
<kretu> cały czas było wałkowanie tego samego
<kretu> a w liceum powtórka z tego
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: z tym ze ty zylas w tych czasach a nie uczylas sie o nich
<bastetmilo> I pamiętam, że w LO przerabialiśmy to co po II wojnie było.
<kretu> bastetmilo: to gratuluje liceum
<kretu> u nas wszystko po macoszemu było potraktowane
<bastetmilo> kretu: swego czasu było najlepsze w województwie (jak były takie małe) :)
<bastetmilo> kretu: to jest kwestia nauczycieli.
<bastetmilo> Bo są nauczyciele i "nauczyciele"
<kretu> wiadomo
<kretu> ale jak nie ma woli, to przynajmniej przymus jest
<kretu> a ustawa niestety nie przewiduje tego
<kretu> czy podstawa programowa
<kretu> nie wiem co te rzeczy reguluje
<BlessJah> podstawa
<BlessJah> zaczalem sie zastanawiac jaka czesc mojego podrecznika do histy byla tym czasom poswiecona
<kretu> a cokolwiek jest przebaknięte, że coś po tej II wojnie było?
<BlessJah> no prl chyba?
<kretu> no tak, ale czy odręcznik o tym traktuje?
<kretu> *podręcznik
<BlessJah> kretu: prl, potem stan wojenny, okragly stol, upadek muru
<kretu> a to ci..
<BlessJah> walesy nie pamietam, kwasniewskiego juz pamietam
<BlessJah> najwiecej czasu byla IIWŚ, dlugo omawiane jest tez dwudziestolecie i IWŚ
<julek> omawiane...
<julek> akurat I wojny to za bardzo nie ma sensu omawiac
<julek> natomiast to co sie dzialo zaraz po niej to tak
<julek> 2 wojny w sumie tez nie ma sensu, poza najwazniejszymi wydarzeniami politycznymi
<kretu> i w sumie by pasowało całościowo to ogarnąć, a nie tylko przez pryzmat polski
<julek> a w ksiazkach glownie o tym jacy to dowodcy byli w kampanii wrzesniowej, jakie bitwy i o zydach
<BlessJah> tak, bitwami, taktyka wilczego stada, obozami, bitwami, jałtami
<BlessJah> julek: taaa... etapy kampanii wrzesniowej
<julek> dla mnie przebieg kampanii wrzesniowej nie ma znaczenia
<julek> tak samo jak holocaust
<julek> poza tym, ze byly i jak sie skonczyly
<BlessJah> 1-7 wrzesnia, 8-17, praktycznie tydzien po tygodniu, dzien po dniu jest to omawiane
<kretu> ta i októrej godzinie jaka organizacja bojowa powstała
<julek> o powstaniu warszawskim tez nie ma zbytnio sensu
<kretu> takie kretynizmy, to nam wkładali do głów
<julek> albo kiedy powstalo zwz
<julek> i daty sie ucz...
<julek> bez sensu
<BlessJah> zwz i kilkanascie innych
<bastetmilo> Zamiast omawiać podboje Czyngis-Hana...
<BlessJah> az poszukam zeszytu
<julek> powinno byc o tym jak wygladala demokracja w II rp
<julek> o nieudolnych rzadach, o pilsudskim
<bastetmilo> przecież było...
<bastetmilo> aj. U mnie było ;)
<julek> byly daty...
<julek> kiedy podpisano mala konstytucje itp
<m477> o/
<julek> zamist powiedziec, ze np. to i to bylo zle, tu byl faszyzm, armia zacofana...
<julek> to mowia o bohaterskich ulanach na konikach... jakie to wspaniale wojsko
<julek> i jak to II rp byla sielankowa
<julek> nikt nie mowi, ze to wladze rp doprowadzily do upadku
<julek> ze to byl zepsuty kraj
<julek> i moze gdybysmy mieli dobrych przywodcow i rozwijali sie normalnie to by wojny nie bylo
<BlessJah> tak jak podejrzewalem, zeszyty nie przetrwaly
<julek> tylko robienie z nas jakiegos chrystusa narodow, biednych meczennikow i ostatnich sprawiedliwych
<BlessJah> julek: duzo czasu bylo poswiecone np analizie kompetencji prezydenta i dlaczego pilsudzki prezydentem byc nie chcial
<BlessJah> i artiach z tego okresu, psl piast, psl lewica
<julek> glupoty
<julek> nazwy umiesz wymienic
<BlessJah> tak
<julek> znasz date podpisania konstytucji marcowej i przewrotu majowego
<julek> i ze Polski rzekomo nie bylo na mapie przez 123 lata
<BlessJah> mialem przedmiot gleboko, wiec eksperymentowalem z mapami pamieci
<julek> i ze w 1918 "odzyskalismy wolnosc"
<julek> a wczesniej bylisy ciemiezeni, rusyfikowani, germanizowani...
<julek> i jak biedne dzieci z wrzesni nie mogly sie modlic po polsku
<julek> to akurat wszystko bzdury
<bastetmilo> o.
<BlessJah> jaki pocisk moze wazyc 1,5 tony?
<bastetmilo> julek: źródło tych rewelacji podasz?
<gjm> BlessJah: Duży.
<BlessJah> pocisk jakiego typu broni moze wazyc 1,5 tony?
<julek> bastetmilo: ktorych?
<BlessJah> tvn24 donosil o mozdzierzu
<julek> moze byc
<bastetmilo> julek: od Twojej pierwszej wypowiedzi z 15:18
<julek> bastetmilo: a nie bylo Krolestwa Polskiego?
<BlessJah> julek: mozdzierze maja kaliber rzedu 50mm, nie 500
<bastetmilo> julek: źródło.
<julek> bastetmilo: trollujesz
<julek> BlessJah: 360mm nie moglo byc?
<BlessJah> julek: tvp mowi o ponad pol metra
<bastetmilo> julek: nie. Proszę tylko o źródlo do tego co napisałeś.
<BlessJah> strzelalbym ze to bomba a nie pocisk
<julek> BlessJah: niemcy mieli taka bron w czasie 2 wojny
<BlessJah> a jak pocisk to jakies dzialo kolejowe, niemcy burzyli warszawe podczas powstania takimi
<julek> BlessJah: moze chodzi ci o: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerer_Gustav
<julek> ale byly np. dziala morskie o takich kalibrach
<BlessJah> nie w warszawie
<BlessJah> pl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/60-cm_Karl_Gerät_040
<julek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/380_mm/45_Mod%C3%A8le_1935_gun
<julek> http://pierreswesternfront.punt.nl/index.php?r=1&id=410739&tbl_archief=0
<BlessJah> jednak możdzierz
<BlessJah> julek: zastanawialem sie z czego mogl byc wystrzelony dzisiejszy niewybuch
<gjm> exit
<gjm> FFUUU
<julek> su
<gjm> Zamyśliłem się.
<BlessJah> julek: Password:
<julek> :)
<bastetmilo> julek: i co z tymi źródłami? Ja naprawdę jestem bardzo ciekawa i chcę poczytać.
<BlessJah> julek: lol, wlasnie doczytalem, ze ten moj 600mm mozdziez strzelal 2,15t betonowymi pociskami przeciwbunkrowymi
<BlessJah> potem zmienili na 1,25t z 400kg ladunkiem burzacym
<DaZ> mieli fantazje
<julek> bastetmilo: -.-
<bastetmilo> julek: czy jest to dla Ciebie jakiś problem?
<julek> ale nie rozumiem co jest dla ciebie problemem, no dobra. porozmawiajmy po twojemu
<julek> do czego chcesz zrodla?
<julek> ze Krolestwo Polskie istnialo?
<bastetmilo> Stwierdziłeś, że na historii uczą nas kłamstw, bo tak nie było. Więc podaj proszę źródła.
<bastetmilo> To chyba nie jest trudne?
<julek> ze mielismy wlasny skarb, administracje, polski jezyk w szkolach, polske ksiazki, jezykiem urzedowym byl polski, Krolestwo Polskie bylo na mapie
<julek> na wikipedii jest
<julek> z rosja laczyla nas jedynie unia personalna
<bastetmilo> Na wikipedi jest o likwidacji przez rozbiory i suwerennych tworach
<bastetmilo> np. Księstwo Warszawskie.
<bastetmilo> No ale OK.
<bastetmilo> nię będę nalegać.
<bastetmilo> nie*
<julek> a to, ze nie mozna bylo prowadzic dzialalnosci przeciw carowi to nie wiem co w tym dziwnego...
<julek> teraz tez nie mozna
<julek> wtedy i tak mielismy wiecej wolnosci, niz obecnie - moglismy wlasciwie sami tworzyc prawo, obecnie bruksela nas duzo bardziej ogranicza
<julek> a wolnosci gospodarczej i swobod obywatelskich bylo duzo wiecej, niz w II rp
<CookieM> kura nie ptica, Warszawa nie stolica; Polak głodny to Polak płodny; kochajcie cara i módlcie się; tak w skrócie można stsunek rządzących Rosją do Polaków
<julek> a obecny rzad to niby co?
<julek> czy potrafisz podac przyklad kiedy obecny rzad postawil sie brukseli lub rosji?
<jacekowski> poprzedni sie postawil przy tym traktacie ktorego nazwy nie pamietam
<jacekowski> co ludzie potem marudzili ze kaczynski nie chce podpisac i wszyscy podpisali
<jacekowski> ale ostatecznie sie bruksela zgodzila na spore ustepstwa byleby polska podpisala
<julek> wtedy tez byli karierowicze, ktorzy chcieli wyplynac... ale zwykly obywatel mogl miec to gdzies i robic swoje, mogl miec gdzies polityke, bo nie ingerowala ona w jego dzialalnosc gospodarcza
<jacekowski> jedyny kraj ktory dostal takie ustepstwa to bylo uk
<julek> jacekowski: masa regulacji, ktore przyjmujemy, mimo, ze nam to szkodzi
<CookieM> kraje takie jak Polska raczej nie mogą się 'stawiać', co najwyżej prowadzić dyplomatyczne wojenki; poczytaj Michalskiego na KP
<julek> limity na produkcje ___, limity na emisje co2, wymogi dotyczace klatek dla kur...
<julek> a smolensk to tez dobry przyklad
<julek> tusk bez komentarza przyjal wszystko i juz
<jacekowski> bo co by zrobil
<julek> gdyby to byl samolot z amerykanami, to tez by to tak wygladalo?
<jacekowski> to co CookieM mowi, polska gowno znaczy
<jacekowski> julek: ameryka to duzy kraj
<julek> no wlasnie, dlatego tez byla 2 wojna swiatowa
<jacekowski> julek: i duzy moze wiecej
<julek> bo polska gowno znaczyla
<jacekowski> nie tylko dlatego
<jacekowski> duzy moze wiecej
<bastetmilo> proszę się kulturalnie wyrażać :)
<julek> jacekowski: nie chodzi tylko o powierzchnie chyba
<julek> sa male panstewka, z ktorymi ludzie sie licza
<jacekowski> powierzchnia pomaga
<CookieM> nawet nie wiesz julek, czym dla całego świata jest Europa; to ucieleśnienie marzeń o ludzkiej solidarności i dobrobycie i ludzie o takich poglądach jak ty tego nie zmienią ani nie podkopią
<jacekowski> bo to wiecej ludzi
<julek> a smolensk to kpina
<jacekowski> wiecej zasobow naturalnych
<jacekowski> i latwiej byc duzym w sensie politycznoekonomicznym
<julek> jacekowski: zgadza sie, ale gdyby Polska byla dobrze zarzadzana to moze by sie z nami liczyli
<julek> ba... kampania wrzesniowa byla do wygrania
<jacekowski> jak pamietasz z historii
<jacekowski> bylo imperium rzymskie
<jacekowski> bylo imperium otomanskie
<jacekowski> osmanski
<jacekowski> i co bylo jeszcze
<jacekowski> no i polska tez byla dosyc duza
<jacekowski> od morza do morza
<jacekowski> i jeszcze bylo imperium brytyjskie
<jacekowski> i wszystko upadlo
<bastetmilo> Był jeszcze Aleksander Macedonski
<jacekowski> a to bylo 200 lat temu
<jacekowski> no moze 300
<jacekowski> kazde imperium jakie istnialo, upadlo
<bastetmilo> I UE też upadnie :)
<jacekowski> nie cale
<julek> jacekowski: te wszystkie imperia nigdy nie mialy integralnosci kulturowej. nie bylo jednego narodu
<jacekowski> akurat polskie nie bylo az tak bardzo
<julek> tak samo jak i Polska gdy byla duza
<BlessJah> julek: nie byla, nie na dwa fronty
<jacekowski> rzymskie bylo bardzo zroznicowane
<BlessJah> wrzesniowa
<jacekowski> ale polska byla ogolnie jednak na slowianskich terenach
<julek> BlessJah: gdybysmy wyparli niemcow (co bylo mozliwe, gdyby nasz wodz naczelni nie byl malarzem, a pilsudski nie hodowal konikow zamiast modernizowac armie) ruscy mogliby w ogole nie wkroczyc
<julek> jacekowski: ale ukraina nigdy nie byla Polska
<BlessJah> ale blietzkrieg wlasnie na tym polegal
<CookieM> nie upadnie 'imperium' którego spoiwem będzie miłość i jej pochodne: solidarność, szacunek, dobroć; historia właśnie tego uczy wszystkie narody
<julek> CookieM: uwazaj z takimi tezami;)
<BlessJah> CookieM: ladne hasla
<julek> tutaj nie mozna wyrazac opinii
<julek> tylko fakty
<julek> bo zaraz ktos ci powie: "zrodla!" i co wtedy?:P
<BlessJah> trzeba zaznaczac ze to opinie
<bastetmilo> Aaaaa
<CookieM> każdy to źródło nosi w swoim sercu
<bastetmilo> julek: więc to były Twoje prywatne opinie?
<bastetmilo> trzeba było pisać  tak od razu.
<jacekowski> ale z armia jest tak
<jacekowski> popatrzcie na chiny
<jacekowski> maja gigantyczna armie
<bastetmilo> patrzymy
<jacekowski> ale wydatkow na armie niewiele na osobe
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pewne rzeczy wydaja sie oczywiste
<julek> bastetmilo: nie bede z toba dyskutowal na takim poziomie, jestes irytujaca
<jacekowski> bo ich jest duzo
<jacekowski> i tu jest problem z tym ze duzy moze wiecej
<BlessJah> jak ja lubie te dyskusje geopolityczne na tym kanale
<julek> istnienie krolestwa polskiego nie jest moja opinia, to, ze sie z tym nie zgadzasz to twoj problem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: że jak ktoś piszę "uczyli nas kłamstw na historii" to muszę od razu wiedzieć że to opinia?
<bastetmilo> julek: pokaż mi palcem gdzie napisałam, że się z tym nie zgadzam.
<julek> bastetmilo: czepiasz sie o "zrodla" - typowe w internecie
<bastetmilo> Chyba nie bardzo.
<jacekowski> zrodla sa bardzo wazne
<julek> no sa wazne, ale to typowe czepianie sie
<julek> jak sie ma inna wiedze/opinie to sie polemizuje i wyjmuje argumenty
<bastetmilo> Czyli mogę założyć, że zwyczajnie wyssałeś to palca?
<julek> a nie dyskutuje na zasadzie "nie zgadzam sie, tlumacz mi sie!"
<BlessJah> julek: ciezko wszystkiego wszystkich nauczyc, zgodzisz sie chyba, ze niektorym wystarczy planetarny modem atomu
<julek> bastetmilo: jesli jestes ignorantka w tej dziedzinie to tak, tylko szkoda, ze zabierasz glos
<bastetmilo> julek: pokaż mi palce gdzie napisałam, że się z Tobą nie zgadzam.
<julek> przeczytaj jeszcze raz od 16:26 ze zrozumieniem
<bastetmilo> julek: może nie potrafisz czytać, nie wiesz co sam napisałeś. Jeszcze raz: pokaż mi palcem w którym miejscu napisałam, że się z Twoimi twierdzeniami nie zgadzam.
<gjm> Apeluję o spokój (:
<bastetmilo> gjm: :)
<bastetmilo> chciałbyś.
<julek> bastetmilo: ale wlasnie o to chodzi, ty nie piszesz czy sie zgadzasz, czy sie nie zgadzasz... nie wnioslas nic do dyskusji poza jakimis przepychankami slownymi
<julek> bastetmilo: pokaz mi jakas informacje jaka napisalas
<BlessJah> julek: odpusc, to nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> probowalem
<julek> bastetmilo pasuje do wizerunku takiej "kobiety niezaleznej"
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: coś Ci nie pasuje? Nie mam prawa się zapytać skąd ktoś ma takie informacje a nie inne?
<julek> -.-
<bastetmilo> julek: poprosiłam Cię tylko o źrodło. Skoro nie potrafisz go podać, czemu tego nie napiszesz? Mnie by zadowoliło "czytałem, ale nie pamiętam gdzie".
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jasne, nikt i nic nie jest w stanie ci tego prawa odebrac
<julek> bastetmilo: skoncz juz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: więc o co chodzi? Nagle wielka afera, bo bastetmilo nie wierzy na słowo i śmie pytać o źródła?
<julek> nikt nei chce cie sluchac
<crusty> o/
<julek> nie wnioslas nic do dyskusji. przez ciebie nie rozmawiamy na temat, tylko o jakims dziwnym problemie wymyslonym przez ciebie
<bastetmilo> juleczku, nie mów mi co mam robić, oki?
<julek> bo ty czegos nie rozumiesz...
<julek> jak sie interesujesz to sama sobie szukaj zrodel
<julek> bastetmilo: jeszcze powiedz, ze masz opa, zebym byl jeszcze bardziej zazenowany:)
<bastetmilo> Nie muszę. Bo teraz już jestem pewna, że zwyczajnie wyssałeś to z palca.
<julek> -.-
<bastetmilo> Zezwalam na dalszy ciąg arcyciekawej dyskusji o upadku imperiów.
<bastetmilo> Na czym skonczyliśmy? Ach. Miłość, braterstwo, solidarność.
<CookieM> julek, a propos naszych ciągłych przegranych, myślę, że te słowa W. Churchilla oddają całą prawdę: 'Pozostaje to tajemnicą i tragedią historii że naród [Polacy] gotów do wielkiego heroicznego wysiłku, uzdolniony, waleczny, ujmujący powtarza zastarzałe błędy w każdym prawie przejawie swoich rządów. Wspaniały w buncie i nieszczęściu, haniebny i bezwstydny w triumfie. Najdzielniejszy pośród dzielnych, prowadzony p
<CookieM> rzez najpodlejszych wśród podłych.'
<gjm> BlessJah: Teraz mówią że ten pocisk ma ok. 2t
<BlessJah> to zalezy od telewizji, na poczatku uslyszalem o 1,5t
<gjm> Ale fakycznie, to moździerzowy.
<BlessJah> niemcy w czasie IIWŚ ostrzeliwali warszawe z 60cm moździeża strzelającego betonowymi przeciwbunkrowymi pociskami o masie 2,15t
<BlessJah> oraz (później) burzącymi, o masie 1,25t z ~400kg ladunkiem burzacym
<bastetmilo> aż wejdę na tvn24
<BlessJah> tvn klamie
<qermit> ale xfce jest zwalone
<BlessJah> qermit: co nie dziala?
<Dreadlish> siema psuje
<gjm> Siema ch^Cpsuju.
<Dreadlish> oj gjm, te twoje przaśne żarciki
<mati1qazxsw2> Witam pana panie RozpierniczaszKa!
<RozpierniczaszKa> czesc
<RozpierniczaszKa> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mati1qazxsw2> List: !connect [nick] !game [tictactoe] !time !destroy #kick !calc(argument to dzialanie)
<RozpierniczaszKa> !calc 2*7
<mati1qazxsw2> Licz na siebie mój Miszczu..
<mati1qazxsw2> 2*7 = 14.0
<ftpd> gjm: .
<gjm> Co do...?
<gjm> RozpierniczaszKa: Nie masz gdzie się bawić?
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish> RozpierniczaszKa: postaw sobie ircd-hybrid i na nim się baw
<RozpierniczaszKa> ;(
<Dreadlish> albo inny ircd.
<RozpierniczaszKa> co to?
<Dreadlish> IRC Daemon jak sama nazwa wskazuje
<RozpierniczaszKa> aha
<ftpd> Albo załóż #kretynskiezabawy.
<RozpierniczaszKa> Wiesz ile bym miał wejść?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> ani jednego
<RozpierniczaszKa> Ale automat działa
<RozpierniczaszKa> Przeklnij ktoś ;p
<Dreadlish> sam sobie przeklnij
<Dreadlish> wejdzie qermit i ci +q da
<RozpierniczaszKa> nie
<ftpd> No cóż. Wiesz, nawet jakbym miał torbę pełną fucków, nie dałbym ani jednego w sprawie Twojej ilości wejść.
<RozpierniczaszKa> Anieglsich jeszcze nie rozpoznaje
<RozpierniczaszKa> :E
<RozpierniczaszKa> Ale ze mnie idiota, zapomnialem o tym
<mati1qazxsw2> Matka Cie kultury nie nauczyla?Spadaj z tymi przeklenstwami ale to juz!
<RozpierniczaszKa> Dziala :D
<Dreadlish> brawo dla bota, który spami
<ftpd> Stary, ale czego w zdaniu 'nie chcemy Twojego debilnego bota na tym kanale' nie rozumiesz?
<mati1qazxsw2> Matka Cie kultury nie nauczyla?Spadaj z tymi przeklenstwami ale to juz!
<Dreadlish> i nie zna interpunkcji
<RozpierniczaszKa> ;(
<Dreadlish> na tym kanale jest wystarczająco botów.
<Dreadlish> Chanserv, ale to serwis to się nie liczy
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak
<Dreadlish> Mason
<RozpierniczaszKa> Przeklinak?
<RozpierniczaszKa> A moge przetestować?:E
<Dreadlish> nie.
<ftpd> Możesz.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Pozwólmy mu, no weź.
<RozpierniczaszKa> ale nie dostane kicka?:E
<Dreadlish> dobra, spoko
<RozpierniczaszKa> on chyba kickuje
<RozpierniczaszKa> ch*j
<RozpierniczaszKa> ni działa
<Dreadlish> jak qermit sie wkurzy to Ci da +q i tyle
<ftpd> gjm: A może już wystarczy? ;-)
<RozpierniczaszKa> już nie spamie
<RozpierniczaszKa> jestem cicho
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> brzmi troche jak Ursus
<gjm> ftpd: Wyszedłem na chwilę.
<ftpd> Nie można w tych czasach już na nikogo liczyć :(
<bastetmilo> co sie działo?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: look ↑
<ftpd> /help last, Dziubdziasku.
<bastetmilo> proponuje wprowadzić zasadę, że jak wchodzę na kanał i pytam "co się działo" to zgłasza się ochotnik i referuje mi w 2-3 zdaniach to co powinnam wiedzieć, żeby być na czasie, ale żeby nie musiała czytać logów :D
<gjm> Chciałabyś.
<bastetmilo> No bardzo bym chciała.
<bastetmilo> Kto się zgłasza na ochotnika?
<bastetmilo> Teraz musze wyjść kupić coś do jedzenia, bo mi tylko herbata została - więc będzie okazja przetrenować :)
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<BlessJah> to ja szukam ochotnika do sprzatania mieszkania
<BlessJah> Kto się zgłasza?
<BlessJah> ktokolwiek?
<gjm> Nie.
<BlessJah> :(
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: posprzatam u Ciebie, jak Ty posprzątasz u mnie.
<bastetmilo> Ew. zmusisz mojego współlokatora żeby posprzątał.
<BlessJah> to tak nie dziala
<bastetmilo> jak nie? Coś za coś, nie?
<m477> Nie!
<mip_> openbox jest super
<gjm> No, w końcu ktoś kto gada mądrze.
<mip_> xfce jest kompletnym desktopem jak gnome
<mip_> a z ob mozna zrobic co sie chce
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> fluxbox > openbox.
<mip_> fluxbox jest zabugowany i przestal byc rozwijany
<julek> ja uzywam fluksa
<julek> bo nie umiem skonfigurowac openboksa:(
<dweller> a co tam konfigurować?
<dweller> odpalasz i jest
<dweller> masz obmenu i obconf
<BlessJah> openbox ma configi w xml
<dweller> i?
<BlessJah> dweller: a fluxbox jest ciezki i przeladowany, ma np tray'a
<dweller> you dont say?
<julek> mnie nie obchodzi czy to jakis xml czy inny xls
<julek> pliki kofiguracyjne fluksa sa dla mnie bardziej przejrzyste i sie przywyczailem
<julek> a z tym "ciezki" to mnie nie rozsmieszaj;)
<BlessJah> julek: jakis kawalek swietej wojny, wlasnie takie argumenty zapamietalem
<julek> jest ciezki, bo zajmuje 143kB pamieci wiecej
<BlessJah> Howitzer> fluxbox is bloated!! It includes a panel! :D
<BlessJah> rson> Howitzer: openbox is bloated, it includes xml
<julek> tacy to niech sobie uzywaja twm
<CookieM> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu : Like Xubuntu, Lubuntu is intended to be a low-system-requirement, low-RAM environment for netbooks, mobile devices and older PCs - but tests show it can use half as much RAM as Xubuntu, making it an attractive choice for installing on older hardware being refurbished for charitable distribution.'
<mip_> wlasnie ten konfig w xml jest bardzo fajny
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: !
<mip_> julek przechodzac z jednego menagera na inny zawsze trzeba czasu zeby sie przyzwyczaic i nauczyc konfiguracji ale na openboxa warto przejsc, ma przed soba przyszlosc
<ftpd> Fluksa nie rozwujają? U.
<ftpd> A jakie konfigi ma ob?
<mip_> chociaz defaultowe theme w ob sa nienajciekawsze
<ftpd> Ej, openbox nie ma panelu z trayem? To lipa, ja lubię traya.
<ftpd> Chcę widzieć numer desktopu, godzinę i traya.
<mip_> w sumie dwa menu.xml i rc.xml
<mip_> trzeci to .themecfg w katalogu ze stylem
<mip_> ma tray pod srodkowym przyciskiem myszki
<BlessJah> ftpd: tint2
<julek> mip_: on nie powinien miec przyszlosci;)
<julek> takie wm nie powinny sie zbytnio zmieniac;)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ale to nadal zewnętrzny program.
<BlessJah> w tym całe piękno
<mip_> julek: ogolnie sie nie zmienia ale jest dopracowywane i nadaza za standardami
<mip_> to jest wlasnie fajne, ze jest niezalezny od np. panelu i fm
<julek> fluxbox tez nie jest
<julek> to nie icewm;)
<julek> ja fluksowego panelu i tak nie zuywam
<mip_> ale fluxbox sie sypie
<julek> mi sie nigdy nie wysypal
<ftpd> Używałem fluxboxa od 2002 do 2008. Nigdy mi się nie wysypał.
<julek> sypalo sie kde 4.0
<ftpd> Nigdy nie miałem kde4.
<ftpd> Miałem dwa razy 3.x, wywalałem po godzinie.
<BlessJah> julek: trójka też się sypała
<julek> czasem
<ftpd> Bardzo nie przemawia do mnie soft w QT.
<ftpd> A teraz idę robić obiad.
<julek> openbox nie ma zadnych killer-ficzerow zeby sie z fluksa przesiadac
<mip_> male wm to jest linux way, tak jak wiele malych programow grep find ...
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czemu 'duże DE' to nie jest linux way.
<ftpd> I jaki jest sens porównywania windows managera do grepa i finda.
<julek> nie ma tego masochizmu
<julek> pamietam takiego, co zamiast managera plikow uzywal cd, cp, mv
<ftpd> Ja nadal używam.
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> ja tez
<ftpd> Wiesz, nawet jak teraz mam Maka, jest mi szybciej niż sięgnąć do myszy, kliknąć Findera, tam katalog Movies, tam dwuklik na filmie - zrobić cmd+t (nowy tab w terminalu, który w 99% ma focusa i tak), a potem open -a /Applications/MPlayerX.app ~/Movies/super.film.mkv
<dweller> mod + m, dir/film/mkv
<BlessJah> co do sypania sie fluksa, to wlasnie mi sie compiz wykopyrtnął
<BlessJah> julek: nawigowanie z cd i tab completition jest duzo szybsze, niz szukanie ikonek, ktorych pozycja sie latwo zmienia
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś jak w cpp w gtk przekazać argument do funkcji, która jest wywoływana przez zdarzenie?
<mip_> ale jest meczace, korzystanie z polecen wymaga koncentracji a klikac mozna bezmyslnie
<Psotnick> mip_: uwierz mi, klepać polecenia też można bezemyślnie ;)
<mip_> mozna ale bywa ryzykowne
<Psotnick> O, poradziłem sobie z tym callbackiem
<Psotnick> mip_: nie wklepię rm -rf /* bezmyślnie ;)
<mip_> ale przy find -exec mozna troche szkod narobic
<Psotnick> Nie używam find :(
<mip_> ja coraz czesciej tak
<Psotnick> Ja używam locate
<Psotnick> Może dlatego, że nie umiem używać find ;P
<mip_> find jest troche skomplikowane ale ma wiele mozliwosci
<Psotnick> locate jest proste, wystarcza mi
<mip_> to jest taki maly robocik, szczegolnie jak sie go sprzegnie z innymi poleceniami
<mip_> moze np wyszukac pliki zmodyfikowane dzien wczesniej i dodac je do backupu
 * Psotnick nie robi backupu wszystkiego :(
<Psotnick> Hmm, właściwie w ogóle nie robię
<Psotnick> Po prostu ważne pliki trzymam w necie ;)
<BlessJah> mip_: klepanie po pewnym czasie tak wchodzi w krew ze robisz to automatycznie
<Psotnick> Dokładnie, jeszcze jak klepie się np w zsh, gdzie do wszystkiego jest autouzupełnianie(tak to się nazywa?) i pisze się połowę polecenia i Tab :D
<BlessJah> bash tez ma to uzupelnienie (nie az tak rozbudowane)
<Psotnick> Generalnie wiele powłok ma to podstawowe, polecenie + pliki, nawet ash w N900
<Psotnick> A do basha było chyba coś w stylu bash-completion czy coś takiego, które dodawało sporo
<ftpd> Polecenie + pliki to pikuś.
<ftpd> Dla mnie ważne, że zsh podstawi tylko te pliki, które powinny pasować (bo jaki jest sens podpowiadać 40 plików .txt albo .avi, kiedy wpiałem 'unrar x'?). No i uzupełnianie na zdalnych hostach przy na przykład scp rządzi.
<Voldenet> nie wiem o co chodzi, ale find jest banalny w użyciu
<Voldenet> find| i tutaj grep, sed, awk albo perl
<Voldenet> albo cut
<Voldenet> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<Voldenet> albo sort
<Carnophage> ftpd: nie wiem czy dla wszystkiego, ale chocby dla mplayera bash-completion robi to samo
<Voldenet> pewnie find ma to wbudowane
<ftpd> Voldenet: zacznij od xargs ;-)
<ftpd> Albo -exec do finda.
<Voldenet> tak, xargs też jest fajne
<BlessJah> find . -iname '*.avi'
<Voldenet> ale wolę
<Voldenet> BlessJah: moje ma mniej znaków
<Voldenet> find|grep -i avi$
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Spawnujesz dodatkowy proces, alokujesz dodatkową pamięć, jesteś wolniejszy.
<ftpd> Ale "masz mniej znaków". profit.
<ftpd> find . -iname "*txt"  0.05s user 0.11s system 91% cpu 0.176 total
<ftpd> find .  0.03s user 0.11s system 59% cpu 0.221 total
<ftpd> grep -i txt$  0.11s user 0.00s system 52% cpu 0.216 total
<ftpd> "Ups."
<Voldenet> ftpd: i cóż z tego? :D
<Voldenet> i tak zajmie to około sekundy
<Voldenet> gdybym miał miliardy plików, tobym pewnie użył finda
<ftpd> Ta, ja miewam.
<Voldenet> chociaż pewniej bym napisał program spawnujący kilka procesów do tego
<ftpd> Mamy jedną taką śmieszną rzecz, że obrazki są trzymane w 2048 katalogach, które mają po 2048 podkatalogów, które mają po 2048 katalogów, a w środku są pliki. Albo kolejne 2048 katalogów.
<ftpd> (ograniczenie filesystemu).
 * mati75 padł
<mati75> 22:11:56 up 11927 days, 21:33,  3 users,  load average: 0.74, 0.81, 0.92
<Voldenet> fake and gay
<BlessJah> mati75: pewnie po prima aprilis zostało
<ftpd> I np. takie coś zajmujące niewinne 10 GB danych z rm -rf czyści się dwa dni ;-)
<mati75> BlessJah: baterie od potrzymywania zmieniałem
<BlessJah> na zywca zmieniales baterie na mobo?
<ftpd> Ale wykminiliśmy fajniejszy, prostszy patent. Jest sobie plik 10 GB, podmontowany z -o bind do katalogu i tam lecą obrazki. A jak trzeba czyścić, robi się umount, mkfs na pliku, mount. I jechane od nowa. Cała operacja zajmuje minutę.
<mati75> BlessJah: zahibernowany był
<BlessJah> przekrecil ci sie zegarek
<BlessJah> ale, jesli sie cofnal to powinien narzekac ze jest uruchomiony w przyszlosci a nie przekrecac sie
<ftpd> Fajnie, pokazywać uptime 32 lata na systemie, który ma 21.
<mati75> 2045 rok się ustawił
<BlessJah> chyba ze tak
<ftpd> tuonela ~ # date 082822162123
<ftpd> Sat Aug 28 22:16:00 CET 2123
<ftpd> tuonela ~ # uptime
<ftpd> 16:47  up -12 sec, 3 users, load averages: 0.37 0.61 0.67
<BlessJah> lol
<mati75> nawet tyle conky pokazuje
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vZjl2bw
<szkodnik> dobry wieczor :)
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> Cześć szkodnik
<ftpd> tuonela ~ # date
<ftpd> Wed Jul 22 16:48:24 CEST 1987
<ftpd> Sam mi przestawił.
<ftpd> mati75: No conky pokazuje to, co weźmie z uptime. Sam nie wymyśla.
<BlessJah> 64bit?
<mati75> ftpd: no tak
<bastetmilo> hej szkodnik
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo  :)
<ftpd> szkodnik: Obejrzałaś?
<szkodnik> ftpd, wiesz, ja pracuje
<gjm> On też.
<szkodnik> a w pracy ledwo mam czas pojsc do lazienki :
<ftpd> Ja też.
<jacekowski> ftpd: jakbys tmpfs mial to tylko umount+mount
<szkodnik> ftpd, jestem na poczatku 3 sezonu
<jacekowski> czo ogladasz?
<ftpd> mati75: Jak wymusiłem 2045, to też pokazywał na minusie. Coś kręcisz, albo Darwin robi to inaczej.
<szkodnik> misfits
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ?
<mati75> ftpd: tak mi date pokazywało: Sun Apr 23 07:46:22 CEST 2045
<mati75> dałem ntp update
<mati75> i mam normalnie
<ftpd> tuonela ~ # date 042307462045
<ftpd> Sun Apr 23 07:46:00 CET 2045
<ftpd> tuonela ~ # uptime 7:46  up 4 days, 12:25, 3 users, load averages: 0.68 0.73 0.73
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: chciałam się o coś zapytać z DwD, ale zanim się zjawiłeś już przeczytałam.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: DwD już nie czytałem nawet
<mati75> ftpd: i cofnij
<Diabelko> nie mam czasu na to
<Diabelko> przepierdzielam bezsensownie na IRC i przy komputerze
<ftpd> mati75: Cofnąłem. 4 dni, poprawnie.
<mati75> to u mnie coś ześwirowało
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: jak to nie czytałeś?!
<mati75> a wiem czemu tak jest
<mati75> zahibernowane w 2012
<mati75> odhibernowane w 2045
<ftpd> ;-)
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: no, nie, ja nie wyrabiam się z książkami... robię zbyt dużo bezsensownych rzeczy i je odkładam na dalszy plan
<Diabelko> trochę mi przez to smutno, bo uważam że powinienem przynajmniej 30 książek rocznie czytać
<Diabelko> ale shit happens
<ftpd> A wiecie, że nigdzie nie mogę dostać Pustynnej Włóczni drugiego tomu?
<ftpd> Muszę jutro iść do King Crossa, tam jest Empik i Matras, to może gdzieś się da zamówić.
<bastetmilo> a co to jest?
<gjm> ksionrzka
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: fantasy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Taka bardzo fajna seria Petera V. Bretta.
<Diabelko> ponoć bardzo ciekawa książka
<Diabelko> demony i te sprawy
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: 30 książek? Toż to można w 3 miesiace machnąć :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Generalnie main plot: jest sobie świat fantasy, gdzie w dzień jest normalnie i sielanka, a w nocy wychodzą demony i chcą wszystkich ludzi zabić.
<bastetmilo> o
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: jak się nie robi nic innego zapewne tak
<ftpd> bastetmilo: I ludzie mają swoje domy/zagrody/miasta otoczone barierami z namalowanych/wyrzeźbionych specjalnych runów, które te demony blokują.
<gjm> Książka/3 dni? Challenge accepted.
<Diabelko> gjm: to nie jest problem przy siedzeniu cały dzień w domu
<Diabelko> jak się kiedyś nudziłem bo mi internet wyłączyli to przeczytałem trzy sapkowskie jednego dnia
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W pierwszym dwuksięgu jest o typie, który żyje w świecie 'ojeeeeej, demony, uciekajmy!', ale potem robi sobie tatuaże z tych runów (to nie spoiler, na okładce widać :P) i idzie klepać potwory.
<Diabelko> lekkie czytadło
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: no to 3 dni jest w sam raz, zeby przeczytac i miec czas na życie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A drugi o władcy całgo kraju, w którym wszyscy się tak czy tak klepią z tymi demonami.
<ftpd> A trzeci nie wiem ;-)
<bastetmilo> Poszukam.
<bastetmilo> Zobacze czy ciekawe,
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoniczny_Cykl
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: sęk w tym, że ten czas w którym powinienem czytać, to ja spędzam na IRC/gram/programuję albo się po prostu opierdzielam i coś oglądam.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a czytać książek na komputerze bardzo bardzo nie lubię
<bastetmilo> gjm: przeczytaj najgrubszego Pottera w ciągu 24h. To jest czalendż. ;)
<ftpd> Hehe.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a który jest najgrubszy?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ja też. Dlatego tak męczę GoT.
<Diabelko> bo ja po 5 już nie czytałem
<ftpd> Jak byłem na wycieczce szkolnej w 4. klasie liceum, wyszedł któryś potter.
<gjm> Potter sroter.
<ftpd> I nie poszedłem z klasą łazić po bieszczadach, tylko zostałem w ośrodku i czytałem cały dzień.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: chyba przedostatni.
<Diabelko> mhm
<Diabelko> też go kiedyś przeczytam, fajna historyjka generalnie
<bastetmilo> Nie jestem w domu, nie mogę na półkę spojrzeć :)
<Diabelko> aczkolwiek autorka założyła moim zdaniem że target dorasta razem z jej książkami
<Diabelko> bo w ogóle I część to była taka opowieść dla dzieci, a w ostatniej robi się prawie dojrzale
<ftpd> Przedostatni potter wymiata.
<bastetmilo> IMO stworzyła perfekcyjnego antybohatera
<ftpd> I trzeci był świetny.
<ftpd> A najbardziej mnie 'zakon feniksa' nudził.
<Diabelko> ftpd: trzeci był najlepszy
<Diabelko> filmowo chyba też
<ftpd> To chyba 5.
<bastetmilo> Są świetnie napisane.
<ftpd> Diabelko: Dla mnie 6>3.
<bastetmilo> Ale Harry jest antypatyczny.
<ftpd> Harry jest żubrem.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: dla mnie akurat to, że małe dziecko rozwiązuje wszystkie skomplikowane sprawy samo a dumbledore siedzi taki "wiem, ale nie powiem" jest głupie
<bastetmilo> ale on sam ich nie rozwiazuje
<Diabelko> faktycznie, super porady
<bastetmilo> bo jest za bardzo pyszałkowaty i w dupie mu sie poprzewracało
<Diabelko> "spójrz do myślodsiewni harry, co widzisz"
<ftpd> Diabelko: Nie znasz się, mugolu.
<Diabelko> ftpd: :D
<bastetmilo> No jak można się było nie domyślić że Snape jest dobry przez 7 tomów.
<bastetmilo> OMG.
<Diabelko> ftpd: żeby Cię błękitni czarodzieje dopadli
<bastetmilo> Nawet ja to wiedziałam od pierwszego.
<ftpd> Snape jest super.
<ftpd> A filmowy Snape, to już w ogóle.
<Diabelko> Alan Rickman ftw
<bastetmilo> Loffciam Alana
<bastetmilo> prawie jak Deppa
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ja to bardziej lubię reżyserów niż aktorów
<Diabelko> Tarantino, Burton, Polański
<Diabelko> btw. braci Wachowskich już nie ma
<Diabelko> oni nie są braćmi, jeden sobie cycki zrobił
<bastetmilo> to ci od Matrixa?
<Diabelko> tak
<bastetmilo> etam
<bastetmilo> Burton jest fajny
<bastetmilo> i Tarantino
<ftpd> O, taka fajna bastet, a gustu znów nie wzięła.
<ftpd> MORZE JEŻDŻE RODRIGŁEZ!
<Diabelko> w sensie, że Burton i Tarantino są be?
<ftpd> Yup.
<ftpd> Znaczy, no.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: gupi jesteś!
<Diabelko> umrzyj
<ftpd> Burton to zależy.
<bastetmilo> Nie znasz się.
<ftpd> Sleepy hollow, bardzo tak.
<bastetmilo> i WyjDć
<ftpd> Albo Edward.
<bastetmilo> Edward jest pedalski.
<ftpd> Ale kurde, jakieś słinej tody albo alicje, durne mjuzikale, śmierć i pożoga.
<Diabelko> ftpd: Corpse Bride, Secret Window, Big Fish
<Diabelko> Sweeney Todd
<bastetmilo> Ooo
<bastetmilo> Secret Window bylo osom
<ftpd> corpse bride odpada, nie oglądam nic animowanego.
<Diabelko> ftpd: a żałuj, bo nie wszystko co animowane jest be
<ftpd> O Secret window nie słyszałem, big fish nie pamiętam, czy widziałem.
<Diabelko> ja np. przeprosiłem któregoś razu chińskie porno bajki - anime
<Diabelko> bo niektóre są po prostu fajne
<bastetmilo> Nightmare before Christmas!!!
<szkodnik> chinskie porno bajki :<
<ftpd> Diabelko: Zdaję sobie sprawę. Natomiast mimo tego, że nie jestem tak głupi, na jakiego wyglądam, nie potrafię przyjąć 'głębi' animowanego. Ot, takie GITS. Ja rozumiem przesłanie, filozofię, rozterki bohaterów, cały patent z cyborgami. Ale dla mnie to dalej narysowane, a narysowany to był Reksio.
<ftpd> Może jestem płytki.
<Diabelko> ftpd: ja nie mówiłem nigdy, żeś głupi <:
<ftpd> A anime tak bardzo, tak bardzo nie znosze, jak się tylko da. Oglądałem sailor moon za gówniarza, jak chyba każdy. Dragonball mnie na szczęście ominął.
<ftpd> Po zeszłorocznym Falkonie obejrzałem 2 ep na youtube...
<ftpd> hmm..
<ftpd> "highschool of the dead".
<ftpd> Bo się wszyscy podniecali na konwencie, że nowe, że jest hype, że super.
<Diabelko> ftpd: ale nie wszystkie anime muszą być koniecznie płytkie ;)
<ftpd> Ale... nie. bardzo nie.
<Diabelko> ftpd: Hellsinga widział?
<Diabelko> bo wampiry i demony to już wiemy, że lubi
<ftpd> Do tego, STRASZNIE mnie denerwują mangozjeby na konwentach. Banda rozchichotanych piętnastolatek z kocimi uszkami, ryczących do siebie 'kawaii' i spedaleni chłopcy w białych garniturkach od komunii.
<Diabelko> ftpd: no to prawda, ale na konwenty się nie jeździ :)
<ftpd> Diabelko: Nie, nie widział. To _anime_. Nie przekonasz mnie.
<jacekowski> pietnastolatki sa fajne
<jacekowski> ale szesnastolatki sa lepsze
<jacekowski> bo legalne
<Diabelko> piętnastolatki też są legalne
<jacekowski> no to tez sa fajne
<ftpd> Diabelko: I póki co nic o wampirach nie mówiłem ;-) O ile stockerowskie ujęcie lubię, to nic wampirowego po Coppoli z 1992 mnie nie bawi.
<Diabelko> ftpd: to jest w sumie brand new vision, jeśli chodzi o wampiryzm
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a ja mam Dracule na BR :>
<ftpd> Żadne world of darkness, wampirmaskarada, te klimaty.
<Diabelko> tzn. picie krwi i poziomy wampiryzmu dalej są :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A mój mak nie umie BR :P
<bastetmilo> a z anime trzeba obejrzeć Akire i już.
<ftpd> O nie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a moja konsola umie.
<ftpd> Właśnie te, gdzie postacie są tak strasznie nieproporcjonalne - nigdy nie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: o tak. To jest klasyk i już.
<ftpd> W Akirze było jakieś takie małe coś, afair.
<bastetmilo> były 3 małe cosie.
<ftpd> Diabelko: Organizuję konwenty w tym kraju, jeżdżę na nie. Ale te ogólnofantastyczne. Na konwenty anime samego bardzo nie mam ochoty.
<jacekowski> ftpd: moje ps3 umie bluraja
<ftpd> jacekowski: Cieszę się.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Przepraszam, właśnie Cię okłamałem.
<Diabelko> ftpd: welp, ja to nie lubię konwentów fantastycznych, bo moim zdaniem zbyt dużo ludzi jeżdżących tam to ćwierćmózgi
<ftpd> Diabelko: Mnie wampiryzm nie bawi, to mam gdzieś, jakie to jest 'vision'.
<Diabelko> "jebnę cię mieczem, to nie boli, hłehłe"
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: wyjdź.
<bastetmilo> zanim Cię wyrzucę.
<Diabelko> aczkolwiek widziałem parę fajnych
<ftpd> Diabelko: Ja albo jestem organizatorem, to jadę tam porobić to, co lubię; albo jadę dla znajomych. Na punktach programu byłem ostatnio jakieś kilka lat temu, tak to na piwo jadę albo pogadać sobie przy papierosku na trawce.
<Diabelko> ftpd: a, to widzisz, widzisz to z innej strony
<Diabelko> ja byłem ze znajomymi na dwóch
<Diabelko> na jednym faktycznie było fajnie, średniowieczne podchody, elfy i te sprawy
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ja nie żartowałam.
<Diabelko> trochęsię wtedy zmachałem
<ftpd> I ta cała banda, która jedzie tam po to, żeby 3 doby - w sumie 8 godzin snu grać w RPG albo łazić na prelekcje, to mnie średnio obchodzi.
<Diabelko> a na drugim po prostu był szpan jaki to ma kostium
<ftpd> E, takie, że jest kilka dni live larpa, to w ogóle nie.
<ftpd> Jakieś flambergi albo inne takie. Nie bawi.
<bastetmilo> czy to co piszę jest niewidoczne?
<ftpd> Hmmm.
<ftpd> "Live larp". Akwen wodny, przepraszam.
<dweller> to brzmi jak rozmowa o pyrkonie
<ftpd> Nope, ogólnie o konwentach.
<ftpd> Ale wiadomix, że Pyrkon jest mi najbliższy.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, jak masz kopac to kop, a nie piescisz sie w ten sposob- to sie mija z celem
<ftpd> Btw. zbieram ekipę na akredytacyjnych na Copernicon, nie jesteście może w Toruniu 5. października? ;-)
<szkodnik> ftpd, jelsi to sobota, to ja pewnie jestem w pracy :P
<ftpd> piątek-niedziela.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: nie chciało mi się siębie opować no. Leniwa jestem :(
<Diabelko> dopsz mamo
<CookieM_> mnie bardzo podobał się "Soul Eater" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPAkOeCDxJU): rewelacyjna, dynamiczna animacja, ciekawe postaci i akcja, wpadające w uszy intro i zakończenie odcinków
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: i żeby mi to było ostatni raz. Bo Ty to sobie lubisz chlapnąć na kanale.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: lubię, ale ja to zwykle nie piszę, więc to nie jest problem, mamo
<ftpd> Ja też lubię chlapnąć. IMHO po 23:00-24:00 powinno być rozluźnienie. Od września do czerwca chociaż, jak bachory są już do gimbazy zapędzone.
<Diabelko> wywołałaś mnie z lasu to i o.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie ma rozluźnienia. Dać wam palec, to będziecie chcieli rękę urwać.
<jacekowski> zaraz bedzie rozwolnienie
<ftpd> bastetmilo: "nam"? aha.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jeśli uważasz, że tylko zdjąć bat, i zacznę walić kurwy na prawo i lewo, to... dzięki za opinię.
<ftpd> "Ojej", powiedziałem brzydko. /cycle wystarczy?
<bastetmilo> musiałeś?
<gjm> Dożywotni ban.
<gjm> Dobra, idę spać, nie pozabijajcie się.
<ftpd> Chciałem, to be honest. Bo jakbym napisał "zacznę mówić brzydkie wyrazy", nie byłoby to takie prawdziwe i soczyste.
<ftpd> Tylko fejkowe na maksa.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: foch.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Przepraszam. Nie lubię sztucznie udawać kogoś, kim nie jestem. To słowo tam po prostu pasowało. To był mój normalny styl.
<bastetmilo> Wiem, że to Twój normalny styl.
<bastetmilo> Ale i tak mi sie przykro zrobiło.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: musisz wejść na #gentoo-pl :F
<ftpd> Nie chciałem, żeby zrobiło Ci się przykro. Autentycznie i szczerze, przepraszam.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie muszę, wstarczy że siedzę na #jl
<ftpd> Diabelko: E, ale tu nie chodzi, że ona jest delikates i pąsowieje po takim słowie. Ja ją rozumiem - regulamin jest regulamin, a op jest zobligowany do wręcz przykładowego przestrzegania go.
<ftpd> Tak samo, jak ja na myapple muszę sadzić warny za przekleństwa albo piractwo, chociaż ani to, ani to mnie nie boli. Jak ktoś chce kląć albo piracić, to jego sprawa, mi do tego nic.
<ftpd> Ale co myślę ja prywatnie _musi_ być pod tym, czego wymaga się ode mnie jako opa/moderatora. To jasne.
<Diabelko> ftpd: no to o tym mówię - musi wejść na #gentoo-pl, tam nie ma regulaminu ;)
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: na #jl też nie ma regulaminu, i czasem już się rzygać chce od tego
<ftpd> Diabelko: Ależ oczywiście, że na #gentoo-pl jest regulamin.
<ftpd> Przy joinie masz linka.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: bardzo mi przykro, ale Akira to beznadziejna bajka
<qermit> kto mnie wolal?
<Voldenet> Głupia fabuła, średnio łądna (już teraz)
<Voldenet> średnio ładna*
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: bardzo mi przykro, ale bardzo się z Tobą nie zgadzam w tej kwestii.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: na przykład te filmy nowe są lepsze, chociażby uważam, że Paprika jest lepszym anime
<bastetmilo> Ona nie musi mieć ładnej, komputerowej kreski. Ładne anime to nie ten gatunek.
<qermit> BlessJah: działa to XFCE tylko jakoś z czapy
<qermit> nic nie widać, okna źle się układają
<qermit> Unity jest 1000 razy lepsze
<Voldenet> ja jednak nie lubię tej bajki za lekko naiwną fabułę
<bastetmilo> Akira byłby gorszym filmem, gdyby był "ładny".
<Voldenet> No dobra, to czemu Akira jest takim dobrym filmem?
<Voldenet> Imo jest... przeciętny
<bastetmilo> Ponad 90% anime, które jest - jest przeciętne, lub poniżej poziomu.
<Voldenet> brzydki w porównaniu do takiego Eve no Jikan, chociażby Brave Story ma lepszą fabułę
<Voldenet> a Brave Story jest typową bajką dla dzieci
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie wiem co to jest. Nie oglądam anime.
<ftpd> Wymyśliłem wierszyk!
<Voldenet> Wiem. :P
<ftpd> "Tralala, anime ssa."
<Voldenet> Po prostu Ci udowadniam, że wcale Akira nie jest dobre
<Voldenet> nie wiem kto powiedział, że jest to co najmniej dobre
<qermit> jedyne anime którze znam to dragon ball
<qermit> i to nie całe, bo w polskiej wersji językowej
<ftpd> Dobry ze mnie poeta. Mickiewicz powinien umrzeć.
<ftpd> Oh, wait.
<Voldenet> qermit: a ja we Francuskiej z dubbingiem :D
<qermit> Voldenet: tzn polskim czy fra?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: jest dobre. Nawet nie jako anime, tylko film animowany. Ma mroczny fajny klimat, świetną muzykę, animacja jest IMO świetna. Kreska taka jak powinna być. Dla mnie jest to klasyk.
<qermit> aj, zapomniałem o hentai
<Voldenet> qermit: dubbing + lektor
<CookieM_> moim zdaniem Akira porusza problem władzy i człowieczeństwa: co byś zrobił, będąc bogiem, czy dokonałbyś zemsty; innymi słowy czy sam potrafisz udźwignąć swoje człowieczeństwo; twórcy filmu dają taką odpowiedź: z pomocą Boga i ludzi - tak
<qermit> ale nie wiem czy można nazwać to anime
<Voldenet> qermit: Tak. Ale to ma zwykle oceny jak porno wśród filmów
<bastetmilo> qermit: hentai to podgatunek anime.
<Voldenet> Są takie `filmy` które filmami nie są
<ftpd> "z pomocą Boga i ludzi".
<ftpd> Ale boga nie ma :(
<qermit> bastetmilo: nie znam się, oglądaliśmy czasem na wykładach z nudów
<Voldenet> Większość kojarzy anime z bajkami dla dzieci, niestety
<qermit> Voldenet: a to nie są bajki dla dzieci?
<ftpd> Bo Japończycy to takie duże dzieci.
<Diabelko> ftpd: tak, ale jest pewna swoboda wypowiedzi i ludzie regulują się sami
<Voldenet> qermit: Lupin III: Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna
<Voldenet> to się bardzo nie nadaje dla dzieci
<qermit> dorośli oglądają porno w normalnej wersji
<ftpd> 10h w korpo, a potem takie pomysły, że nikt dorosły/normalny nie może na coś takiego wpaść.
<Voldenet> qermit: ja tu nie mówię o porno
<qermit> ftpd: chciałeś powiedzieć 10h tygodniowo poza korpo
<ftpd> Ej, japońskie teleturnieje? No sorry.
<ftpd> Żywy tetris.
<qermit> ftpd: lepsze bylo walenie 100000000 ludzi w pysk przez jednego gościa
<Voldenet> Berserk to na przykład też anime nie dla dzieci, mało tego - fabuła nadawałaby się spokojnie na film
<Voldenet> i to europejski film
<Voldenet> nie jakieś skośnookie dyrdymały
<bastetmilo> ftpd: żywy tetris jest świetny :)
<qermit> zacznijmy od tego że wszystko co japońskie powinno pójść na przemiał/spalenie
<ftpd> Albo kara w postaci 'rękawicą bokserską w jaja' albo 'wpadasz do wody o temperaturze 2°'.
<qermit> (nie licząc paru modeli samochodów)
<Voldenet> qermit: Nie. Lubię swój sprzęt z Japonii
<Voldenet> czyli Denon, Sony
<qermit> dildo?
<Voldenet> wszystko od nich
<qermit> sony powinno zostać spalone
<Voldenet> jak dorzucisz koreę to Samsunga też
<Voldenet> i w sumie 90% sprzętu
<Voldenet> (dane z nikąd, zawyżone)
<qermit> Voldenet: korea płn
<bastetmilo> Ale to nie jest kwestia siedzenia 10h w korpo - to ichnie zachowanie było od dawien dawna - wystarcza poczytać jak zachowywali się (nadal zachowuja) na spotkaniach z geiko.
<ftpd> Ja nie mam z Japonii, uff. "Designed by Apple in California, assembled in China".
<Voldenet> :D
<qermit> Voldenet: jeżeli jesteś tak zachwycony japonią, to spróbuj dostać ich obywatelstwo
<qermit> jak dostaniesz, to pogadamy
<Voldenet> Nie chcę
<Voldenet> Nie lubię ich zwyczajów, kultury i języka
<ftpd> Dokończmy znane hasło.
<ftpd> Jaranie się Japonią to...?
<qermit> 1qweqweqwe
<CookieM_> na cctv 4 chińskie kreskówki też robią 'anime-style' zauważyłem ostatnio
<ftpd> A manga i anime to ... i ...?
<qermit> falusy
<ftpd> prawie.
<Voldenet> Jaranie się Japonią to nietypowe hobby, a manga i anime to rozrywka i kultura
 * bastetmilo się "jara" Japonią i sie tego nie wstydzi.
<Voldenet> Dobrze uzupełniłem? :P
<ftpd> http://i2.pinger.pl/pgr500/254ed96b0022f56d4d4b086a/Jaranie.jpeg
<qermit> Voldenet: nietypowym hobby jest jaranie się polską myślą techniczną
<Voldenet> qermit: to w Polsce mamy myśl techniczną? :D
<qermit> Voldenet: a myślisz że gdzie był robiony między innymi sprzet dla cernu
<Voldenet> gdzieś w Europie
<qermit> częściowo w PL
<Voldenet> to europejska myśl techniczna
<Voldenet> `częściowo`
<qermit> Częściowo - poszczególne elementy
<Voldenet> niektóre elementy
<Voldenet> ale wiesz, nie jest to 100%
<qermit> stary, przecież cern ma 50 lat
<Voldenet> gdyby w Polsce to produkowali w całości, do złożenia tylko, to by było się czym chwalić
<CookieM_> w marsjańskim łaziku też jest polski ślad: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curiosity_Rover
<qermit> Voldenet: ja mówię o myśli a ty o rzemieślnictwie
<qermit> o co chodzi z tymi demotami/kwejkami z rokiem szkolnym
<Voldenet> qermit: podobno 1 września się zaczyna rok szkolny
<Voldenet> czy tam 3, teraz
<Voldenet> w poniedziałek
<Voldenet> to uczucie, gdy nie musisz chodzić do szkoły
<Voldenet> W sumie nie jest to aż takie dobre.
<Voldenet> :(
<bastetmilo> Ja tam się bardzo cieszę, że już za chwilę będzie wrzesien.
<qermit> za moich czasów tak się tym chyba nie podniecaliśmy
<qermit> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/08/de2013667a0e44fd70ffe73181ba2563.gif
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8gxg8st> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<qermit> 1st
<ftpd> A ja się z września nie cieszę, bo wolę lato.
<bastetmilo> w lecie emitują kijowe seriale.
<qermit> na torrencie
<bastetmilo> qermit: na rapidzie.
<ftpd> Rapid ssie.
<ftpd> torrenty lepsze.
<ftpd> Narażka, narażka, brak snu to porażka. Jo.
<szkodnik> jeszcze jeden ocinek i ide lulu
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-29
<Dreadlish> bry
<kobold_> witam wszystkich
<kobold_> pomoże ktoś z iptables i squidem ?
<kobold_> mam działającego squida
<kobold_> i regułki na firewallu
<kobold_> które przekierowują ruch na maszynę ze squidem
<kobold_> i wszystko działa
<kobold_> za wyjątkiem jednej rzeczy
<kobold_> squid widzi , że tylko ip rutera wychodzi na zewnątrz
<kobold_> nie widzi kto na jakie strony wchodzi indywidualnie tylko hurtem
<kobold_> jak ustawię proxy ręcznie w przeglądarce to pojawiają się inne ip
<kobold_> ale nie o to chodzi żebym biegał i ustawiał ręcznie
<kobold_> jak miałem squida na tej maszynie co była bramą
<kobold_> to miałem to ustawione
<kobold_> teaz zachciało mi się go przenieść na lepszy sprzęt to mam problem z tym
<kobold_> przekierowanie mam takL
<kobold_> :
<kobold_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -s ! ip_squida -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to ip_squida:port_squida
<kobold_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s siec_wewn -d IP_squida -j SNAT --to ip_rutera
<kobold_> iptables -A FORWARD -s siec_wewn -d ip_squida -i eth1 -o eth1 -p tcp --dport port_squida -j Accept
<kobold_> ale nie wiem co przerabiać i gdzie...
<kobold_> pomocy ?
<dweller> zapytaj znajomego admina czy coś
<kobold_> no wlasnie znajomu admin na ma tej samej maszynie
<soee> uzywa ktos smartgit ?
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<ftpd> Morning.
<dweller> ubuntki wprowadziły wam logbota konfidenta
<szkodnik> he?
<dweller> chyba że już był
<bastetmilo> kto to 'ubuntki'?
<Lasoty> \list
<Lasoty> sorry
<Lasoty> Witam wszystkich
<Lasoty> znacie może jakiś nie martwy kanał dotyczący programowania?
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: w jakim języku?
<Lasoty> wiadomo, najlepiej polski
<Lasoty> ale angielski też przełknę
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: pytałam o język programowania
<Lasoty> haha, racja
<Lasoty> c#, java
<ftpd> Lol.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: #friendly-coder :)
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> #friendly-coders
<Lasoty> na freenodzie?
<bastetmilo> tak
<Lasoty> dzięki, jakby coś polskiego było to też by było super
<Lasoty> TheNumb: dzięki
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> julek: aktywowali mi oś czasu
<Psotnick> BlessJah: już chyba większości aktywowali, niestety
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, co jest w tym takiego strasznego, że wszyscy płaczą.
<gjm> Oś czasu ;_;
<bastetmilo> ftpd: śmieszne jest to, że najbardziej płaczą Ci co prawie nie korzystają z fejsa.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hallo. Ja miałam kilka pytań, to moge na query?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Spoko
<Psotnick> gjm: o/
<gjm> Cześć Psotnick :)
<Psotnick> Hmm, można używać zmiennych globalnych w cpp czy nie powinno się, tak jak np goto
<gjm> Nie powinno się.
<Psotnick> Tak myślałem :(
<Psotnick> No to się będę musiał srać ze structami chyba
<Psotnick> Albo nie wiem co...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ja płączę?
<gjm> KOMBO
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a płaczesz?
<Lasoty> Jakby mi nikt nie powiedział to bym nie wiedział o co chodzi z tą osią czasu. Uprzedzam ze nie posiadam konta na wynalazku p.t.: Facebook
<gjm> Dobrze wiedzieć.
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Używa ktoś XFCE w wersji 4.8?:)
<Lasoty> Pytanie skierowanie raczej do programistów aplikacji na Linuksa: Jakiego IDE używacie do tworzenia aplikacji? No i oczywiście jakiego języka programowania. Ja od lat siedzę na C# i .NET (wraz z VS2010) ostatnio też sporo WPF liznąłem i przyznam się szczerze, że metodyki przyjęte przez te języki mi odpowiadają, ale niestety nie da się ich (przynajmniej na stan mojej aktualnej wiedzy) przenieść do programowania pod Linuksa. Ostatnio gdzie
<gjm> Lasoty: Geany + C i Python
<Psotnick> Lasoty: programistą bym się nie nazwał, ale mogę polecić Kdevelop
<Lasoty> gjm: znam geany i jako edytor do szybkiego poprawienia kodu świetnie się nadaje, ale nie nazwałbym go wygodnym IDE do tworzenia projektów. Chyba że się mylę.
<Lasoty> Psotnick: Kdevelop raczej do KDE, co nie?
<Psotnick> Hmm, jest w Qt, ale niekoniecznie do KDE, ja mam openboxa ;)
<gjm> Lasoty: vi
<Lasoty> gjm: LOL, hardcore na maksa :P
<gjm> Zdziwiłbyś się.
<Lasoty> gjm: zapewne tak
<Psotnick> Ja tam wolę vima
<Lasoty> a Eclipse?
<Psotnick> Szczerze mówiąc, Eclipse mi za nic nie podeszło
<Psotnick> Takie, jakieś hmm...
<Psotnick> Nie mam dobrego przymiotnika na określenie tego
<Ashiren> czy to wulgarne okreslenie?
<Lasoty> uruchomiłem sobie je pare razy, w SWT nawet ładnie szybko się aplikacyję jakąś zrobi, ale do VS2010 to mu daleeeko
<Psotnick> Nie, nie mogę wymyślić żadnego ;)
<Psotnick> Lasoty: nie znajdziesz na Linuxa takiego, któremu nie jest daleko do VS ;)
<Lasoty> to wiem
<Psotnick> Zależy też w sumie od preferencji użytkownika
<Lasoty> no tak, ale jakieś standardy jakieś IDE chyba tworzy?
<Psotnick> Ja potrzebuję czegoś z czego da się korzystać w miarę normalnie na C2D 1.83Ghz i 1G ramu
<Psotnick> Z VS na tym sprzęcie sie nie da korzystać
<Psotnick> Lasoty: hmm, niekoniecznie chyba, niekoniecznie masa opcji jest dobra
<Lasoty> Ci powiem, że w pracy wcale mocno lepszych komputerów nie mamy, a VS po kilku optymalizacjach daje radę
<Lasoty> z całym szacunkiem do Geany, ale mi na przykład bardzo zależałoby na wygodnym tworzeniu UI
<Lasoty> bo tracić dzień by porozmieszczać buttony na formie (po wcześniejszym jej zdefiniowaniu) to dla mnie jakaś porażka
<Psotnick> Lasoty: qtdesigner?
<Lasoty> Psotnick: z tego przyznam się szczerze nie korzystałem
<Lasoty> a korzystał ktoś może z monodevelop?
<Lasoty> wiecie, mi zależy przede wszystkim na tym, by móc skupić się na warstwie biznesowej aplikacji, użeranie się z UI to nie dla mnie.
<Lasoty> ogólnie nie jestem zwolennikiem rozwiązan microsoftu, ale muszę przyznać, że dwie rzeczy im się naprawdę udały, to AOE2 i VS właśnie
<Psotnick> Chyba są tylko dwa IDE, które dają możliwość ustawienia sobie GUI za pomocą myszki, przynajmniej dwa znam: qtdesigner/creator i monodevelop
<Lasoty> Psotnick: eclipse z SWT w Javie też ma tą możliwość i on na razie najbardziej mi chyba leży
<Lasoty> oj ucieszę się jak w monodevelop włączą obsługę .NET4 wraz z WPF
<Ashiren> meow
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: troche prywata z mojej strony, za co przepraszam, ale czy jacyś Twoi znajomi studenci nie szukają pokoju do wynajęcia?
<swistak35> o
<BlessJah> nie szukaja
<BlessJah> a co, wyprowadzasz sie i szukasz kogos za siebie?
<gjm> http://m.ak.fbcdn.net/a6.sphotos.ak/hphotos-ak-ash4/284660_329573737139763_892910435_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/czzvsth> (at m.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Psotnick> lulz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak.
<BlessJah> długo nie pomieszkałaś
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: po prostu czynniki decydujące za wyborem tego mieszkania już nie wchodzą w grę, więc mogę znaleźć coś bliżej pracy.
<BlessJah> to wypowiedz umowe, wiekszosc umow zapewnia miesieczny okres wypowiedzenia
<bastetmilo> już wypowiedziałam.
<bastetmilo> wczoraj
<BlessJah> to w czym problem, nie chca oddac kaucji?
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie ma problemu.
<ftpd> gjm: "Ukraina, Mołdowa, Rosja"
<ftpd> Wtf?
<ftpd> Nie potrafią "Mołdawia" napisać?
<gjm> ftpd: Że kto?
<ftpd> gjm: Z tego obrazka, co wkleiłeś
<gjm> Nawet nie zwróciłem uwagi.
<Dreadlish> o/
<gjm> \o
<Lasoty> u mnie fajrant, nara
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<BlessJah> szkodnik: możliwe jest zeby ktoś wypłacił z cudzego konta pieniądze?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a czemu by nie?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: siostra ma w logu transakcji 'wypłata imie nazwisko', zaraz potem storno z wpłatą
<BlessJah> jacekowski: obca osoba
<jacekowski> a czemu by nie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zastanawiam sie jak do tego moglo dojsc, bo 'moj numer dowodu to abc, chce 500 zlotych' to troche za malo na wyplate
<jacekowski> a jednak
<jacekowski> te panie tam maja za malo placone zeby sie takim czyms przejmowac
<jacekowski> i zero odpowiedzialnosci
<BlessJah> oddział likwidują
<FalconX> jest tu ktoś kto napisze mi jak zainstalować tego pingwina BEZ DVD/CD. Będę wdzięczny.
<mati75> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=ubuntu+instalacja+z+pendrive&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cmh7vgg> (at www.google.com)
<FalconX> z pendrive próbowałem ale nic mi nie dało.  mam już wyznaczone partycje i obraz ISO, nie mam napędu CD/DVD i nie mam dostępu do linuxa(miałem przez Wubi).
<FalconX> i nie, nie chce Wubi.
<mati75> jak nic dało
<gjm> Nagrywasz obraz ISO na pendrive i jedziesz.
<mati75> jak masz komputer młodszy jak 2004
<mati75> to powinno działać
<gjm> FalconX:
<gjm> `g unetbootin
<Przekliniak> gjm: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads: <http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/>
<FalconX> mam możliwość boota z USB i użyłem UNetBootin, ale nic mi to nie dało.
<mati75> jak nic nie dało?
<gjm> "ale nic mi to nie dało" nic mi nie mówi.
<FalconX> no wywaliło krótki tekst i nic.
<mati75> jaki tekst?
<gjm> Fajowo, a można wiedzieć jaki?
<FalconX> nie mogę go dokładnie napisać bo on znika po 2 sekundach, z tego co pamiętam pisało coś że nośnik jest niebootowalny czy coś.
<FalconX> w sensie dane nośnika
<mati75> sformatuj pendrive
<mati75> i zrób za pomocą unetbootin
<FalconX> mam czysty pendrive z FAT32
<bastetmilo> re
<mati75> fat16 zrób
<FalconX> moja dystrybucja to nie Ubuntu, ale pochodna (Linux Mint 13) oparta na 12.04.
<FalconX> a czy FAT16 mi zbootuje ?
<mati75> to trzeba było tak od razu
<FalconX> a są tu duże różnice ? Bo mi się nie wydaje.
<mati75> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<mati75> akurat w płycie jest
<gjm> FalconX: Przed znakiem zapytania nie stawiamy spacji.
<FalconX> przepraszam, to nie dla spamu.
<FalconX> tylko moje przyzwyczajenie.
<gjm> mati75: "If the resulting live USB doesn't boot correctly, check your distribution's documentation, and verify that it indeed can be booted from a standard (FAT32-formatted) USB drive."
<mati75> gjm: mint 13 ma obraz win coś tam
<mati75> z dd chodzi
<FalconX> Dziękuję za pomoc. Jakby coś nie działało odezwę się za góra 1h.
<mlodycompany> witam obecnych
<BlessJah> coś się zwiesiło :(
<mlodycompany> wiecie moze dlaczego takie cos "echo haslo | su -c whoami user" zwraca taki blad "su: must be run from a terminal  "??
<BlessJah> tak, źle to robisz
<mlodycompany> dlaczego?
<BlessJah> su nie służy do uruchamiania w skryptach
<BlessJah> użyj sudo
<mlodycompany> wiem o tym
<mlodycompany> sek w tym, ze chce wykonac polecenie z poziomu innego uzytkownika
<mlodycompany> niekoniecznie z prawami roota
<BlessJah>       sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user
<dweller> w sudo ustaw
<dweller> sudoers*
<mlodycompany> sudo nie nadaje sie do tego co chce zrobic
<mlodycompany> a chce wykonac jakies polecenie z prawami jakiegos innego uzytkownika
<DaZ> wat
<mlodycompany> DaZ: ?
<DaZ> wat
<mlodycompany> co to jest?
<Ashiren> sudo -u user komenda
<Ashiren> a wat znaczy what!?
<mlodycompany> a spoko :)
<mlodycompany> sudo -u user komenda wykonuje komende nie z prawami user tylko z prawami tego co to wywoluje
<Ashiren> D:
<mlodycompany> czyli np. user A wpisuje sudo -u B whoami
<mlodycompany> i wykonuje sie z prawami A
<mlodycompany> a nie z B
<Ashiren> a skad wiesz
<mlodycompany> sprawdzilem
<mlodycompany> hmm
<Ashiren> bo np. htop mi podaje sudo od usera ktory wywolal a pod nim wlasciwy proces juz dla drugiego usera
<BlessJah> # sudo -u blessjah whoami
<BlessJah> blessjah
<mlodycompany> no tez zauwazylem ze dziala
<mlodycompany> tylko w sudoers.conf user musi miec wszystkie komendy przypisane
<BlessJah> możesz dać ALL
<mlodycompany> wiem wiem
<mlodycompany> jeszcze mam jedno pytanie
<mlodycompany> jak sprawdzic czy haslo do danego konta jest poprawne?
<mlodycompany> probalem robic to tj echo haslo | su user
<mlodycompany> ale sypie bledem
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nigdy sie nie zastanawialem
<BlessJah> próbujesz bruteforcować jakieś hasełka?
<Ashiren> :O
<mlodycompany> nie nie
<mlodycompany> probuje tylko sprawdzic tylko czy haslo jest poprawne
<BlessJah> recznie? passwd ci powie
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak ze skryptu
<mlodycompany> passwd mi zmieni haslo
<BlessJah> Control+C kiedy zapyta o nowe
<mlodycompany> ja to chce w skrypt w pakowac ;p
<mlodycompany> ciezko bedzie wcisnac ctrl + p ze skryptu
<BlessJah> ale po co, bo żaden scenariusz do głowy mi nie przychodzi
<mlodycompany> chce zrobic panel do zarzadzania serwerem
<mlodycompany> via www
<mlodycompany> i logowanie oprzec na istniejacych uzytkownikach
<bastetmilo> mlodycompany: takie coś jak ISPConfig czy cPanel?
<mlodycompany> ma ktos jakis pomysl jak to sprawdzic
<mlodycompany> ?
<BlessJah> ja bym poszukal innego rozwiazania, jakiegos ldap czy czegos
<Carnophage> mlodycompany: jak chcesz sie bawic tak lopatologicznie to hashe hasel masz w /etc/shadow, choc ma to sredni sens i pewnie bedzie srednio bezpieczne
<mlodycompany> Carnophage: wiem o tym, widzialem kiedys skypt ktory generowal hash hasla i porownywal z tym w shadow
<mlodycompany> ale wolalbym to w jakis inny sposob wykonac
<mlodycompany> myslalem ze jakas komenda da rade to zrobic
<jacekowski> jak chcesz sprawdzac haslo to musisz z pamem sie bawic
<jacekowski> a to wymaga roota
<jacekowski> ogolnie auth w linuxie jest niezbyt idealnie zrobiony
<jacekowski> a co do logowania na podstawie istniejacych uzytkownikow/pam to sa moduly do apache
<mlodycompany> szkoda ze su mi nie dziala
<mlodycompany> jacekowski: jakies konkrety moze?
<jacekowski> google
<BlessJah> bo nie tak ma dzialac
<jacekowski> mlodycompany: co ci z su nie dziala
<jacekowski> zawsze mozna hakowac z expectem jak chcesz
<mlodycompany> echo haslo | su -c whoami user
<mlodycompany> powinno zwrocic nazwe usera
<mlodycompany> a sypie bledem
<mlodycompany> su: must be run from a terminal
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> expecta uzyj
<mlodycompany> ale na roocie cos takiego dziala
<jacekowski> UZYJ EXPECTA
<mlodycompany> ale expecta trzeba doinstalowac
<mlodycompany> tak samo moglbym zainstalowac ftp, pop3, jakas inna usluge ktora wymaga uwierzytelnienia i probowac sie z nia laczyc
<mlodycompany> chcialbym takich rzeczy uniknac
<qermit> expect?
<qermit> już drugi raz dziś o nim słyszę
<qermit> xfce nie da sie uzywac
<qermit> zmieniam to
<Voldenet> qermit: dlaczego nie?
<qermit> Voldenet: bo sie nie nadaje
<qermit> panel jakis z czapy
<qermit> nie da sie automatycznie rozmieścić okien w macierz
<Voldenet> jak dla mnie to nie są wady
<qermit> dla mnie to są wady
<Voldenet> chociaż nie mi gadać, ja używam windowsów
<Voldenet> mówiąc szczerze, to tmux mi wystarczy do dzielenia okien
<qermit> na windowsach standardowo da sie podzielić jeden ekran na 2 aplikacje
<Voldenet> tzn. pulpitu
<qermit> no i ma docka
<Voldenet> No, ma windows coś takiego. Chociaż mówiąc szczerze nie używam.
<Voldenet> a dock to nie jest ani wada ani zaleta
<qermit> no i aktywartor przechowuje wszystkie uruchomione okna
<Voldenet> To są małe rzeczy, ale w sumie jak mam 5 okien firefoxa otwartych, to to najbardziej czuję
<qermit> nie wiem dlaczego debian domyślnie chce przejść na xfce
<Voldenet> qermit: to debian ma coś domyślnie?
<Voldenet> ja tylko tekstowy tryb instaluję zawsze, to nie wiedziałem
<qermit> jak wybierzesz task-desktop przy instalacji
<Voldenet> i pewnie gnome, tak?
<qermit> no wheezy ma mieć xfce zamias gnome
<bastetmilo> aww. Wlasnie umówiłam 3 osoby na obejrzenie pokoju o jednej godzinie :)
<BlessJah> zorganizuj casting po prostu
<bastetmilo> Zastanawiam się czy do 22.00 ktoś jeszcze zadzwoni.
<qermit> bastetmilo: faceci czy męszczyźni?
<BlessJah> jak kobiety, to podejmujemy sie oceny kandydatek
<bastetmilo> dwie panny, i chlopaczek
<BlessJah> no, to my mozemy byc jury
<qermit> odezwał się BlessJah, najbardziej jurny
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> zreszta ja nie decyduje kto podpisze umowę
<bastetmilo> mnie jest totalnie obojętne kto bedzie za mnie mieszkał.
<Voldenet> Jak raz źle trafisz, to zmienisz zdanie. :-)
<BlessJah> qermit: mozemy sie podzielic
<BlessJah> przeciez sa dwie
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: za mnie, nie ze mną. Ja się wyprowadzam.
<qermit> najlepiej lasia, która będzie się myła 6 razy dziennie, prała wszystkim z wydziału ubrania i przesiadywała ze swoim chłoptasiem
<BlessJah> qermit: gdzie ty studiowales?
<qermit> na PW
<BlessJah> i kiedy, ze jedna pralka na wydziale
<qermit> BlessJah: próbowałeś kiedyś coś wyprać w akademiku?
<qermit> łatwiej jest podrzucić znajomej, która za to nie musi płacić
<qermit> :S
<bastetmilo> qermit: trzeba najpierw mieszkać w akademiku... :>
 * bastetmilo mieszkała
<qermit> bastetmilo: i jak się pierze ubranka?
<BlessJah> qermit: nie probowalem, ale znajomi narzekali poczatkowo ze klucz czasem ginal w ktoryms z pokoi albo przegapili kolejke
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak wsrod chlopakow, ale sporo agentek wozi brudy do domu O.o
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie wiem :) mamusia mi prała ubranka :P
<BlessJah> kolejna
<TheNumb> o/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: dwuletnie dzieci nie robią prania same, nie wiesz?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dwuletnie dzieci nie ida na studia
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: urodzilas sie w akademiku dla studentow z dziecmi?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: urodziłam się jak wiekszość dzieci w szpitalu na porodówce
<BlessJah> wiesz o co chodzi
<bastetmilo> OMG. Mieszkałam chyba pół roku czy nawet cały rok z mamą w rodzinnym akademiku.
<BlessJah> wiec jednak moj skrot myslowy byl mozliwy do rozszyfrowania
<bastetmilo> Ale nie od początku - miałam jakieś dwa lata zanim mama mnie wzieła do Wrocławia.
<bastetmilo> więc Twój skrót myślowy nie trafił.
<BlessJah> no to odpowiedz: dwa lata po moim narodzeniu przeprowadzilysmy sie z mama do akademika dla studentow z dziecmi
<julek> BlessJah: faceci nie piora ubran!:P
<julek> ja bym sobie chetnie pomieszkal w akademiku
<BlessJah> julek: najpierw moczysz, potem wietrzysz
<BlessJah> i po praniu
<julek> hehe
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie co robia dziewczyny na informatyce, skoro najwidoczniej pralki nie umieja programowac
<BlessJah> s/pralki/pralki nawet/
<BlessJah> julek: jestes studentem, masz prawo do miejsca w akademiku
<julek> hmm
<bastetmilo> jaki niemily dla koleżanek z kierunku
<julek> BlessJah: bo to mezczyzni wymyslili pralki
<julek> BlessJah: i obsluge
<julek> w sumie komputery tez
<qermit> znajomy musiał zaprogramować pralkę, jak się coś z firmware stało
<Psotnick> W sumie większość rzeczy
<qermit> Wizard: żykesz?
<qermit> żyjesz?
<Wizard> Tak.
<BlessJah> no ale wymyslil to wszystko dla kobiet
<BlessJah> zeby i one mogly
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Miałaś się nie odzywać.
<Wizard> :P
<julek> :)
<qermit> wybaczyła, ale nie zapomniała
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak zamierzasz się dalej zachowywać jak burak, to mogę nic do Ciebie nie mówić.
<Wizard> Burak?
<bastetmilo> Burak, wieśniak.
<Wizard> A zachowywałem się jak burak?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie zaczynaj, nie masz szans na wygrana
<bastetmilo> Dla mnie to co odwaliłeś przed zlotem było zwyczajnie burackie.
<julek> bastetmilo: hormony ci znowu skacza?:)
<Wizard> BlessJah: OK.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: OK.
<bastetmilo> i mamy następnego.
<julek> FIGHT!
<BlessJah> julek: wiesz ze to nie ma sensu
<julek> BlessJah: wiem
<jacekowski> co sie stao?
<bastetmilo> julek: popatrz na to co napisałeś i zastanów się głeboko. Niżej już chyba nie upadniesz.
<julek> :D
<julek> jacekowski: to co zwykle pewnie;)
<BlessJah> to nie bylo takie zle
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kobieta na kanale
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś może jak użyć w c++ funkcji klasy, w innej funkcji, do której obiekt funkcji został przesłany jako wskaźnik? Albo chociaż co guglać?
<Wizard> Jesteście niesprawiedliwi.
<beboj> orientuje sie ktos jak uruchomic vmware player z poziomu konsoli ?
<Wizard> Psotnick: ptr->funkcja()
<Wizard> beboj: Obadaj /usr/share/applications/vmplayer.desktop ;)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Wybacz.
<TheNumb> o./
<TheNumb> o/
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb.
<TheNumb> Cześć, Czarodzieju.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ok, już jest OK.
<beboj> hah
<bastetmilo> hej TheNumb
<beboj> dzieki piekne
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: cześć!
<beboj> :d
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<BlessJah> ale z notesika i tak pewnie cie nie wykresli
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mógłbyś przestać się wypowiadać z moim imieniu?
<Psotnick> Wizard: właśnie coś takiego wywala segfaulta, a jak przerobiłem kod tak, że obiekt tej klasy był globalny to działało :/
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wykreslisz go z notesika?
<Wizard> Psotnick: pewnie nulla podajesz.
<Wizard> To nie może wywalić segfaulta, jeśli obiekt faktycznie jest obiektem.
<BlessJah> albo nie pointer
<Wizard> Hmm.. Jakby podał obiekt, a nie wskaźnik, to by się nie skompilowało.
<Wizard> Pytonisto jeden ;P
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a skąd w ogóle wiesz czy go zapisałam, co?
<BlessJah> Wizard: oj rozne cuda sie widywalo
<gjm> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> Cześć, gjm.
<BlessJah> Psotnick: pokaz jakis kawalek kodu
<Wizard> To nie wiem, czym ty żeś kompilował, BlessJah.
<Wizard> Psotnick: Racja, poka kod.
<Psotnick> Wizard: wywołuje to z innej funkcji do której już mam to przekazane jako wskaźnik, więc jak wpisuję to do kolejnej funkcji to powinno być ptr czy &ptr?
<Wizard> *ptr
<Wizard> A jeśli nie rozumiesz różnicy pomiędzy wskaźnikiem a referencją.. Zrób C i jeźdź ciężarówką ;P
<gjm> :D
<gjm> Ale bez naczepy.
<BlessJah> naczepy to ma ciągnik siodłowy
<Wizard> Ta, bo jeszcze kogoś zabijesz.
<Wizard> BlessJah: który jest de-facto ciężarówką.
<Psotnick> Mam coś takiego http://pastebin.com/aQf8yUaC
<gjm> BlessJah: Kategoria C to właśnie ciągnik siodłowy.
<Psotnick> I *ptr nawet się nie kompiluje
<jacekowski> a ja sie zastanawiam nad A
<Wizard> gjm: Nie, C.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Od razu sobie rób też W.
<gjm> No C.
<jacekowski> co to W
<Wizard> C to pojazdy powyżej 3,5t.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Wózek inwalidzki.
<gjm> A C+E?
<jacekowski> a po co
<Wizard> gjm: Z przyczepą.
<jacekowski> myslisz ze da sie przezyc jak sie w drzewo przywali przy 200
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Myślę, że da się przeżyć, jak ci niewidomy debil wyjedzie z podporządkowanej.
<gjm> Rowerem.
<Wizard> Albo jak nie spojrzy w lusterko jak należy i ci zajedzie drogę zmieniając pas.
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> w aucie dzieje mi sie dokladnie to samo
<jacekowski> i jakos nie mam potrzaskanego
<qermit> Psotnick: a może log z G++?
<jacekowski> a w miescie jest 30mph
<jacekowski> przy 30mph nawet jak wyjedzie z podporzadkowanej to po zahamowaniu lekkim predkosc juz jest spacerowa
<Wizard> Jeśli jeździsz zgodnie z przepisami, to ok.
<Psotnick> qermit: ta wersja, którą wrzuciłem na pastebin się kompiluje
<Wizard> Tu, w Łodzi, mało kto jeździ.
<jacekowski> no coz, sam sobie szkodzi
<Wizard> Ja jeżdżę, to ciągle na mnie trąbią.
<Psotnick> Hmm, okej, jakoś źle to przekazuję do tego callbacka drugiego, bo jak dam to do pierwszej funkcji to też działa
<jacekowski> ja jezdze po miastach zgodnie z przepisami
<Wizard> Dziś znów klasyk, nie wjechałem na skrzyżowanie, bo nie było miejsca po drugiej stronie, od razu trrrrruuuuuuuuuuu
<jacekowski> na autostradzie ile fabryka dala
<BlessJah> Psotnick: a jak przekazujesz sch i czym on jest?
<qermit> w warszawie mało kto trąbi
<Psotnick> A jak dam *sch w wywołaniu to jest coś takiego:
<Psotnick> main.cpp:97: error: cannot convert 'rozklad' to 'void*' for argument '4' to 'gulong g_signal_connect_data(void*, const gchar*, void (*)(), void*, void (*)(void*, GClosure*), GConnectFlags)'
<qermit> może dlatego że wszyscy i tak jedzą
<jacekowski> a dala tyle ze jestem w stanie przekroczyc dopuszczalna legalna predkosc ponad dwukrotnie
<Psotnick> sch jest wskaźnikiem do obiektu klasy rozklad
<qermit> Psotnick: a to nie powinno być (void *) &sch ?
<Psotnick> Przekazuję tak: g_signal_connect (combobox, "changed", G_CALLBACK (change_profile), sch);
<qermit> chociaż sch to wskaźnik chyba
<qermit> Psotnick: dlaczego chcesz przekazać cel wskaźnika?
<Wizard> Psotnick, miał być c++, a ty tu gliba wstawiasz :/
<Psotnick> sch to wskaźnik, a to co napisałeś wyżej też nie działa
<jacekowski> Wizard: w anglii akurat to troche inaczej wyglada
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie byłem.
<Wizard> W Polsce jest klasyczna, europejska ch*jnia.
<jacekowski> Wizard: ostatnio sobie uswiadomilem ze jakby policja lapala kazdego kto przekracza predkosc na autostradzie to ja bym juz dawno nie mial prawa jazdy
<Wizard> jacekowski: Dobra tam, walić autostrady.
<Psotnick> qermit: nie rozumiem pytania niestety, jakbyś mógł je zadać w prostszy sposób dla takiego debila jak ja to byłbym wdzięczny
<Wizard> Tam jest dużo miejsca, łagodne łuki i tak dalej.
<jacekowski> Wizard: bo jak zadzwonilem na policje, to 2 minuty pozniej jechaly dwa radiowozy
<Wizard> Ale w mieście, pomiędzy parkiem a szkołą jechać 90?
<jacekowski> Wizard: wiec jest ich duzo
<jacekowski> Wizard: tego tutaj nikt nie robi
<Wizard> No i to jest to.
<Psotnick> Wizard: noo, konkretnie hildon.h
<jacekowski> Wizard: w nocy moze troche szybciej
<Wizard> Dobra tam, w nocy.
<Wizard> 16 to nie noc.
<jacekowski> ale 40 gora
<qermit> Psotnick: ale z tego co widze to ty muszisz właśnie wskaźnik przekazać
<Wizard> Ale ludzie są chyba pozbawieni wyobraźni.
<Wizard> Poza tym w Łodzi nie ma korków, więc ja nie wiem dokąd tak gnają wszyscy,
<Psotnick> qermit: no tak, muszę przekazać wskaźnik, z tym, że coś takiego jak wkleiłem powoduje segfaulta
<qermit> Psotnick: mam nadzieję że rozumiesz różnicę między *ptr, ptr a &ptr?
<Wizard> szczególnie, że tu zawsze jest czerwona fala.
<Wizard> Banda buraków.
<Psotnick> qermit: wydaje mi się, że tak
<qermit> Psotnick: a jesteś pewien że obiekt ci nie znika?
<qermit> tzn nie odwołujesz się do zmiennej deklarowanej wewnątrz jakiejś funkcji?
<BlessJah> która linia dokładnie sie sypie?
<Psotnick> Odwołuję się do zmiennej zdeklarowanej w main, później wskaźnik leci do select_profile, później jest linijka:
<Psotnick> g_signal_connect (combobox, "changed", G_CALLBACK (change_profile), (void *) sch);
<Psotnick> która najprawdopodobniej jest błędna, ale de facto sypie się na: sch->chng_file(sstr.str());
<BlessJah> eee, czemu (void*)sch?
<BlessJah> czemu to rzutujesz?
<jacekowski> Wizard: zreszta 30mph to jest szybko
<Psotnick> yy, to tak tymczasowo było, qermit tak radził
<Psotnick> Było samo sch wcześniej
<qermit> Psotnick: używałeś GDB?
<BlessJah> Psotnick: sch jest wskaznikiem czy obiektem?
<qermit> proponuję przekompilować z -g a potem odpalić w gdb
<jacekowski> Wizard: przy 30mph rozbilem auto - auto zaparkowane na drodze wiec wyprzedzam/omijam - zerkam w lusterko i w momencie gdy zalapalem ze z naprzeciwka ktos jedzie (bo wyjechal zza zakretu/drzewa)
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie bylo juz jak co zrobic
<BlessJah> qermit: ten sam efekt bedzie co przy dupie co druga linijke
<Wizard> jacekowski: Wiem.
<Wizard> Ale ludzie nie wiedzą.
<Psotnick> BlessJah: w funkcji main jest obiektem, który jest przekazywany do select_profile przez &sch
<jacekowski> Wizard: bo koles z naprzeciwka tez mial 30mph
<Wizard> Dobra, spadam.
<jacekowski> i na mokrej drodze jedyna decyzja jaka moglem zrobic to w co walnac
<qermit> Psotnick: BTW, gdb ułatwia życie
<BlessJah> mamy tresc funkcji change_profile
<Wizard> Do kiedyś tam ;)
<jacekowski> zaparkowane auto czy auto z naprzeciwka
<Wizard> Cześć!
<Psotnick> qermit: gdyby to było jeszcze tak proste do uruchomienia jak opisałeś
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co wybrales?
<qermit> Psotnick: co nie jest proste?
<qermit> uruchomienie programu w gdb?
<Psotnick> użycie gdb w scratchboxie
<BlessJah> Psotnick: gdb a.out i potem run
<Psotnick> BlessJah: wiem jak użyć, tylko problem w tym, że to gdb się sypie
<qermit> Psotnick: kroskompilujesz coś?
<qermit> na maemo?
<Psotnick> qermit: staram się
<Psotnick> Tak
<qermit> Psotnick: sprawdź czy nie możesz użyć remote gdb
<Psotnick> free(): invalid pointer 0x9a60037!
<Psotnick> Tak mówi gdb
<qermit> gdzie masz to free?
<Psotnick> Jawnie? Nigdzie
<BlessJah> któraś z funkcji gtk musi wywolywac widocznie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na wprost liczac na to ze koles zacznie hamowac i jakims cudem moze sie uda ominac albo beda straty mniejsze
<BlessJah> lepiej w zaparkowany, suma energii jest mniejsza
<jacekowski> ale widzialem go moze z 50m gdzie droga hamowania przy 30+30mph bylaby rzedu 200m na mokrej drodze
<jacekowski> moze przesadzilem troche
<BlessJah> uderzenie w auto o tej samej masie i predkosci to jak uderzenie w mur, gdy uderzenie w stojace auto to jak uderzenie w mur przy polowie predkosci
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak tylko ze w drugim aucie jest ktos kto moze zareagowac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i usunac sie czy cos
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co prawda niewiele, ale wystarczyloby ze bym mial troche wiecej miejsca i bym sie zmiescil
<BlessJah> skasowac obydwa :]
<Psotnick> qermit: chyba będę musiał spróbować
<jacekowski> w sumie gdybym nie zaczal hamowac to mialbym szanse kolesia ominac
<jacekowski> ale potem pewnie by auto w poslizg wpadlo
<BlessJah> jeden wrak mniej
<BlessJah> oO apport proponuje mi wyslanie raportu o crashu... strace
<BlessJah> crash ofc jest w appce ktora w strace odpalalem
<qermit> Psotnick: spróbuj
<Psotnick> qermit: jak znajdę jakiś tutorial to spróbuję ;)
<Psotnick> 0x408998f4 in std::string::assign(std::string const&) () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<Psotnick> 0x408998f4 <_ZNSs6assignERKSs+20>:	ldr	r3, [r0]
<Psotnick> Przetłumaczy mi ktoś coś takiego?
<qermit> a to nie jest już przetłumaczone?
<Psotnick> Hmmm, nie wiem
<qermit> moim zdaniem tak
<Psotnick> Za wiele z tego nie rozumiem, znaczy, pierwszą linijkę w miarę, ale nie mam pojęcia co jest w drugiej
<jacekowski> 64bit?
<jacekowski> i co chcesz zrozumiec
<jacekowski> i nie ma to jak c++ name mangling
<Psotnick> ARM, gdb uruchomione na N900
<jacekowski> podejrzewalem ze to arm ale bardziej prawdopodobne 64bit sie wydalo na tym kanale
<jacekowski> to pewnie moj build gdb jest
<Psotnick> I nie wiem co chcę zrozumieć
<jacekowski> no wywala sie
<jacekowski> bo w r0 masz pewnie nieprawidlowy adres
<jacekowski> zrob prin %r0
<jacekowski> print %r0
<jacekowski> tak to sie chyba robilo
<Psotnick> A syntax error in expression, near `%r0'.
<Psotnick> Jeśli to miało być w gdb wpisane
<jacekowski> info registers
<jacekowski> print $r0
<Psotnick> r0             0x42c1068
<jacekowski> hmm
<Psotnick> Znaczy, to 1068 jest po \t
<Psotnick> Tak mi się przynejmniej wydaje
<jacekowski> bt
<jacekowski> i co masz teraz
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/c8YpzHQw
<jacekowski> dobrze cos popsules
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> musze isc do sklepu
<jacekowski> ale paczaj na to co ci wypisalo
<jacekowski> #3  0x00009cc4 in change_profile (combobox=0xb0480, sch=0x0) at main.cpp:105
<jacekowski> tu cos masz nie tak
<jacekowski> a reszta juz potem leci
<jacekowski> co se zjesc na kolacje
<Psotnick> Szczerze mówiąc niewiele to dało, bo wiedziałem, że ta linijka się wykrzacza
<Psotnick> tzn doszliśmy już do tego wcześniej tutaj
<jacekowski> pokaz kod
<jacekowski> caly
<jacekowski> zarzuc mi linkiem albo czyms na notice
<jacekowski> to obadam jak wroce
<jacekowski> a ja potrzebuje jakis pomysl na kolacje
<Psotnick> ok
<jacekowski> jakiegos tex mexa chyba wezme
<jacekowski> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267604891
<jacekowski> albo jambalaya bo szybciej sie gotuje
<jacekowski> albo nie
<Psotnick> jacekowski: poszło na notice
<jacekowski> ide do sklepu
<jacekowski> zobacze co bedzie
<jacekowski> i moze cos wybiore
<Psotnick> ok, powodzenia
<qermit> jacekowski: polecam xelatexa
<qermit> nie najesz się tym ale też można mówić o nim tex
<bastetmilo> O. Chyba się znów strzelają na mieście :)
<jacekowski> kuplem tego texmexa co zalinkowalem
<jacekowski> i juz sie smazy
<Dreadlish> a ar sie nie będzie pierdolił
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> okna :<
<Psotnick> Uciekł ze wstydu
<gjm> Motyla noga.
<m477> pozno sie robi
<BlessJah> nie zgodze sie
<qermit> dziwne, tak jak by mi sieciówkę z magistrali usunęło
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-30
<BlessJah> kind of magic
<m477> a teraz?
<m477> przydaloby sie wracac do domu
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry
<DaZ> joł
<Wizard> DaZ!
<Wizard> Kopę latek, stary trolu!
<DaZ> ja tu cały czas jestem >:
<Wizard> Ale mnie nie było.
<Wizard> Dużo się zmieniło?
<DaZ> byłeś >:
<DaZ> nic sie nie zmieniło
<DaZ> bo niby co by sie miało zmienić :f
<Wizard> No na przykład, że trole od Archa i innego Windowsa wyleciały i już wszyscy mają Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Że "Unity ssie pałę" wylecieli albo zrozumieli, że o gustach się nie dyskutuje.
<Wizard> Gimnazjaliści dostali bana na czas dorośnięcia.
<Wizard> I tak dalej :P
<Wizard> Eh.
<Wizard> Kanał idealny.
<Lasoty> Witam
<Wizard> Cześć Lasoty.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no, ja bym powiedziała że jeszcze trochę mu brakuje do ideału.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Mam jeszcze opa, czy mi zabraliście?
<bastetmilo> Jak się smarki nauczą dyskutować bez argumentów ad personam to będzie perfekcyjnie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie możesz tego sprawdzić?
<DaZ> dalej mam archa, unity dalej ssie pałe
<DaZ> wizard123              +Aiotv
<DaZ> powiedziałbym, że masz
<DaZ> 123 <:
<bastetmilo> DaZ: wyjdź.
<DaZ> anieboty
<Wizard> Eh.
<FalconX> jest tu ktoś kto zna się trochę na instalacji i GRUB2?
<bastetmilo> hello szkodnik :)
<FalconX> nie chcę zaśmiecać tu kanału więc proszę na priv.
<gjm> Od tego jest kanał.
<gjm> Cześć szkodnik.
<FalconX> OK. No to problem pierwszy. Wie ktoś czy lepiej miejsce na bootloader wybrać w MBR czy sda1?
<Wizard> MBR.
<gjm> j.w.
<FalconX> drugi: nie wiem jak potem przesunąć windę na 1. miejsce w GRUB2
<gjm> Wyedytuj konfig.
<FalconX> fajnie. Jesteście tacy pomocni a na forach mówią o pomocy Ubuntu złe rzeczy. Już chcieli mnie na Gentoo przekonać ale wiem że nie jest user-friendly.
<bastetmilo> ohjoj
<bastetmilo> jak miło.
<bastetmilo> A ja dziś idę na Geek Girls :>
<FalconX> no, chcieli mnie przekonywać do Gentoo, Mandrivy i Linus wie jeszcze czego.
<FalconX> dziękuje za pomoc.
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Gentoo jeszcze ktoś używa?
<bastetmilo> Gentoo? A co to jest? ;)
<szkodnik> czeba isc do pracy :(
<Wizard> szkodnik: Sio!
<szkodnik> jeszcze moment!
<szkodnik> autobus mam o 10
<Wizard> Ja już od 7:40 się op.. pracuję.
<bastetmilo> Ja już od 8.05 :)
<szkodnik> a ja wrocilam z pracy po polnocy wczoraj i nie mam zamiaru byc tam nawet minute wczesniej, niz musze
<bastetmilo> O kurde
<bastetmilo> ja dziś wychodzę wcześniej w koncu :)
<szkodnik> huh
<szkodnik> nie no w poniedialek mam dostac sign-off dla mojego procesu
<szkodnik> i jest cien szansy, ze potem nie bede musiala tak dlugo tam siedziec
<szkodnik> w dodatku wywlaczylam dodatkowa osobe do teamu
<bastetmilo> to dobrze.
<szkodnik> teraz jeszcze tylko musze wywlaczyc, zeby to byl native
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a rozglądasz się w Krakowie? czy na razie odpuściłaś?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, no wyslalam te aplikacje, bez odzewu
<szkodnik> a na nastepne szukanie nie mam czasu obecnie
<szkodnik> moze w sobote po pracy
<Wizard> szkodnik: Czemu tak brzydko piszesz :(
<szkodnik> manager pietra mnei wczoraj przylapal przy biurku o 23
<szkodnik> Wizard, ja zawsze tak pisze
<Wizard> Bardzo brzydko.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: ale tutaj nie wolno tak brzydko pisać :)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, powiedzial tylko, ze jeszce mu sie nie zdarzylo, zeby ktokolwiek siedzial w pracy dluzej niz on i ze jestem dziwna :D
<Wizard> szkodnik: Płacą ci za nadgodziny?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: trzeba go było szybko poprosić o podwyżkę :P
<szkodnik> Wizard, watpie
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, jesli tam zostane, to mam zamiar sie wkrcic w relokacje zbrazylii
<szkodnik> to sobie przynajniej posiedze przez kilka miesiecy w ciepelku ;)
<bastetmilo> Ooo
<szkodnik> a punkty w managera mi w tym zdecydowanie pomoga :D
<szkodnik> tylko wypadaloby liznac troche portugalskiego...
<szkodnik> ide poszukac jakiegos jedzenia do rpacy
<szkodnik> zaraz wracam
<TheNumb> o/
<asmguru> Czesc
<asmguru> Testowalem te ubuntu i stwierdzam ze slabe jest
<gjm> No i?
<Wizard> asmguru: To nie używaj :)
<bastetmilo> asmguru: bardzo mi przykro. A co Ci się nie podobało?
<Wizard> A czy to ważne?
<Wizard> Ważne, że nam się podoba :)
<asmguru> Serio uzywacie tego?
<gjm> Przyszedłeś ponarzekać czy co?
<asmguru> Bastemilo widac ze robione "na kolanie"
<gjm> Nie to co Windows, nie?
<asmguru> Nie no. Wyrazic swoja opinie, zeby odradzic potencjalnym nowym użytkownikom.
<bastetmilo> asmguru: mojego nicka nie pisze się wielką literą.
<asmguru> Tak mam w kliencie ustawione
<Wizard> asmguru: Tak, serio tego używamy.
<gjm> asmguru: Napisz do Faktu czy innego Superexpressu.
<Wizard> asmguru: I nie lubimy trolli.
<bastetmilo> asmguru: z tym odradzaniem przesadziłeś. Podaj konkretne argumenty na "nie", a nie rzucaj ogólnikami.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie karmmy.
<gjm> Wizard: Jakoś na dłużej teraz?
<Wizard> gjm dobrze mówi, najlepiej dla jakiejś opiniotwórczej prasy komputerowej. Na przykład Komputer Świat Ekspert.
<Wizard> gjm: Jasne.
<Wizard> Kończą się wakacje, to mam więcej czasu.
<Wizard> :P
<asmguru> Ok. Chciałem tylko wyrazić swoją opinie. A widzę, że jestem hejtowany.
<shpaq> Wizard: jak to nie lubisz trolli?
<shpaq> bez trolli ten kanał by umarł
<Wizard> Tylko DaZa i ciebie :*
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a może to nie jest troll, tylko nie potrafi się wysłowić? :)
<shpaq> ?:)
<Wizard> bastetmilo:  Nie widzę różnicy :P
<gjm> Więc po co przepłacać?
<Wizard> Dobra, on niech się wysławia, a ja trochę poudaję, że pracuję.
<bastetmilo> ja mam luzik, bo tworzę
<Wizard> W ogóle, przeglądacie OMG!Ubuntu?
<asmguru> A widzicie sens w tworzeniu odłamu edubuntu?
<Wizard> Widzieliście, jakie fajne rzeczy ludki szykują w 12.10?
<Wizard> asmguru: Nawet nie wiem co to.
<Wizard> Ale jeśli ktoś tego używa, to niech się bawią.
<gjm> Właśnie, komu to przeszkadza?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mam ich na g+
<bastetmilo> asmguru: moja 10letnia siostra bardzo lubiła edubuntu.
<asmguru> Bo nie widziala chakry
<shpaq> bastetmilo: masz 10-letnią siostrę?
<shpaq> damn, ja mam ośmioletniego syna ;)
<gjm> Spiknijcie ich.
<bastetmilo> shpaq: teraz ma 12 - ale jak używała linuksa miała 10 :)
<gjm> asmguru: Fajnie, ale to jest kanał Ubuntu a nie Chakry.
<shpaq> mój uzywa linuksa odkąd używa kompa
<bastetmilo> shpaq: siostrze nie wystarczają gry, w które można pograc na linuksie.
<Wizard> asmguru: Jeszcze jeden taki tekst i cię kopnę.
<asmguru> Jaki?
<asmguru> I tak mam autorejoin. Ważne żebyś nie banowal.
<gjm> To mogę zrobić ja.
<bastetmilo> asmguru: zrobimy Ci remove i bedzie po krzyku
<asmguru> Jeżeli chcecie - moge wyjść
<Lasoty> oj uspokójcie się
<Lasoty> proponuje tak: asmguru niech wyjaśni dlaczego ubuntu mu nie leży
<Lasoty> a reszta niech go wysłucha
<swistak35> słuchamy : 3
<Lasoty> warto też, byś wyjaśnij jaka Ci się dystrybucja podoba
<Lasoty> i dlaczego
<Lasoty> no i przyjmujemy zasadę że o gustach się nie dyskutuje, chłopak ma prawo do wyboru
<Wizard> Ale to jest kanał Ubuntu. Jak będę chciał posłuchać o Archu, to pójdę na #arch.
<Wizard> Gusta gustami, ale sprawiedliwość musi być po naszej stronie :P
<bastetmilo> :D
<asmguru> Slaba stabilnosc, spieprzone aktualizacje, wszystko sie sypie
<stozek> kto pomoze?
<asmguru> Cos sie skopalo, stozek?
<stozek> tak mam linux ubuntu od 2dni i niemoge ogladac wszystkich filmikow na yt
<gjm> Co to znaczy "wszystkich"?
<wqq> stozek, jaka przeglądarka?
<asmguru> Zainstaluj sobie linux mint.To takie ubuntu z kodekami.
<bastetmilo> asmguru: skoncz już.
<wqq> zainstaluj chrome, ma wbudowanego flasha
<bastetmilo> z flashem jest problem w tym momencie na Ubuntu
<stozek> pobawie sie jeszcze i dam znac co i jak bo idzie aktualizacja
<bastetmilo> bez względu na przeglądarke
<stozek> jak problem?
<wqq> nawet z pepper flash od google?
<stozek> to co niebeda dzialaly filmiki?
<wqq> chrome korzysta z własnej wtyczki, jakkolwiek to nie zabrzmi
<wqq> stozek, spróbuj z chrome, to najłatwiejszy sposób
<bastetmilo> wqq: i to nie zmienia faktu, ze jak się juz zepsuje to w każej przeglądarce.
<stozek> jak pujda aktualizacje uruchomie system od nowa pobiore chrome i dam znac
<Lasoty> asmguru: powiem tak, jak zepsułeś to nie działa. Ja mam ubuntu od momentu wydania i ani razu mi się nie sypnęło
<swistak35> bastetmilo: jaki problem? u mnie wszystko działa i nie zauważyłem jakichś przerw w działaniu
<bastetmilo> Tylko jak w Fx sie przycina, to w Chrome idzie w przyśpieszonym tempie.
<Lasoty> a instalowałeś kodeki?
<asmguru> Mi się sypie od razu po instalacji. Jakies crashe itd.
<stozek> kodeki jeszcze nie
<Lasoty> asmguru: podaj więcej informacji
<bastetmilo> swistak35: od paru tygodniu o tym piszę tutaj. Już sie przyzwyczaiłam, że musze zrobić restart komputera, żeby zadziałało tak jak trzeba.
<stozek> pobiore chrome i bardziej opisze problem
<Lasoty> stozek: przy instalacji miałeś do zaznaczenia opcję do instalacji kodeków (jak kolwiek ona brzmiała)
<Lasoty> potem możesz je zainstalować z menedżera pakietów
<stozek> zaznaczylem przy installacji wszystko pakiety itp
<Lasoty> wersja 32 czy 64?
<stozek> a teraz robie aktualizacje do  wersji 11.10
<stozek> x86
<Lasoty> what?
<stozek> 32
<Lasoty> to o jakiej wersji ubuntu rozmawiamy teraz?
<stozek> 32
<Lasoty> a wydanie?
<Lasoty> 11.04?
<stozek> 11.10
<stozek> bo idzie aktualizacja do tej wersji
<stozek> niebianska nimfa
<Lasoty> ale pierwotnie o 11.04 była mowa
<stozek> tak
<Lasoty> a czemu nie od razu 12.04?
<stozek> niewiem linuxa mam od 2dni
<Lasoty> dobra moja rada
<stozek> narazie chce go zrozumiec i ustawic
<Lasoty> jeśli chcesz tak zrobić to nie baw się w aktualizację
<stozek> zapuzno bo zostalo 2min
<Lasoty> szybciej będzie jak pobierzesz sobie od razu obraz 12.04 i zainstalujesz
<Lasoty> no jeszcze isntalacja :)
<stozek> narazie sie zastanawiam na temat filmikow z yt bo one jako jedyne obecnie kiepsko dzialaja
<stozek> zobacze czy aktualizacja naprawi problem
<stozek> dlugo macie doczynienia z linuxem
<stozek> ?
<swistak35> : D
<swistak35> Jakiego linuksa lubisz najbardziej i dlaczego ubuntu : D
<Wizard> stozek: Jakieś 13 lat.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej ja.
<stozek> prubowalem z kubuntu ale jakis blad sie pojawil dotyczacy plyty glownej i grafiki
<Wizard> A nie, 12.
<Wizard> Kubunru jest w porządku, tylko KDE bardzo dużo Ramy je. Ma serce jak dzwon.
<Lasoty> 6 lat
<stozek> chromium zamiast chrome?
<bastetmilo> stozek: od 2007 Ubuntu - wcześniej mandriva.
<stozek> czego akurat linux a nie widows
<stozek> ?
<Wizard> Hmm?
<Lasoty> stozek: jak dla mnie bardziej funckjonalny i zdecydowanie mniej awaryjny, szybszy i ten prestiż użytkowania linuksa :>
<bastetmilo> stozek: stabilności i kontrola.
<stozek> 3 godziny aktualizacj hmmm ciekawie dlugo
<Wizard> To co ty aktualizujesz? :D
<stozek> aktualizacja dystrybucji
<stozek> powiem ze troche problemow zauwazylem po skoku z windowsa na linuxa
<shpaq> fotosklep Ci nie działa?
<Wizard> Pół biura?
<Wizard> Ah, zrozumiałem twoje pytanie. Używam linuksa z przyzwyczajenia.
<stozek> chodzi mi o wtyczke flash
<stozek> przeciez to podstawa w sieci
<stozek> nastempna sprawa to zamienik linuxowski wtyczki silver light
<bastetmilo> stozek: przecież flash idzie w odstawkę.
<gjm> stozek: moonlight
<stozek> tez niewypal jakis
<shpaq> moonlight działa jak kupa
<stozek> wiec co dziala
<stozek> ?
<gjm> No to nie ma alternatywy.
<shpaq> a flash wcale nie jest podstawą w sieci
<stozek> wiec jak odpalic yt bez flasha?
<bastetmilo> własnie! HTML5!!!
<stozek> jak wy sobie radzicie z filmikami w siecj
<stozek> ?
<shpaq> html5
<stozek> w sieci
<swistak35> stozek: normalnie, działają : )
<stozek> tzn
<gjm> Mi tam flash działa <;
<stozek> chyba kazda obecnie przegladarka uzywa html 5
<bastetmilo> omg
<shpaq> mi flash też działa
<stozek> jak pujdzie do konca aktualizacja to sprawdze bo wczoraj i rano byla lipa czesc filmikow szlo czesc nie
<shpaq> co to znaczy 'pujdzie'?
<bastetmilo> stozek: pójdzie!
<stozek> tak za 2godz i 16min
<stozek> dloooogo
<swistak35> stozek: generalnie trochę źle się do tego zabrałeś... powinieneś pobrać najnowszą wersję i mieć z głowy : )
<Lasoty> swistak35: już mu to mówiłem
<stozek> niestety ruszyla maszyna
<Wizard> stozek: Nie pasuje, nie używaj, proste :)
<swistak35> na pewno lepiej pobrać 12.04 i zainstalować, niż jakąś wcześniejszą i instalować wszystkie aktualizacje... to trochę jak zainstalować Windows Beta i ją aktualizować po kolei do Release Candidate i potem Service Packi żeby mieć normalną wersję : )
<shpaq> 3h aktualizacji, damn
<Wizard> Nikt cię nie zmusza.
<stozek> moze sie doczekam az pasek dojdzie do konca
<shpaq> w gentoo mam krótsze
<Wizard> shpaq!
<shpaq> no co?
<swistak35> stozek: + tutaj jest trochę inaczej niż w windowsie, bo windows jak aktualizuje, to tylko siebie, a tutaj pobierasz aktualizacje dla wszystkich swoich programów... : )
<Wizard> 3h, to mu się będą ściągać paczki.
<shpaq> nie krzycz na mnie, bo się w sobie zamknę
<Lasoty> w przeciwieństwie do windy możesz zawsze przerwać aktualizację:)
<shpaq> 3h ściągania - jeszcze lepiej
<shpaq> prawie jak oknows
<stozek> jusz sie sciagnelo teraz instaluje
<Wizard> No, wszystkie paczki ważą ponad 600MB.
<Wizard> A apt nie jest demonem szybkości, jeśli chodzi o aktualizacje.
<stozek> moze cos z tego bedzie
<shpaq> 'jusz'?
<ftpd> Ojej, sam Wizard powrócił.
<shpaq> czarodziciel
<Wizard> ftpd: I mam trochę karnetów na kickban ;P
<shpaq> znany również jako Czaruś ;)
<Wizard> :D
<stozek> pytanko co z programami pod windows jak to sie ma?
<stozek> wine jakos niezaciekawie sie prezentuje
<swistak35> stozek: a czego potrzebujesz?
<Lasoty> zawsze możesz poszukać odpowiedników linuksowych
<swistak35> stozek: musisz zmienić sposób myślenia
<Wizard> stozek: I dorosnąć.
<swistak35> bo aktualnie próbujesz zrobić z linuksa windowsa, a to nie o to chodzi
<stozek> chodzi mi o FL studio
<Wizard> Masz bardzo roszczeniową postawę.
<shpaq> buy a mac - to zawsze działa
<stozek> i niema zamiennika
<Wizard> shpaq!
<shpaq> aż z wrażenie twittera zamknąlem
<Wizard> LOL, shpaq używa tweetera.
<gjm> I oblałeś się kawą ze Starbucksa.
<shpaq> Wizard: nie krzycz na mnie, mam powybijane palce u rąk i gorzej mi się krzyczy
<Wizard> (Albo przynajmniej otwiera)
<Wizard> Było nie grać w skłosza.
<shpaq> pewnie, że używam
<shpaq> twitter dobry w uj
<swistak35> o, jakiś twitterowiec
<shpaq> najlepsza opcja do flipboard
<bastetmilo> eh. Zakładam konto na twitterze.
<Lasoty> stozek: wyprubuj Mixxx
<Lasoty> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2012/07/mixxx-miksowanie-muzyki-pod-linuksem.html
<stozek> dzieki obadam
<gjm> Lasoty: Co ma FL do Mixxx?
<bastetmilo> następny co ma problem z u i ó
<stozek> hahahah
<shpaq> przecież tego w podstawówce uczą ;/
<Lasoty> w unity masz w traju launcher do takich portali
<gjm> stozek: LMMS
<gjm> `g lmms
<Przekliniak> gjm: LMMS - Linux MultiMedia Studio: <http://lmms.sourceforge.net/>
<Lasoty> wybaczcie
<Lasoty> gjm: dla mnie to samo
<gjm> To jakiś dziwny jesteś.
<Lasoty> gjm: uzasadnij odpowieź
<stozek> wiec co z tym FL STUDI ?
<stozek> studio?
<Lasoty> stozek: no przynajmniej dwa odpowiedniki masz już podane
<gjm> FL Studio to DAW (jeśli wiesz co to znaczy), Mixxx to program do miksowania na _żywo_
<gjm> Rozumiesz?
<Lasoty> no ok, niewielka różnica
<shpaq> o, merytoryczna dyskusja
<gjm> Dla kogoś kto się tym zajmuje to wielka różnica.
<gjm> To tak samo jakbyś chciał użyć Serato do nagrywania wokalu.
<Lasoty> nie będę się sprzeczał
<gjm> Bo nie masz argumentów.
<bastetmilo> shpaq: jakie masz konto na twitterze?
<Lasoty> to prawda, nie zajmuję się tym
<Lasoty> jestem programistą nie muzykiem
<gjm> No więc właśnie.
<Lasoty> z muzyki to tylko na gitarze gram :P
<shpaq> bastetmilo: w sensie nick?
<stozek> dwa odpowiedniki nieznane mi ale ja chce fl studio
<shpaq> świstak znalazł od razu ;)
<bastetmilo> shpaq: w sensie tak. też już mam
<Lasoty> stozek: "ale ja chce"
<gjm> stozek: To masz problem, albo Wine albo Windows na maszynie wirtualnej.
<Lasoty> proszę cię
<Lasoty> ja też chce VS2010
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/aGAr5.jpg ← DJ gjm i jego nowy stuff (:
<Wizard> Piczi-puuuuł..
<Wizard> <stozek> dwa odpowiedniki nieznane mi ale ja chce fl studio LOLOL
<gjm> JA CHCĘ!
<Wizard> Ale marudy tu przychodzą.
<Wizard> A ja chcę, żeby głupi ludzie umarli.
<Wizard> :(
<Lasoty> Wizard: załóż kanał NieMarudzimy.pl
<Wizard> Nienawidzę mojej pracy.
<Wizard> Lasoty: Sm bym miał bana ;P
<shpaq> Wizard: to zmień
<Wizard> shpaq: Jestem na dobrej drodze. Napisałem już CV!
<Wizard> W połowie.
<shpaq> szaleństwo
<Wizard> Ale idę w sobotę na targi pracy!
<shpaq> ja nie piszę
<swistak35> Wizard: czyli zrobiłeś zdjęcie? : P
<Lasoty> Wizard: załóż firmę, sam sobie będziesz szefował
<Wizard> swistak35: Nie załączam zdjęć do CV.
<shpaq> ostatnio znowu ktoś do mnie dzwonił z propozycją
<Wizard> shpaq: Mnie nikt nie kocha :(
<shpaq> jak tak dalej pójdzie to przestaną, bo wszystkim odmawiam
<Wizard> Może dlatego, że nie załączam zdjęć :(
<shpaq> ja też
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> załączam
<shpaq> słitfoci
<shpaq> i dlatego w identyfikatorze mam customową fotkę
<Lasoty> na ch*** informatykowi fota?
<Lasoty> przecież i tak w firmie wszyscy wiedzą że jest, ale nikt nigdy go nie widział :P
<tajwanuser> cze
<Lasoty> tajwanuser: siema
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: może u Ciebie w firmie tak jest
<shpaq> Lasoty: dude, u mnie są dwa departamenty związane z it
<shpaq> i w obrębie każdego kilka wydziałów
<bastetmilo> ja RZONDZE w pracy :P
<Wizard> Moja firma cała jest IT.
<Wizard> Podobno.
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: u mnie są sami informatycy (firma produkująca oprogramowanie) więc
<Wizard> Znaczy pracownicy nie-IT są w mniejszości.
<shpaq> u mnie są jeszcze fajne laski
<bastetmilo> u mnie jest jedna :P
<Wizard> Chociaż patrząc po ludziach i ich fantastycznych umiejętnościach - nie wiem.
<Lasoty> shpaq: farciarz
<shpaq> szkoda, że najfajniejsza na moim piętrze się właśnie zwalnia ;(
<Wizard> bastetmilo: <3
<Wizard> shpaq: Ty masz żonę i dziecko, czy coś..
<Wizard> Chociaż.
<Wizard> Kto broni popatrzeć.
<shpaq> Lasoty: kasia szostak pracuje na moim piętrze ;)
<Wizard> Kto to jest Kasia?
<shpaq> Wizard: wiesz, wczoraj na nasz trening przyszło 15 lasek potrenować
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i będziemy mieli chyba następną :)
<Lasoty> to ja widzę, że tu chyba pracownicy jednej firmy chyba są :)
<stozek> jakiej firmy?
<Lasoty> tego nie wiem
<shpaq> Wizard: http://www.fakt.pl/Czy-to-najwieksze-skarby-Polsatu-,artykuly,88085,1.html
<Lasoty> wnioskuje po rozmowie
<shpaq> o ta
<shpaq> o, ona jest karolina
<shpaq> wypas
<Lasoty> shpaq: a co ona u Ciebie robi>
<shpaq> pracuje w polsat sport
<Wizard> Boże, ona jest ochydna :/
<stozek> hehehe
<shpaq> *ohydna
<shpaq> ale cycki ma zajebiste
<bastetmilo> shpaq: wyjdź.
<stozek> lol
<shpaq> Wizard: a wracając do wczorajszego treningu; przyszło 15 lasek i trenowało
<shpaq> i żadna nie miała sportowego stanika
<shpaq> co dawało ukojenie po męczącym drillu :D
<stozek> to musialy byc niezle
<stozek> same wielki pewnie
<shpaq> niestety nie
<bastetmilo> shpaq: nie przeklinaj. I nie zapominaj się.
<shpaq> cycki to jakiś rodzaj przekleństwa?
<Lasoty> Wizard: rozumiem że w twoim typie jest ta laska: http://candybitches.pinger.pl/m/2585306
<shpaq> czy mówisz o słowie 'zajebiste', które nawet według językoznawców nie jest wulgaryzmem
<Wizard> Uh.
<bastetmilo> shpaq: dla mnie jest wulgarne.
<shpaq> wiesz, dla mnie wulgarne są małe cycki
<shpaq> ;)
<bastetmilo> zaczniemy od niego, potem stwierdzicie ze skoro można to, to można też napisać "zajebać", a potem będzie z górki.
<stozek> bastetmilo: przesadzasz
<Wizard> Niekoniecznie.
<bastetmilo> stozek: może sie nie wtrącaj.
<DaZ> i będzie koniec świata normalnie
<DaZ> trąby, jeźdzcy
<DaZ> i wszystko przez jedno małe zajebać >:
<kretu> Wizard: "ohydna"
<shpaq> i upadną mury jerycho
<swistak35> geez, skończcie
<Wizard> Oj czepcie się :/
<shpaq> muszę gdzieś potrollować, na mordoksiążce już mi się nie chce
<Wizard> shpaq: Samo h i wielką literą ;)
<swistak35> Wizard: za arcza można wykopać, a za taką odskocznię od tematu nie? ; f
<kretu> Wizard: to przestań pisać po dżenciarsku
<kretu> ;P
<bastetmilo> DaZ: sam wyjdziesz czy mam cie wyrzucić?
<shpaq> Wizard: Jeryho? serio?
<Wizard> Co?
<stozek> bastetmilo: nie to ze sie wtracam po prostu dziwnie twoja fraza zabrzmiala a to polska
<Wizard> A jednak ch.
<Wizard> Ale wielką.
<julek> czesc
<gjm> bastetmilo: DaZa nie psuj.
<shpaq> moja dbałość o ojczystą mowę na ircu nie obejmuje wielkich i małych liter
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo? Ma jakieś przywileje?
<DaZ> bastetmilo: oj ty smutny marny człowieczku <:
<julek> co sie znowu dzieje?
<CookieM> poczułem się jak na tvn turbo: Kornackie i Mikiciuki przyszły
<gjm> shpaq: DlAcZeGo?
<Wizard> julek: Trolujemy.
<Wizard> Cześć, julek, tak w ogóle.
<shpaq> z lenistwa
<julek> no widze
<gjm> bastetmilo: Tak.
<shpaq> wiele moich wypowiedzi ciężko nazwać pełnoprawnymi zdaniami
<Wizard> I mieliśmy dwóch fajnych troli dziś.
<julek> dawno?
<Wizard> Jeden asmadm przyszedł nam opowiedzieć o tym, że mu się Ubuntu nie podoba.
<stozek> ejjjjjjjjj
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo?
<Wizard> Drugi, stozek, przyszedł nam powiedzieć, że ON CHCE jakiś tam program czy coś.
<DaZ> nie czepiaj sie, informacja zwrotna ważna rzecz
<Wizard> I ogólnie jakoś tam się tak udzieliło.
<shpaq> też Wam mogę opowiedzieć, że ubuntu mi się nie podoba
<stozek> po prostu znalazlem powazna wade z flashem
<shpaq> całą wesołą historyjkę
<Wizard> To nie używaj.
<DaZ> przyjdzie taki, powie co mu sie nie podoba, naprawisz i będzie gites :f
<Wizard> stozek: SOA#1.
<shpaq> SOA#512
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie wiem, z urzędu.
<asmguru> SOA#31337
<kretu> shpaq: zacytuj to #512, bo nie kojarze
<bastetmilo> gjm: wiesz, że mnie to nie obchodzi? Skoro ja wywalam mojego najulubionego ftpd to i DaZ można wywalić.
<DaZ> xD
<Wizard> Najulubionego? :>
<shpaq> kretu: kiedyś to było 'u mnie zawsze wszystko działa'
<shpaq> a teraz to nie wiem
<gjm> Pokarało.
<julek> heh...
<Wizard> Hmm, czas ponaprawiać trochę błąd 1.
<bastetmilo> gjm: żebym ja Cie nie pokarała.
<gjm> :*
<kretu> shpaq:  SOA #512: Dziwne... u mnie działa.
<kretu> internety tak mówią
<shpaq> moje internety mówią, że 'dziwne, przed chwilą u mnie działało'
<shpaq> więc kładę na to swój penis, bo co internety to wersja różna
<bastetmilo> gjm: spadaj.
<Wizard> Ustalcie między sobą, po prostu.
<Wizard> I stanie się światłość·
<shpaq> jak jest światłość to są warunki do wciskania ciemnoty
 * shpaq likes
<kretu> dziwne.. przeciez nic nie zmienialiśmy
<kretu> ;-]
<stozek> gdzie moge znalesc pomoc dotyczaca ubuntu?
 * gjm spada
<kretu> soa #16
<shpaq> stozek: a co Ci nie działa?
<DaZ> możesz spróbować na #ubuntu <:
<stozek> 70% filmikow na yt
<DaZ> a jak nie działa?
<stozek> ciemnosc
<shpaq> use html5
<Lasoty> a może Ci się ładuje dopiero :P
<stozek> w chrome pojawia sie shockwave plug-in
<Lasoty> j.w.
<shpaq> skoro apdejty ssies?
<shpaq> *ssiesz eveb
<stozek> mozliwe poczekam do konca instal
<shpaq> kurde, cholerne palce :(
<Wizard> shpaq: :(
<Wizard> Co trenujesz?
<Wizard> Bo ja postanowiłem się zapisać na mordobicie.
<shpaq> FA
<DaZ> jakiś szczególny wariant mordobicia?
<stozek> hahahaha lol
<kretu> Wizard: dawno nikt ci ryja nie obił?
<bastetmilo> pewnie Krav maga
<bastetmilo> bo to teraz takie modne
<DaZ> боевое самбо jest pieniądz
<DaZ> nazwa wygrywa :f
<stozek> muai thai
<shpaq> krav maga bardzo fajna jest
<shpaq> ale chodzić przez pół roku z obitym ryjem średnio przyjemne
<stozek> shpaq: z kad wiesz?
<shpaq> skąd wiem? mój bardzo dobry znajomy trenuje od lat
<stozek> myslalem ze zalozyles szalik wisly na trybunie cracovi
<stozek> :)
<shpaq> nie wiem o czym do mnie piszesz
<shpaq> w sensie, że nie rozumiem
<stozek> pilka nie kazdy wie
<shpaq> piłka?
<stozek> mysle ze dlugo by tlumaczyc
<Lasoty> i nastała cisza ...
<gjm> Tak.
<DaZ> [']
<shpaq> bo poszedłem zapalić
<shpaq> i mialem małą awarię w międzyczasie
<Lasoty> shpaq: rzuć te świństwo
<shpaq> to
<shpaq> jest taki plan
<shpaq> jak wrócę do biegania to się postaram rzucić przy okazji
<Lasoty> a wrócisz?
<Wizard> DaZ: K1.
<Wizard> shpaq: Rzucanie jest proste, robiłem to ze 100 razy.
<DaZ> K1? >:
<Wizard> DaZ: Niedobre?
<DaZ> ale jakie k1, janierozumie >:
<DaZ> ah
<DaZ> juz rozumie
<DaZ> już cie spisałem na straty :f
<Wizard> Dlaczego? Złe?
<Wizard> kretu: Chcesz się zapisać ze mną na K1?
<Wizard> DaZ: Brzuchol sam się nie chce zgubić.
<DaZ> Wizard: dlatego, ze pytałem o to pół godziny temu i już zapomniałem <:
<DaZ> a ty mi nagle jakieś k1
<Wizard> OK.
<DaZ> aż sie wystraszyłem, że w jakieś erpegi gramy jednoscienna kostka >:
<kretu> Wizard: wiela to kosztuje?
<kretu> multisport to obejmuje?
<kretu> i najwazniejsze pytanie, gdzie to?
<BlessJah> kulka
<Wizard> Klub Brutals na Piotrkowskiej (niedaleko Katedry) ma niezłe opinie, dzisiaj się dowiem jak z multisportem.
<shpaq> Lasoty: tak, wrócę jak mi się offseason zacznie
<Lasoty> powodzenia życzę, mi się nie udało a kilogramy lecą ;/
<shpaq> dude, ja mam trzy treningi w tygodniu
<Lasoty> no to pozazdrościć zapału
<shpaq> powiedz to moim powybijanym palcom i bolącej szyi ;)
<shpaq> i tonom siniaków
<Lasoty> co do powybijanych palców to Cię doskonale rozumiem, kiedyś się w sport też bawiłem
<Lasoty> pochwalę się że nawet ligowy
<Lasoty> ale to było dawno temu
<shpaq> kiedyś to ja w wnba grałem
<shpaq> naście lat temu
<Lasoty> shpaq: powiadasz, że płeć zmieniłeś?
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> wnba - warszawski nurt basketu amatorskiego
<Lasoty> lol,
<shpaq> fajnie było
<shpaq> mając 14-15 lat grać z kolesiami pod 25
<shpaq> dużo większych i wyzszych od siebie
<Lasoty> ah ta młodość
<shpaq> teraz jestem stary i gram sobie w fa dla fanu
<shpaq> i mam z tego fan
<DaZ> fa? >:
<Dreadlish> bu :<
<Biszkopcik> potrzebuje kogoś z gg do przetestowania transportu
<DaZ> se załóż i sprawdź
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> mają webklient przecież.
<Biszkopcik> DaZ: czego nie zrozumiales w tym co napisalem?
<Biszkopcik> jakbym nie potrzebowal to bym nie pisal
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: ja mam gg
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: uzywasz jabbera?
<Lasoty> ja mam i gg i jabbera
<Lasoty> i tlena i skype
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: jaki klient?
<Lasoty> i nawet gtalk (chociaż właściwie nie wiem po co?
<Biszkopcik> pidgin,psi,etc?
<Lasoty> kadu
<Biszkopcik> mhm
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: masz tam szukajke transportow?
<Lasoty> oświeć mnie
<Lasoty> do czego zmierzasz?
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: tak
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: do tego żeby ktoś się zarejestrował na transporcie, i sprawdził czy u niego nie występuje problem z kodowaniem utf-8 w nazwach grup/znajomych
<Biszkopcik> bo nie wiem czy to wina po mojej stronie
<Biszkopcik> czy gdzie
<Biszkopcik> bo w mysql jest tabela na utf-8 a zapisuje ąśðćż jako '?'
<Biszkopcik> transport gg na jabbi.pl
<Biszkopcik> sprawdzcie
<Lasoty> a po drodze nie masz gdzieś konwersji?
<Lasoty> szukajki takowej w kadu nie widzę
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: to znaczy? sam transport powinien wspierać utf-8 wnioskuje to z configow
<Lasoty> z resztą jakiś czas temu zrezygnowałem z transportów
<Lasoty> wolę jednak natywne klienty
<Lasoty> Biszkopcik: o ile transport działa na utf-8 o tyle gdzieś po drodze (klient - serwer) może występować zmiana
<Lasoty> chociaż upewnij się czy tabelę w mysql nie masz w latin-2
<Lasoty> bo baza może być na utf-8 natomiast tabela już nie (system porównywania znaków)
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: wszystko sprawdzałem dokładnie, tabele i sama baza jest w utf-8, po pobraniu listy z transportu w komunikatorze mam wszystko ok
<Biszkopcik> ale w bazie juz wtedy zapisuja sie znaki ążźć jako ?
<Biszkopcik> a po relogu , w komunikatorze tez to sie pojawia
<Lasoty> to znaczy że do bazy masz dostarczane takie znaki
<Lasoty> sprawdź w jakim formacie Ci komunikator wysyła
<stozek> witam ktos pomoze z linuxem
<stozek> ?
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: hmm
<Lasoty> stozek: w czym problem?
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: tak sobie teraz pomyslalem jak to napisales
<Biszkopcik> bo mialem wczesniej tez transport gg ale od kogos
<Biszkopcik> i rejestrowalem go na psi
<stozek> mam chromium i niedzialaja filmiki z flashem i w html
<Biszkopcik> i tam tez pobieralem kontakty
<Biszkopcik> potem przesiadalem sie na pidgina, bo wtedy jesze bodajze nie mial (albo nie moglem znalezc) szukajki transportow
<Biszkopcik> to na to wychodzi ze mozliwe iz po prostu pidgin pobiera te kontakty w chujowym formacie
<Biszkopcik> nie?
<Lasoty> całkiem możliwe
<stozek> pomoze  ktos? mam ubuntu od dwuch dni
<Lasoty> stozek: html5?
<stozek> mam wlaczony
<Lasoty> stozek: dwuóch
<stozek> sorry
<Lasoty> a jakimś komunikatem wywala?
<stozek> nie po prostu czarny ekran i pisze missing plug-in
<stozek> przegladarka chromium
<Lasoty> stozek: a nie pojawia Ci się pasek z możliwością instalacji>
<Lasoty> ?
<stozek> z mozliwoscia instalacji flasha nie
<stozek> Lasoty: po prostu czarny ekran z napisem missing plug-in
<Lasoty> na początek proponuję zainstalować pakiet flashplugin-installer
<stozek> jak to zrobic jestem swierzak
<Lasoty> ja proponuję tak
<Lasoty> w terminalu wpisz po kolei
<Lasoty> sudo apt-get updet
<Lasoty> tfu
<Lasoty> sudo apt-get update
<Lasoty> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Lasoty> następnie zamykasz termina
<Dreadlish> a po co synaptic?
<Lasoty> Dreadlish: bo jak mówi że świeżak to nie chce go zniechęcać
<Dreadlish> a czym tu znęcać
<Lasoty> następnie odpalasz synaptica
<Dreadlish> wpisaniem sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer?
<Lasoty> niech pozna synaptica
<Dreadlish> normalnie zarąbiste znęcanie
<Lasoty> będzie czegoś szukał to łatwiej mu będzie
<Lasoty> bo szukać czegoś za pomocą apta to jest znęcanie
<swistak35> to w ubuntu nie ma synaptica?
<swistak35> trzeba go instalować?
<Lasoty> jest centrum oprogramowania teraz
<BlessJah> juz nie ma
<swistak35> stozek: Ty masz Ubuntu, czy Kubuntu?
<stozek> ubuntu
<swistak35> to ok, niech Ci tłumaczą
<stozek> Lasoty: odpalilem synaptica
<stozek> i co dalej?
<Lasoty> w polu szukaj flashplugin-installer
<Lasoty> zaznacz go do instalacji
<Lasoty> i kliknij zastosuj
<stozek> ale on jest zainstalowany
<Lasoty> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przewodnik-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin/
<Lasoty> polecam abyś to przeczytał
<Lasoty> a wracając do flasha
<stozek> Lasoty: mam zainstalowanego flasha wlaczone html i dalej nic
<Lasoty> przeinstaluj go
<Lasoty> odinstaluj całkowicie i ponownie zainstaluj
<Lasoty> może jakieś stare śmiecie zostału
<stozek> tzn usunac i na nowo zainstalowac w synapticu?
<Lasoty> tak
<Dreadlish> ale usunąć z --purge
<Lasoty> ale wybierz odinstaluj całkowicie
<Dreadlish> bo inaczej wszystkiego nie usunie
<stozek> wziolem przez synaptica reinstal
<stozek> a teraz calkowite usuniecie
<stozek> Lasoty: teraz jest info na yt o pobranie flash playera pobrac?
<Lasoty> tak jest :)
<stozek> ze strony adobe?
<Lasoty> tak, z rozszerzeniem .deb
<Lasoty> chyba że będzie opcja APT for ubuntu
<Lasoty> stozek: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<stozek> mam apt dla systemu ubuntu +.
<Wizard> +. to ta zepsuta wersja :/
<Lasoty> Wizard: powiadasz?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Dobra, już, nie było mnie tu.
<stozek> to jaka wkoncu aby dzialalo
<stozek> ?
<stozek> zobaczymy czy cos to da
<Lasoty> zainstaluj jedną (nowszą) jak nie będzie działać to starszą
<Lasoty> znasz już metodykę
<D3vill> Witam wszystkich bardzo serdeczne, chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy ktokolwiek z tu obecnych próbował odpalić na ubuntu Guild warsa 2 - bo ciekaw jestem jak z wydajnością a Winde dla jednej gry stawiać to nie za bardzo : /
<Lasoty> swoją drogą jak nie chcesz się zrazić do ubuntu na starcie to radzę zainstalowac 12.04 od razu
<Lasoty> na czysto
<stozek> czego 12.04
<Lasoty> ubuntu 12.04
<Lasoty> D3vill: nawet nie wiem co to jest :>
<stozek> Lasoty: omina mnie problemy z filmikami na yt
<stozek> bo mam wersje 11.10
<D3vill> Lasoty: To nowa gra NCsoft-u miała premierę 2 dni temu
<Lasoty> stozek: myślę że wiele problemów Cię wtedy ominie
<Lasoty> D3vill: aha
<stozek> Lasoty: wiec tak zrobie
<Lasoty> tak gwoli ścisłości: obecnie mamy wersję 12.04.1
<Lasoty> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<stozek> wlasnie taka pobieram
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: naprawilem
<stozek> i ciekawe czy bedzie tak kolorowo
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: jednak problem tkwil w samym serwerze jabbera
<Lasoty> Biszkopcik: powiadasz?
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: laczyl sie z baza danych, ale nie na takim kodowaniu na ktorym powinien
<Biszkopcik> tudziez na utf-8
<stozek> Lasoty: a co sadzisz o zamieniku silver light
<Biszkopcik> zmienilem parametry laczenia i zadzialal
<Lasoty> stozek: mając obecnie zainstalowane ubuntu możesz przygotować sobie instalacyjnego pendrive
<Lasoty> szybciej i nie tracisz płyt
<Lasoty> użyj do tego asystenta dysku uruchomieniowego
<stozek> u mnie cos z tym penem nie idzie specjalnie
<stozek> jak to zrobic?
<Lasoty> a co do moonlight bo o nim mówisz to niestety, w tvn nie odtwarza jeszcze filmów, chociaż wielokrotnie się o to z nimi wykłócałem
<Lasoty> Biszkopcik: no to git :)
<Lasoty> stozek: w bardzo prosty sposób
<Lasoty> okno samo w sobie jest bardzo intuicyjne
<Lasoty> mając najlepiej wyczyszczonego pena uruchamiasz program
<Lasoty> wybierasz obraz płyty
<Lasoty> i klikasz utwórz nośnik rozruchowy
<Lasoty> program oczywiście nazywa się "Asystent nośnika rozruchowego"
<Lasoty> po jego utworzeniu restart kompa z penem w porcie
<Lasoty> oczywiście w BIOSie musisz mieć ustawione startowanie z wspomnianego pena
<stozek> Lasoty:dzieki
<stozek> Lasoty: wrazie pytan mozna cie znalesc na tym kanale?
<Lasoty> do 16 napewno, potem różnie
<stozek> ok
<Lasoty> przeczytaj ten poradnik co Ci go podesłałem
<stozek> poczytam
<Lasoty> naprawdę sporo się z niego dowiesz
<stozek> bo cale zycie na windowsie
<Lasoty> najtrudniej się przestawić
<Lasoty> potem dostrzeżesz zalety
<Lasoty> a potem znienawidzisz windę
<stozek> a win jest niestabilny co kawalek reinstalka
<Lasoty> z tym ostatnim to w różnej kolejności :)
<stozek> szkoda ze znane korporacje nie puszczaja na linuxa znanych programow
<Lasoty> kwestia czasu
<Lasoty> niedługo premiera windows 8 :)
<D3vill> raczej nie liczył bym na to że nagle wszyscy się od windy odwrócą i w stronę lina pójdą po premierze 8
<D3vill> za pięknie by było ...
<Lasoty> ja też na to nie liczę, ale napewno zwróci on uwagę na alternatywne systemy operacyje
<D3vill> a tak swoją drogą korzystałeś Lasoty z Wina8 ? bo ja muszę stwierdzić że straszna porażka ten system
<bastetmilo> Premiera Win8 nic nie zmieni.
<D3vill> chociaż są i tacy którym się podoba
<Lasoty> tak
<Lasoty> odpaliłem sobie kilka razy na virtualce
<Lasoty> dlatego jestem pewny tego co mówię :)
<stozek> win 8 za szybko te systemy chca puszcza mamy przyklad visty a 7 jest jej dokonczeniem zrobili tak by niebylo przerwy i cos trzeba puscic
<stozek> jedyny plus to programy i ich ilosc pod windowsa
<stozek> w czym chyba linux sie niemoze porownac
<gjm> Jak to dobrze że już koniec sierpnia <:
<bastetmilo> tak.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale niestety jeszcze przez miesiąc zostaną studenci :P
<gjm> Damy radę.
<Lasoty> stozek: nie dokońca się z tobą zgodzę
<stozek> Lasoty: tzn?
<Lasoty> stozek: patrząc na repo debiana mamy grubo ponad 12K programów i pakietów
<shpaq> jak ja uwielbiam porównywanie oknowsa i lajnuksa
<stozek> Lasoty: to duzo
<Lasoty> problem polega obecnie tylko z grami i z przekonaniem największych korporacji do tworzenia aplikacji na linuksa
<shpaq> przecież to są systemy do innych zastosowań
<Lasoty> shpaq: z tobą też nie mogę się zgodzić
<Lasoty> właściwie nie do końca
<shpaq> really?
<Lasoty> oł jea
<shpaq> profesjonalny program do obróbki dźwięku
<shpaq> na linuksa - istniej?
<Lasoty> dziś była o tym rozmowa
<shpaq> maya na windowsa?
<shpaq> ale ja mówię o profesjonalnym a nie dla gimbo dja
<stozek> tak byla o FL studio
<shpaq> sensowne narzędzia sieciowe na windę?
<stozek> jako jeduny bardzo dobry jest tylko na windowsa
<Lasoty> lmms
<Lasoty> na linuksa
<shpaq> o graficznych typu fotosklep na lajnuksa nawet nie wspomnę
<gjm> Lasoty: Jest nie tylko LMMS panie "znawco".
<Lasoty> ale zarówno windę i linuksa możesz wykorzystać do codziennej pracy biurowej
<Lasoty> gjm: wiem
<Lasoty> ale podaje przykład
<gjm> shpaq: Mixxx to kawałek dobrego softu, zwłaszcza po ostatnich updejtach.
<stozek> oplaca sie uruchamiac programy exe pod wine?
<shpaq> gjm: to dlaczego żadne studio nagraniowe z niego nie korzysta? ;)
<Lasoty> stozek: jeśli niczego się nie znajdzie to tak
<shpaq> fallout2.exe trzeba uruchamiać pod wine
<Lasoty> shpaq: bo nie potrafią?
<shpaq> inaczej nie daje rady
<gjm> shpaq: Bo jest darmowe.
<stozek> Lasoty: ale to troche niewygodne nie sadzisz
<Lasoty> shpaq: albo się boją linuksa?
<Wizard> shpaq: Ociekasz sarkazmem.
<shpaq> gjm: to akurat zaleta
<shpaq> Wizard: nie, ociekam 'zajebistością'
<gjm> shpaq: Za darmo nie dostaniesz supportu.
<gjm> Reaper (program like a FL Studio) do niedawna był darmowy, też bardzo dobry soft.
<Lasoty> stozek: czemu, działa praktycznie normalnie, ale zawsze warto poszukać alternatywy
<Wizard> Lasoty: On na początku napisał, że ma Ubuntu od 2 dni.
<Lasoty> Wizard: pamiętam, ale co w związku z tym?
<Wizard> Trzeba brać poprawkę :)
<Lasoty> moja odpowiedź była ogólna :)
<stozek> Wizard: mimo to nie stronie jedyny problem jaki napotkalem w wersji 10.11 to flash i jego obsluga dlatego pobieram wersje  12.04.1
<Wizard> Od czego nie stronisz?
<stozek> i mam nadzieje ze problem zniknie
<Wizard> Problemy same nie znikają :P
<stozek> Wizard: od nowych rozwiazan
<Wizard> Chociaż jeszcze się nie spotkałem, żeby komuś flesz nie działał.
<Wizard> Ale może mało widziałem.
<stozek> wizard: jedynie i glownie o flasha mi chodzi i jego stabilnosc po linuxa
<stozek> Wizard: to jestem pierwszy
<Wizard> Ci mają najgorzej.
<Wizard> A słuchaj, ty masz nvidię?
<shpaq> mi flash nie działał ostatnio w 2006 roku
<Wizard> I od tamtej pory nie instalowałeś? :)
<shpaq> trzeba było się narzeźbić i starannie dobierać wersje flasha do opery
<Wizard> Ah, do opery.
<stozek> mam asrocka
<shpaq> i z dźwiękiem jajca były
<shpaq> ale to jakieś archaiczne czasy
<gjm> 14:55 < Wizard> A słuchaj, ty masz nvidię?
<gjm> 14:56 < stozek> mam asrocka
<gjm> Spoko.
<shpaq> assrock?
<Wizard> Srock, taka wieś pomiędzy Łodzią i Piotrkowem Trybunalskim.
<shpaq> lol
<stozek> ASRock plyta panowie
<Dreadlish> shpaq: lepszy asrock niż assus
<shpaq> nie znam się
<Dreadlish> shpaq: który tak ssie z wszystkim ostatnio, że żal mi ich
<qermit> Wizard: co ci się stało że wróciłeś?
<shpaq> ja mam della gx280
<gjm> stozek: Pytał o kartę graficzną.
<stozek> radeon 9250
<shpaq> miałem takiego kiedyś
<stozek> nie lsni nowoscia ale dziala
<shpaq> ależ to były jajca kiedyś z tą kartą
<gjm> Ja miałem 9250SE, z milion lat temu.
<shpaq> gjm: no miałem identyczną
<shpaq> albo compiz albo akceleracja
<Wizard> :)
<stozek> wszystko z grafa jest ok pomimo ze nie obsluguje pixellshader
<stozek> 2.0
<shpaq> albo fglrx albo radeon z xorga
<Dreadlish> 9250
<shpaq> pamiętam, że miałem dwa xorg.conf do tego
<Dreadlish> i fglrx
<Wizard> Brrr, w życiu bym nie kupił ATI.
<Dreadlish> chyba sobie jaja robicie.
<shpaq> dzialało
<Lasoty> Wizard: ja miałem na lapku kiedyś ATI i chwalę sobie
<Dreadlish> shpaq: czas przeszły
<Dreadlish> shpaq: od paru lat nie działa.
<shpaq> Dreadlish: podejrzewam, że instalacja odpowiednio archaicznych sterowników pomoże ;)
<Dreadlish> shpaq: odpowiednio archaicznego xorga też.
<Wizard> A co za tym idzie, odpowiednie archaicznego jajca.
<Dreadlish> i odpowiednio archaicznego jajca
<stozek> oka instaluje 12.04 potem powiem o sukcesie i problemach
<qermit> ja mam della T7500, ma bardzo fajną grafikę
<shpaq> z tym jajcem to bym nie przesadzał
<shpaq> 2.6.20-coś
<shpaq> może nawet do 2.6.30
<Dreadlish> shpaq: jak już jesteśmy na kanale ubuntu, to ostatnie wspierające z fglrx na 9250 było 8.04
<Dreadlish> albo to nie było ostatnie, tylko to był lts.
<Dreadlish> ostatni.
<shpaq> nie orientuję sięw cyklu wydawniczym ubuntu
<Dreadlish> kwiecień, październik
<Dreadlish> taki cykll.
<Dreadlish> raz na dwa lata jest lts iirc.
<shpaq> durny ten cykl
<gjm> Dreadlish: .04 to LTS
<gjm> A nie, fakt.
<gjm> Co 2 lata.
<Dreadlish> no.
<gjm> No ale .04 :)
<BlessJah> parzyste
<BlessJah> [1]?[02468]\.04
<BlessJah> za wyjątkiem pierwszego lts 6.06
<gjm> Łał.
<Wizard> shpaq: Nie jest durny.
<Dreadlish> jest jasny
<shpaq> imo jest durny
<Wizard> Imo lepszy taki, niż żaden, jeśli rozumiesz co mam na myśli :>
<shpaq> ja tam lubię gentoowy ;)
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> gentoo ma cykl wydawniczy?
<shpaq> nie ma
<Dreadlish> coś go nie zdążyłem widzieć.
<Dreadlish> no włanis
<Dreadlish> właśn8e
<shpaq> i o tym pisał Wizard
<Dreadlish> właśnie**
<Dreadlish> ja wolę rollingi
<BlessJah> tak, rollingi sa fajne
<gjm> Ja lubię rolować.
<Dreadlish> jeżeli zioło to release
<Dreadlish> to ja lubie rolować.
<Dreadlish> ;)
<gjm> ;)
<Psotnick> Ale gjm w Wa-wie ma hipsterskie bilety, które nadają się na filterki
<Psotnick> Szkoda, że w Krk takich nie ma :(
<Dreadlish> przecież to zwykła tektura wystarczy
 * Dreadlish ma stare zeszyty :)
<Psotnick> Ale ja mam zawsze pełno biletów ze sobą, a zeszytów niekoniecznie ;)
<Dreadlish> a jak z tytem to przecież można filter z fajki wziąć
 * gjm nie wie o co chodzi
<Dreadlish> dobra, bo ktoś jeszcze nas na dalmatyńczyków poda
<Wizard> ?
<Dreadlish> piesy.
<Wizard> A co złego w robieniu skrętów?
<Psotnick> No właśnie, tytoń, bletka, bilecik
<Dreadlish> tak.
<gjm> Co tu sie wyrabia, łojezu.
<Wizard> Chociaż mnie to nigdy nie wychodziły.
<Wizard> I paliłem zwykłe.
<stozek> niestety z pena mi niepujdzie system musze cisnac po plyte
<Psotnick> nie pójdzie*
<Psotnick> Kurcze, muszę się powstrzymywać przed poprawianiem ludzi :(
<stozek> nie
<stozek> nauczyciel j. polskiego?
<Wizard> Psotnick: Nie powstrzymuj się, to dobry nawyk.
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: ależ nie, nie powstrzymuj się w żadnym wypadku :)
<gjm> stozek: Szanuj język ojczysty.
<Wizard> Ano.
<stozek> szanuje
<gjm> Widać.
<Psotnick> stozek: nie, denerwuje mnie to trochę po prostu ;)
<Wizard> Nie, bo piszesz z błędami ;)
<stozek> bo szybko
<Wizard> 500 Internal Server Error.
<gjm> LOL
<stozek> i sie zdarza
<Wizard> Nienawidzę mojej pracy.
<bastetmilo> wspominałeś
<Wizard> Dzisiaj nienawidzę jej szczególnie.
<stozek> wazne ze kazdy wie o co chodzi
<Lasoty> stozek: a czemu nie chce Ci pójść?
<gjm> stozek: Pisząc z błędami nie okazujesz nam szacunku.
<stozek> Lasoty: tzn gdzie
<stozek> po cd-eczka
<Lasoty> stozek: mówię o instalacji
<Lasoty> za mały pen?
<stozek> zaraz startuje
<stozek> nie 4GB
<Lasoty> no to w czym problem?
<stozek> tylko ta plyta niechce go zbootowac
<gjm> Może mu nie bootuje z USB?
<D3vill> panowie (albo i panie ?) mógłby ktoś z kartą pokroju gf 9800GTX albo słabszą podać wynik z glxgears ?
<stozek> no wlasnie
<Lasoty> a to jest na to rada
<Lasoty> w biosie masz zapewne możliwość wybrania kolejności dysków twardych
<stozek> Lasoty: jaka?
<gjm> PLOP
<gjm> `g plop
<Przekliniak> gjm: Plop - Home: <http://www.plop.at/>
<Lasoty> ustawiasz aby startował z hdd
<stozek> tak
<Lasoty> a następnie ustawiasz aby twój pen był jako pierwszy
<stozek> ustawilem na pena
<stozek> jako pierwszy
<stozek> i boot error
<Biszkopcik> http://www.webhostingtalk.pl/topic/37688-serwer-jabber-xmpp/page__view__findpost__p__333023
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5ac3ex> (at www.webhostingtalk.pl)
<gjm> Lasoty: Co-ty-pierdzielisz?
<Lasoty> wiem co mówię
<stozek> z plyty zawsze odpala z penem mam problem
<gjm> Nie, nie wiesz.
<Lasoty> dziesiątki razy to ustawiałem
<Lasoty> tak wiem
<gjm> Proszę o weryfikację.
<gjm> Pierwsze słyszę o czymś takim.
<Lasoty> otóż starsze wersje biosu Award nie mają opcji bootowania z pena (removable disk)
<Dreadlish> tak
<Lasoty> ale najczęśniej wykrywają go jako normalny dysk
<stozek> no wlasnie
<Wizard> Ta, i tam USB widać w dyskach.
<Wizard> O ile w ogóle widać.
<Dreadlish> flop i pxe
<Dreadlish> i jazda ;D
<stozek> widzi ze jest ale nie bootuje
<Wizard> :|
<gjm> Tylko że to nie musi u niego działać.
<stozek> starszy bios
<Wizard> No niekoniecznie.
<Lasoty> bo po za tym że ustawisz aby startował z hdd ot jeszcze musisz ustawić kolejność
<stozek> i niedziala wiec tylko cd-eczka
<stozek> :)
<Lasoty> pxe (netboot) to troszkę bardziej hardkorowa zabawa
<gjm> stozek: "nie działa"
<Dreadlish> pxe hardkorowa?
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<gjm> Dreadlish: To jest znawca.
<Dreadlish> świat schodzi do tego, że wszystko musi dać się zrobić jednym przyciskiem.
<stozek> plyta only
<stozek> i niewidze inaczej
<Dreadlish> nie widze*
<gjm> stozek: Pisz poprawnie albo się pogniewamy.
<stozek> szacunek < nie widze>
<stozek> spacja niezadzialala
<stozek> wina hardware
<stozek> nie ludzka
<Dreadlish> nie zadziałała*
<stozek> no niezadzialala
<Dreadlish> to już nie wina hardwaru.
<Dreadlish> no nie zadziałała*
<bastetmilo> ktoś ma pod ręką linka o tym, że na androidzie nie będzie flasha?
<jacekowski> PL?
<gjm> stozek: Nie z czasownikami piszemy oddzielnie.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: wait a sec
<stozek> Dreadlish: jak bede pisal do dziewczyny to najpierw napisze do ciebie abys poprawil i sformatowal a potem do niej :)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/adobe-releases-flash-player-11-1-with-ice-cream-sandwich-support/17300
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cbt5lpz> (at www.zdnet.com)
<bastetmilo> dzięki wilekie
<bastetmilo> wielkie*
<Dreadlish> stozek: prosze bardzo
<Dreadlish> stozek: polskich znaków też się nie należy bać.
<Dreadlish> jak powiesz, że masz [tu nazwa jakiegokolwiek państwa] klawiaturę i to będzie powód
<Dreadlish> to to jest gówno nie powód.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/06/flash-player-and-android-update.html
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a tu prosto od adobe
<gjm> Dreadlish: morza ma hinskom?
<Dreadlish> gjm: a może mieć nawet suahili.
<stozek> Dreadlish: to bardziej skomplikowane czasochlonne wiec po co sobie utrudniac :)
<bastetmilo> o, to jeszcze lepsze :)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: this is no longer going to be the case, as we have not continued developing and testing Flash Player for this new version of Android and its available browser options.
<Dreadlish> stozek: ale czasochłonne
<Dreadlish> stozek: chyba, że piszesz jedną literę na sekundę
<Dreadlish> jakoś wszyscy potrafią oprócz Ciebie.
<jacekowski> bo w sumie flash na telefonach byl bez sensu
<jacekowski> gry i tak wymagaly myszy w sumie
<jacekowski> te flashowe
<stozek> Dreadlish: no nie ale tak jest troche szybciej
<jacekowski> youtube dzialal przy pomocy wlasnej aplikacji
<jacekowski> a reszta to reklamy
<Psotnick> ew jakieś playery inne niż yt
<Dreadlish> stozek: nie jest wcale szybciej, gdy się przyzwyczaisz do poprawnego pisania.
<stozek> ąęćż niemam na klawiaturze :)
<jacekowski> Psotnick: jakie
<Dreadlish> nie masz*
<Dreadlish> układ klawiatury sobie zmień w takim razie
<Dreadlish> polecam pl2
<Psotnick> vimeo czy dailymotion chociażby, nie wiem czy są appki na androida od tego, nie mam andka
<jacekowski> Psotnick: a poza tym, od tego jest html5
<stozek> Dreadlish: dopiero co sie ucze liuxa wiec jakie kolwiek zmiany odpadaja narazie
<jacekowski> ale dziwi mnie ze samo adobe zaczelo oficjalnie wspierac koniec flasha
<qermit> jacekowski: skupiają się na czymś innym
<Dreadlish> stozek: jakiekolwiek.
<Dreadlish> stozek: ciesz sie, że nie ma ftpda
<qermit> zresztą flash jest już niepotrzebny, bo weszło websocket
<stozek> Dreadlish: spacja zadzialala :)
<jacekowski> qermit: wymien przegladarke ktora to potrafi - i nie ma zablokowanego
<stozek> Dreadlish: czego?
<gjm> kogo*
<qermit> jacekowski: testowałem na chrome(ium) i firefox i działało
<ftpd> Jak to nie ma?
<Dreadlish> ftpd: cześć ftpd ;)
<qermit> jacekowski: nic nie musiałem przestawiac
<jacekowski> qermit: ostatnio jak sprawdzalem to wiekszosc miala to wylaczone domyslnie ze wzgledu na problemy z bezpieczenstwem tego
<gjm> stozek: Zainwestuj w słownik albo będziesz musiał nas opuścić.
<stozek> poprawie się
<jacekowski> ahm
<qermit> jacekowski: kiedy to było?
<jacekowski> widze ze jest nowa wersja websocket
<qermit> no jest oficjalne RFC już
<jacekowski> i widze ze mozilla zrobila to niekompatybilne z reszta
<qermit> niekompatybilne?
<jacekowski> Gecko-based browsers versions 6–10 implement the WebSocket object as "MozWebSocket",[26] requiring extra code to integrate with existing WebSocket-enabled code.
<jacekowski> dorzucili 3 literki z przodu nazwy
<qermit> matko boska
<qermit> ty patrzysz na coś przestarzałego
<qermit> Firefox - 11.0 (11.0)
<jacekowski> 6-10 to sa dosyc nowe wersje
<Dreadlish> hmm
<qermit> Starting in Gecko 11.0, the WebSocket API is no longer prefixed.
<Dreadlish> jest już 14.
<jacekowski> qermit: wyobraz sobie teraz kod co do tego
<qermit> do czego?
<gjm> Dreadlish: 15 nawet.
<qermit> do wspierania starych przeglądarek?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Cześć.
<jacekowski> if (gecko and version >=6 and version <=10) {MozWebSocket} else {WebSocket}
<jacekowski> a ludzie na IE narzekali
<gjm> 15:37 gjm@acer:~ $ firefox -v
<gjm> Mozilla Firefox 15.0
<jacekowski> ze workaroundy trzeba robic na stare wersje
<qermit> jacekowski: ze względów bezpieczeństwa stosuję politykę - nie wspieram starych przglądarek
<Dreadlish> tak.
<jacekowski> firefox 10 to jest jeszcze tegoroczna przegladarka
<qermit> to tak jak byś mówił że mleko niepasteryzowane z lutego jest świerze
<qermit> posłuchaj siębię
<Dreadlish> tylko, że firefox sie rozwija jak papier toaletowy w kiblu.
<gjm> qermit: "świeże"
<CookieM_> w sieci krąży taki żart: nie ma nowego firefoxa? chyba internet nie działa
<jacekowski> Firefox 11 March 13
<jacekowski> firefox dopiero od marca jest 11
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: qermit ma racje.
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: deal with it.
<mati75> lecą za tymi numerkami
<jacekowski> ale tu mi bardziej chodzi o fakt ze wszyscy marudzili ze microsoft zrobil cos niekompatybilnego i trzeba workaroundy robic
<jacekowski> a potem w firefoxie zrobili taki sam numer
<qermit> jacekowski: IE10 jest kompatybilne
<qermit> jacekowski: zresztą ie służy do pobierania innych przeglądrarek
<jacekowski> ie sie bardzo poprawilo
<Dreadlish> ale i tak to ie.
<jacekowski> ja uzywam ie 9 i nie narzekam
<jacekowski> odpala sie szybciej niz firefox
<jacekowski> dziala szybciej
<Dreadlish> a ja opery 12.01
<Dreadlish> i działa lepiej niż ie 9.
<Dreadlish> i mogę mieć ją na wszystkich moich kompach
<Dreadlish> w przeciwieństwie do ie 9
<jacekowski> opera ostatnio mnie zaczela wkurzac
<Dreadlish> używasz ie 9.
<Dreadlish> mnie wkurza chromium przy updacie gentoo.
<Dreadlish> co ma jedno do drugiego?
<Dreadlish> io.
<jacekowski> opera ma webgl implementacje do dupy niestety
<CookieM_> 15-tka ma podobno ostatecznie rozwiązać mityczny problem apetytu fx-a na pamięć: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/firefox-15-accelerates-browsing-for-desktop-phones-and-tablets.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9c62fgt> (at www.datamation.com)
<jacekowski> nie wierze w to
<jacekowski> predzej pieklo zamarznie
<Lasoty> jacekowski: no to w takim razie zamarzło. http://di.com.pl/news/46390,0,Mozilla_Firefox_przyspiesza_na_desktopie_i_na_tabletach_wideo.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d5v3vrb> (at di.com.pl)
<Lasoty> no nic, czas do domku
<Wizard> A wy cały czas naparzacie o gentach i innych tutaj.
<Wizard> Idźcie sobie.
<Alv> :)
<Alv> o 19 lat i 2 kible w gim :D
<Alv> niezle :D
<Alv> co za pajac :)
<gjm> Eh.
<gjm> Ale napsułem.
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> gjm: ban za te trzy linijki czy cos przeoczylem?
<gjm> BlessJah: Prewencyjnie, już na paru kanałach poleciał.
<gjm> Poza tym już miał, tylko identa zmienił.
<BlessJah> prewencja
<Lasoty> o czym mowa bo mnie chwilę nie było
<BlessJah> nic waznego
<BlessJah> z ciekawosci, na jakich kanalach?
<gjm> BlessJah: Notice
<BlessJah> tylko na jednym ma z tego co widze (ale na malym ekranie cos moglem przeoczyc)
<BlessJah> gjm: kiblowales w gimnazjum
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> I nie mam 19 lat.
<mati75> 20
<BlessJah> teoria spiskowa sie sypie
<BlessJah> ale jakbym kiblowal, i to dwa razy, tez bym sie wypieral
<gjm> Niczego się nie wypieram <;
<qermit> gjm: i co z tym piwem?
 * qermit bije gjm 
<gjm> Nie bij mnie :<
<gjm> Kiedy masz czas?
<qermit> dziś?
<gjm> Dziś i jutro nie.
<qermit> to w sobote
<gjm> Okej.
<Lasoty> jakie teraz gówniane fotele robią to masakra
<Lasoty> zdążyłem jeden podłokietnik posklejać to drugi pękł
<qermit> Lasoty: to ich nie jedz, bo będziesz długo zęby szorował
<gjm> BlessJah: ?
<qermit> słownictwo zapewne
<BlessJah> słownictwo
<qermit> moja szkoła
<gjm> "gówniane"?
<qermit> BlessJah: tylko dał byś jeszcze info w powodzie
<qermit> gjm: od tego sie zaczyna
<gjm> No ok, to niech się nie wtrąca w moje bany.
<BlessJah> ban uzasadniony 'bo na innym kanale dostal'
<gjm> Od tego się zaczyna.
<BlessJah> tylko na jednym z wymienionych kanalow gosc ma bana
<gjm> Wiem co robię ;)
<qermit> bijciemasterczułki
<BlessJah> qermit: chcialbym to zobaczyc jako powod kicka
<qermit> kurde, teraz już nie moge bo lucjan wszedł
<lucjan> :P
<lucjan> no co ty
<mati75> lucjan kocioł rozgrzewa
<lucjan> i spalę w nim kilku śmiałków
<lucjan> qermit, piszesz się na to
<qermit> mieszkawsz w warszawie?
<lucjan> Ja?
<mati75> on mieszka na centralnym
<lucjan> czemu cię to interesuje :P?
<gjm> Chce się umówić na randkę.
<lucjan> nie pytałem ciebie, tylko jego
<lucjan> chyba papugi nie potrzebuje?
<gjm> Ja go znam.
<lucjan> Brawo.
<lucjan> Teraz czekam na odpowiedź qermita
<qermit> chce spalić kilku śmiałków
<lucjan> w kotle.
<lucjan> nie qermit, nie mieszkam w Wawie.
<lucjan> trochę dalej na zachód.
<qermit> to cie nie kofam, nie pisze sie na to
<lucjan> chlip :(
<lucjan> qermit, jak możesz
<lisu> powitać
<lucjan> ave
<lisu> jest sprawa: jak zrobić coś takiego: z tail -f /var/log/messages wyciągać "online" dane jeśli są podobne(takie same) do wzorca ?
<lisu> ktoś ma jakis pomysł?
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to znaczy "online", ale z wzorcem to grep sed i awk pracuje
<qermit> lisu: while read
<lisu> qermit: hmm, czy to będzie działać tak samo powiedzmy jak cat?
<qermit> lisu: lepiej
<qermit> lisu: otwórz sobie deskryptor i czytaj z niego
<lisu> hmm, while read line do... hmm moze i cos by z tego było
<qermit> lisu: while read -u ${FD}
<lisu> fd?
<qermit> exec 9</var/log/messages
<qermit> lisu: while read -u 9
<lisu> o o o. blisko
<lisu> hmm
<jamzed> tail | grep? ;-)
<lisu> dobra inaczej, potrzebuje czytać z portu ttyS0 komendy AT w sensie, zapodaje komendę i czekam aż mi coś modem odpowie
<lisu> socat ładnie działa
<qermit> lisu: no to musisz zrobić microcom /dev/ttyS0 >9 <9
<qermit> czy jakoś tak
<lisu> tutaj z ręki chodzi, ale teraz problem mały z interpretowaniem co po której komendzie, a czat wygląda tak: pytanie^Modpowiedź^Mpytanie^Modpowiedź
<qermit> lisu: BTW polecam też polecenie chat
<qermit> i chatscripty
<lisu> qermit: właśnie chatem podaje "pytanie"
<qermit> a to spoko
<qermit> to prosto sie robi
<lisu> cat /dev/ttyS0 daje mi taki wynik: pytanie odpowiedź
<lisu> zw
<jacekowski> lisu: no to w C jest to banalne
<vasco> siema
<lisu> jacekowski: no wiem, ale nie chce C, C to juz ostateczność
<BlessJah> \o/ pełna automatyzacja
<gjm> BlessJah: Brawo.
<gjm> Polecam /msg ChanServ (de)voice #kanał nick
<lisu> haha :D
<lisu> jeseśmy w domu, it works :D
<vasco> da sie to jaos naprawic czy stawiac sysa od nowa ?
<BlessJah> gjm: nie chodzi o dawanie sobie voice'a
<gjm> Fajnie, ale nie zasyfiaj mi bufora :)
<BlessJah> ?
<gjm> BlessJah: http://wklej.org/id/821595/txt/
<BlessJah> help ignore
<BlessJah> polecam
<gjm> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl.log:17:25 < BlessJah> ignore to nie jest wg mnie kara
<gjm> Hehs.
<BlessJah> chyba mialem upgrade irssi a nawet kilka, bo widze ze mocno sie ignore zmienil
<BlessJah> ale masz mozliwosc ignorowania joinów, mode etc
<gjm> Mam, ale lubię widzieć co się dzieje.
<BlessJah> CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS
<BlessJah>  /ignore #ubuntu-classroom
<BlessJah> gjm: coś za coś
<gjm> Poza tym nie jestem sam (:
<BlessJah> fair point
<BlessJah> mysle ze juz wszystkim moja zabawa sie juz schowala
<lisu> while [ $numer -lt 0xffff ] -> dobrze to to? bo juz zgłupiałem
<lisu> nei działa i wywala blad
<vasco> ehhh no to bedzie 3 instalacja archa od prawie 4 lat
<BlessJah> 0xF to nie liczba niestety
<BlessJah> lisu: bash nie ogarnia raczej hexów, musisz przeliczyc na decymalny
<vasco> zalamka przy instalacji z usb dostaje sh: can`t access tty :/
<gjm> Instalacji czego?
<vasco> archa
<gjm> /j #archlinux
<vasco> ciagne nowy obraz bo ten robilem z unetbootin pod winda
<Wizard> Cześć!
<lisu> nara
<Wizard> lisu mnie nie lubi już :(
<Wizard> Przecierż jego nigdy nie kopałem
<BlessJah> e, skad wiez ze cie nie lubi
<qermit> Wizard: bo go nie kopałeś
<qermit> Wizard: to tak jak z dziewczynami
<qermit> nie pocałuje cie jeżeli nie sprawisz jej małej przykrości
<Wizard> o_O
<qermit> ..|.
<qermit> ..|.\
<julek> heh
<qermit> ..|.`
<qermit> o, teraz to jest fakt
<BlessJah> brail?
<CookieM_> łazik Curiosity podróżując po Marsie oddaje cześć Jet Propulsion Labolatory w Pasadenie odciskając litery "JPL" w alfabecie Morse'a http://tnij.org/jpl_mars
<BlessJah> factoid?
<CookieM_> nie, wiadomość prosto z nasa: http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/multimedia/gallery-indexEvents.html
<BlessJah> nie widze jpl na tym zdjeciu
<CookieM_> trzeba przekartkować slajdy troszkę do przodu
<BlessJah> z tnij.org
<BlessJah> za to swietny emblemat ma na dole
<CookieM_> już nie mogę się doczekać, jak jakiegoś SUVa nie ochrzczą mianem tego łazika (piję do Pathfindera Nissana)
<BlessJah> to jpl jest elementem bieznika?
<CookieM_> tak jest, na tym zdjęciu widać to bardzo wyraźnie: http://tnij.org/bieznik
<BlessJah> widze teraz
<Wizard> Cóż, śladu Armstronga raczej nie przebije ;)
<Wizard> Szczególnie, że na Marsie jest atmosfera.
<jacekowski> kodem morsa
<julek> Wizard: prawie nie ma
<BlessJah> morse'a
<sq3pmk> CW po prostu.
<Dreadlish> cw.
<BlessJah> cw?
<Dreadlish> yup. cw.
<Dreadlish> Continous Waveform
<BlessJah> cw != morse code
<Dreadlish> znajdź coś na cw co nie jest morsem
<Dreadlish> piwo ci postawie.
<sq3pmk> no
<sq3pmk> CW to modulacja polegająca na przerywaniu fali nośnej
<sq3pmk> chyba, że ktoś sobie własny kod wymyśli
<BlessJah> tak
<sq3pmk> ale to będzie odkrywanie Ameryki na nowo, nic więcej się nie zrobi
<BlessJah> kod morsa to kod, sposob zapisu tekstu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jesli cw to kod morsa, to te slady na piasku, bedace morsem koda, musza byc cw :D
<BlessJah> miód jest żółty i słodki
<Wizard> Morsem koda :D
<sq3pmk> :D
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja pierdziele, krótkofalarze zrozumieją skrót myślowy.
<gjm> Nasz spec.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: krótkofalarze tak
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ty nie musisz
<Dreadlish> ;D
<BlessJah> nie mozesz powiedziec ze slady na piasku sa odcisniete w cw
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> "ślady na piasku odciśnięte w emisji fali".
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> s/odcisniete//
<mateusz> cześć, mam pytanie, zainstalowałem inkscape i nie odpala się, dotarłem do sprawdzenia zależności bibliotek: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 => not found, libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 => not found
<mateusz> mam takie biblioteki tylko w wersji 3.0
<mateusz> pytanie: czy mogę coś zrobić aby uaktywnić Inkscape?
<Dreadlish> zainstalować te biblioteki.
<mateusz> mam takie: /usr/lib/libgdkmm-3.0.so.1 /usr/lib/libgtkmm-3.0.so.1
<Dreadlish> apt-get install libgtkmm-2.4
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<Dreadlish> chociaż tamten też powinien ruszyć
<Dreadlish> z sudo
<mateusz> ten drugi mam
<mateusz> ten pierwszy 260mb ale spróbuję
<mateusz> ;)
<mateusz> mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie nakładki graficznej na svn, korzysta ktoś może z rabbitvcs? albo poleci coś przypominającego tortoisesvn z windowsa?
<Dreadlish> nakładka graficzna na svna...
<Dreadlish> to nie moja działka.
<vasco> moge prosic o pomoc :)
<Biszkopcik> Lasoty: http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=7944
<gjm> vasco: Z czym?
<Lasoty> jeśli będę w stanie
<ftpd> Yet another jabber server that nobody gives a shit. Brawo, Biszkopcik.
<ftpd> "W prywatnej serwerowni w Tucholi". Strych, piwnica, czy pokój siostry?
<vasco> podzial dysku ale nie moge wpisac w MB tylko sektorami, jak to wyliczyc ?
<gjm> To czym ty partycjonujesz?
<Lasoty> no właśnie
<vasco> dajmy na to 100mb to ile to sektorow
<ftpd> Brzmi jak fdisk.
<vasco> jakis cgdisk :/
<Lasoty> zależy jak masz ustawione
<ftpd> cfdisk przyjmuje w MB.
<ftpd> Wpisz 100M
<Lasoty> stary, na ubuntu masz gpart tym sobie to zrób :)
<Lasoty> albo tak jak przedmówca
 * gjm czeka na ten moment
<vasco> ftpd: thx dziala
<Lasoty> gjm: jaki?
<gjm> Nijaki.
<Lasoty> aha
<gjm> vasco: Już mówiliśmy gdzie masz się udać z problemami dot. Archa.
<vasco> bylem 2 razy i sie nie doczekalem odpowiedzi
<ftpd> Uważasz, że to nasz problem?
<Lasoty> dlatego polecamy ubuntu, tu jak widzisz odpowiedź zawsze znajdziesz :)
<gjm> Prosiłem 2 razy i zero reakcji, więc co powinienem zrobić?
<ftpd> To jest kanał Ubuntu. Tutaj wspieramy Ubuntu. Mamy gdzieś, że archowcy nie wspierają archowców na kanale archa.
<vasco> nie to moj problem na wlasne zyczenie
<ftpd> gjm: Kupić mi piwo.
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> O, Dziubdziasek.
<Lasoty> mówicie do kolegi tak jakby miało to zabrzmieć: "s**(pada)*j bo nie używasz ubuntu, a to trzeba z marchewką a nie z rózgą
<ftpd> Lasoty: Ale to ma tak zabrzmieć. Nie dość, że z własnej, nieprzymuszonej woli i za darmo chcemy pomagać ubuntowcom, to jeszcze mamy to robić dla archowców? Co nas archowcy?
 * bastetmilo wróciła z sabatu :)
<gjm> Lasoty: Dzięki za radę, nie wiesziałem co zrobić.
<Dreadlish> cześć bastetmilo
<Lasoty> widzę właśnie ;P
<bastetmilo> hello Dreadlish
<Lasoty> zero podejścia do człowieka
<gjm> s/wiesziałem/wiedziałem/
<gjm> Lasoty: Załóż sobie _swój_ kanał i tam sobie podchodź jak chcesz.
<bastetmilo> kto mi zreferuje co się działo jak mnie na było na ochotnika?
<Dreadlish> kto chce ten pomoże
<Dreadlish> whatever
<Lasoty> nie mam zamiaru dublować coś co już jest
<ftpd> Lasoty: Mogę Ci supportować dowolną dystrybucję, o dowolnej porze. Stawka: 500 złotych za dobę. Wchodzisz w to?
<Lasoty> a po co masz mi co kolwiek supportować?
<Dreadlish> nieźle sobie liczysz ftpd.
<gjm> Polecam.
<ftpd> Hint: jak Ci się nie podoba to, co dostajesz _za darmo_ i zamierzasz krytykować, to sobie idź.
<mateusz> Dreadlish: instalacja libgtkmm-2.4 nie pomogła, masz jakieś pomysły jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> mateusz: sprawdzić czy ma sie podlinkowaną bibliotekę.
<Lasoty> nie, nie pójdę, chyba że mnie wywalicie
<Lasoty> będę robił po swojemu i starał się zmieniać świat
<Lasoty> szyderców jest na pęczki
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: powiało faszyzmem.
<Lasoty> a ja walczę z nimi jak z opryszczką
<ftpd> Dreadlish: To mój ulubiony tekst. Jak w byłej-byłej firmie klienci się chcieli 'dogadać' na reinstalkę/odwirusowanie po godzinach, jak nie miałem ochoty uśmiechałem się promiennie, wołałem, że oczywiście i że to kosztuje 500 zł. Mieli 'zadzwonić'. Nigdy nie dzwonili.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: ja nie lubie wyrzucać ludzi, wole jak sami wychodzą.
<gjm> Czasem lubisz :)
<szkodnik> buenas noches
<szkodnik> chicos y chicas :D
<Dreadlish> ftpd: mi wystarczy przy rodzince
<gjm> Cześć szkodnik :)
<Dreadlish> ftpd: zrobie tyle ile mi się chce, ba, zazwyczaj więcej niż mi się chce
<Dreadlish> jeszcze narzekają
<Dreadlish> leci tekst '100 za godzinę, to nie będziecie narzekać'
<Lasoty> hehe, to na co czekacie? załóżcie płatny support ubuntu :)
<Lasoty> kto wie, może to nisza :)
<Dreadlish> ale śmieszne.
<gjm> Newfag mówi mi co mam robić. :<
<Dreadlish> gdyby support był płatny, to by dużo mniej debili tu wchodziło
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: tak w przybliżeniu to pewnie 0 ;)
<Dreadlish> bo by musiało zapłacić za to, że zadadzą idiotyczne pytanie
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: tak.
<mateusz> Dreadlish: masz na myśli stworzenie odpowiednich symlinków?
<Lasoty> gdyby nie te debile jak ty ich nazywasz (i mnie przy okazji zapewne też) to by tego kanału w ogóle sensu waszego istnienia nie było
<gjm> Nie no, było paru co chciało bulić.
<Lasoty> bo na kim byście mogli trolować?
<Dreadlish> mateusz: mam na myśli sprawdzenia, czy jest /usr/lib/lbgtkmm-2.4.so jest
<Dreadlish> mateusz: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so
<Dreadlish> bo się ciachnąłem
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: na chwile obecną, to rzuce tekstem
<Dreadlish> 'nie ucz ojca dzieci robić'
<mateusz> nie ma
<gjm> Dreadlish++
<Dreadlish> mateusz: a cokolwiek z /usr/lib/libgtk-mm.2.4.so. coś dalej?
<mateusz> nic
<mateusz> libgtkmm-3.0.so.1      libgtkmm-3.0.so.1.1.0
<mateusz> takie dwa mam tylko
<Dreadlish> echm
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<mateusz> nie pomogło
<mateusz> dalej mam te dwa pliki
<Dreadlish> a robisz to z sudo?
<mateusz> może mam coś uruchomione
<mateusz> tak, z sudo
<Dreadlish> hmm
 * Dreadlish aż doczołga się do debiana
<Lasoty> Dreadlish: synek, do kogo mówisz?
<gjm> Lasoty: Jakiś problem?
<Dreadlish> jakiś problem, żeby zobaczyć jak coś się w apcie robiło?
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: a ile Ty masz lat, że mówisz o nim per 'synek'? ;)
<mateusz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176664/
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: poza tym gtfo.
<Lasoty> tekst :nie ucz ojca dzieci robić mnie rozdrażnił
<gjm> Ty mnie drażnisz cały czas.
<Dreadlish> mateusz: mały terminal?
<Lasoty> gjm: widzę że masz z tym problem :P
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: ja Ci powiem gdzie jest twój problem
<Lasoty> słucham Cię uważnie
<Lasoty> aż jestem ciekaw
<Dreadlish> http://wklej.to/RJMg6
<Lasoty> no i?
<gjm> Hanoi.
<mateusz> Dreadlish: dobra poszło to samo bez komunikatu o konsoli
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: robiąc z siebie zbawce świata nie osiągniesz dużo synek
<Lasoty> nie uważam siebie za zbawcę światą, zwalczam tylko manię wielkości
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: tylko wkurzysz kilka osób, które będą bardzo chętne do wrzucenia cię w trumnę
<Dreadlish> Lasoty: zwalczasz manię wielkości manią wielkości?
<Lasoty> a czym ja kogoś wkurzyłem?
<Dreadlish> niezły sposób.
<gjm> Lasoty: Tak, mnie.
<Dreadlish> mnie również.
<Lasoty> nie uważam siebie za guru
<Lasoty> ani za osobę z manią wielkości
<Lasoty> nie chcę nikogo urazić
<Lasoty> ani nikomu się narazić
<Lasoty> jedynę co chcę osiągnąć, to aby ludzie nie gnoili innych ludzi za to że wiedzą mniej niż oni
<Dreadlish> powiało hipokryzją
<gjm> Zostań ministrem oświaty.
<gjm> W Mozambiku najlepiej.
<Lasoty> wtedy coś takiego mi się włącza, aby im samym udowodnić żeby przypomnieli sobie że sami doskonali nie są
<Dreadlish> gjm: 23:16 Ignoring ALL from Lasoty
<Dreadlish> gjm: polecam.
<Lasoty> no ale widzę że tu są osoby pokroju osób w naszym parlamencie
<gjm> Nie mogę.
<Dreadlish> pewnie i tak za godzinkę mu zdejmę
<Dreadlish> ale niech chwile sobie pogada :)
<Lasoty> hehe, prawda w oczy kole :P
<Lasoty> dobra, ja już siedzę cicho
<ftpd> Uwielbiam, jak w rozmowę na temat wtrąca się "specjalista", który figę wie, ale chce sobie pogadać.
<szkodnik> ej jakis ktos wpakowal mi sie na prifffka i chyba chce mnie podrywac :(
<gjm> szkodnik: Poka logi.
<ftpd> szkodnik: To nie ja. Ale jak chcesz, też przyjdę!
<szkodnik> ftpd, ty nie mozesz, bo marudzisz na moje literowki!
<ftpd> A, ok.
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: pokasz
<ftpd> To nie. Jeszcze zaskamlesz.
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, e nie
<szkodnik> on sadzi, ze jestem samcem
<szkodnik> wiec chyba nie o podywanie chodzi :(
<ftpd> Może to qermit, próbuje kolejną osobę namówić na piwo?
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: spoko ;D
<szkodnik> nie bede pic piwa z qermit
<Dreadlish> to idź na wino
<Dreadlish> tanie.
<szkodnik> bez sensu
<szkodnik> jak juz mam sie meczyc i pic wino, to niech chociaz dobre bedzie
<Dreadlish> to lepiej nic nie pić.
<dweller> spirytus w żyłę daje radę
<dweller> i pić nie trzeba
<bastetmilo> wszczykujmy sobie marichunane!
<Dreadlish> denatur
<ftpd> W żyłę nie. W odbyt.
<Dreadlish> łatwiej dostać
<mateusz> Dreadlish: szukałem biblioteki w /usr/lib/ a one są w /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<mateusz> Inkscape działa
<mateusz> Dreadlish: dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> ach
<Dreadlish> spoko
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<gjm> Dobranoc bastetmilo :)
<bastetmilo> pa moje karaluszki :)
<ftpd> "Nasze".
<gjm> Zamówić dezynsekcję?
<ftpd> Deratyzację.
<szkodnik> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-08-31
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Kto to jest Lasoty?
<Wizard> http://bash.org.pl/4842104/ jakie to smutnie prawdziwe :(
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard.
<Wizard> A, zaszaleją i zmienię sobie temat na Radiance :D
<Wizard> Oooo!
<Wizard> Ale jasno!
<gjm> :)
<Wizard> Hmm, następne Ubuntu nazywa się Quantal Quetzal.
<Wizard> Co to jest quetzal? :P
<Wizard> Hmm, ptak jakiś.
<Wizard> Ah, torogon.
<gjm> Ładny nawet.
<Voldenet> Ubuntu QQ
<Voldenet> Mówcie co chcecie, nazwa niezbyt dobrze się kojarzy
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Dreadlish> dzień bry
<bastetmilo> Udał mi się wczoraj sabat :)
<Dreadlish> oh
<Dreadlish> a gdzie byłaś?
<bastetmilo> Na 3 spotkaniu Geek Girls Carrots Wrocław
<szkodnik> hello
<szkodnik> i bye
<Dreadlish> szkodnika
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Chujowa nazwa.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ? Kanały Ci się nie pomyliły?
<Wizard> Nie, nazwa jest po prostu tak debilna i infantylna, że musiałem to wyrazić dosadnie.
<bastetmilo> Nie ma przeklinania.
<Dreadlish> och, zawsze chciałem to zobaczyć
<mati75> ;]
<mati75> intrugująca nazwa
<mati75> intrygująca*
<tajwanuser> cze
<Psotnick> o/
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<mati75> o/
<m477> \o\
<Psotnick> /o/
<m477> |o|
<Wizard> \o/
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Twoja nienawiść bardzo mi się podoba :)
<shpaq> co tu tach cicho?
<shpaq> *tak even
<TheNumb> hej, hop, siup, tralala
<bastetmilo> mnie nie działa skrypt :(
 * m477 robi hałas
<Wizard> Lepiej, żeby było cicho, niż żeby trole przychodziły instalować archa.
<gjm> Chyba czas zmienić distro.
<Wizard> gjm: Po co? Ubuntu działa :)
<gjm> Nie Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Ah, to tak, instaluj Ubu.
<Wizard> Po prostu działa.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej mnie.
<stozek> witam
<stozek> jest ktos chętny pomóc?
<Lasoty> stozek: słucham Ciebie ja
<stozek> Lasoty: dzięki że sie odezwałes
<stozek> Lasoty: powracam do problemu flash mimo wersji 12
<stozek> Lasoty: firefox niewidzi nawet okna yt a chromium wyswietla w oknie napis missing plug-in
<Lasoty> a zainstalowałeś ten plugin?
<stozek> Lasoty: nie da się
<stozek> Lasoty: to tylko informacja missing plug-in
<Lasoty> a mógłbyś troszeczkę szerzej powiedzieć dlaczego>?
<Lasoty> wczoraj Ci pisałem jak zainstaloać
<stozek> mam flasha
<stozek> moze trzeba jakies sterowniki do karty graficznej jak na windowsa?
<stozek> Lasoty: może podesłał bym ci screena?
<Lasoty> screena czego?
<stozek> jak to wyglada na yt u mnie
<Lasoty> odezwij się do mnie na jabbera (leszekl@biuinf.pl
<stozek> ok
<CookieM> stozek, otwierasz synaptika, szukasz flash plugin installer, zaznaczasz do instalacji, dokonujesz zmian (apply changes), jak synaptika nie masz, to otwierasz centrum oprogramowania i procedura taka sama
<stozek> ale mam flasha
<CookieM> po wpisaniu about:plugins wyświetla Shockwave Flash?
<ftpd> stozek: Skoro tłumaczenie po dobroci "to nie jest kanał archa" nie działa, może zafundować Ci bana?
<Lasoty> ftpd: ale stożek ma ubu już od dziś :P
<Lasoty> a przepraszam
<Lasoty> pomyliłem osoby
<bastetmilo> A to on cały czas mówi o archu?
<Lasoty> w sumie też jestem zdziwiony
<bastetmilo> stozek: jakie masz distro?
<CookieM> słyszałem, że Arch dla noobies nazywa się Manjaro
<mati75> CookieM: zwalony jest
<mati75> lepiej brigde linux
<stozek> niemam arch tylko ubuntu
<stozek> ftpd: dajesz bana bo ktoś szuka pomocy w pierwszych krokach?
<gjm> ftpd: To nie ten.
<Lasoty> stozek: przyzwyczaj się, na tym kanale moderatorzy są trochę nadgorliwi :)
<stozek> widzę
<gjm> Siedzi tu od wczoraj i już doradza.
<mati75> na kanale nie ma moderatorów
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: akurat ftpd nie jest opem.
<bastetmilo> gjm: wymądrza się.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: czemu firma w której pracujesz masz taka paskudną stronę?
<Lasoty> bo nie jest nam potrzebna
<Lasoty> jest bo jest
<Lasoty> gjm: a to że siedzę tu od wczoraj to znaczy że mam siedzieć cicho?
<Lasoty> po za tym od przedwczoraj :P
<gjm> Nie, nie wypowiadaj się na tematy o których nie masz pojęcia.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: nie obraź się, ale lepiej nie mieć w ogóle strony, niż mieć taką.
<Lasoty> tzn na jakie?
<Lasoty> wiesz, nie jestem właścicielem firmy
<gjm> 12:30 < Lasoty> stozek: przyzwyczaj się, na tym kanale moderatorzy są trochę nadgorliwi :)
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: rozumiem. Tylko wizerunek waszej firmy w internecie leży i kwiczy. Warto o tym pomyśleć.
<Lasoty> mając na myśli moderatorzy mówiłem o osobach z uprawnieniami do wywalenia innych osób ok?
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: ja cię rozumiem, ale nie mam na to akurat wpływu
<gjm> Kto używa Thunderbirda jako klienta irc? LOL
<Lasoty> Ja
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: spoko :) - takie mam zboczenie zawodowe, że widze takie rzeczy.
<Lasoty> i co w tym złego?
<gjm> Lasoty: Wiem że ty.
<bastetmilo> gjm: to tak można???
<Lasoty> 15 wersja ma taką funkcyjkę
<gjm> bastetmilo: https://support.mozillamessaging.com/pl/kb/wiadomosci-blyskawiczne-i-czat
<Lasoty> postanowiłem ją wypróbować
<CookieM> ja jak bota google nakierowałem na stronę mojej 'firmy' (nawet jej nie indeksował, była taka szkaradna), to od razu kierownictwo zainwestowało w prostą, statyczną ale schludną stronkę
<Lasoty> ja podejrzewam że szefostwu mojemu nie bardzo chce się inwestować w stronkę, bo specyfika firmy tego w sumie nie wymaga. Ale osobiście przyznaję wam rację
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: dlaczego mówisz 'nam'? Podejrzewasz, że za bastetmilo kryje się wiecej osób?
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: a sorry. Nie zauwazylam, co napisał Cookie
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: :)
<stozek> Lasoty: cos niemoge skonfigurowac jabbera
<Lasoty> hmm, a gdzie masz konto?
<Lasoty> i jakiego klienta używasz?
<stozek> jabbim
<stozek> moze jakies gg?
<stozek> ps+
<ftpd> 12:27:26 |      stozek   | niemam arch tylko ubuntu
<ftpd> Za "niemam" powinna być kara.
<Wizard> stozek: Pisz poprawnie.
<stozek> kurcze sorry
<ftpd> I za "niemoge".
<Wizard> I po polsku.
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> -pl w nazwie kanału jednak coś oznacza :P
<Wizard> Cześć, ftpd.
<ftpd> Cześc Wizard.
<shpaq> cześć dziewczęta
<DaZ> guten abend \o
<Wizard> DaZ jak zwykle w opozycji, jak zawsze pod wiatr, indywiduum.
<Wizard> Jak Macierewicz.
<kretu> byle by brzozy nie badał
<BlessJah> hipster!
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> cześć wszystkim
<Wilczek> Wizard: To Ty żyjesz? ;) chociaż w tym przypadku to pytanie powinno być zadane w drugą stronę
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Żyję.
<Wizard> Ale życie nie polega tylko na IRCu.
<Wizard> Chyba.
<Voldenet> Wizard: bzdura
<Wizard> o, Voldenet.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> O, Wizard. Cześć.
<Voldenet> Pewnego razu słyszałem taką opowieść o życiu, ktoś mi wmawiał, że istnieje życie poza internetem
<Voldenet> bullshit
<BlessJah> ffmpeg version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<BlessJah> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<BlessJah> co my teraz zrobimy :(
<Voldenet> Co
<Voldenet> ffmpeg
<Voldenet> deprecated
<bastetmilo> a co to jest?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ffmpeg - ffmpeg video converter
<BlessJah> z mana, skromni są
<bastetmilo> ach, no tak. Już pamiętam.
<BlessJah> ffmpeg to program, który potrafi przekonwertować dowolny format audio, video czy img do dowolnego innego formatu, w locie zmieniając rozmiar, bitrate, fps
<gjm> No shit.
<Voldenet> GJM PRZEKLĄŁ
<Voldenet> Chociaż w sumie
<BlessJah> gjm: są wśród nas ignoranci, którzy tego nie wiedzą
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie to nie
<julek> cześć
<bastetmilo> gjm: to niby ja jestem tą ignorantką :)
<gjm> Wstydź się.
 * bastetmilo się wstydzi
<Wizard> bastetmilo: uśmiechnij się.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a po co?
<Wizard> Bo tu tak smutno.
<Wizard> Taka zwykła, szara egzystencja.
<bastetmilo> :D
<bastetmilo> może być?
<gjm> HRHR
<dweller> iks pe
<bastetmilo> gjm: jak Ty to zrobisz hrhr to mucha nie siada :)
<gjm> (:
<DaZ> hur hur
<bastetmilo> hihihi
<CookieM_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iitLKxMu_MM
<Voldenet> Tylko ja chcę JUŻ wolne?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: przecież szkoła jeszcze się nie zaczęła
<BlessJah> ba, rok akademicki zaczyna się za miesiąc
<Wizard> Voldenet: Ja chcę urop :(
<BlessJah> a ja nie wiem czemu ffmpeg wywala mi invalid pixel aspect ratio
<Voldenet> Trzeba przesiedzieć
<Voldenet> BlessJah: uważaj, kodeki mają bugi
<Voldenet> spróbuj innym kodekiem
<Wizard> Matan: :*
<Matan> Wizard: oh, stop it ;3
<Wizard> Oh, to pisz po polsku ;3
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie wiem co odtwarza moja komórka
<BlessJah> to ten ubuntowski ffmpeg :/
<Voldenet> BlessJah: chędoż ubuntu, skompiluj sobie
<Wizard> U mnie działa.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej w połączeniu z minidlna.
 * Matan zastanawia się nad kupnem budżetowego tabletu
<Wizard> Po co ci?
<Matan> Wizard: jest ku temu powód
<Wizard> Jaki?
<Matan> tani i ujdzie jako prezent dla dzieciaka który wybiera się do szkoły
<Wizard> Ah.
<Matan> tylko nie wiem co wybrać tak do 350zł [max]
<BlessJah> trolololo, chroot na archa i ffmpeg już nie narzeka
<CookieM_> Linus zapytany, czy Linux skończyłby się, gdyby potrącił go autobus, odpowiada 'nie będę się tym przejmować' http://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/if-linus-torvalds-got-hit-by-a-bus-would-linux-die.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/99mt7a3> (at www.serverwatch.com)
<BlessJah> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49732/how-to-make-changes-in-gconf-editor-permanent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8t2phjl> (at askubuntu.com)
<BlessJah> bez jaj
<sesnei> Cześć nie wiecie czasem gdzie dodać xrandr -85 tak by podczas bootowania systemu odrazu odświeżanie było takie jaktrzeba, wspomnę że chodzi mi  dodanie tego skryptu tak by startował maksymalnie wcześnie, z góry dzięki za pomoc
<gjm> sesnei: Nie "xrandr -85" a "xrandr -r 85".
<sesnei> Wybacz możliwe że coś przekręciłem, chodzi mi o to że narazie dodałem ten skrypt do autostartu, tylko że w ekranie logowania mi nie działa, nie wygląda to dość dobrze
<gjm> A co do autostartu to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<gjm> Samo "xrandr -r 85" to nie skrypt.
<sesnei> możliwe, ale mi chodzi raczej o efekt jaki to polecenie daje,  i doda mi to, to polecenie do autostartu tak by wczytało się zanim ekran ładowania systemu się uruchomi tak ?
<gjm> Musisz dopisać to do /etc/rc.local
<gjm> Z sudo oczywiście.
<sesnei> dobra to rozumiem, obojętnie gdzie tak ? ( Może byc na początku, na końcu albo gdzieś w środku  )
<gjm> Pokaż najlepiej co tam masz, użyj wklej.org.
<sesnei> chwilowo to nie możliwe nie piszę z pc
<gjm> Prawdopodobnie masz tam tylko nagłówek i komentarze, w takim wypadku dodaj a końcu.
<bastetmilo> sesnei: nie stawiaj tylu spacji :)
<sesnei> ok
<sesnei> dzięki za info
<shpaq>                              
<Matan> hmmm...
<sesnei> Skoro już zdaje pytanie, mam jescze jedno. Czy da radę zmienić tak ustawienia by z innej partycji wczytywało ustawienai programów, ja bym tylko podał lokalizację do ustawień. Niechodzi mi o partycję /home, lecz o samo podpięcie folderu z ustawieniami np, firefoxa. Da radę coś takiego zrobić ?
<sesnei> * jeszcze, ustawienia
<bastetmilo> sesnei: nie stawiaj spacji przed znakami zapytania.
<sesnei> Dobrze.
<bastetmilo> dziękuję :)
<Matan> problem solved
<gjm> sesnei: Możesz zrobić dowiązanie co njwyżej.
<gjm> BBL
<DaZ> dopsz wiedzieć
<sesnei> dobra rozumiem, a coś do tvnplayera polecacie bo mi nie chce pójśc w przeglądarce, niema czasem jakiegoś skryptu do xmbc
<DaZ> podobno jest
 * Matan słyaszał nawet o czymś do vlc
<DaZ> na cholere ty to oglądasz, to zatruwa umysł >:
<Matan> już lepiej BBC GO dorwać
<julek> zalałem drzwi kawą - wygląda to jak jakaś pamiątka po imprezie i nie da się zmyć;)
<sesnei> Nie, nie, nikt normalny nie czyta tvn24, a seriale mają nawet ok,
<Matan> pamiątką po imprezie byłby brak drzwi :P)
<julek> heh
<julek> od łazienki, to tak głupio;)
<julek> w ogóle to nawet myślałem, żeby niektóre drzwi pozdejmować. i tak cały czas otwarte
<sesnei> Jeszcze jedno z mojej strony, świetna strona, byle tak dalej, można tu się więcej dowiedzieć niż na ubuntu.pl
<Voldenet> sesnei: ostatnio na ps3 obsługiwałem tvnplayera
<Voldenet> zrobili natywnie
<Voldenet> może coś się da wykombinować z tym tvnplayerem z ps3
<sesnei> zobacze, też tak macie Niektóre ważne funkcje mogą nie działać w tej wersji przeglądarki, dlatego włączyliśmy podstawowy widok HTML. Zainstaluj nowoczesną przeglądarkę, taką jak Google Chrome.
<Laif> sensei http://banasiak.me/2012/08/sposob-na-tvn-player-ipla-tvp-vod-pod-linuksem/
<sesnei> A wczoraj wszystko poprawnie wyświetlało, jak widać po user agencie ładuje stronę
<sesnei> Dzięki, jest jeszcze TVP.
<micom> Czesc, poszukuje na wirtualke lzejszego srodowiska do ubuntu.
<micom> Ktore mozecie polecic jako stabilne i jednoczesnie user-friendly?
<sesnei> xfce,
<micom> ok, dzięki
<micom> sudo apt-get install xfce, czy warto samemu zbudować?
<DaZ> po co budować >:
<micom> najnowsza wersja:<
<micom> niech będzie i apt
<sesnei> Wiesz co xfce to coś jak gnome 2 z wyglądu, powinno być dobrym wyborem
<micom> fajnie, uzywam gnome-shell
<sesnei> http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Instalacja_innych_%C5%9Brodowisk_graficznych
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/92le7u6> (at pl.wikibooks.org)
<micom> ok zainstalowane, uda mi sie przelogowac bez wylogowywania?
<micom> przelogowac Xy
<sesnei> niet
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> W sumie, to Unity 2D je mało ramu, do wirtualki powinno starczyć.
<Wizard> To tylko metacity, pare demonów i te panele, a one są w Qt.
<micom> zainstlaowane i sprawdzone
<micom> jednak nic mi nie zastapi gnome-shell classic
<Wizard> Nie ma czegoś takiego :)
<micom> zainstalowalem gnome-shell, pojawilo sie przy logowaniu "gnome "gnome classic" "gnome cos tam no effects"
<micom> u mnie jest
<Wizard> Nie ma gnome-shell classic.
<Wizard> Proste.
<mati75> jest gnome classiec
<mati75> classic*
<mati75> zwany inaczej gnome fallback
<mati75> lub failback
<sesnei> to jak coś jest też mate, w ostateczności fluxbox
<sesnei> Jak masz słabą grafikę to odpala ci gnome classic, ale to nie to samo co gnome 2
<Wizard> No nie. To rozwój \o/
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, de Icaza (czy tam de Icasa) teraz pisze, że linuksowe biurko umiera.
<Wizard> Ale się wcześnie skapnął.
<Wizard> Jego (niegdyś) Gnome zyskało popularność i było tak popularne i lubiane z trzech powodów: Gnome miało cel, który konsekwentnie realizowano; Ubunty wybrały Gnome na swój pulpit, no i ~2008 kop po wydaniu KDE4.
<Wizard> Tymczasem prawiczki z projektu pokłóciły się z Cannonicalem o libnotify i teraz jest kupa.
<Wizard> Niestety, ma to swoje minusy. Z projektu Gnome pouciekali programiści, nawet chyba RedHat część zabrał. Ostatnio jakiś gość pisał, że GTK ma jednego (!) programistę!
<Wizard> Ci, co zostali - rzeźbią teraz bez ładu i składu.
<Wizard> Przykład - ostatnie zmiany w Nautilusie, Bogowie.
<mati75> gimp miał 2.5 programisty
<Wizard> Ktoś sobie zainstalował OS X i postanowił pościągać trochę więcej, niż to było wcześniej.
<Wizard> No i w 12.10 będzie starszy Nautilus.
<Wizard> I to jest ten problem, ta garstka debili, którzy psują Gnome i których nikt nie ogarnia ma wpływ na rozwój Ubuntu. A raczej brak rozwoju :)
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy społeczność podjęła dobrą decyzję w sprawie utrącenia Unity 2D.
<sesnei> A czy czasem Unity nie ma własnych developerów, i coraz więcej w nim qt
<Wizard> Ja bym utrącił raczej to "3D"
<Wizard> Ano właśnie o tym mówię.
<Wizard> Bo tak, Unity 2D jest niedorobione i momentami przymula bez sensu.
<sesnei> Jak dla mnie unity to coś jak moder łui
<sesnei> To menu wysuwane z boku, to samo ma 8
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Siemano, Quintasan :)
<Wizard> sesnei: Moim zdaniem Unity to krok w dobrą stronę.
<Quintasan> Cześć Wizard
<sesnei> No tak, bo te kafelki to krok w stronę wc.
<Wizard> Kafelki są OK.
<Quintasan> Unity to krok w stronę kolejnego rozłamu :D
<Wizard> I jeszcze się przewijają, chociaż w Unity 2D jest to jakoś sensowniej zrobione.
<Wizard> Quintasan: Nie ma alternatywy właściwie.
<Quintasan> Używajmy KDE
<micom> gnome classic
<Wizard> KDE stało się polem minowym, albo torem przeszkód.
<Quintasan> Tam przynajmniej nie robi się podziału na 2D i 3D z czego oba są pisane w różnych językach :D
<sesnei> Tylko na tablecie, pozatym apliakcjie napisane w moder ui są ograniczone, nie da się z nich korzystać nawet radia internetowego nie odpalisz aplikacją muzyka
<Quintasan> Chyba mówisz o 4.0
<Wizard> Ale wróćmy do Unity.
<Wizard> Chodzi o to, że Unity 2D utrącono, bo teraz będzie tak, jak w mutter to robi w g-shellu, akceleracja 3D będzie emulowana przez llvm-pipes, czy coś w ten deseń.
<Wizard> Na CPU.
<sesnei> Unity i ta całą wyszukiwarka fajna sprawa,
<Wizard> Unity 2D nie miało takiej możliwości. Jeszcze.
<sesnei> *cała
<Wizard> Bo Qt5, które jest na horyzoncie umie takie coś samo z siebie, wliczając w to QML.
<Wizard> Stary i nowy QML.
<Quintasan> O 4.9.1 wyszło
<Quintasan> no to do roboty
<sesnei> KDE to raczej brak wizji.
<Quintasan> miłego dyskutowania o niczym
<Wizard> Czyli - to samo, a można by trochę się uniezależnić od Gnome.
<Wizard> Quintasan: Dzięki, miłego stawiania kloca :P
<Wizard> sesnei: Też mam takie wrażenie.
<Wizard> Wystarczy spojrzeć na "Ustawienia systemowe"
<Wizard> /o\
<Wizard> Ktoś w ogóle to projektował, czy tak po prostu powstawiali losowo te ikony? :D
<Quintasan> sesnei, Wizard: Dobrze wiedzieć, że ludzie inwestują w brak wizji
<Wizard> Quintasan: Rób swoje, póki ktoś tego używa (a dużo używa), to znaczy że jest dobrze.
<sesnei> Oni inwestują raczej w segment mobilny, plasma two i takie tam sprawy
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem?
<Wizard> KDE cały czas wydaje poprawki, ma nowości i różnice pomiędzy wersjami widać.
<sesnei> A bugi dalej są
<Wizard> (I czuć, szczególnie jak się używa Kmaila, akonadi to jakiś żart)
<sesnei> i to te wizualne
<Wizard> Ale KDE cały czas się trzyma dobrze i ludzie tego używają, znaczy, że komuś odpowiada.
<Quintasan> Znaczy wiecie, wy tu pierdu pierdu a jak coś się nie podoba to można napisać że wolałbyś to zrobione w taki sposób i zaproponował jakieś rozwiązanie
<sesnei> KDE plasma jest aktualizowana, ale aplikacje juz nie, dodają do nich tylko nowy numerek i tyle
<Quintasan> a nie siedzimy na dupach i narzekamy
<Quintasan> sesnei: lol
<Wizard> sesnei: No nie bardzo.
<Quintasan> Co do Akonadi i KMaila to się zgadzam
<Wizard> KDE koduje sporo ludzi.
<Wizard> I bardzo dobrze, bo to fajny projekt.
<Quintasan> Jest to wielka kupa którą nie wiem po co wydano
<sesnei> Mi sie nie podoba KDE, dlatego używam unity
<Wizard> Uff, a myślałem, że jestem sam, Quintasan ;)
<CookieM_> ilu developerów, tyle wizji przestrzeni roboczej zwanej potocznie pulpitem
<Quintasan> Nie skończyli i już wydali a potem się dziwią że ludzie narzekają jak po piątym wydaniu poprawkowym NADAL nie mogę skonfigurować IMAPa
<Wizard> Mnie w KDE4 przeszkadza zbyt dużo rzeczy, to raczej wina tego, że używałem 1, 2 i 3..
<Quintasan> Ba, nasz Scott podjął się trudu przekompilowania starego KMaila bo nowy go do szału doprowadza
<Wizard> Polejcie mu ;)
<sesnei> Takie narzekanie na gnome shella a tu modern ui  i co kopara pewnie opadła, tak paskudnego gui chyba nikt z open sources jeszcze nie zrobił
<Quintasan> CookieM_: Wizji jest kilka i bardzo dobrze, pokazuje modularnosć Plasmy
<Wizard> sesnei: Nie wiem co to modern ui.
<Quintasan> CookieM_: Chcesz mieć fajny launcher? Proszę bardzo, możesz go dodać sobie jako widget albo użyć jako przestrzeni roboczej co daje kilka ficzerów
<Wizard> Quintasan: mnie się baaaardzo podoba widok katalogu. Można wybrać *dowolny* katalog, ustawić filtry na typy plików i sortowanie. Szacun.
<sesnei> Metro ui to dziadostwoco jest drugim gui w 8, po aero bez przezroczystości
<Quintasan> Nie powiem że zawsze działa pięknie ale przynajmniej próbują
<Wizard> sesnei: Nie używam Windows gdzieś tak od 2000.
<Quintasan> Mówię, moje problemy z KDE to KMail + Akonadi oraz Nepomuk.
<Wizard> W sensie od Windows 2000.
<Quintasan> Cała reszta od wersji 4.6 to kawał dobrej roboty
<Wizard> O, nepomuk.
<Wizard> Niepomóg nawet kill ;)
<sesnei> Czasem muszę z przyczyn wyższych
<Quintasan> Chociaż Nepomuk od 4.7 się jakoś zachowuje, ten w 4.8 po aktualizacji Virtuoso dostał porządnego kopa i działa
<Wizard> Twój problem, ja unikam.
<CookieM_> mi unity bardzo odpowiada; uważam, że ma trzy ważne cechy: jest piękne, proste i ergonomiczne
<Quintasan> Muszę się zmobilizować i 4.9 zainstalować
<Wizard> CookieM_: Mnie też bardzo odpowiada.
<Wizard> Szczególnie, że je rozwijają, mają wizję.
<Wizard> I Unity dało Ubuntowi rzecz, której nie miał żaden Linux do tej pory.
<Quintasan> tak btw. jak ktoś coś z KDE korzystał i ma lepszy pomysł na jakąś rzecz to nie widziałem jeszcze żeby kogoś z pomysłem na mail liście zjechali
<Wizard> Unikalność. Markę. Styl.
<Wizard> Quintasan: Ja już nie dotykam kde.
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<sesnei> Ubuntu 12.10 zapowiada się ciekawie
<mati75> ubuntu chodzi jak muł
<Wizard> Znaczy dotykam co wersję, ale to tak na dwa dni góra, żeby zobaczyć zo zrypali.
<mati75> ma masę błędów
<Wizard> Gdzieś tak od 4.0 tak robię ;P
<Wizard> sesnei: Tak, parę ciekawych rzeczy do Unity dodadzą.
<Quintasan> Tylko mówię, ta innowacja musi się brać skądś, developer niestety nie jest nieskończoną kopalnią pomysłów
<Wizard> Quintasan: Wiem.
<Wizard> Ale nie, jakoś mnie nie przekonuje to.
<sesnei> Wolę muła niż bawić się z archem, nie mam na to czasu
<Wizard> Dobra, lecę.
<Wizard> Do potem.
<micom> niektorzy potrzebuja innowacji, inni tego samego przez 10 lat
<Quintasan> No to samo mamy już od czasów pierwszych GUI
<Quintasan> teraz że tak powiem rynek TROCHĘ się zmienił
<Quintasan> i to samo GUI już nie starcza
<ftpd> Co takiego "super" dadzą do unity/
<micom> stabilność
<ftpd> ;-)
<mati75> ftpd: zmienioną tapete
<Quintasan> Dodają to już od początku
<ftpd> Jak można w ogóle mieć a) linuksa; b) taką kobyłę jako środowisko graficzne na desktopie?
<Quintasan> ftpd++
<Quintasan> linuska*
<sesnei> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyOpyLer7Z4&feature=fvst  tak się wciska na siłę swoją wizję ijeszcze ktoś za to zapłaci,
<mati75> ftpd: ja też się dziwie
<sesnei> Czasem ludzie są tak leniwi, że nawet gui im nie pomaga i to jest największy problem.
<mati75> sesnei: inaczej bym to nazwał
<mati75> czytać nie umieją ze zrozumieniem
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<ftpd> Ojej, ale QT zaśmierdziało.
<Quintasan> no przecież to Unity
<mati75> wygaląda jak kde
<micom> 5 lat temu ten kanal wygladal tak samo, tez ciagle flame o srodowisko graficzne i nawet prawie te same nicki; )
<ftpd> Toć mówię, że śmierdzi QT.
<sesnei> To musi być KDE
<mati75> 5 lat temu ubuntu chodziło normalnie
<Quintasan> To jest Untiy cholera jasna
<mati75> nawet obrazek się plasma desktop nazywa
<sesnei> Teraz też chodzi normalnie, tylko pc ci się zestarzał
<mati75> jeśli 2 miesięczna maszyna z 2 x 8 rdzenii xeon jest stara to dobra
<sesnei> A tego to się nie spodziewałem
<sesnei> to pewnie jest zbyt mocna
<Dreadlish> re o/
<mati75> po instalacji 12.04 padło po pierwszej aktualizacji
<micom> xeon na desktop?
<mati75> nie
<micom> a grafika jaka?
<mati75> workstation
<Dreadlish> xeon na mocny workstation ;D
<sesnei> albo masz pecha, wiesz raz się żyje, raz dziła aktualizacja i i takie tam  inne niespodzianki
<mati75> Dreadlish: mam 2 i 32 GB ramu
<Dreadlish> (nie, nie śmiałem się)
<julek> 5 lat temu byly zlote czasy dla ubuntu:)
<Dreadlish> 5 lat temu był 2007
<mati75> julek: płyty za darmo wysyłali
<Quintasan> W ogóle jak można linsuka używać, przecież to takie do dupy i niestabilne
<Dreadlish> shipit działał
<Quintasan> Nic nie działa
<sesnei> Złota era jak u nas w XVI wieku
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: soa#1
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Linuska się zachciało i teraz gada że działa
<julek> mati75: wiem, mam kilka. najstarsza to 5.10
<Quintasan> Żeby nie powiedzieć że do dupy i w ogóle
<mati75> julek: ja też
<mati75> miałem komus kubuntu wysłać
<mati75> a zabieram się jak pies do jeża
<julek> mati75: ale dapper mial ten fajny instalator juz
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: masz frytki?
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Tylko popcorn
<sesnei> narzekacie i tyle, ludzią sprzedają za kasę okna, przepraszam kafelki i co
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: to rzuć troche
 * Quintasan podaje popcorn Dreadlish
 * Dreadlish bierze
 * Dreadlish wali kilo soli w popcorn
<mati75> ;D
<mati75> Mail version 8.1 6/6/93.  Type ? for help.
<mati75> "/var/mail/root": 2 messages 2 new
<mati75> >N  1 root@evil             Fri Aug 31 03:11  45/979   "evil security run out"
<Quintasan> stare dobre #ubuntu-pl
<Dreadlish> mati75: wtf
<Quintasan> narzekamy na DE bo nie ma na co innego
<Quintasan> :D
<Dreadlish> taaaak.
 * Dreadlish siedzi na kde :<
 * mati75 siedzi na tty
<sesnei> Siedzi na krześle
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Jak można tego używać przecież to wizji żadnej nie ma
 * Matan siedzi na dupie
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: odwaliło mi niecodziennie
<mati75> Matan: na głowie siedzieć się nie da
<sesnei> Lewituje
<Matan> mati75: challenge accepted ;)
<Dreadlish> mati75: na głowie od gitary tak.
<mati75> Dreadlish: true bro
<mati75> Matan: jeszcze nosem pisz ;]
<lisu> powitać
<Dreadlish> sześć lisu
<Matan> mati75: a i szaleć mogę
<Matan> dzisiaj papiery odebrałem, że technikiem jestem lololololol
<mati75> Matan: wiem
<Quintasan> lisu: cześć
<mati75> Matan: gz
<Matan> thx
<sesnei> hi kyuubi
<lisu> i got a litte one question
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 33 weeks, 0 days, 22 hours, 46 minutes, and 57 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
 * mati75 listen
 * Dreadlish przykleja Matanowi kartkę technik
 * mati75 przykleja Dreadlish karnego kutasa
<Matan> lol
<Dreadlish> mati75: sam sobie przyklej.
<lisu> na porcie ttyS0 mam cały czas ciąg znaków, w odpowiedniej formie - w odpowiednich ramkach, jak to zdekodować? moze sa jakies uniwersalne progsy do tego?
<Dreadlish> ehm
<Dreadlish> dokumentacja ttySów?
<mati75> `seen kodzio
<Przekliniak> mati75: I have not seen kodzio.
<mati75> `g kodzio linux
<Quintasan> a nie kozio?
<Przekliniak> mati75: Serwis Pack 1 i 2 • programosy.pl: <http://forum.programosy.pl/serwis-pack-1-i-2-vp35815.html>
<Dreadlish> kozio
<Dreadlish> `seen kozio
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: kozio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 5 weeks, 4 days, 6 hours, 29 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<Quintasan> kozio linux derp
<mati75> tfu
<qermit> Przekliniak: ignore add Dreadlish
<Quintasan> Jak można kozio liuska nie używać
<mati75> nie mogłem sobie przypomnieć
<Quintasan> co ja nawet nie
<qermit> Przekliniak: admin ignore add Dreadlish
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Dreadlish> qermit: jakiś ty miły.
<lisu> Dreadlish: odczytuje ładnie wsio, tylko potrzebuje przekształcić "ramki" w użyteczne dane
<qermit> Przekliniak: admin ignore add mati75
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Quintasan> "milordzie"
<Quintasan> LOL
<mati75> lol
<Dreadlish> bym to nazwał inaczej.
<qermit> lisu: używałeś expect?
<Dreadlish> brawo, dostać za jedno zapytanie ignora
<mati75> qermit: "wykonane, panie"
<Dreadlish> QERMIT'S LOGIC.
<qermit> mam alergię na słowo kozio
<Dreadlish> qermit: sam je napisałeś.
<Matan> lisu: może odebrałes sygnał WOW :)
<lisu> qermit: czytałem o tym, ale jeszcze nie
<Matan> qermit: koziolinux jest spoko ;)
<qermit> wiem
<Matan> używam do dziś
<Quintasan> kozio linusk to najlepszy linusk
<Dreadlish> support ma w deske
<qermit> zwłaszcza że C++ jest po polsku
<qermit> z komórki
<Matan> wujkowi nawet zainstalowałem :D
<qermit> lisu: a na poczeby czego robisz te odpluskiwanie komend AT?
<lisu> qermit: zgadles
<lisu> musze odpowiednio rozmawiac poprzez rs-a
<Quintasan> to uczucie gdy admin daje ignore komuś na bocie bo uzywa funkcji zgodnie z przeznaczeniem
<qermit> lisu: zapomniałeś o tym że ja wiem wszystko o tym co sie dzieje na kanale
<lisu> qermit: niezapomniałem, bo wczoraj rozmawialismy
<qermit> Quintasan: bo bot jest do idlowania
<sesnei> to ten kto ma @ na początku nicku to admin co za ironia
<Quintasan> sesnei: dobra, chcesz się czepiać to
<Quintasan> s/admin/op
<sesnei> wiesz tylko się pytam
<Quintasan> To chyba znak zapytania zgubiłeś.
<sesnei> to było zdanie twierdzące
<sesnei> to  :wiesz tylko się pytam
<qermit> sesnei: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sign
<sesnei> a dzięki, się przyda
<qermit> lisu: chciałem się zapytać co robisz tak w ogólności
<qermit> że używasz AT
<Quintasan> Hue
<Quintasan> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<qermit> a właściwie HAYES AT command set
<Quintasan> Jak już polecamy to może ktoś by zadbał o tłumaczenie :D
<sesnei> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/buttons.jpg
<Krasus> hej, takie krotkie pytanie czy w Unity dalej nie da sie zmienic lokalizacji przyciskow na prawa strone ?
<sesnei> Da radę
<lisu> qermit: gadam sobie z takim urządzeniem, to nie modem, ale polecenia at przyjmuje i jesli wyślemy odpowiednie słowo, to otrzymamy 1-2-3 słowa w zależności od zapytania
<Matan> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2370223.html#11265583 Nowy zestaw uruchomieniowy od Texas Instrument za $5
<Krasus> ale da rade zeby wygladalo to z sensem ? bo ostatnio probowalem kombinowac to bylo gorzej niz zostawic. Zastanawiam sie czy nie wrocic do dual boot i mysle nad ubu a xubu
<qermit> Krasus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<sesnei> Ubuntu Tweak użyj tego programu
<Krasus> thx qermit
<Dreadlish> Matan: teraz na army się przerzucili?
<qermit> lisu: no ale powiedz co to za urządzenie, może to jest coś do OBD
<Matan> za tyle dukatów?
<Matan> to i ja się przerzucę
<qermit> lisu: to jakaś tajemnica?
<lisu> qermit: zadna tajemnica, do obd2 konkretnie ;]
<Dreadlish> Matan: jak będziesz kupował to daj znać
<qermit> lisu: czyli elm327 tak?
<lisu> qermit: widze, ze temat nieco znasz. co?
<Matan> Dreadlish: popacze
<Dreadlish> spok.
<qermit> lisu: http://codeseekah.com/2012/02/22/elm327-to-rs232-in-linux/
<lisu> qermit: konkretnie to ftdi serial port, myślałem, że tam jakieś cuda siedzą, ale jak poczytałem, to to banał, tylko kwestia dekodowania.
<lisu> qermit: badałem to już :)
<qermit> lisu: tak, jeszcze lepsze jest to że ten elm to tak naprawdę mircrochip
<lisu> qermit: ta, zwykły rs
<lisu> jakby dobrze podłączyć kompa, to portem szeregowym na kabelkach bez "interfejsu" by pociągnęło
<sesnei> Szkoda że tacy ludzie nie uczą informatyki w szkołach
<lisu> sesnei: jacy ludzie?
<sesnei> a wy, widać że umiecie coś więcej niż włączyć pc
<qermit> lisu: no nie do końca, bo OBD2 to can
<qermit> ale elm interfejsuje to do uart
<sesnei> a wierz mi znałem informatyka co 2 tygodnie szukał na windowsie problemu z siecią, a kabla niepodpioł
<qermit> http://opengauge.org/~obduino/diagram/CANduino.gif
<julek> sesnei: to znaczy, ze dobry informatyk;)
<lisu> qermit: tutaj Cie chyba zaskoczę, chyba jednak nie..., obd podłączysz się tylko do ecu, ale już po szynie CAN nie odczytasz abs'u airbagów etc.
<sesnei> A czego się spodziewałeś kogoś kto sie na tym zna, a resztę już zostawię bez komentarza, pewne sprawy nalezy opłakiwać
<julek> sesnei: ale ja nie zartowalem
<lisu> qermit: właśnie szukałem takiego schematu, uprzedziłeś mnie ;]
<sesnei> ministerstwo edukacji też nigdy nie żartuje
<qermit> lisu: jak to nie odczytasz?
<lisu> elm327 potrafi chyba jeszcze odczytać k + l , a tutaj na schemacie nie ma tego ;]
<sesnei> Cieżko będzie to przebić http://img2.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201208/1346428008_qab5rj_600.jpg
<CookieM_> a to nie jakaś urban legend jest? przecież samsung odwołał się od tego wyroku
<qermit> http://www.obddiag.net/picprog.html
<sesnei> Zależy od którego wyroku, ostatnio mają się między soba dogadać, bo sąd już nudzą tymi swymi pozwami
<lisu> mother of god
<lisu> lol
<qermit> lisu: napaliłem się, chyba kupię sobie http://pl.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=R7%2fZKp6KZ2bGxwrAGEUXAg%3d%3d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9cnc6cf> (at pl.mouser.com)
<qermit> lisu: http://www.obddiag.net/products.html tutaj masz 2 wersje, jedna tylko z can a druga ze wszystkim
<lisu> ja tam mam zwykły elm, śmiga aż miło
<sesnei> Może komuś się przyda http://www.wlacz.tv/
<lisu> sesnei: dobrze śmiga ta tv
<sesnei> za free nie ma hd, ale ujdzie nie tnie i jest ok
<lisu> qermit: ja tam nie dokupuje juz nic, chce tylko odpalić to to przez komendy bash, śmiga jak złoto, tylko chce nieco zautomatyzować
<lisu> qermit: najtrudniej chyba wygiągnąć dane z elma
<qermit> lisu: napisz w pythonie albo QT coś
<Wizard> Co to elm?
<sesnei> jakim cudem pisze słowo  np , duch tak je widze a po chwili patrze a pisze dcuh co to ma być
<lisu> Wizard: eLeMy - fajki ;]
<Wizard> Ah.
<lisu> Wizard: elm327 -> google jak cos.
<Wizard> Paliłem to kiedyś :)
<Wizard> O nie, tego nie paliłem.
<Wizard> :P
<lisu> qermit: potrzebuje tylko do uruchomienia tego słuchanie na porcie odpowiednich "ramek", bo opiskę znaleźć co i jak to banał
<lisu> dosc na dzis
<lisu> qermit: jakbys na cos wpadł, to daj znac
<lisu> narazie ludki
<sesnei> nara nara sajonara
<szkodnik> czesc
<bastetphone> re
<szkodnik> bastetphone, :)
<bastetphone> szkodnik: :)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, co slychac?
<szkodnik> ble
<szkodnik> bastetphone, :D
<bastetphone> heh
<bastetphone> w porzadeczku
<szkodnik> a ja mam babski dylemat :(
<bastetphone> jaki?
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> no wiesz, babski :D
<bastetphone> na priv?
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy jest jakiś sposób zmuszenia gnoma/nautilusa do montowania urządzeń pamięci i poprzestania na tym
<Wizard> Znaczy jak wkładam dzyndzel USB, to żeby go zamontował, ale nie otwierał okna.
<szkodnik> bastetphone, a tam nie bede ci zawracac glowy
<Wizard> A może mi ktoś pomoże?
<bastetphone> oki doki :)
<julek> Wizard: pcmanfm sobie zainstaluj
<Wizard> Chińskie gówno?
<julek> :)
<julek> Wizard: w sumie to mozesz dalej uzywac nautilusa tylko odpalic pcmanfm z opcja --daemon (chyba)
<Wizard> Poza tym, co mi to da. Nawet, jak ustawię pcmana, jako domyślny fm w Unity/Gnome, to i tak będzie go odpalało, jak wsadzę dzyndzel.
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114875,12397888,Palac_Kultury_w_prokuraturze_za_propagowanie_komunizmu.html
<Wizard> Jezus Maria :)
<julek> Wizard: kojarzysz pana Ikonowicza?
<Wizard> Ta..
<julek> kiedys na 1 maja albo 22 lipca mial w zwyczaju biegac z flaga sajuza po miescie
<julek> pare razy go za to zatrzymywali
<julek> to jest dopiero...
<julek> teraz troche ucichl
<julek> wiedziales, ze to brat tej gesslerowej?
<julek> oblesnej baby
<Wizard> A co mnie to :)
<Wizard> Niech se biega nawet z flagą Kiribati.
<julek> no zacna familia
<julek> heh
<Wizard> I będzie siostrą samego Szatana.
<julek> dla mnie to nawet zabawne, bo taka propaganda jest niegrozna
<Wizard> Żyjemy w końcu w wolnym kraju.
<julek> w reichu to maja lekka obsesje na punkcie swastyki
<Wizard> Jeden biega z flagą CCCP, drugi skarży Pałac o propagowanie komunizmu.
<julek> moj brat kupil tam kiedys model jakiegos czolgu
<julek> i te nalepki, co tam dodaja mialy zamazane markerem swastyki
<Wizard> Wolno im. Tylko też z drugiej strony wolno policji temu z flagą dowalić mandat, a prokuraturze popukać się w czoło :)
<Wizard> LOOOL
<Wizard> A hymnu nie zmienili, tylko łaskawie pierwszej zwrotki nie śpiewają? :>
<Wizard> Hipokryzja.
<Wizard> Poza tym na czołgach był Krzyż Żelazny, a nie swastyka
<julek> pewien jestes?:)
<Wizard> A może i to nie był Krzyż Żelazny?
<julek> a afrika korps byly
<julek> taka z palma
<Wizard> Fakt, palma ze swastyką :)
<julek> a w ogole to kilka dywizji ss mialo tez swastyki w emblematach
<Wizard> No cóż, nie znam się, jak widać, na emblematach czołgów.
<Wizard> Czy jak się to nazywa.
<Wizard> Cóż, skomplikowane.
<julek> to jest ciekawe: http://www.vaterland.pl/pliki/506,3,21.jpg
<julek> albanski orzel, albanska dywizja gorska "skenderbeg"
<julek> zapytalem jednego albanca to sie wypieral...
<julek> ale oni tam czesto maja "wybiorcza" pamiec jesli idzie o historie
<julek> (mowie o tych z kosowa, albancy z albanii sa normalni)
<julek> a i sam skenderbeg to ciekawa postac
<julek> dla nich to bohater narodowy... ktory jak twierdza "walczyl o wielka albanie"
<Wizard> Albańczycy też sympatyzowali z Rzeszą?
<szkodnik> skonczylo sie :<
<szkodnik> ftpd, masz jeszcze jakis fajny serial? ;)
<julek> w rzeczywistosci byl jakims lokalnym przywodca... ale byl katolikiem i walczyl z muzulmanami:)
<julek> tez jeden albaniec opowiadal z duma o nim, a ja mowie: "aaaa slyszalem o nim, to ten katolik, co walczyl z muzulmanami?" jak sie wkurzyl...
<julek> oni to wiedza, ale jakos tak dziwnie traktuja, jakby do nich nie docieralo.
<julek> Wizard: a byla nawet gruzinska dywizja
<julek> nawet jacys murzyni byli w ss
<Wizard> Ta, czarni Żydzi pewnie ;)
<julek> pod koniec wojny ss to juz nie byl ten "zakon rycerski", to co stworzyl himmler. Na poczatku byla ostra selekcja i nie tak latwo bylo sie dostac. pozniej brali kazdego
<julek> kiedys mi jeden "albaniec" (z kosowa) opowiadal o ilirach (tych niby przodkach albancow)
<julek> faktycznie w tym rejonie zyly kiedys jakies ludy ilirskie... ale to byly pastuchy z gor, ten lud nie wyksztalcil zadnej kultury materialnej. cywilizacja na balkanach zostala zbudowana przez rzymian, a rozwinieta przez slowian
<julek> ci "albancy" twierdza, ze to wszystko okupanci, a cale balkanay to "wielka albania"
<julek> co ciekawe albanczycy z albanii nie mowia takich rzeczy. albancow z kosowa traktuja jak plebs, ktory nawet nie zna dobrze jezyka albanskiego (kosowski "albanski" ma sie do albanskiego tak jak ukrainski do rosyjskiego)
<julek> dobra... juz nie spamuje;)
<julek> ciekawe kiedy do zamku lubelskiego ktos sie przyczepi... ze faszyzm propaguje
<Wizard> julek: Wybacz, próbowałem się dodzwonić do kolegi.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Który miał być o 21.
<julek> spoko;)
<Wizard> Kurde, tylko on jedzie z jakiegoś Śląska czy skądś.
<julek> może zatrzymała go autostopowiczka;)
<Wizard> Raczej jak zwykle "coś wypadło" i wyjechał 2h później, niż "planował" ;P
<julek> w tym roku jechalem ze znajomymi i mielismy szczere checi wziac jakiegos ciekawego autostopowicza
<Wizard> I nikt nie stał?
<julek> ale nie bylo nikogo ciekawego - sami faceci i brzydkie dziewczyny
<julek> ;)
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> julek: /query?
<julek> prosze
<qermit> czy mi sie wydaje czy webos został otwarty?
<BlessJah> na wiki stoi, że zamierzają do października całkiem kod otworzyć
<bastetmilo> re
<Stirlitz> ftpd, kundel jest super!
<qermit> Stirlitz: smakował?
<Stirlitz> qermit, słodko.
<qermit> ciekawe ile zmniejszy się jądro po wywaleniu wszystkich opcji debugowania, które miałem
<qermit> hmm jakieś 2-3 MB
<BlessJah> circa 10%?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-01
<qermit> BlessJah: nie, ponad 50%, bo teraz ma jakieś 1.7M
<BlessJah> sie porobilo
<m477> oj
<BlessJah> pora zejść ze sceny
<BlessJah> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> ;o
<ftpd> silmeth_: elo.
<silmeth_> ftpd: no szanowny panie
<m477> co tam?
<m477> znalazlem dzis przez przypadek 'chat monitor' w quassel a juz dawno chcialem cos takiego napisac
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> Presto reduced the update size by 95% (from 98 M to 5.2 M).
<szymon_g> szkoda ze ubuntu czegos takiego nie ma :/
<CookieM> no i stało się, trojan na linuxy: http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=2679&lng=en&c=14
<szymon_g> nie pierwszy pewnie i nie ostatni.
<szymon_g> inna sprawa ze wiesci o roznym syfie serwowane na stronach producentow oprogramowania AV moga brzmiec nieco podejrzanie
<CookieM> to właściwie tajemnica poliszynela, że malware piszą programiści z firm antywirusowych, w końcu siedzą w temacie
<StarryNight> pieniadze robia pieniadze
 * szymon_g zieeewaa
<Azrael`on> co to za plik .goutputstream
<Azrael`on> są w katalogu domowym
<CookieM> ciekawe, z dzisiejszego bloomberga: malowidła 3D cieszą się wielką popularnością w Chinach http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2012-08-31/3d-paintings-come-to-life.html u nas za to 'parki jurajskie'; pełno tego badziewia na garnku.pl
<gjm> Poranny przegląd "prasy">
<gjm> ?
<gjm> qermit: Chyba nie dam rady dzisiaj, spojrzałem w lustro przed chwilą.
<szkodnik> pryszcz ci wyskoczyl i boisz sie wyjac na ulice?:D
<gjm> Nie, chyba się uszkodziłem trochę wczoraj.
<szkodnik> uszkodziles?
<szymon_g> szkodnik: \o
<gjm> szymon_g: Z drzewem zderzyłem czy coś, nie wiem.
<szkodnik> ciezka noc :D
<szkodnik> Szycha,  :)
<szkodnik> szymon_g, mialo byc
<Szycha> no patrz, a juz myslalem ze to do mnie sie usmiechaja :(
<szymon_g> :)
<Stirlitz> meh http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/porazka-oracle-wczorajszy-patch-zalatal-stara-dziure-ale-otworzyl-nowa/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ch85lqx> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> mokro, czuje sie rok szkolny
<BlessJah> wczoraj padalo, dzisiaj padalo, aktualnie kropi
<szkodnik> BlessJah, my tez mamy okna
<BlessJah> szkodnik: nie wiem jaka jest pogoda na północy
<BlessJah> ważniejsze były moje odczucia związane z pogodą, nie sama pogoda
<gjm> Bardzo.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan> bpt69-jvc88-mcycy-vpfjv-2brmg
<BlessJah> ok, zanotowałem
<BlessJah> a do czego to?
<Matan> damn... nikt nic nie widział
<BlessJah> windows?
<BlessJah> :]
<Matan> BlessJah: key do Win98SE, tak często go instalowałem, że nauczyłem się go na pamięć
<Matan> teraz używam jako pass
<gjm> Dobrze wiedzieć.
<BlessJah> w sumie niegłupie takie hasło
<BlessJah> o ile nie można znaleźc go w google
<Matan> gjm: nie masz loginów ;) możesz sobie naskoczyć :)
<BlessJah> login łatwiej zbruteforcować niż 25 znakowe hasło
<BlessJah> :]
<Matan> BlessJah: 29, z mysznykami -
<Matan> ale loginy mam tak samo pokręcone
<BlessJah> hm... ktoś oprócz mnie używa pkill -9 firefox, żeby zachować sesję i później do niej wrócić?
<bastetmilo> Fx sam przywraca sesje.
<BlessJah> o ile mu kazesz, bedzie to robil zawsze
<BlessJah> mi jest to potrzebne raz na jakis czas
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Domyślam się ;-) Ktory model?
<gjm> Matan: Może Cię zainteresuje: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2370223.html#11267360
<Matan> gjm: we saw that yesterday
<Matan> meh...
<Matan> znowu *serv'y poleciały
<Dreadlish> serwisy lubią lecieć
<Dreadlish> żadnego wallopa nie dostałem
<szymon_g> witam
<pancer> witam
<szymon_g> witka
<szymon_g> nickserv padl?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ten najprostszy, czytaj najtańszy. Małżowince nic w nim nie brakuje, jednak jakbym miał brać dla siebie to bym wziął chyba ten dotykowy (notatki itp)
<qermit> Stirlitz: co kupujesz?
<pancer> mam fest problem
<Stirlitz> Juz kupilem, kundla żonie.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: A te reklamy?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nie uruchomiłem wifi to i nie ma.
<pancer> Miałem kartę NV, dziś padła ( szachownica kolorowa), i wyciągłem ją i włączyłem w biosie integre ( ATI), po zalogowaniu wpisałem sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current oraz nvidia-settings ( jakoś tak) potem autoclena i takie tam. Jednak jockey nie chce instalować stery od ATI : Przepraszamy, nie udało się zainstalować sterownika.  Przejrzyj dziennik zdarzeń, aby uzyskać szczegóły: /var/log/jockey.log" -> a tutaj log :
<pancer> nie wiem co mam jeszcze usunąć, by się sterowniki zainstalowały.
<qermit> pancer: może masz zbyt starą kartę graficzną
<qermit> pancer: jaki sterownik instalujesz?
<qermit> dokladnie?
<pancer> nie wiem , jockey tak mówi :  Własnościowy sterownik FGLRX kart graficznych ATI/AMD, a integra to Radeon 4000+, chyba nawet 4200
<pancer> Moja płyta w googlach : http://www.chip.pl/news/sprzet/plyty-glowne/2009/08/plyta-glowna-gigabyte-ga-ma785gt-ud3h-z-najnowszym-chipsetem-amd-785g
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cc2l3v8> (at www.chip.pl)
<pancer> co ciekawe, Calyst control Center jest i to 2x ( jeden administracyjny)
<qermit> a 4200 jest wspierane przez twojego catalysta?
<Dreadlish> dziwne
<Dreadlish> na 11.5 chyba sie skończył support dla 4k
<pancer> no tak pokazuje w Calyst Control Center
<pancer> 4200
<pancer> to jestem udupiony na wszystkich frantach?! :(
<pancer> Nawet na Win 8 niema sterów...
<pancer> i nawet Ubuntu przeciwko mnie?
<qermit> pancer: to wina AMD
<sesnei> Odpal debiana tam są sterowniki
<szymon_g> nie mozesz starszej wersji catalysta zainstalowac?
<qermit> szymon_g: niezgodna z Xami
 * qermit też ma 4200 albo 4300
<szymon_g> ...
<sesnei> a otwarte sterowniki nie działają ?
<qermit> pancer: zainstaluj -ati
<qermit> tzn otwarte stery
<szymon_g> coz- linux na desktop jest jak widac dostosowany ;)
<qermit> nie będzie szału, ale hd sie odtwarza
<sesnei> A ilu letnia grafika ?
<pancer> może śmieci z NV zostały
<pancer> np. jak vdpau czy jakoś tak ;F
<pancer> To widze że AMD to nie to samo co NV
<pancer> i szybko porzuca sprzęt
<pancer> chamstwo! xD
<qermit> pancer: nie martw sie, nvidia też porzuciła Rive TNT
<Dreadlish> tak
<pancer> ale nie porzuciło Quadro i GF2
<pancer> ale na sronie WWW są sterowniki Linux do mojej karty, waża 130mv
<pancer> mb
<pancer> na X64 i na 32...
<qermit> pancer: AMD jak porzuca, to daje chyba info o rdzeniu społeczności
<pancer> o rdzeniu? tzn?
<pancer> otwiera kod ?
<pancer> ok robie reset i coś poszperam
<pancer> może coś to da
<pancer> i uda sie je zainstalować
<pancer> Czasem zastanawiam czy to nie win a płyty głównej, bo komp działa na 2-3 minuty, a po tyym czasie dopiero słychac Pipnięcia "beep" i  dopiero pokazuje sie splash
<pancer> ok lece bd za 10 min :)
<qermit> pewnie kondziory
<sesnei> wolne stery i działa, ale wolniej
<DaZ> chyba o to chodzi
<DaZ> free as in slow :f
<sesnei> ale działa i to jest najważniejsze, ciul że się tnie
<roker> siema, to ja xD
<roker> więc tak
<roker> troche pousuwałem
<sesnei> Jakbym miał firme amd to jeszcze szybciej by sterowniki przestały wychodzić, bo jak ci ktoś kupi grafikę jak stara jeszcze działa, no jak ?
<roker> i mam aktywne w Jockeyu : ATI Fire GL
<roker> ale moge mieć jeszcze : Video Driver for AMD graphics acceleratos, aktywować to?
<roker> i mam problem, kiedy chce zainstalować ubuntu/xubuntu-desktop to wywala że chce instalować nvidia-core czy coś takiego
<sesnei> zignoruj to
<roker> ale potem tamten drugi plik, chce  instalować VUDPAU czu jakoś tak, i nvidia-cośtam -,-
<Stirlitz> jej firefox w końcu nauczył się otwierać pdfy.
<sesnei> a chrome odpala .mp4
<sesnei> znacie jakiś dobry program do naprawy dysku ?
<Ashiren> testdisk
 * Matan idzie grać w The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past na swoim Super Nintendo Entertainment System
<sesnei> ok
<sesnei> Przyglądał ktoś się elementary os? to distro kopiujące maca
<DaZ> no strasznie kopiujące.
<Matan> sesnei: nic fajnego, nic nowego
<sesnei> No fakt, ale jakość oprawy graficznej poziom hard, piszę to chociaż szarego nie lubię, graficznie arczydzieło
<Matan> sesnei: wiesz co to graficzne arcydzieło?
<Matan> sesnei: konsola
<sesnei> No way
<szymon_g> lol
<Matan> sesnei: a jak nie to sobie zainstaluj koziolinux
<sesnei> A co to?
<gjm> Nie wracaj do tegooo...
<Dreadlish> re o/
<rocker> błe... i nic
<rocker> stery się zainstalowały
<rocker> ale Xubuntu nadal skofigurowane jest z nvidia-* i nie da sie tego pominąć..
<rocker> tak samo mencoder ....
<rocker> musiałem ffmpeg zainstalować
<rocker> i zainstalować wredne Unity
<sesnei> Do filmów to tylko VLC
<rocker> taa VLC fajny :)
<rocker> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł by oduczyć wcześniejsze programy które wymagają libvupau i nvidia-* (przekonfigurować jakim cudem je bez formata)
<rocker> na liby ATIkowskie?! -.-
<rocker> troche lipne te stery od ATI, tylko 2D działa, a 3D nie...
<Matan> `seen kozio
<Przekliniak> Matan: kozio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 5 weeks, 5 days, 3 hours, 49 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 33 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 7 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<Matan> :<
<Quintasan> \o
<Voldenet> o/
<szymon_g> re
<Biszkopcik> http://jabbi.pl/ moze byc?
<stozek> witam jestem nowym użytkownikiem linuxa ubuntu i od 4 dni mam problem s flash-em niepomógł supprt ubuntu w winie tego nie bylo
<stozek> ftpd:znasz sie na pomocy w sprawie ubuntu czy aby tylko banójesz?\
<Stirlitz> ojej, w ubuntu flash nie działa? apt-get install flashplugin-installer i działa
<ZolwikWampir> stozek, znajdz w necie poradnik: jak zadawac pytania
<stozek> wszystko bylo prubowane
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: co to za serwer?
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: moj jabber
<Vorbis^> o
<stozek> u mnie flash nie idzie
 * ZolwikWampir slaps stozek around a bit with a large trout
<gjm> stozek: Pisz po polsku albo wyjdziesz.
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: czy ta strona chodzi ci 'wolno'?
<Biszkopcik> bo na moje oko chodzi normalnie, a jedna osoba pisze ze dziala jej conajmniej powoli
<szymon_g> stozek, konkretnie: jaki problem jest?
<Laif> stozek czytaj priv
<Vorbis^> hmm
<Vorbis^> czasami coś przymuli
<Vorbis^> raz dostałem 502
<Stirlitz> a właśnie, na windowsach nigdy nie przymula?
<Stirlitz> Bo to moze byc powód dla którego nie warto instalować linuksów.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Stirlitz> UPS jest miszczem paczka z Wrocka do Kędzierzyna leci 4 dni.
<Stirlitz> 150km, rowerem bym zajechał i wrócił w dwa.
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: a dużo masz użyszkodników na tym serwerze?
<ZolwikWampir> Biszkopcik, przy http://jabbi.pl:9090/plugins/registration/sign-up.jsp?success=true breadcrumbs do home by sie przydal
<qermit> Stirlitz: jak się woła u was na wiewiórki?
<szymon_g> "do nogi ruda szmato"?
<Stirlitz> qermit, Basia.
<qermit> to tak jak u nas
<qermit> Biszkopcik: nie pojawiają się obrazki?
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: gajim mi sie zawiesza jak się łączę...
<szymon_g> jaki program zasugerowalibyscie do prostego tworzenia filmikow? film na yt chce wrzucic, zasadniczo toto ma to byc mp3 + "teledysk" z nazwa zespolu/plyty/utworu
<qermit> szymon_g: moze mencoder?
<Stirlitz> Pod linuksa? pewnie jest taki co działa dobrze, ja nie trafiłem.
<qermit> kine czy jak
<Stirlitz> oo! mencoder może działać dobrze.
<qermit> `g linux video mastering
<Przekliniak> qermit: Mastering IPTables, Part I | Linux Journal: <http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/mastering-iptables-part-i>
<qermit> `g linux video editor
<Przekliniak> qermit: Top 5 Linux Video Editor Software: <http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/>
<Stirlitz> http://www.pitivi.org/
<Stirlitz> to działało jako tako.
<qermit> Stirlitz: ma napisane  że jest intuicyjny, czyli nie nadaje sie dla uzytkownika linulsa
<szymon_g> juz sie sciaga. cale 25kb/s :/
<qermit> linuksa
<BlessJah> kino pitivi kdenlive openshot
<gjm> qermit: linlola
<qermit> czas otworzyć wino
<BlessJah> a, jest i cinerella, ale nie ma chyba paczek w repo
<Stirlitz> qermit, cóż linux w multimediach jest nadal w czarnej dupie, wystarczy wspomnieć o cue.
<qermit> cueż ja na to poradze
<qermit> chodzi tobie o ten format ripowania?
<szymon_g> tak jakby. to jest informacja o tym "jak wyglada plyta". mozna np miec plik .flac + .cue
 * szymon_g przypomina sobie "przyjemne" ripowanie plytek audio do mp3 :/
<szymon_g> dobrze ze do aac nie probowalem ;)
<Stirlitz> Uhm, tylko ze grajek powinien od razu to widziec jako osobne utwory itp, pod linuksem sie nie da.
<DaZ> troche da
<Stirlitz> DaZ, amarok?
<gjm> Stirlitz: w DeaDBeeF spróbuj :)
<DaZ> jup
<DaZ> i clementine :f
<Stirlitz> gjm, nie widzi.
<Stirlitz> DaZ, uhm, to jedyny.
<DaZ> jedyny dwa :3
<Stirlitz> DaZ++
<DaZ> pewnie jakieś jeszcze ogarniają
<gjm> Stirlitz: Odpalasz .cue i działa.
<DaZ> w końcu troche lat już minęło
<gjm> Tfu, normalnie działa.
<Stirlitz> gjm, ale działa tak że odtwarza jeden długi utwór, tylko tytuły sie zmieniają.
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> Stirlitz: http://i.imgur.com/iAXbj.png
<Stirlitz> No chyba ze cos sie zmieniło.
<Stirlitz> o!
<Stirlitz> Całkiem niedawno to nie działało jeszcze.
<gjm> Mam tylko jednego seta w takiej formie więc nawet jakby nie działało to spoko.
<Stirlitz> gjm, ten nowy "widzi". Chwalmy Pana.
 * szymon_g myka na miasto
<szymon_g> zegnam
<Biszkopcik> qermit: juz sie pojawiaja
<Biszkopcik> stara sciezka do /beta byla
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: to znaczy?
<Vorbis^> w debugu zobaczyłem że na initialise handshake sie wiesza
<Biszkopcik> widze, debuguje
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: juz dziala
<Biszkopcik> jakbys mi nie powiedzial to byloby naprawde kiepsko
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Biszkopcik> coś sie jebie z tą javą
<Biszkopcik> chyba dziś wczesnie spac nie pojde...
<gjm> Szeryf.
<Matan> Dreadlish: ping
<Dreadlish> Matan: pong.
<BlessJah> test
<Dreadlish> co testujesz?
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> palce u nóg?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: hilight z regexpem
<Dreadlish> highlight, ale jak kto woli
<BlessJah> Hilight lines that have "mynick" word:
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> teraz możemy testować
<bastetmilo> co?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zrobię sobie hilighty na wulgaryzmy
<bastetmilo> ajajaj
<gjm> Może baw się gdzie indziej?
<BlessJah> damn, rozpoznaje że ja to ja
<BlessJah> gjm: hilighty tylko na ten kanał robię
<Zippa> hej
<Zippa> co tam ?
<bastetmilo> Zippa: co ja Ci mówiłam?
<Zippa> wiem
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: wystarczyło upomnienie ;)
<Zippa> Że kanał nie jest poradnią psychologiczną/psychiatryczną
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: to było upomnienie
<BlessJah> spacja przed znakiem zapytania
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<Zippa> ok.
<Zippa> Chcę iść do ukrytej prawdy.
<gjm> Idź spać lepiej i nie pajacuj.
<szkodnik> to idz i nie wracaj ;)
<Zippa> gjm mam 14 lat i nie chcę to nie muszę.
<bastetmilo> Zippa: liczę do trzech.
<gjm> To wiele wyjaśnia.
<bastetmilo> :)
 * qermit nie zdąrzył
<qermit> zdążył
<Dreadlish> och.
<Dreadlish> racja qermit
<gjm> No.
<qermit> teraz może wchodzić
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: ten serwer pinguje klientów?
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: wyrzucilo cie?
<Vorbis^> nie
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: to dlaczego pytasz?
<Vorbis^> chce wiedzieć czy bede wisieć dostępny 30 minut jak mi net padnie
<Biszkopcik> pinguje
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: konfiguruje jave 7 od oracle, bo te openjdk 6 swiruje
<szymon_g> witam
<Stirlitz> szymon_g, co tam na "mieście"?
<Stirlitz> chyba nic :>
<szymon_g> :) przeszedlem sie tylko
<szymon_g> lachony poogladalem
<szymon_g> wczoraj bylem na miescie, po pracy ze znajomymi
<Stirlitz> typowy linuksiarz
<szymon_g> nah, nie ma potrzeby obrazac ludzi...
<szymon_g> ;)
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: WTF
<Vorbis^> [23:49:20] 800: Ta rozmowa z numerem 44391483 wyświetla się w oknie zastępczym ponieważ używasz starej wersji Komunikatora, która nie obsługuje poprawnie połączeń z numerami GG większymi niż 17 milionów. Aby znów korzystać ze standardowego okna rozmowy zaktualizuj swój Komunikator.
<szymon_g> juz wczoraj za duzo kasy wydalem, zreszta- jakos nie mam ochoty pic dzisiaj
<Vorbis^> transport pierwsza klasa...
<Stirlitz> szymon_g, wiesz, taki dowcip był, zdaje się o wujku gatesie :)
<szymon_g> Stirlitz, :? jaki- nie znam
<szymon_g> btw, robocop 4 zapowiada sie kijowo
<Stirlitz> "to synku, wymyślili linuksiarze żeby sobie podupczyć"
<szymon_g> w sensie: ma kijowy poczatek
<szymon_g> :P
<szymon_g> przypomnial mi sie :)
<szymon_g> ale wez ty mi nic nie mow o dupczeniu. ostatnio sie jak dzentelmen zachowalem i kijowo na tym wyszedlem :/
<m477> :)
<Stirlitz> w sensie tylko wyszedłeś?
<Stirlitz> no cóż
<szymon_g> nah, upilem, odprowadzilem, niewydupczylem (bo za duzo alkoholu miala w sobie)
<szymon_g> starzeje sie :/
<m477> żalisz sie?
<Stirlitz> nic mi nie mów, w tym roku przekraczam tę magiczna granicę
<szymon_g> 50?
<szymon_g> ;)
<Stirlitz> no bez jaj :>
<BlessJah> lol, 60?
<Stirlitz> sie kur*a zaraz uaktywnili
<gjm> 10
<BlessJah> stawiam na 15
<Stirlitz> i nie mam waszego płaszcza.
<BlessJah> s/15/18/
<Stirlitz> 40 synku.
<Stirlitz> Twój sed tego nie ogarnia.
<BlessJah> to dzieci niedługo wyfruną z gniazdka
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: no way
<Biszkopcik> sprawdzalem
<Biszkopcik> działą
<Vorbis^> na ja teraz też sprawdzałem
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: daj jakiś numer
<Biszkopcik> 8 cyfrowy
<Vorbis^> 44391483
<Biszkopcik> jest dostepny?
<Vorbis^> zaraz bedzie
<Biszkopcik> powiedz jak bedzie
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, wszystkie moje dzieci maja aktualnie 4 lata.
<Stirlitz> Muszę żyć!
<Vorbis^> już
<BlessJah> zobaczysz jak zleci
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: doszło?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, nie, to ty zobaczysz :)
<Vorbis^> czekaj
<Vorbis^> gg mi zaraz laptopa rozsadzi
<Vorbis^> coś doszło
<Vorbis^> asd?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: e, ja to niedawno w majty robiłem, czego nie pamiętam
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: no
<Biszkopcik> wyslij ty
<Vorbis^> wyslalem
<Vorbis^> nawet dwie
<Biszkopcik> i wywala ci cos?
<Biszkopcik> poczekaj chwile
<Vorbis^> mi nic
<Vorbis^> widać nawet z tego numeru 800 nie dostajesz wiadomości bo sam masz numer powyżej 17 milionów
<Biszkopcik> cos mi tu nie gra
<Biszkopcik> ja tam tez trzymam swoj transport gg
<Biszkopcik> i moge rozmawiac ze wszystkimi kontaktami
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: utworzylem sobie dodatkowe konto z 8 cyfrowym numerem, i dochodza na nie wiadomosci
<Vorbis^> ja mam niektórych niedostępnych i jak z nowego numeru napisze to przychodzi że mam stare gg
<Biszkopcik> może klient swiruje?
<Vorbis^> jaki klient?
<Biszkopcik> dobra, juz widze ten komunikat
<Vorbis^> jakie masz plany?
<Biszkopcik> mysle
<Biszkopcik> cholera
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: wykombinowalem juz
<Biszkopcik> jutro przeinstaluje transport
<Biszkopcik> na spectrum
<Biszkopcik> przy okazji wymienie jave na 7, wszystko bedzie grac juz
<Vorbis^> to powoli można zacząć sie przenosić
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: w jakim sensie?
<Vorbis^> z wtw.im do Ciebie
<Biszkopcik> yhym, jutro dam ci znać jak już wszystko będzie dopięten a ostatni guzik, dobrze ze mi o tym powiedziales teraz anizeli sam bym doszedl pozniej ;)
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: a co złego w wtw.im jest?
<szkodnik> ide chyba do lozka
<Biszkopcik> szkodnik: z kim
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<szkodnik> nikt mnie nie chce
<szkodnik> wiec  nikim
<Biszkopcik> yhy
<Vorbis^> właściwie to nic
<gjm> szkodnik: Koty masz.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: tez ma
<Vorbis^> ale tu dorwałem username "adam"
<Biszkopcik> moze ci dac
<szkodnik> ( z tych, ktorych ja bym ewentualnie chciala, oczywiscie)
<szkodnik> gjm kotom do sypialni nie wolno w ogole wchodzic
<Biszkopcik> gjm: twoje koty spia z toba, nie?
<gjm> No :)
<Biszkopcik> moje tez
<szkodnik> moje by chcialy
<szkodnik> ale ja nie lubie spac z futrem
<Vorbis^> a jak wgrasz spectrum to będzie otwarty na świat czy tylko dla tego serwera?
<szkodnik> poza tym, jak spia ze mna, to zawsze sie tak rozwala, ze musze spac w poprzek lozka
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: otwarty
<Biszkopcik> jutro bede analizował sprawe
<Biszkopcik> z tym spectrum
<szkodnik> Biszkopcik, ty tez masz oty?
<szkodnik> koty
<Biszkopcik> no jasne
<Vorbis^> jutro sie zobaczy
<szkodnik> ile?
<Biszkopcik> 3
<szkodnik> :<
<Biszkopcik> :?
<szkodnik> duzo
<Biszkopcik> no 'koty'
<Biszkopcik> to koty
<szkodnik> no taaa
<Biszkopcik> a nie kot :D
<szkodnik> ale koty to sie od 2 zaczynaja :D
<Biszkopcik> masz 2? :D
<szkodnik> tak
<szkodnik> i wielecej nie bedzie :P
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<szkodnik> wiecej*
<szkodnik> juz po tych 2 mam dosc sprzatania
<Biszkopcik> dwa samce, dwie samice, samiec i wykastrowana samica?
<Biszkopcik> mozliwosci wiele
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Biszkopcik> samica i wykastrowany samiec
<szkodnik> dzisia dorwaly jakis karton i go zebami rozszarpaly  calosci na takie ciupinkie kawaleczki...
<Biszkopcik> oboje wykastrowani
<Biszkopcik> :D
<szkodnik> 2 wykartowane chlopaki
<szkodnik> bracia, z jednego miotu
<Biszkopcik> :<
<szkodnik> mowilam wspollokatorowi, zeby ne zostawial pustych pudele k na wierzchu, bo tak sie to konczy
<szkodnik> ale ofkors musial zostawic
<szkodnik> ale sprzatac musialam juz ja, bo to przeciez moje koty...
<szkodnik> Biszkopcik, w dodatku oba czarne :>
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: jak zrobisz żeby w gajimie działały metakontakty to będzie pięknie
<szkodnik> no nic, pora spac
<szkodnik> dobrej nocy, paskudy
<szkodnik> ucalujcie koty ;)
<gjm> :3
<qermit> "do you like italian?" -> "Czy lubisz włoszczyzne?
<Stirlitz> marfefke
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie wiem co to
<Vorbis^> nieważne, openfire nie obsługuje tego xepa i raczej nie będzie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-02
<BlessJah> hurr, kde tez uzywa artworków z debiana?
<BlessJah> nn[B/8
<m477> o/
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<Dreadlish> o/
<buharin> netbeans chyba sie nie nadaje
<buharin> na debugowanie servletow
<buharin> :P
<Ashiren> to servlety nie nadaja sie do debugowania ;s
<buharin> u mnie w pracy sie ladnie debuguja
<buharin> sprobuje na eclipsie
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> :D
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> nie debuguje
<stozek> witam
<stozek> problem z flashem od 5dni kto pomoże?
<DaZ> jaki znowu problem
<gjm> \o
<DaZ> i jak można mieć problem z flaszem przez 5 dni >:
<stozek> można i wiele osób go już naprawiało i nic
<gjm> SOA#1
<stozek> ktoś pomoże?
<buharin> stozek, wielu próbowało :O
<buharin> tylko jednemu się udało!
<stozek> tak wielu
<stozek> żadnemu się nie udało
<stozek> i nikt nie pomoże
<buharin> bo zadnemu sie nie uda
<stozek> buharin: to podpowiedz gdzie mogę znaleść pomoc czy odrazu skok do windowsa?
<szkodnik> ja nie mam problemu z flaszem, bo mam windowsa
<stozek> ja szukam rozwiązania w linuxie
<gjm> stozek: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-12-04-instalacja-oprogramowania-adobe-air-flash-reader/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9ugmy83> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<stozek> byłem już tam wysłałem e-maila i 0 odpowiedzi od 2dni kanał irc też milczy wskazówki też nie pomogły
<gjm> Byłeś i co?
<gjm> Jak dla mnie to PEBKAC
<stozek> żadna wskazówka nie przyniosła efektu
<gjm> To nie wiem jak Ci pomóc.
<stozek> ja już też nie wiem jak rozwiązać problem
<stozek> to wygląda jak by przeglądarka nie widziała flasha
<DaZ> stozek: to se zrob jakies adobe:plugins i zobacz czy widzi
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> pfe
<DaZ> s/adobe/about/
<stozek> widzi ale nie działa
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: robie transport wlasnie
<kriters> Siemka :)
<kriters> Jak sie na freenode dodaje vhosty zeby dzialaly?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<kriters> :)
<jacekowski> kriters: nie dodaje sie
<Ashiren> :o
<Matan> :I
<stozek> pytanie jak utworzyć skrót na pulpicie w ubuntu 12?
<Matan> stozek: dowiązanie
<stozek> tzn?
<stozek> jestem początkujący
<Matan> stozek: PPM na pliku do którego chcesz mieć dowiązanie > Utwórz dowiązanie
<Matan> stozek: przenieś dowiązanie na pulpit
<stozek> a jak z katalogu domowego znaleść program np chromium?
<Matan> stozek: w dashu sobie wpisz chrome
<Matan> złap za ikonę i przeciągnij na pulpit
<Matan> ewentualnie na pasek boczny
<Matan> nie widzę sensu trzymania aktywatorów na pulpicie...
<stozek> ale nie wiem gdzie szukać programu mam tylko na pasku bocznym ikony a chce dodać na pulpit
<Matan> stozek: klikasz na pasku bocznym na logo Ubuntu, wyświetli się DASH, wpisz w nim nazwę poszukiwanego programu/pliku by go znaleźć, ewentualnie kliknij na dole DASH'a na logo linijki, ołówka i pióra (drugie od lewej) i tam masz pogrupowane w działy wszystkie aplikacje
<stozek> no jest ale co dalej?
<Matan> stozek: aktywatory z dasha możesz klonować na pasek boczny i pulpit poprzez przeciągnięcie ikony aktywatora
<Matan> stozek: poradziłeś/łaś sobie?
<stozek> tak mam firefox.desktop ale po kliknięciu pojawia się aktywator nie został oznaczony jako zaufany
<Matan> stozek: uhm... co Ty robisz?
<stozek> no przeciągnołem z dasha ikonę na pulpit
<Matan> czy jesteś tego pewien?
<stozek> tak
<Matan> stozek: BTW, czemu aż tak bardzo usilnie próbujesz wciskać aktywatory na pulpit, skoro dokowanie jest możliwe na pasku bocznym...
 * Matan pulpit ma przeznaczony tylko i wyłącznie na tapetę
<stozek> no ale ja bym chciał mieć ikony na pulpicie
<stozek> pomoże ktoś?
<stozek> komputer mam kosz mam ale ja chciałbym resztę
<Matan> stozek: pobaw się MyUnity (jest w COU)
<stozek> pomoże?
<Matan> w sumie może
<BlessJah> `g ubuntu how to create program activator on desktop
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: How To Create Desktop Launchers in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot: <http://tinyurl.com/89yznwh>
<BlessJah> launcher nie activator
<stozek> Matan: daje tyle samo co tweak czyli niewiele
<Matan> stozek: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/czy-mozna-tworzyc-dodatkowe-skroty-unity-t476723.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9dvhatc> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<BlessJah> Matan: masz pod reka ubuntu?
<Matan> BlessJah: tak
<Matan> BlessJah: odkąd kupiłem sobie lepszy sprzęt mam w kapsku jakie UI siedzi standardowo w ubuntu
<BlessJah> lol, rzeczywiscie nie ma w menu kontekstowym....
<stozek> gdzie mogę znaleść comiz-a w ubuntu 12
<stozek> *compiz-a
<Dreadlish> masz unity włączone?
<Dreadlish> to widzisz compiza.
<stozek> jak włączyć unity
<stozek> ?
<Dreadlish> popatrz na domyślny pulpit
<Dreadlish> w ubuntu.
<Dreadlish> widzisz unity.
<stozek> raczej tak
<BlessJah> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SCQze0-rF1s/Tb_1K9WoBXI/AAAAAAAABQQ/4FtvDfC9Ofs/s1600/ubuntu-unity.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bqdwuka> (at 4.bp.blogspot.com)
<BlessJah> jesli masz ten pasek po lewej i u gory, to to jest unity
<Matan> boże jak śmniesznie, tyle wygrać
<Matan> tak bardzo dużo srebrników
<stozek> to mam unity
<Matan> stozek: jak długo masz ubuntu, ewentualnie inną dystrybucję?
<stozek> ubuntu pare dni
<Matan> to wiele tłumaczy
<BlessJah> stozek: odpal chrome, kliknij prawym na ikonce chrome na pasku po lewej i wybierz 'zablokuj'
<BlessJah> czy jak to tam przetlumaczyli
<Matan> dodaj do panelu
<BlessJah> 'Lock to Launcher' == 'Dodaj do panelu'?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Matan> w sumie aż tak źle nie jest
<Matan> nie tłumaczą przecież tak jak tytułów filmów
<BlessJah> ale zdarza im się tłumaczyć komunikaty o błędach
<BlessJah> potem trzeba się zastanawiać jak to z powrotem na angielski przełożyć
<edyta> Witam, może ktoś miał podobny problem, mianowicie
<edyta> Korzystam z Ubuntu Tweak i ustawienia obszaru roboczego resetują się po każdym restarcie maszyny. Konkretnie chodzi o skróty do efektów pulpitu na rogach ekranu.
<edyta> Co więcej dalej pokazują się one w panelu z ustawieniami, ale nie dają żadnego efektu.
<kriters> jacekowski: Chodzilo mi o zmiane juz wiem gdzie blad popelnialem nie wybieralem servera ipv6.
<ftpd> Mornink.
<kriters> Wiecie moze czemu mi flash player "zamula" tnie sie?
<bastetmilo> kriters: zawsze, czy czasem?
<kriters> Zawsze od kiedy zrobiłem to tak mam.
<kriters> Myslalem ze to wina np strony ale to na kazdym tak jest.
<bastetmilo> Bo u mnie pomaga restart kompa - na jakiś czas, dopóki się znów nie zepsuje.
<kriters> A tego nie sprawdzalem sposbu.
<BlessJah> niecierpliwe te baby
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: o co Ci chodzi?
<BlessJah> nie o ciebie
<ftpd> kriters: Flash tak naprawdę jest kupą. I choćbyś miał wiarę zdolną górę przenosić, jak się postanowi mulić, to tak będzie i już. Z każdą nowszą wersją jest coraz gorzej, więc może spróbuj downgrade. Ewentualnie gdzie się da używaj html5 albo h.264.
<BlessJah> fajny ten ubuntu tweak
<kriters> Co to są pakiety pamięci podrecznej?
<CookieM_> 'Pamięć podręczna procesora pobiera dane w pakietach po kilkadziesiąt czy też więcej bajtów, pamięć podręczna dysku zaś nawet do kolejnych kilkuset kilobajtów czytanego właśnie pliku.' via Wikipedia hasło pamięć podręczna
<stozek> kto się zna bardzo dobrze na linuxie?
<filar> cześć
<filar> Jak wygląda wsparcie dla kart graficznych AMD pod Linuxem?
<mati75> działają
<filar> Mam zamiar kupić lapka z HD 7670
<filar> i chce się upewnić, że nie będzie problemów
<filar> mati75: dzięki
<CookieM_> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<stozek> szukam osobę znającą się dobrze na linuxie
<Voldenet> stozek: tak bardzo dobrze to pewnie Linus
<Voldenet> a jak szukasz pomocy do kernel hackingu albo pisania driverów, to płać pieniążki najpierw
<stozek> szukam pomocy w rozwiązywaniu problemów
<ftpd> Lol, znowu on.
<kriters> CookieM_: Fajna stronka ;-)
<ftpd> Rozwiązujemy Twoje problemy od kilku dni (znaczy oni, ja umywam ręce).
<Voldenet> stozek: ZADASZ W KOŃCU PYTANIE CZY BĘDZIESZ NAS IRYTOWAŁ?!
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ależ już zadał.
<Voldenet> jak podchody jakieś, dajcie spokój
<mati75> Voldenet: nie krzycz
<ftpd> stozek: Pan Jezus. On się zna na wszystkim.
<stozek> ftpd: nie wiesz jak pomóc z tąd twoja postawa
<filar> Voldenet, to pytanie nie dla zwykłych śmiertelników
<ftpd> "z tąd". Omujborze.
<Voldenet> stozek: w rozwiązywaniu problemów dobry jest Winston Wolf
<filar> stozek: może szukasz kozio?
<ftpd> Na szczęście już jutro internet się trochę uspokoi, bachorów zapędzą do gimbazy.
<kriters> Hahahaha
<mati75> nie będzie lagów
<stozek> problem z flashem nie działają filmiki na yt
<Voldenet> `nie działają`
<Voldenet> w sensie, że nie ładują się filmy, nie wykrywa flasha
<Voldenet> czy co
<stozek> problem jak narazie nie rozwiązany
<filar> ściągnij starszego flasha i wklej plik libflashplayer, albo jakoś tak do katalogu dodatków FF, czy jaką tak przeglądarkę używasz
<ftpd> "Fx", nie "FF.
<CookieM_> stozek, mogę Cię pocieszyć, nawet najlepszym flash podobno nie działa i nic nie mogą na to poradzić
<ftpd> 14:39:23 |        ftpd + | kriters: Flash tak naprawdę jest kupą. I choćbyś miał wiarę zdolną górę przenosić, jak się postanowi mulić, to tak będzie  i już. Z każdą nowszą wersją jest coraz gorzej, więc może spróbuj downgrade. Ewentualnie gdzie się da używaj html5 albo  h.264.
<stozek> Voldent: nie wykrywa flasha lub plug-in uszkodzony reinstal nie pomógł
<filar> stozek, to zrób co ci powiedziałem
<filar> ściągnij Flasha 10
<stozek> na html5 tez yt nie działa
<filar> znajdź plik .so w paczce
<Voldenet> .g installing flash player ubuntu
<Voldenet> `g installing flash player ubuntu
<filar> flashplugin.so, albo libflashplayer.so
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Install Adobe Flash / Reader & Air in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise ...: <http://tinyurl.com/7g8y52n>
<filar> nie pamiętam dokładnie
<filar> i wklej do katalogu dodatków firefoxa
<Voldenet> stozek: próbowałeś http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-adobe-flash-reader-air-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7g8y52n> (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<kriters> Ja robilem flasha z tego linku http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-12-04-instalacja-oprogramowania-adobe-air-flash-reader/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9ugmy83> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<stozek> filar: gdzie znaleść katalog dodatków ff
<Voldenet> /usr/lib/firefox
<Voldenet> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dokładnie
<filar> flash w ubuntu nie jest zainstalowany out-of-box tak w ogóle?
<Voldenet> chociaż ja to mam w /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<Voldenet> też działą
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że firefox szuka pluginów w kilku lokacjach
<Voldenet> podobno w ~/.mozilla/plugins też działa
<ftpd> stozek: Jak już tak bezczelnie chcesz wszystko mieć podane na tacy, to może z łaski swojej zacznij nas szanować i pisać po polsku? Zdania pytające kończymy znakiem "?", a nie po prostu walimy enter.
<ftpd> Nie da się czytać takiego bełkotu.
<Voldenet> ftpd: ale przecież normalnie pisze, nie
<ftpd> 15:37:13 |      stozek   | filar: gdzie znaleść katalog dodatków ff
<ftpd> Bardzo.
<Voldenet> widzisz w tym jakiś problem
<ftpd> Tak.
<Voldenet> :7
<ftpd> Boli mnie to w oczy
<Voldenet> W sumie ja też.
<Voldenet> Nie lubię jak ktoś nie kończy zdania porządnie
<ftpd> Boli mnie, że państwo, które zabiera mi rocznie miliony na podatki nie jest w stanie zadbać o system edukacji.
<Voldenet> swoją drogą >zadawanie pytań o rzeczy, na które odpowiedź w googlach da się znaleźć w 3s
<Voldenet> Skąd się to bierze?
<ftpd> A do tego jestem po prostu małym, pryszczatym tchórzem w okularkach, który tylko hejtuje w internecie, bo tylko tam potrafi być kozakiem.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Voldenet> KOZAK W NECIE
<Voldenet> nie pamiętam dalszej części
<bastetmilo> "małym"
<ftpd> Nie mam absolutnie żadnej wiedzy, nic sobą nie prezentuję, a tylko się czepiam bo leczę kompleksy!
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: mu chodzi o wielkość mentalną
<Voldenet> Znam ten ból, sam czasami mam ten problem
<stozek> nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić ;/
<Matan> pizda w świecie
<CookieM_> Polska to taki kraj, gdzie mądry się nie odezwie, głupi zrobi a reszta mu przyklaśnie (Demotywatory)
<Matan> teoretycznie im bardziej ktoś jest głupi tym bardziej szczęśliwy
<stozek> mam dość tego linuxa to jakis chłam bez duszny od 5 dni nikt nie może mi pomóc z flashem
<stozek> to jakiś obłęd
<Matan> lol
<Matan> this is madness
<stozek> a taki miał być stabilny noo bo nic na nim bardzo nie działa
<Matan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-extras-keyring
<Matan> stozek: ^
<Matan> n00b
<Matan> albo w COU Ubuntu Extras
<Matan> stozek: odpal terminal i wpisz w nim te 3 komendy, lscpu, lsusb, lspci, skopjuj to co wypluje, wstaw to na pastebin i podeślij nam do tego linka
<stozek> ok
<Matan> i uname -a jeszcze
<ftpd> I cat /etc/*release
<Voldenet> Matan: to bzdura
<Voldenet> ja jestem głupi jak but i do tego nieszczęśliwy
<kriters> Ja mam mianowicie taki problem mam w conky pogode ale nie wiem które z tych stacji bedzie polska http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/stations/ korzystał ktoś może z tego?
<Matan> Voldenet: masz za wysoki iloraz inteligencji na bycie szczęśliwym z głupoty ;3
<Voldenet> kriters: jakie miasto chcesz?
<stozek> Matan: http://pastebin.pl/65564
<kriters> Voldenet: Szczecin.
<Voldenet> Matan: nie sądzę, że jestem specjalnie inteligentny też
<Voldenet> myślę, żem poniżej przeciętnej
<Voldenet> kriters: http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/stations/EPSC.TXT
<kriters> Voldenet: dzięki wielki
<Matan> stozek: masz jeden USB 2.0?!
<Matan> na jakim ty sprzęcie to odpalasz
<Matan> Thinkpad R21?
<Matan> czy Compaq armada
<stozek> obecnie narazie jedno usb
<Voldenet> Matan: ale przecież usb to tylko hub jest
<Voldenet> możesz do jednego root huba chyba 1024 urządzenia podłączyć
<Matan> Voldenet: chodzi o dostępnosc portów
<Matan> Voldenet: i podpiąć możesz 255
<Matan> stozek: co to za maszyna
<Matan> stozek: na niej nie powinieneś stawiać Ubuntu 12.04 a Xubuntu 12.04 lub Lubuntu 12.04
<stozek> czego?
<Matan> stozek: czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2012/08/14/lubuntu-12-04-pl-czyli-pierwszy-z-remiksow-forumowiczow-wydany/
<Matan> stozek: czego czy czemu
<stozek> czemu?
<Matan> stozek: ubuntu jest żerte
<Matan> stozek: opasłe przez Unity 3D z Compizem
<Matan> stozek: musisz znaleźć sobie lżejsze UI
<stozek> ale mi chodzi o flasha po zatym wszystko jest ok
<mati75> flash to flash
<Matan> stozek: trochę powątpiewam ale skoro tak...
<stozek> Matan: wszystko ładnie działa
<stozek> poza flashem
<Matan> stozek: zainstaluj extrasy, tam jest flash
<stozek> tzn jak?
<stozek> Matan: jak to zrobić
<stozek> ?
<Matan> stozek: jeżeli miałeś w podstawówce czytanie ze zrozumieniem to zauważysz, że pisałem to wcześniej
<Matan> stozek: podpowiedź, zaczyna się od "sudo"
<kriters> Jak zmienić to zeby wyswielało mi totaldown i obok ilość ${totaldown wlan0}${alignr}up: ${totalup wlan0}
<stozek> Matan: w standardzie już to sie zainstalowało wcześniej
<kriters> I troche to zwezić bez odstepu duzego.
<kriters> $down: ${totaldown wlan0}${alignr}up: ${totalup wlan0}
<Matan> stozek: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kriters> Bo tak to mam w nawiasie i znaczek $
<Matan> i sie
<Matan> *sio
<stozek> Matan: to też było setki razy
<stozek> Matan: teamviewer sprawdz sam :)
<Matan> stozek: nic innego nie mam do flasha, tak jak pewnie inni, flash z extras'ów i plugin do przeglądarki
<kriters> O i nawet samemu udało mi sie ;-)
<ftpd> Lol, AMD 1.6
<ftpd> I 12.04 na tym.
<ftpd> ;-)
<kriters> Jak sie nazywa pasek hmmm roboczy gdzie mozna umieścić skróty? np na dole pulpitu
<kriters> Nie wiem czy dobrze sie wyraziłem o co mi chodzi.
<bastetmilo> kriters: ale w Unity tego nie ma :)
<bastetmilo> masz tylko launcher
<Voldenet> kriters: docky
<kriti> Kurcze wywalilo mnie i nie doczytalem.
<Voldenet> docky
<bastetmilo> kriti: launcher w unity do tego słuzy
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: można go zastąpić docky
<Voldenet> jestem prawie pewny, że się jakoś da
<Voldenet> w końcu to linuch, w ostateczności zmieni się kod źródłowy launchera
<kriti> Docky dziaÅla ale nie poprawinie chyba bo cos kiedys mialem takiego.
<kriti> Jezeli chodzi o 12.04
<Laif> kriti sa jeszcze awan cairo dock
<Laif> awn*
<kriti> fajne to cairo dock
<kriti> ;-)
<Matan> lol
<Matan> jeszcze je wyklniesz
<kriti> MoÅze i tak bo po zrobieniu tego i uruchomieniu ponownie kompa to mi menadzer aktualizacji wywalilo.
<Matan> kriti: utf-8
<kriti> Matan: Wiem sorki ale nie bede przestawial na tym koncie, bez pl znakow bede pisac
<Ashiren> yay
<Voldenet> hm?
<Matan> hmmm...
<kriters>  /n
<gjm> Re
<BlessJah>  /8
<gjm> Co tam BlessJah?
<ftpd> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd :)
<BlessJah> zrywa mi polaczenie i takie kwiatki wychodza
<lisu> re
<Matan> jest na lin coś do nagrywania ruchu myszki?
<BlessJah> Matan: xnee to umie
<kriters> Ma ktos pomysly jak wlaczyć bluetooth?
<BlessJah> wydala kolejne koordynaty, jest też możliwość odtworzenia późniejszego
<BlessJah> kriters: powinien być przełącznik gdzieś
<kriters> No tak ;-)
<Matan> BlessJah: thx
<filar> na unity jest w prawym górnym rogu
<BlessJah> mam na myśli obudowę lapka
<kriters> No biore i nie dziala.
<kriters> Nie wykrywa mi telefon kompa ani komp telefonu
<BlessJah> co mówi dmesg?
<kriters> zalezy o ktora linijke chodzi
<ftpd> O te, które mają coś wspólnego z bluetooth?
<kriters> 25.693092] Bluetooth: Can't change to loading configuration err
<ftpd> I tyle?
<kriters> Zrobilem ze wykrywaja sie urzadzenia
<kriters> Ale nie moge plikow wyslać na zadne z nich.
<ftpd> To atheros?
<julek> a co zlego jest z atherosem?
<BlessJah> atheros robi BT?
<ftpd> A czy mówię, że złego?
<BlessJah> o, robi
<julek> mi tez bluetooth nie dziala
<julek> ale olalem
<kriters> ftpd: a jak sprawdzić to atheros?
<kriters> Czy to jest to czy nie jest to.
<ftpd> W dmesgu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<kriters> To moze wkleje to na wklej.
<ftpd> Całego dmesga?
<ftpd> Jasne, nie mam co robić, tylko czytać za Ciebie.
<lisu> qermit: jestes? Ty tutaj ogarniasz co nieco... zbadaj to: ./czytaj.sh
<lisu> atz
<lisu> odpowiedz: ELM327 v1.4 >
<ftpd> Co to jest czytaj.sh?
<lisu> ftpd: nazwa pliku ;p
<ftpd> A. Wow, niezła!
<lisu> ;p
<ftpd> A co robi ten skrypt? ;-)
<julek> włam
<julek> nawalic sie dzisiaj, czy nie nawalic?
<kriters> ftpd: Nie pisze  że masz czytać, ja poszukam tego.
<kriters> 20.349631] Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> A googlałeś ten błąd w ogóle?
<kriters> Nie, dlaczego bo nie wiem który to bląd.
<ftpd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/822128
<kriters> Czy to jest to co pierwsze podalem.
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 822128 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 not working {AMD64}" [High,Fix released]
<kriters> A teraz pytanie jak to zrobić bo nie jestem kumaty w tych sprawach.
<kriters> Albo jakas mala podpowiedz i dalej sobie poradze.
<kriters> [   25.693146] ath3k: probe of 1-1.1:1.0 failed with error -110
<kriters> [   25.693246] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k
<kriters> Bo to chyba tez od tego jest.
<ftpd> I widzisz go w lsusb?
<kriters> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> A firmware jakie masz?
<ftpd> /lib/firmware/ath3k-costam
<ftpd> hciconfig cokolwiek pokazuje?
<ftpd> Zresztą. Dosałeś linka, przeczytaj.
<kriters> Cos tam pokazuje
<kriters> A tego firmware nie moge znalesc
<kriters> mam jakis katalog ath6k
<lisu> julek: no glupie pytanie wasc zadajesz, przeciez odpowiedz moze byc tylko jedna x]
<sesnei> Jest problem kod xrandr -85 nie zmienia odświeżania, mam takie dziwne wrażenie ze o czymś zapomniałem, może mi to przypomnicie ?
<qermit> lisu: jezeli to ty, to mam dzis wolne od myślenia
<sesnei> jak mam to rozumieć?
<sesnei> to podeślę ten plik.
<sesnei> coś w tym kodzie jest nie tak,
<sesnei> http://wklej.to/k9svX  kod pliku locale, gdzie tu mam dodać kod xrandr -85 i jakmaon wyglądać bo samo xrandr -85 nie działa ?
<ftpd> E.
<ftpd> Ale dlaczego tutaj?
<sesnei> A dlaczego nie?
<ftpd> Bo ten plik odpala się bez powiązania ze środowiskiem graficznym?
<ftpd> I dostaniesz info, że DISPLAY nie jest znany.
<sesnei> Askąd mam to wiedziec mam kod x dodać do pliku y by odświeżanie było 85 i tyle
<ftpd> Nie wiem, skąd. Z dokumentacji?
<sesnei> narazie nie wiem czemu xrandr -85 nie działa nwet w konsoli
<sesnei> *nawet
<ftpd> A czytałeś manuala do xrandr?
<sesnei> tak
<ftpd> To skąd Ci wyszła taka durna składnia?
<sesnei> bo robiłem to z dawno temu a pamięc jest jaka jest
<ftpd> Doczytaj w manualu, jak się ustawia refresh rate przez xrandr.
<gjm> "xrandr -r 85"!!!
<gjm> Motyla noga.
<ftpd> sesnei: A jak chcesz mieć tak 'zawsze', to to się ustawia w xorg.conf, w sekcji Monitor.
<ftpd> A nie w rc.local, lol.
<sesnei> a xorg zawsze jest pusty
<gjm> Tak, na bank.
<ftpd> No i?
<ftpd> Jak sobie w nim dopiszesz całą sekcję, to iksy przy starcie wezmą te ustawienia.
<sesnei> możliwe, wiesz ostatnio jak wygenerowałem xorga to już systemu niezobaczyłem heh
<ftpd> Zrobiłeś coś źle, zatem.
<sesnei> do tego to sam doszedłem, przynajmniej wtedy odświeżanie było ok
<ftpd> Nie chce mi się tym już więcej interesować. Piszesz z błędami, szkoda mi oczu na Ciebie. Dostałeś informacje, co robić. Poradź sobie teraz. Miłego czegokolwiek.
<sesnei> Łaski mi nie robisz.
<ftpd> Robię, bo nikt nie ma obowiązku Ci tutaj pomagać.
<sesnei> Chcesz coś zrobić zrób to sam.
<gjm> Sam do siebie piszesz? <:
<sesnei> Dzięki  za pomoc, jedanak wolę to już samemu zrobić, tak to tracze tylk oczas ciał
<ftpd> gjm: A Ty? Czy też tracze tylk oczas ciał?
<ftpd> Nie wiedziałem, że ciała mają oczas.
<bastetmilo> a tracze?
<bastetmilo> tracze mają oczas?
<gjm> Nie tracz mojego oczasu.
<bastetmilo> sam go traczysz
<ftpd> ciał
<bastetmilo> ciał bambino
<gjm> Ciałkowicie się z Wami zgadzam.
<BlessJah> w kwestii pustego xorg.conf, to ubuntu na chwilę obecną zdaje się tegoż pliku w ogóle nie posiadać
<ftpd> 20:44:43 |        ftpd + | Jak sobie w nim dopiszesz całą sekcję, to iksy przy starcie wezmą te ustawienia.
<ftpd> A jak nie ma, to 'zgaduje'.
<BlessJah> znowu mnie zrywa
<gjm> Kara ?Boska?
<BlessJah> nie stawiałem spacji przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<ftpd> Nie sprawdzaj, dlaczego. Wszak w ten sposób tracze tylk oczas ciał.
<szkodnik> moi sasiedzi maja chyba powzny wiertarkowy fetysz
<BlessJah> albo są bardzo głośni i wiertarką się tylko maskują
<szkodnik> umm
<szkodnik> wrocilam do domu o 13
<szkodnik> i conajmiej od tej godziny do tej pory w kolko wierca
<BlessJah> to chyba na viagrze
<bastetmilo> A to Ty już testowałeś, że wiesz?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, ale dostalem oferte viagry ktora trzyma do 8 godzin, a co?
<CookieM> http://tnij.org/rz96
<szkodnik> hmm
 * szkodnik idzie do wanny
<gjm> Sama.
<ftpd> Turnus mija a ja nieczyja.
<bastetmilo> A ja nie ide dzis spac :)
<ftpd> Czemu?
<bastetmilo> Bo, albowiem, ponieważ, zamiast pracować w sobote i wcześniej - obijałam się.
<ftpd> Aha.
<gjm> Szalona.
<bastetmilo> Raczej leniwa.
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: coś ten transport gg mnie straszy
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: dlaczego?
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: mi dziala dobrze
<Vorbis^> no nie wiem
<Vorbis^> jeden kontakt był niedostępny na transporcie a dostępny na pidginie
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie wiem
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie znajdziesz 'idealnego' transportu
<Biszkopcik> to jest chyba najlepszy jaki mi sie udalo znalezc
<Vorbis^> no to to wiem
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie no, tak teraz intensywnie przegladam google
<Biszkopcik> i to jest chyba jedyny transport ktory jest na bieżąco aktualizowany
<Biszkopcik> jggtrans ostatnio aktualizowane rok temu
<Biszkopcik> kraken tez rok temu
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: lepszego nie będzie, bede jeszcze kombinował w miedzyczasie po configach , moze cos znajde w dokumentacji ciekawego co moznaby bylo zaimplementowac
<szkodnik> protip- chcesz, zeby koty nie zawracaly glowy, to spryskaj wlosy odzywka gliss kura0 beda sie trzymac kilka metrow od ciebie
<gjm> Spoko, zapamiętam.
<lisu> kurde, juz ta godzina... dosc kodzenia na dzis
<qermit> lisu: nadal kodzisz te komendy AT?
<lisu> qermit: a jak, dzis tylko godzinke zagłębiłem się w to
<lisu> ale zleciało
<lisu> qermit: działa to to
<lisu> tylko taki ogólne pytanko miałbym, na ile bash jest szybki? na tyle ile sprzęt pozwala?
<lisu> shi* on me, nowe statsy na kanale x]
<lisu> no jak tak można, cały dorobek ... tyle statsów... wszystko skasowali, zepsuli, poniszczyli...
<Dreadlish> tamte dawno nie były aktualizowane.
<lisu> wiem, chyba od marca, czy cos takiego
<Dreadlish> no, coś tam
<gjm> Żarcik: http://sprunge.us/Sfca
<lisu> a w sumie to serdecznie mnei to p...grzeje, mogło by nie być ;]
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: znowu taka akcja
<Dreadlish> gjm: stare, ale dobre ;D
<Vorbis^> i ciekawe jest to że normalnie gadam z tą osobą
<lisu> żart z typu: wolicz A czy B? C ... kurwa.
<lisu> najgorsze, że w/w żart to wcale nie żart tylko głupota ludzka i nie słuchanie, co druga strona chce się dowiedzieć.
<lisu> ech, cza sie napić
<gjm> lisu: SŁOWNICTWO
<lisu> wybaczcie za słownictwo
<lisu> ale czasami inne słowa po prostu nie pasują aby wyrazić ładunek emocjonalny
<gjm> Pierdnij sobie.
<bastetmilo> lisu: nie obchodzi mnie to. Nie przeklinaj.
<lisu> bastetmilo: dobrze, nie będę.
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: pozniej loguje/wylogowywuje?
<Vorbis^> tzn pojawiło sie że kontakt zmienia status na rozłączony jak ona zmieniła status na faktycznie niedostępny
<Vorbis^> jeśli o to ci chodzi
<Biszkopcik> no to nic zlego w tym co napisales nie ma
<Vorbis^> a wylogowywanie i logowanie na transport nie pomaga
<Vorbis^> a najlepsze to że wcześniej pokazywało tą osobe normalnie
<Vorbis^> w sensie że zmieniła status na niedostępny i wróciła po jakimś czasie
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie wiem, nie mam takich akcji, zobacz na innym komunikatorze anizeli gajim
<Biszkopcik> albo zarejestruj jabbera na jabbi a nie z zew.
<Biszkopcik> bo tak to idzie w ten sposob
<Biszkopcik> ty > wtw > jabbi >gadgadu i spowrotem
<Biszkopcik> kawal drogi
<Biszkopcik> moze po drodze wtw cos odwala
<Biszkopcik> jabbi jest w polsce, ma niskie pingi takze roznicy w zmianie statusu miedzy moim serwerem a serwerem gadugadu nie da sie zauwazyc
<ftpd> Ale po co komu gg?
<ftpd> Halo.
<ftpd> Otrząśnijcie się, to powinno umrzeć już dawno
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: tak, w kregu 'ircowców' moze faktycznie nie potrzebne
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: ale poza ircem ludzie maja znajomych
<Biszkopcik> ktorzy nie korzystaja z jabbera
<ftpd> Figę.
<Biszkopcik> i raczej nie daliby sie namowic
<ftpd> 99% z nich ma konto gmailowe.
<ftpd> Czyli automatycznie mają jabbera.
<ftpd> Solved.
<Biszkopcik> i 100 % nie umie korzystac z jabbera
<Biszkopcik> i nie chce
<Biszkopcik> bo po co?
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<Biszkopcik> jednego znajomego by mieli, tego co by ich do tego namowil?
<Vorbis^> taa
<Biszkopcik> skoro gg dziala, to w ich oczach nie ma sensu instalowac czegos innego
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem. W 2006 napisałem na www, że dziękuję za gg, [tutaj] i [tutaj] są inne formy kontaktu, a [tutaj] instrukcja. Jak kotś chce kontaktu ze mną, to śmiało. Jak nie ma ochoty, to widać i tak nie był mnie wart, nara.
<Biszkopcik> co byloby 'gorsze' bo mniej osob uzywa
<Vorbis^> a są i tacy oporni co powiesz jak i to zrobią a i tak pisze na gg...
<ftpd> Zmieniłem hasło w gg na jakieś z generatora i wyłączyłem ekg.
<ftpd> Dobranoc.
<Vorbis^> a xmpp tylko jakplik trzeba wysłać
<ftpd> POmogło.
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: to spectrum 2?
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: tak
<Vorbis^> http://spectrum.im/issues/177
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: uzywasz icq?
<Vorbis^> nie
<Vorbis^> ale może być powiązane
<Biszkopcik> ;D, no przeczytam
<Biszkopcik> stare spectrum
<Biszkopcik> jeszcze na jedynce
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: nie ma zadnej odpowiedzi
<Vorbis^> jutro poobserwuje to :D
<Vorbis^> może coś wypatrze
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: jak ci sie chce , to obadaj to i cos na necie
<Biszkopcik> pod takimi frazami
<Biszkopcik> ja jeszcze w nocy puszczam restart, bo cos porobilem
<Biszkopcik> ale poczekam az wszyscy sie wyloguja
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: ping
<szkodnik> a ja pojde soie spac :)
<Biszkopcik> szkodnik: z kotami?
<szkodnik> Biszkopcik, nie
<Biszkopcik> ;<
<gjm> :<
<szkodnik> juz pisalam wcoraj, ze kotom nie wolno do sypialni
<Biszkopcik> wiemy
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<szkodnik> spia na wykladzinie w studio
<szkodnik> bo jest wlochata i miekka
<Biszkopcik> szkodnik: w studio? a co ty prowadzisz? :>
<gjm> Biedaczki.
<BlessJah> przeczytalem spia na wykladzie
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: me too
<szkodnik> ee studio,, w sensie pokoj gdzie mam kompa i inne takie :D
<Biszkopcik> lol
<Biszkopcik> ale studio ;D
<szkodnik> sry
<Biszkopcik> nie spisz obok kompa?
<Biszkopcik> ;O!
<Biszkopcik> ;DD
<Vorbis^> Biszkopcik: pong
<szkodnik> ostatnio lapie sie na tym, ze nazywam rozne rzeczy po hiszpansku, zamiast po polsku
<szkodnik> szczegolnie, ze w domu uzywam hiszpanskiego
<szkodnik> Biszkopcik, lol
<szkodnik> nie
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: moge zrestartować transport? bo tylko ty zostales online a nie ma sensu zebym pisal o tym gdziekolwiek
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^: bo to taki maly resecik
<Vorbis^> taa
<gjm> Ja tam mam laptopa zawsze obok.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: a ja komputer
<szkodnik> po co?
<Biszkopcik> mam obok
<Biszkopcik> :D
 * Biszkopcik zaraz wraca
<gjm> szkodnik: Uzależnienie.
<szkodnik> gjm, komputer na szczescie nie jest integralna czescia mojego ciala :P
 * BlessJah śpi obok komputera
<szkodnik> jestescie zboczeni
<szkodnik> ja tam wole z facetem
<BlessJah> obok, nie z
<szkodnik> na to samo wychodzi
<BlessJah> po prostu nie mam studia, łóżko stoi obok biurka
<szkodnik> :(
<szkodnik> przykro mi
<szkodnik> nie moglabym spac z tym szumem kolo glowy
<BlessJah> e, nie przeszkadza mi to
<BlessJah> moge przez noc miziać obudowę
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: komputer sie na noc wyłącza...
<BlessJah> :>
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, po co?
<szkodnik> w nocy mi sciaga rozne rzeczy
<szkodnik> po co ma mi mulic net, kiedy [rzy nim siedze?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: mnie ściga dysk zewnętrzny...
<szkodnik> mam 1mb
<szkodnik> i nie mam zadnych wynalazkow
<bastetmilo> To nie jest wynalazek.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, ale ja sie nie znam ;)
<BlessJah> router z openwrt za dwie stówki i dysk na usb
<szkodnik> wiec ide po najmniejszej linii oporu: wlaczam utorrent i ide spac, nastawiajac, zeby poszedl spac, jak skonczy :D
<szkodnik> i teraz ide
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie mam dwoch stowek :P
<Biszkopcik> a ja mam serwer w domu
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<bastetmilo> No, ja potrzebuję mieć kopie zapasową...
<szkodnik> a ja 2 koty i wspollokatora flejtucha
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: nie zasniesz bez kojącego szumu wiatraków?
<Biszkopcik> szkodnik: a ja 3 koty i psa
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: stoi w piwnicy
<szkodnik> Biszkopcik, wspolczuje
<bastetmilo> A ja 4 koty i psa.
<BlessJah> szkodnik: czemu go po prostu nie wywalisz i znajdziesz nowego, jak taka fleja ;)
<bastetmilo> Wygrałam.
<Biszkopcik> BlessJah: i nie tam gdzie wegiel, brud, etc ;>
<Biszkopcik> tam jest DC :D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie mam czasu
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: 13 pająków, o ile się nie rozmnożyły i okazyjnie komary
<BlessJah> wygrałem
<szkodnik> nie znajde wspollokatora w 5 minut
<BlessJah> jaka jest nagroda?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, mozesz posprzatac lazienke
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, nie wygrałeś. Pajaki sie nie licza.
<bastetmilo> tak samo jak komary
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: bo co, bo maja wiecej nóg?
<szkodnik> nie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo ja tak mowie.
<szkodnik> bo pajaka nie da sie przytulic
<szkodnik> z tego samego powodu sa zdykwalifikowane np rynki
<szkodnik> rybki
<BlessJah> skąd wiesz, że nie mogę się przytulić do pająków?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, poza tym pajaki nie mrucza
<gjm> Koty przytul ;3
<szkodnik> i nie wibruja na kolanach
<BlessJah> lol
<szkodnik> wiec sie nie licza
<bastetmilo> psy tez nie
<bastetmilo> ale sie licza
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<BlessJah> pająki jako gatunek naturalnie dominujący, powinny być jak najbardziej liczone
<szkodnik> gjm, moje sie moga przyllac na okraglo
<szkodnik> tzn jeden z nich
<szkodnik> drugi jest srednio dotykalski
<szkodnik> ale czasem przyjdzie sie tulic
<BlessJah> ze względu na równouprawnienie i inne brednie pominiemy ilość nóg przy określaniu liczebności pieszczochów
<szkodnik> BlessJah, pajak to ozdobka do postawieia na polke, nie zwierzatko
<BlessJah> nie postawi sie na polce bo spieprzy
<szkodnik> sa w takim samym stopniu interaktywne co zdjecie w ramce
<szkodnik> wiec sie nie licza
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czemu nie zagrasz karta psa, tylko sie przy glupich pajkach upierasz
<bastetmilo> i tak nie wygrasz
<BlessJah> moje wisza pod sufitem, dwa sa podszafka, reszta gdzies lazi pod lozkiem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kartą psa?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, kolezanka ma pajaki powkladane w takie male szklane pudlka i poustawiane na polkach
<BlessJah> terarria
<Biszkopcik> e tam
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przeciesz masz psa.
<Biszkopcik> da sie do pajakow przytulac
<szkodnik> whatever
<Biszkopcik> tych wiekszych
<szkodnik> ma ich cos kolo setki
<szkodnik> albo i wiecej juz teraz\
<Biszkopcik> pomnozyly sie
<Biszkopcik> pewnie
<szkodnik> do tego kilak wezy i hodowle karaluchow i myszy
<szkodnik> zeby je karmic
<szkodnik> dobrze, ze ja karme dla swoich siersciuchow moge na allegro kupic...
<szkodnik> no nic, pora spac, tym razem naprawde
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, dobrej nocy
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: papatki
<AlexQ> Brywieczór
<ftpd> Cz.
<AlexQ> Mam pytanko: Czy za pomocą GRUBa można z pendrive'a odpalić system 'live' ze squashfs?
<AlexQ> Bo instalowałem już 3 programami 2 różne distra na pendrive (live, z ISO)
<AlexQ> i za każdym razem SYSLINUX staje po wyświetleniu info o wersji swojej
<AlexQ> menu się nie odpala
<AlexQ> Any idea?
<AlexQ> Jak to w ogóle działa? Bo w konfiguracji syslinuxa nie widzę żadnych ścieżek do tego pliku z squashfs
<AlexQ> Żyje ktoś tu :D?
<ftpd> Nie.
<AlexQ> To pewnie masz dużo czasu
<AlexQ> Mógłbyś mi, drogi daemonie, powiedzieć w takim razie, jak syslinux ładuje squashfs'a, skoro chyba nigdzie w pliku konfiguracyjnym nie podaje się mu do niego ścieżki?
<ftpd> Nie mógłbym.
<ftpd> Bo nie wiem.
<bastetmilo> Deamon to ten z Pamietników Wąpierzy?
<jacekowski> AlexQ: to jest w initrd
<AlexQ> jacekowski: A jak chcę odpalić z GRUBa system live, bo mi coś syslinux nie działa to raz, a dwa mam na tym samym nośniku drugi OS, to jak mam to zrobić?
<AlexQ> jacekowski: Właściwie to ma być Android, a nie Ubu, ale to tez Linux w końcu, więc zasada ładowania squashfs jest chyba taka sama?
<AlexQ> jacekowski: Bezpieczniej będzie zachować taką samą ścieżkę względem roota, jak w ISO, z którego biorę tego Androida x86?
<AlexQ> To próbuję...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-26
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> meh
<pejot> Dzień dobry
<Wizard> Cześć.
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Cześć.
<shpaq> 7
<DeXTeD> .
<Dreadlish> dziesię
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> nakazanieto: pong
<nakazanieto> można na q?\
<bastetmilo> tak
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć, drathir.
<gjm> Cześć, gjm.
<Wizard> gjm: Ojej.
<Wizard> Nie zauważyłem cię.
<Wizard> Witaj, och witaj, przyjacielu nasz.
<Wizard> Jak tam, sportowali już Jedyny Prawdziwy Pulpit Linuksowy na twoją protezę? :>
<gjm> Nie wiem o czym mówisz.
<Wizard> A tak, troluję.
<Wizard> Pytam, czy na Archu macie już Unity.
<Wizard> Macie?
<Wizard> Macie!
<gjm> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/unity/
<gjm> coś tam jest
<gjm> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<gjm> Nie śledziłem.
<gjm> Zresztą, Unity jest trochę na opak z KISS.
<gjm> Mi wystarcza to co mam: http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/dayum.png :3
<Wizard> Obrzydliwe :)
<bastetmilo> tapete ma ładną
<gjm> Co kto lubi.
<Wizard> I jakieś Natalie go zaczepiają na pulpicie :/
<shpaq> brzydkie
<shpaq> i to jeszcze zaczepiają przez fb
<shpaq> kur...y bym chyba dostał gdybym dostawał powiadomienia z fb na pulpicie
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ftpd> gjm, Trochę smuteczek, masz znajomych, którzy klikają 'zaczepki' na FB?
<bastetmilo> o, ftpd
<gjm> Znajome. https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1003505_606921966014736_92989340_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/mm3xyh7> (at fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> bastetmilo, O, ja.
<bastetmilo> gjm: co to za dzieci pokazujesz nam tutaj
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co tam słychać?
<ftpd> bastetmilo, W miarę spoko, konwenty robię.
<bastetmilo> To spoko.
<ftpd> Pracuję, wydalam.
<ftpd> W normie.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie jest w normie
<TheNumb> ftpd: powinieneś jeszcze przyjmować płyny/ciała stałe
<ftpd> TheNumb, Mam Ci jeszcze napisać, że oddycham i nosze odzież, bo inaczej założysz, że tego nie robię?
<TheNumb> ftpd: naked hobo!
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Korzystał ktoś z kalkulatora basha?
<ftpd> bastetmilo, A co u Ciebie?
<DaZ> wut
<ftpd> ntat, Co to jest 'kalkulatora basha'?
<ntat> bc
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> "kalkulator basha".
<ftpd> ;-))))))
<DaZ> w pytonie liczy sie lepiej
<bastetmilo> ja licze w irb
<ntat> Mam problem z dzieleniem z resztą
<bastetmilo> ftpd: sporo pracy, nawet ostatnio w Warszawie pracowałam, i siedziałam u jella
<ntat> Każdy "normalny" kalkulator da wynik 5/9=0.6
<ntat> a bc uparcie 5/9=0.5
<TheNumb> ntat: bo zaokrągla trochę inaczej <:
<DaZ> mi mowi, ze zero
<DaZ> :3
<ntat> Zauważyłem, że on nie zaokrągla zgodnie z regułami matematycznymi, tylko "obcina" do określonego miejsca
<DaZ> >z regułami matematycznymi
<ntat> DaZ wpisz scale=1
<ntat> a potem działanie
<DaZ> tych reguł zaokrąglania jest w sumie ponad pizdylion :V
<ntat> DaZ, ale wiadomo, o jaką regułę chodzi:)
<gjm> lewej dłoni
<ntat> gjm to fizyczna raczej
<gjm> nigdy nie byłem dobry z biologii
<ntat> Dobra, wracając do tematu, macie jakiś pomysł?
<DaZ> ja bym liczył w replu pytona i tak :c
<TheNumb> Ja bym dzielił 5/9 a kartce
<TheNumb> *na
<DaZ> a ja na czworo
<ntat> bc niby narzędzie obliczeniowe a wysypuje się na najprostszych obliczeniach
<aerradon> ntat: a 'bc -l' próbowałeś?
<ntat> aerradon, to samo, bc - l 5/9 =.55555555555555555555
<ntat> *bc -l
<aerradon> no ale 0.6 to też zły winik
<aerradon> bo 9*0.6=5.4
<aerradon> poza tym http://www.google.pl/#fp=42a76fc2f3f7b2e&q=5%2F9%3D
<TheNumb> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?t=crmtb01&f=ob&i=5%2F9
<ntat> aerradon, 0.6 to wynik zaokrąglony, o taki właśnie mi chodzi
<ntat> TheNumb, a wolframalfpha pokazuje poprawny wynik 0.55555... to jest to samo co 0.55555(5)
<TheNumb> ntat: poważnie?
<ntat> czyli w zaokrągleniu 0.6
<ballock> widzę, że kalkulator Google'a też zaokrągla jak kalkulator Basha
<ballock> jeżeli ostatnia cyfra nie jest po zaokrągleniu 6tką, to jeżeli podawałby wynik z dokładnością to 1 miejsca po przecinku, byłoby 0,5
<ballock> ciekawe czy nie wynika to z binarnej reprezentacji liczb...
<ballock> e, chyba nie, raczej liczy na floatach/doublach
<ballock> więc to jest tylko kwestia reprezentacji
<kklimonda> nie wynika, bc jest głupie po prostu
<kklimonda> bo 5/9 + 5/9 daje 1.0 przy scale=1
<kklimonda> dopiero przy wyższych scale zaczyna kombinować
<ntat> to scale w bc to niby tylko obcinanie a nie zaokrąglanie
<ballock> kklimonda: nie nazwałbym tego głupim
<ballock> mój wykładowca z arytmetyki komputerów w swoim czasie wałkował temat
<kklimonda> ballock: obcina wynik, nie da się mu powiedzieć by zaokrąglił go "zgodnie z zasadami"
<ballock> kklimonda: Ty zadajesz skalę dokładności obliczeń do bc
<ntat> kalkulator, który nie potrafi liczyć
<ballock> domyślnie wynosi ona 1 (bez importu bibliotek arytmemtycznych, lub stricte zmiany skali)
<kklimonda> ballock: ale co to za dokładność, jak on po prostu tnie siekierą w pewnym momencie?
<ballock> bc nie liczy więc poza dokładność zadańą
<ballock> on nie tnie. on zatrzymuje obliczenia poniżej zadanej dokładności
<ballock> To, co oczekujesz, to obliczenie do większej (nieznanej) dokładności
<ballock> i zastosowanie jakiegoś mechanizmu zaokrągleń
<kklimonda> ballock: no ja oczekuję, że będzie robił jak wszyscy :)
<kklimonda> tzn. ja nie oczekuję, bo go nie używam na codzień
<kklimonda> ale tego bym oczekiwał
<ballock> Możesz zastosować "ogólnie słuszny" sposób i zaokrąglać od 5tki w górę
<ballock> ale możesz chcieć zaokrąglać metodą amerykańsk
<ballock> ą
<ballock> i stosować metodę przy nieparzystej cyfrze wyższej (np. 1.5) zaokrąglać do góry, a przy parzystej (np. 2.5) w dół
<ntat> ballock, ja chcę tylko wynik (z dokładnością do jednego miejsca po przecinku) 0.6 z działania 5/9 ale nie mogę tego uzyskać w bc
<ballock> ntat: poproś o wyliczanie o jedną pozycję więcej niż potrzebujesz i zaokrąglij
<ballock> przecież to jest coś, czego oczekujesz, prawda?
<ballock> Zresztą na stronie podręcznika jest wyraźnie:
<ntat> ballock, o to właśnie zaokrąglenie chodzi. Jak 0.55 zaokrąglić do jednego miejsca po przecinku, żeby uzyskać wynik 0.6
<ballock> "This version truncates results from divide and multiply operations."
<ballock> sorry, miałem tylko angielskiego manuala pod ręką.
<Wizard> Jezu, bujacie się z tym od godziny.
<aerradon> echo "0.55" | awk '{printf("%.1f\n",$1)}'
<ntat> aerradon, z awk działa, fajnie. Szkoda, że bc nie daje rady
<Wizard> W C będziesz musiał program napisać :>
<ballock> ntat: chyba znalazłem sposób na bc :)
<ballock> ale się uśmiejecie
<ballock> najpierw ustawiasz dokładność o jedną większą niż potrzebna
<ballock> liczysz wynik dzielenia zwykłego i modulo
<ballock> modulo będzie zawierał resztę dla danej dokładności
<ballock> możesz sprawdzić, czy reszta jest większa czy mniejsza niż 5 do potęgi ujemnej dokładności
<ballock> w tym wypadku dodać jeden do cyfry następującej po dokładności
<ballock> i obciąć liczbę zmieniając skalę
<ntat> ballock, genialne w swej prostocie ;)
<ntat> Wykorzystałem bc i awk
<ntat> i teraz działa, tzn dzieli, jak chcę:)
<ballock> ale może jednak chcesz w bc:
<ballock> scale=2
<ballock> a=5/9
<ballock> a
<ballock> .55
<ballock> b=5%9
<ballock> b
<ballock> .05
<ballock> if (b >= 5*10^(-scale(b))) a+=10^(-scale(b)+1)-b
<ballock> a
<ballock> .60
<ballock> możesz modyfikować regułę zaokrąglającą do woli, nawet uwzględniając amerykańską metodę ;)
<ballock> a jak chcesz mieć .6
<ballock> to jeszcze dopisujesz
<ballock> scale=1
<ballock> b=a/1
<ballock> a do poważnych zastosowań polecam octave-a
<ballock> nie trzeba implementować reguł zaokrąglania
<Lakii> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<Lakii> ups
<SimonPHOENIX> i po wielu latach jestem spowrotem
<bastetmilo> oh no
<Deimos_> witam
<Deimos_> potrzebuje jakiegos programu ktory wyswietli pokaz slidow z jpg i musi sie go dac uruchamiac z konsoli
<Deimos_> zna ktos cos takiego?
<BlessJah> feh
<Deimos_> a to nie jest do wyswietlania tla?
<BlessJah> też
<Dreadlish> pokaz slajdów też można nim zrobić.
<Dreadlish> głównie służy do przeglądania obrazków.
<Deimos_> widze w manualu ze slideshow jest defaultowo
<BlessJah> a przy bashowej magii może służyć do wszytkiego
<BlessJah> tylko kawy nie parzy
<Deimos_> czyli zrobie feh /media/ i odpali slideshow?
<Deimos_> bashowej magii :)
<Deimos_> to niestety nie dla mnie
<Deimos_> cenie ubuntu wlasnei za to ze nei trzeba znac magi a i tak wszystko dziala
<BlessJah> Deimos_: feh -ZFD 2 /media
<BlessJah> ale zgaduje ze jeszcze -r potrzebujesz
<Deimos_> hmm
<Deimos_> no leci
<Deimos_> a co ile przerzuca slidy?
<Deimos_> feh WARNING: 2 does not exist - skipping
<Deimos_> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie
<Deimos_> wpisalem sobie do fstaba zeby zawsze montowalo pendrive
<Deimos_> ale zwykly user nie moze na nim zapisywac
<Deimos_> pamietam ze cos sie zmienialo w fstabie
<Deimos_> tylko zapomnialem
<nl287> Deimos_: jak jest wlozony to ubuntu sam go zamontuje przy starcie
<nl287> a jak nie to wystarczy w filemenagerze kliknac zamontuj
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Deimos_: a jaka dokladnie komende wstawiles?
<BlessJah> co dwie sekundy
<BlessJah> feh -ZFD 2 *jpg
<BlessJah> i w ogóle, man feh
<BlessJah> wystraszył się chłopak
<denysonique> Obok Feha polecam Shutter
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-27
<jacekowski> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<pejot> bry
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 5th
<BlessJah> mały ruch dzisiaj
<pajonk> szusty xd
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-28
<pejot> 1st
<pejot> dzień dobry
<BlessJah> siemka
<bastetmilo> Dzień dobry :)
<Dreadlish> hej.
<shpaq> dość dobry, a dopiero co się zaczął :)
<pajonk> jeden rabin powie powie tak, a inny powie nie
<Voldenet> a jeszcze inny zapyta, czy zapłaciłeś bankom za dobry dzień
<Wizard> Albo czy na tacę dałeś.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Dreadlish> albo czy wysadziłeś już jakichś bezbożników
<Voldenet> to nie rabin, to imam
<Wizard> Sądząc po dzisiejszych artykułach w Wybiórczej, drony już płyną wysadzać bezbożników ;)
<Wizard> W imię dola^H^H^H^Hdemokracji
<Wizard> :P
<bastetmilo> czyje drony?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ^W usuwa wszystko do ostatniego whitechara
<Dreadlish> (przydatna)
<Dreadlish> gorzej jak sie ma coś pod ^W zbindowane ;D
<jacekn> no i ta bron chemiczna, gdzies to juz widzialem...
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Xchat zamyka zakładkę z kanałem ;)
<Dreadlish> :/
<Wizard> jacekn: Czyżby Irak?
 * Dreadlish dawno nie widział guiowego klienta
<Wizard> Dreadlish w ogóle mało widział :>
<Dreadlish> Wizard: wizard.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: potrolluj sobie kogoś innego ;D
<Wizard> :)
 * Wizard nuci "Nie, nie boję się. Nie nie boję się. Dziewczynom podobam się.."
<Wizard> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v37vA6rvBOA/gnome-core-app-project-make-me-excited-for-desktop-linux
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/kuntkth> (at feedproxy.google.com)
<TheNumb> Wizard: pakują roboczogodziny w aplikacje które nie są aż tak bardzo potrzebne :<
<TheNumb> Smuteczek
<jacekn> taka natura open source juz, wiele osob robi to co lubi/chce/im sie podoba
<TheNumb> Tjaaa...
<Wizard> jacekn: Tutaj widać jednak pewien "gust"/
<TheNumb> Czasem brakuje zamordyzmu jak w jakiejś korporacji
<jacekn> TheNumb: troche moze tak ale z drugiej strony dzieku wolnosci wszystko ewoluuje. Duzo pomyslow sie nie przyjmuje ale niektore zostaja
<jacekn> Wizard: zgadzam sie. to troche jak z KDE, maja swoja wizje i sie tego trzymaja. Moga ludzie nie lubiec ale to ich sprawa
<Wizard> KDE ma wizję?
<Wizard> Chyba losowy generator GUI :D
<jacekn> wedlug mnie maja, dosc spojne srodowisko mi sie wydaje, aplikacje do tego dosc dobre
<jacekn> kwestja gustu oczywiscie
<Wizard> Aplikacje z KDE są dobre, ale KDE w żadnym wypadku nie jest spójne.
<Wizard> I nie jest to kwestia gustu.
<Wizard> Takiego rozpiździaju nie ma nawet na Windows :D
<jacekn> nie zgadzam sie :)
<Wizard> Możesz sie nie zgadzać.
<Wizard> Ale wyobraź sobie, że to nie jest kwestia gustu. To są wielkości mierzalne.
<Wizard> Ergonomia KDE pozostawia wiele do życzenia.
<TheNumb> cicho
<TheNumb> http://chrischung.com/catlateraldamage
<jacekn> czy to jest dobra wizja czy zla to inna sprawa, wedlug mnie jest to bardzo solidne srodowisko
<jacekn> i bardzo kompletne jest do tego
<jacekn> Wizard: masz jakies linki co do tej "mierzalnosci"?
<TheNumb> jacekn: pewnie nie ma, ale ja wiem co on ma na myśli.
<TheNumb> Ja mam coś takiego, że KDE mi się podoba i nie podoba jednocześniej
<TheNumb> *jednocześnie
<shpaq> ja się z kde rozstałem przy okazji 3.5 chyba
<shpaq> poszedłem w stronę KISS
<jacekn> przesiadka na kde 4 to byla tragedia fakt
<shpaq> najbardziej by mi w sumie pasowało fvwm
<shpaq> ale jestem przeleniwy i nie chce mi się tego konfigurować, a konfigi arsena z lekka nieaktualne już
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o GUI, to jest jeszcze e17.
<Wizard> I należy się trzymać od niego z daleka :D
<Wizard> To jest dopiero burdel.
<shpaq> ładne toto, ale kompletnie nieużywalne
<shpaq> jak kde ;)
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<Wizard> shpaq: KISS czasem boli.
<shpaq> Wizard: well, ja mam po swojemu
<shpaq> jak mi nie pasuje to sobie piszę własnego ebuilda
<Wizard> A lenistwo? :>
<shpaq> generalnie biorę te elementy, które mi pasują
<shpaq> ebuild o nie konfig do fvwm ;)
<jacekn> Wizard: przez wiele lat uzywalem KDE i nie mialem problemow z ergonomia. To co pasuje niektoym nie pasuje innym. Moja zona czy siostra tez nie maja zadnych problemow z KDE przy czym moja siostra sporadycznie uzywa
<shpaq> well, ja w domu rzadko myszki używam
<shpaq> tylko do przeglądarki właściwie
<jacekn> shpaq: no to jeszcze vimperator i w ogole myszki nie bedziesz potrzebowal
<shpaq> do opery? [;
<Wizard> Ostatnio mi się śniło, że używałem Opery.
<Wizard> Brrrr
<DaZ> opera jest dobra
<bjfs> nie ma już łopery, jest chrum, a raczej <blink>
<DaZ> opera na zawsze w naszych sercach
<Wizard> Przyszedł Grek z Czechowic-Dziedzic.
<Wizard> :>
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ff rzadzi, ale w sumie juz opera nawet lepsza od chromo-zloma...
<drathir> chrome zawsze bylo dziwna przegladarka jak dla mnie, opera i ff zawsze jakos bardziej przegladarkowe byly...
<Lakii> ;]
<Virtlay> Cześć ;)
<shpaq> 7
<Wizard> Łażą w tę i wewtę.
<shpaq> i drzwi nie zamykajo
<Wizard> O, kolejny.
<Wizard> Bez świateł jedzie.
<shpaq> hmm
<shpaq> ciekawy rev
<shpaq> klasa adresowa mieści się w AS należącym do tepsy
 * denysonique ~surveilance_bot34@prismbox.nsa.gov joined #gentoo-pl
<shpaq> lol
<Virtlay> ?
<TheNumb> denysonique: well played
<shpaq> nie tak do końca well
<shpaq> gov.us powinno być ;)
<TheNumb> shpaq: i brakło jednego "l"
<shpaq> to swoją drogą, łatwo niezauważyć
<shpaq> nie zauważyć
<denysonique> shpaq: .gov
<denysonique> w sumie
<shpaq> a rzecyzwiście
<denysonique> to jakim prawem us ma top level .gov?
<shpaq> sorry zatem
<denysonique> my mamy .gov.pl
<denysonique> .gov.uk
<shpaq> i to od 85 roku
<denysonique> .gov -- swiatowy rząd?
<shpaq> monstanto to światowy rząd
<denysonique> co bylo pierwsze
<denysonique> Ubuntu Software Centre czy Apple App Store
<Virtlay> Ma ktoś z Was ps2?
<Virtlay> ESR Disc Patcher sprawia problemy na wine
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-29
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> denysonique: USC.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> cześć BlessJah. Robię konferencję we Wrocławiu.
<pejot> witajcie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jaką?
<kklimonda> o wordpressie pewnie ;)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: WordCamp
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: :D
<kklimonda> deweloperzy wordpressa potrzebują regularnych meetingów ;)
<kklimonda> morning all
<Howilion> Witam wszystkich
<Wizard> kklimonda: Żeby mogli wreszcie wspólnie przeczytać powiadomienia o dziurach i postarać się wspólnie zrozumieć o co chodzi :P
<BlessJah> hej kklimonda
<Howilion> Żeby jak najszybciej ;)
<Howilion> Ktoś tłumaczy Ubuntu 13.10?
<kklimonda> Howilion: na launchpadzie są tłumaczenia dla różnych aplikacji wchodzących w skład ubuntu
<Howilion> To ja wiem ;)pytam kto nadal tłumaczy bo ostatnio były dodawane :D
<Howilion> znaczy się wrzucane tłumaczenia
<BlessJah> developerzy wordpressa :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: sporo ludzi z wordpressem pracuje
<BlessJah> kklimonda: pracuje czy programuje?
<BlessJah> :]
<kklimonda> BlessJah: both tak naprawdę
<kklimonda> to ciągle najpopularniejszy CMS jest chyba
<kklimonda> zresztą prawdziwego programistę poznaje się po tym, że stara się napisać jak najmniej kodu ;)
<Howilion> porządnie jak jużm bez luk :P
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to moja babcia jest najprawdziwszym z prawdziwych ^^
<Howilion> Dziwne, czemu nie można zacząć powoli tłumaczyć 14.04?
<Howilion> ?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie chyba, tylko tak. To jest najpopularniejszy CMS :)
<Wizard> BlessJah, kklimonda: lecicie na basza.
<beboj> ma ktos w zanadrzu jakies ciekawe how to , jak stworzyc konto uzytkownika z ograniczonym dostepem , i wydzielonym miejscem ? (chce stworzyc konto podobne do shellowego z mozliwoscia instalacji i uzywania okreslonych programow)
<Spaulding> beboj: jail
<Spaulding> ew. lxc
<Virtlay> Siemandero
<Virtlay> Wybiera się ktoś na Jobs'a? Pytam z ciekawości ;)
<jacekn> ja nie
<bastetmilo> ja nie
<kklimonda> ja ukradnę ;/
<Virtlay> Mi się nie chce czekać ;)
<Virtlay> A ostatnio nic nie oglądałem
<nakazanieto> Zna się ktoś z Was na SEO?
<gjm> Nie.
<Virtlay> Ja jak potrzebowałem wypozycjonować stronę, to miałem od tego nygusa
<Virtlay> ;)
<jacekowski> witam
<jacekowski> i co tam u was sie dzieje
<nakazanieto> szukam pozycjonera jakiegoś co mnie naprowadzi na dobry tor.
<nakazanieto> zreszta dawno Cie nie widziałem :)
<jacekowski> bo ja daleko teraz jestem
<jacekowski> w UTC+7
<jacekowski> (tzn. tajlandia, pattaya dokladniej)
<nakazanieto> Ty zawsze jesteś gdzieś daleko :)
<jacekowski> i dzisiaj z pracy dzwonili czy moglbym jeszcze tydzien zostac
<nakazanieto> Wypoczywasz tam?
<jacekowski> "praca"
<nakazanieto> a pracujesz :)
<nakazanieto> W tajlandii są fajne leśne klasztory :)
<jacekowski> o 7 rano wyjazd z pattayi do chon buri, i potem wyjazd spowrotem okolo 16-17
<jacekowski> wiec reszta dnia nasza
<nakazanieto> To polecam zwiedzicć jakiś klasztor :)
<nakazanieto> Niektóre są otwarte dla turystów
<jacekowski> a gdzie?
<nakazanieto> Nie wiem. Gdzie będziesz to zapytaj.
<nakazanieto> pewno  w mniejszych miastach
<jacekowski> no ja tutaj mniejszych miast nie mialem okazji widziec
<jacekowski> ale mialem okazje widziec tajlandzka autostrade
<nakazanieto> :D
<nakazanieto> i żadnego mnicha nie widziałeś?
<jacekowski> i powiem tak, polska to a gowno a nie autostrty
<jacekowski> autostrady
<jacekowski> 60km autostrady za 30thb czyli 3zl
<jacekowski> 3 pasy w kazda strone
<jacekowski> idealnie rowna droga
<jacekowski> i ludzie na drodze tez zupelnie inaczej sie zachowuja
<nakazanieto> 2ja to raczj tramwajami jeżdże
<nakazanieto> wiec autostrady mnie nie obchodzą
<Spaulding> hm, wie ktos jak zrobic staly margines dla colornick pod irssi
<Spaulding> ciagle mi sie rozjezdza :/
<Spaulding> kiedys ustawilem, wgralem inny theme i poszlo...
<gjm> `karma
<jacekowski> ale tyle "lachonow" na ulicach to ja w zyciu nie widzialem
<gjm> fffuuu
<gjm> lachonów z wackami
<jacekowski> tego jest troche
<jacekowski> ale sa bary "z lachonami" i tylko lachony tam sa
<jacekowski> ale te z wackami, to gdyby nie wacek, to nie mialbym zadnych problemow
<_delta_> Witam Panie i Panow:)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-30
<BlessJah> ^^
<pejot> dzien dobry
<BlessJah> sigh
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Siedem.
<bastetmilo> Osiem.
<Wizard> Widzę, że przynajmniej liczyć umiecie ;P
<gjm> My umiemy, inni nie bardzo: http://rss.apcoh.pro/p/4fe0b37af70bda15b3c545893cb88a04.jpg
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Patrzyłem na zadania z matmy w tym roku. Ja bym nie zdał rozszerzonej ;D
<Wizard> To znaczy podchodząc tak z miejsca.
<Wizard> Myślę, że dwa tygodnie nauki i dałoby radę.
<gjm> Nigdy nie lubiłem matematyki.
<Wizard> Ja też nie.
<Wizard> A ona potem, jak każda nielubiana baba, niszczyła mi życie na studiach :<
<gjm> core/linux » makepkg
<gjm> ==> Making package: linux-gjm 3.10.10-1 (pią, 30 sie 2013, 09:36:21 CEST)
<gjm> Niech się robi.
<Wizard> O ja..
<Wizard> gjm robi swojego linuksa!
<Dreadlish> o ja!
<Wizard> Jego arch będzie przez to działał szybciej o średnio 0,01%!
<Wizard> I jadł 2MB ramu mniej.
<Dreadlish> s/0,01%/0,000000001%/
<Wizard> Za to przestanie działać wifi ;)
 * Wizard uciekaaaaa
<gjm> Wszystko będzie działać.
<bastetmilo> jaki pewny siebie
<Wizard> O, _delta_.
<Wizard> Wczoraj zawinął się zanim ktoś mu "cześć" odpowiedział :P
<Wizard> On nie wie, że my mamy złą opinię i ludzie nas nie lubią.
<bastetmilo> HRHRHRHR
<Wizard> Dzień dobry, _delta_ :>
<Wizard> W czym możemy zdenerwować?
<Wizard> Pomóc znaczy?
<_delta_> Wizard dziekuje ze odpisujesz:)
<_delta_> W przeciwienstwie do wszystkich mam o ubuntu-pl dobra opinie, nawet bardzo dobra.
<gjm> Bo jesteś tu nowy…
<_delta_> Tym razem przychodze w sprawie calkowicie offtopowej. Zero problemow z systemem ani sprzetem.
<_delta_> gjm: bywalem tutaj pod roznymi nickami.
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> A cóż to za sprawa?
<Dreadlish> not sure if zmienne ip, czy po prostu wali głupa
<_delta_> Poszukuje osoby decyzyjnej w sprawie forum oraz portalu.
<gjm> To nie tu.
<Dreadlish> to szukaj na forum
<Dreadlish> albo na portalu
<Dreadlish> albo Stirlitz
<_delta_> A z kim mozna sie skontaktowac?
<_delta_> mario?
<gjm> Tak.
<_delta_> Dziekuje
<bastetmilo> Własnie
<bastetmilo> jak tam
<bastetmilo> sprawa LoCo?
<gjm> dunno
<_delta_> LoCo? Nie chyba nie to mam na mysli.
<bjfs> ja byłen na paru spotkaniach # ale że sezon wakacyjny to mi się znudziło, ale ktoś miał wiele motywacji aby odgrzać pl-loco :p
<drathir> bry...
<bjfs> jakkolwiek szkoda Ubuntu Server Guide, bo przepadnie...
<Wizard> W ramach loco to możnaby nad tłumaczeniami popracować :>
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, 13.10 jest już pomrożone?
<Wizard> Bo mnie korci.
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o tłumaczenia - 38 milionów ludzi, a nawet pomocy po polsku nie ma w Ubuntu :P
<bjfs> hmm ja tłumaczyłem jakieś wnętrzności aplikacji na launchpadzie, ale nie znalazłem tam tłumaczenia pomocy; może nie szukałem zbyt dobrze albo/i mi się to znudziło :b
<bjfs> w zasadzie to porzuciłem LP jak projekt importowania PPA do Universe się zakurzył, brak motywacji do wspierania community, które jest olewane przez managerów ;F
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Co racja to racja.
<Wizard> Cannonical ma w dupie społeczność.
<Wizard> Są niby UDS i tak dalej, ale co z tego?
<Wizard> A dzięki temu mają przeca Universe.
<Wizard> Zainstaluję 13.10 w vboksie.
<Wizard> A co.
<denysonique> Wizard: Dawaj Gentoo
<gjm> Pentoo.
<denysonique> layman -a pentoo
<gjm> ~ » packer -Si gentoo | grep -i description
<gjm> Description    : A lightweight file manager for GTK
<denysonique> o, przypomniałem sobie żeby zupdtejtować swoje buntu. które od czasu Gentoo ostatnio choduje w chroocie
<denysonique>  emerge -uDva world
<denysonique> Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
<denysonique>  apt-get upgrade
<denysonique> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wizard> denysonique: Sio.
<Wizard> Na #gentoo-pl
<Wizard> Tam pewnie banana już masz.
<denysonique> Żartujesz sobie
<Wizard> :.
<denysonique> Czarodzieju
<Wizard> Tak słucham?
<dweller> pomidor
<Wizard> :)
<shpaq> Wizard: ma +q, ale mu tego nie mów ;)
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Siema, shpaq!
<shpaq> siema albo się nie ma
<Wizard> Cytowałem Owsiaka.
<shpaq> a ja siebie :D
<Wizard> Ta jasne.
<Guest63841> hej
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć Robert, nawet ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: chłopak się wystraszył
<Wizard> PIZDM.
<Wizard> Czy jak to się tam to hamerykańskie nazywało.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> TheNumb: Obadałem gallium 3d z llvm.
<Wizard> W vboksie da sie żyć.
<Wizard> Na tamtym komputerze 13.04 i 13.10 panikuje podczas uruchamiania ;D
<Wizard> kklimonda: Siema!
<kklimonda> o/
<TheNumb> Wizard: ciekawa konfiguracja skoro prawie za każdym razem panikuje
<Wizard> Nie prawie za każdym, tylko za każdym.
<Wizard> I to coś na styku API sterowników do karty dźwiękowej.
<Wizard> Po prostu coś w kernelu jest skopane ;D
<Wizard> 12.04 ostatnie się tam włącza. 12.10, 13.04 i 13.10 rzucają panic.
<Wizard> Wiesz, to jest egzotyczny sprzęt.
<drathir> Wizard: ze znaczy sie wiekowy czy cos serwerowego?
<Wizard> Wiekowy i już na wymarciu.
<Wizard> Powerbook 5,5
<drathir> o, ale one chyba sprzetowo nie takie tragiczne sa, juz sprawdzam, ale to cos kolo P4 czy starsze?
<Wizard> Cos koło tego.
<Wizard> Ma jednordzeniowe G4, 1,5GHz.
<Wizard> I nieszczęsny radeon 9600
<Wizard> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g4/specs/powerbook_g4_1.5_17.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7g9d2kj> (at www.everymac.com)
<Wizard> O taki
<TheNumb> Wizard: A nie możesz na tym męczyć 10.5?
<Wizard> Męczę.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Muszę mu ramy dokupić, bo mi ostatnio kość się spaliła jedna i mam tylko 1G :>
<drathir> i nawet dysk 4200 to naprawde ciekawy sprzet...
<Wizard> Jak Ubu tam w końcu zadziała, to mu SSD kupię.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Żartuję. To bez sensu.
<drathir> czy ja wiem czy bez kopa dostanie a zawsze do czegos nowszego przelozyc mozna...
<Wizard> W sumie racja :)
<Wizard> Tak naprawdę, to ten powerbook lepiej chodzi niż taka puderniczka asusa, co ją też mam i ona ma tam atoma dwurdzeniowego.
<drathir> a tym bardziej jak sie ssd w dobrej cenie gdzies znajdzie...
<drathir> ale to dziwne, bo asus to ddr3 juz chyba ma ?
<Wizard> Ma.
<Wizard> Ma 2 lata ta puderniczka.
<Wizard> Ale jest tragiczna. Ja nie wiem, oni tam domyślnie win 7 dawali :D
<Wizard> To ja nie wiem jak to chodziło :D
<drathir> takie eepc dobre na domowy serwerek...
<drathir> nie no w7 ma podobno nizsze wymagania niz xp... W sensie, ze lepiej powinien chodzic...
<drathir> choc osobiscie co zauwazylem to zalezy od konkretnego sprzetu...
<drathir> moze mylne wrazenie, ale czasem wydawalo mi sie, ze potrafilo lepiej chodzic na wolniejszej konfiguracji niz na teoretycznie silniejszej...
<drathir> a co do instalatora to mam praktycznie pewnosc ze jego szybkosc zalezy od sprzetu i nie ma odwzorowania im lepszy sprzet tym szybciej...
<Wizard> W życiu nie instalowałem Win 7 :D
<drathir> niestety instalowalem pare razy osobom, ale i tak obok zawsze dodawalem linuxa :p
<drathir> jak sie winzgroza sypie to czesto zycie potrafi uratowac...
<Wizard> Ja się już od dawna nie bawię w helpdesk w kąpielówkach.
<Wizard> Mamie tylko linuksa zainstalowałem, bo wiem, że nie popsuje.
<Wizard> Używa i nie marudzi.
<Wizard> I tak nie umie.
<Wizard> :P
<bastetmilo> omg, mój ojciec ostatnio usłyszał, że z Xp już koniec, lipa, żadnych poprawek
<bastetmilo> i on chce linuksa
<Wizard> Chyba żartuje.
<gjm> tylko linugz xd!!1
<bastetmilo> Serio tak powiedział. Tylko ma wątpliwości czy sobie poradzi
<bastetmilo> czy word będzie taki bardziej inny?
<gjm> Word? Na Linuksie?
<bastetmilo> On lata temu open offica używał w pracy
<bastetmilo> i nie podobało mu się
<gjm> OpenOffice na Linuksie poszedł w odstawkę, teraz używa Się LibreOffice.
<gjm> Który mi się okropnie nie podoba.
<bastetmilo> no wiem. Przecież używam.
<gjm> s/Się/się/
<Wizard> Word działa na linuksie.
<Wizard> ten 2010
<Wizard> I robi to conajmniej tak dobrze, jak na windzie ;)
<gjm> W Wine nic nie działa dobrze.
<Wizard> Ryj :>
<gjm> ¿ke?
<Wizard> Word mi działał w pracy. Mogłem zapisywać docx ku uciesze plebsu.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: 12.04 i będzie spokój :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czemu nie 12.10? Albo 13.04?
<Wizard> Bo potem się zacznie marudzenie a aktualizacje.
<gjm> 6.04
<Wizard> Albo nie daj borze sam coś kliknie i zepsuje.
<gjm> polecam, fiotr pronczewski
<Wizard> gjm: Przestań :/
<Wizard> folecam ;/
<jacekn> bastetmilo: nie LTSy maja teraz tylko 9 miesiecy wsparcia
<Wizard> 12.04 ma mieć 6 lat..
<jacekn> jak ma dzialac dlugo i bez problemow to zdecydowanie 12.04 bym wybral
<Wizard> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop tu piszo, że do 2017 :>
<drathir> bastetmilo: ++ dla Twojego taty... Hrhr
<drathir> trzeba powiekszac spolecznosc linuxa...
<drathir> Wizard: nie daj dostepu do roota to nie da sie zepsuc...
<drathir> a tak swoja droga doc czy docx specyfikacja formatu jest open?
<drathir> bo jesli nie to i tak ladnie ze libre w ogole czyta...
<Wizard> Jest, ale ma duuuuużo stron :P
<drathir> swoja droga office to i tak naciaganie ludzi w butelke i wyciaganie kasy jak win... trzeba w trybie kompatybilnosci miedzy wersjami zapisywac zeby odczytalo i niejako wymuszanie na uzytkowniku kupienia nowej wersji...
<jacekn> dzieki temu ze taki dlugi standard zadne edytory oprocz microsoftowych tego nie potrafia w 100% obsluzyc
<jacekn> no i miedzy firmami czesto teraz PDFy ludzie wysylaja bo nie ma takich problemow
<drathir> i to sie nie zmieni jak ludziom klapki z oczu jak i przyzwyczajenia ze tylko winzgroza istnieje nie mina... Dobra dla w8 bo dziala na korzysc szukania alternatyw...
<jacekn> niestety czlowiek ktoremu Linuks tak wiele zawdziecza opuszcza Microsoft, szkoda
<drathir> a powod jakis oficjalny jest?
<jacekn> pewnie nie powiedza czemu. On ma chyba 14 miliardow na koncie juz wiec moze emerytura
<TheNumb> jacekn: podobno za bardzo się wciągnął w cookie clickera i przestał pojawiać się w pracy ;<
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/eZaC76a.jpg :D
<Wizard> Kto to wklei na #mac? :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: chyba już było
<Wizard> Tak?
<Wizard> Łeeeee....
<Wizard> Zabezpieczyli jakoś kanał?
<Wizard> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<TheNumb> nie mamy żadnego makowca na kanale :<
<Wizard> Ciebie mamy.
<TheNumb> Ja miałem, to się nie liczy.
<Wizard> TheNumb: Wlepiamy?
<Wizard> Ciul, najwyżej banana dostanę.
<Wizard> Płakał nie będę :>
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Zabezpieczyli się ;)
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> ałtomatyczny banan
<Wizard> A napisało coś?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ja jestem. :)
<shpaq> Wizard: to jakiś bug applowy
<shpaq> śmialismy się z tego ostatnio na gentoo
<drathir> i to niby dziala?
<TheNumb> drathir: tak.
<TheNumb> Crashowałem kolesia na kanale z 1,5h temu ;D
<TheNumb> Wystarczyło, że podscrollował okno trochę do góry bo miał backloga :D
 * TheNumb jest szują
 * TheNumb produkuje 390 000 ciastków na sekundę
<drathir> TheNumb: po co tak?
<bastetmilo> Dlaczego tak?
<denysonique> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ - wystarczy to wkleic?
<drathir> a to fajnie i tez szkoda ze nikogo z mac-iem nie znam zeby przetestowac...
<TheNumb> drathir: wyślij maila komuś z ajfonem
<TheNumb> :D
<drathir> tylko nie tutaj... Zeby czasem bastetmilo nie ucierpiała...
<bastetmilo> ja siedze teraz na mincie
<bastetmilo> nic mi nie grozi :>
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: SOON
<TheNumb> :D
<drathir> a to ok... Ale lepiej wczesniej ostrzec...
<drathir> tak tylko wpierw trzeba te znaki odnalezc... Hrhr
<Wizard> Są na niebezpieczniku.
<gjm> Oszukałem system. Na fejsbuku nie da się tego wkleić bezpośrednio, ale… http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/16_38_31_2013-08-30_1366x768_scrot.png
<jacekowski> drathir: windows 8 to bardzo dobry os
<jacekowski> drathir: zainstalujesz startisback i masz wszystko co trzeba
<jacekowski> drathir: a office ma darmowy dodatek ze kazda wersja od 2000 w gore otwiera wszystkie formaty
<Wizard> jacekowski: A chcesz bana?
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Chce.
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli pomijajac wyglad cos sie rozni od w 7 oprocz usuniecia starych szpiegowskiego sprzetu ze installka mniejsza o kilkaset mb nic nowego nie ma?
<jacekn> drathir: tak jest tam jakis problem z bezpieczenstwem/prywatnoscia. Nie pamietam dokladnie o co chodzi ale rzed niemiecki bardzo jasno dal do zrozumienia ze rzadowe instytucje nie powinny go uzywac
<Wizard> :)
<jacekn> drathir: przy czym powiedzieli ze Win 7 jest nadal akceptowalny
<Wizard> Myślicie, że jakby nagle Ubuntu 13.04 zainstalowano na 50% pecetów, to ni byłoby podobnie?
<Wizard> Przeca tam dziura na dziurze :D
<jacekn> ale raczej nie sa to dziury bezpieczenstwa
<jacekn> male rzeczy beda nie tak. A w Win jak ktos ma pecha to mu zdalnie serwer zresetuja
<Wizard> Żebyś się nie zdziwił.
<jacekowski> drathir: szybciej sie uruchamia
<jacekn> Debian i Ubuntu sa bardzo popularne i bardzo rzadko sie zdarza zeby byly naprawde powazne dziury
<drathir> no debian dba, ale czy ubu tez?
<bjfs> Oracle Linux :F
<jacekn> drathir: oczywiscie ze tak, wiele firm za to placi
<drathir> debian miał kiedys jakies specjalne repo od security updates, dalej to ma ?
<drathir> bjfs: serio czy tylko ironia?
<bjfs> niejedna instytucja rzadowa korzysta z klonow rhel
<jacekn> w kazdym razie Ubuntu nie bedzie gorsze w bezpieczenstwie jak Debian czy rhel i klony
<drathir> lol serio http://www.oracle.com/ocom/groups/public/@ocom/documents/digitalasset/1601531.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ogdh2ww> (at www.oracle.com)
<jacekn> Oracle Unfakeable Linux?
<bjfs> ksplice, dtrace; ale to juz for $ ;]
<bjfs> a tak to niewiele sie rozni od centos i scientific, no moze poza tym jajem uek
<Wizard> No, przez nich RedHat jak wrzuca na FTP paczki źródłowe, to już nie ma oryginalnych źródełek i zestawu łatek, tylko już załatane źródełka :>
<drathir> co do centos-a to rozne opinie slyszalem jedni mowia ze dobry inni, ze nie...
<jacekn> w praktyce nie ma roznicy miedzy RHEL a CentOSem ale wiele osob (wliczajac mnie) woli dustrybucje bazowane na debianie
<bjfs> stereotypowo debianowcy to idealisci, a redhat to komera ;p
<drathir> a takie pytanko odnosnie grsec obowiazkowo?
<jacekn> bjfs: no i debianowcy maja nowa wersje co 4 lata a redhatowcy popsute zaleznosci miedzy paczkami ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Ubuntu też daje radę na serwerze.
 * drathir osobiscie debian > ubu
<Wizard> Wyjdź :>
<jacekn> drathir: wedlug mnie zalezy co robi serwer. Jesli web to bym sie skupil na dobrym profily apparmor
<Wizard> Apparmor ssie.
<Wizard> Więcej tym można zepsuć niż zyskać.
<bjfs> selinux ;s
<jacekn> Apparmor domyslnie jest wlaczony dla wielu programow w Ubuntu, ludzie nawe nie wiedza. Jak sie ktos zna to moze bardzo pomoc
<jacekn> No i w porownianiu z SELinux jest bardzo przyjemny w obsludze
<Wizard> A to tak. SELinux to gówno.
<Wizard> jacekn: Mi nie przeszkadza domyślnie włączony app armor dla wielu aplikacji, nawet na biurku.
<Wizard> Bylebym tego nie musiał ruszać :D
<jacekn> Wizard: heh trzeba poczytac ale np. w apache mozesz miec osobny profil dla kazdego Vhosta. Duzo fajnej funkcjonajnosci ma
<Wizard> Funkcjonalność jest niepoliczalna :>
<jacekn> jak srodowisko w miare statyczne to warto apparmora uzywac. Jak sie zmienia czesto to wiadomo moga byc problemy
<Wizard> Wszystko ma zady i walety.
<Wizard> Idę po fajki :>
<drathir> dziekuje, dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc...
<Wizard> Meh
<Wizard> Co to za sklep, że nie mają Marlboro?
<gjm> Warzywniak?
<Binarek> eloszka
<Binarek> widzieliście nową ofertę dedyków w OVH?
<Binarek> cena za dedyka spadła do 15 zł za miesiąc :)
<Binarek> he he
<denysonique> he he
<denysonique> he he he he
<denysonique> rotfl
<Binarek> heheszki :D
<Binarek> ciekawe co na to konkurencja
<Binarek> nawet jak ovh miało tego dedyka za 50 zł to inne firmy cenówki zaczynały od 100
<Binarek> i to za złomy
<kklimonda> ten dedyk ovh to tez złom
<kklimonda> i ciekawe ile się na niego teraz czeka
<kklimonda> pamiętam, że w pewnym momencie im zabrakło części by je składać ;)
<BlessJah> już zabrakło
<BlessJah> a na te za 40 czeka sie 72 h
<BlessJah> atom
<BlessJah> ciekawe jak to wychodzi w porównaniu do partyzantki
<BlessJah> złoma albo raspberry
<kklimonda> BlessJah: raspberry będziesz kolokował? ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: tu jest pwr
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no i wszystko wychodzi dobrze w porównaniu z raspberry
<BlessJah> pod pioniera podepne
<kklimonda> rpi ma strasznie słabego procka
<kklimonda> BlessJah: super ;)
<BlessJah> atom  demonem też nie jest
<kklimonda> ale jednak bije arma
<BlessJah> tu nie chodzi o wydajnosc
<kklimonda> no to można dostać taniej vpsa
<BlessJah> za ile, dychę rocznie?
<kklimonda> wątpię
<kklimonda> ale jak masz 10PLN/rok to warto poszukać pracy ;)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> w ovh VPS 20 zeta/mc
<BlessJah> dedyk 15
<BlessJah> ^^
<kklimonda> no bo to reklama
<kklimonda> nawet się nie zwraca robocizna pewnie
<kklimonda> fajnie te najtańsze dedyki OVH (nie kimsufi) wyglądają
<BlessJah> SP
<BlessJah> ?
<kklimonda> no, mSP
<kklimonda> też się ponoć czeka parę tygodni na ich zrobienie
<Binarek> nie czeka się
<Binarek> na mks2g czekałem godzinę w czerwcu
<Binarek> i od razu miałem dane do panelu i ssh
<Binarek> teraz to nawet można więcej distro wybrać od razu zainstalowanych
<kklimonda> a można przez rescue zainstalować co się chce?
<Binarek> w tym arch, kiedyś było tylko bsd, debian, ubuntu i coś jeszcze
<kklimonda> na hetznerze dają taką opcję
<Binarek> można zmieniać, ale to trwa trochę
<Binarek> o hetznerze słyszałem że bywa awaryjny
<Binarek> i admini zwalają na ludzi
<kklimonda> w ogóle szkoda, że ovh liczy sobie za KVM jak za zboże
<Binarek> a qemu nie lepsze?
<kklimonda> o ovh też różne opinie krążą
<kklimonda> KVM w sensie keyboard-video-mouse
<Binarek> no krążą, ale mogę ci opowiedzieć, że dają lepszy procesor niż w ofercie
<Binarek> zwykle 1.8+
<Binarek> jeśli chodzi o kimsufi
<Binarek> aaa, przepraszam, myślałem o tej wirtualizacji
<Binarek> tutaj dostajesz tylko ssh
<Binarek> ale można vnc postawić
<Binarek> mi chodziło o to, że to jednak dedyk
<Binarek> a dali taką cenę, że po prostu ręce opadają
<Binarek> za tyle to sprzedawali vpny "bez logów" :P
<Binarek> a tutaj dedyk z portem 100mbit
<Binarek> miał ktoś z was do czynienia z tym kursem: http://rudy.mif.pg.gda.pl/~bogdro/dos/a_kurs01.htm ?
<Binarek> bo jest trochę "obraźliwy" w stosunku do wszystkiego poza assembly :/
<kklimonda> kvm jest od tego, że jak spartoczysz konfiga, to masz dostęp
<kklimonda> na przykład firewallem blokniesz ssh, albo położysz interfejs sieciowy
<Binarek> a to w panelu jest możliwość zresetowania
<Binarek> a i moment, już wiem o co ci chodzi, to taki dostęp jakby do fizycznej maszyny
<kklimonda> wiem, że jest
<Binarek> jakbyś wpiął laptopa
<kklimonda> no
<Binarek> no to jest coś takiego
<Binarek> jak dostajeszz dane to trzeba to aktywować
<kklimonda> OVH to sprzedaje za kasę dodatkową
<Binarek> i możesz wyświetlać maszynę od uruchomienia biosa
<kklimonda> i sporo sobie liczą
<Binarek> nie jest za darmo
<Binarek> na serio
<Binarek> ja tego nie używałem, bo nie wiedziałem że coś takiego jest
<Binarek> http://help.ovh.co.uk/AccessWindows
<Binarek> to o to chodzi
<kklimonda> nie no, to jest dla windowsa
<kklimonda> i to dostępu do biosu nie da
<Binarek> racja
<Binarek> przepraszam http://help.ovh.co.uk/KvmWinSimple
<Binarek> to miałem na myśli
<jacekowski> Binarek: dos ASM to nie ma co dotykac nawet
<Binarek> nie potrafię skonfigurować poprawnie i w 100% linuksa
<Binarek> więc nie wiem czy jest sens próbować tam tworzyć programy
<Binarek> ja to raczej bym chciał poznać postawy asma i potem jakiś kurs ollydbg przeczytać
<Binarek> bo tak to nie sądzę, żę w ogóle bym się brał za pisanie programów bezpośrednio w asmie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ja mam w ovh, i nie mialem zadnych problemow
<Binarek> ale to o kimsufi chodzi
<Binarek> ja czytalem na forum że ludzie miewają problemy
<Binarek> widziałeś że ovh zaczęło tępić seedboxy na swoich maszynach?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a dostajesz w ovh cos co sie nazywa vKVM, czyli takie jakby KVM
<Binarek> na tych innych niż kimsufi, a to odbiło się na kimsufi, spadkiem jakości (niby)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: można się do bootloadera dobrać?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: bo do biosu pewnie nie (zresztą nie trzeba raczej)?
<jacekowski> mozna
<kklimonda> no to ok
<jacekowski> to odpala caly OS w qemu
<jacekowski> wolne
<jacekowski> ale dziala
<Binarek> a co sądzisz o tej obniżce?
<jacekowski> rybka mi to
<Binarek> po co im tak tani dedyk na sprzedaż?
<jacekowski> a czemu by nie
<Binarek> a to nie jest marża 0?
<kklimonda> Binarek: reklama
<jacekowski> ja i tak mam dedyk za kilkakrotnie wiecej
<jacekowski> i tam nie ma 100mbit sieci
<Binarek> a dokupiłeś tę ich opcję stabilnej sieci?
<Binarek> tam mają takie trzy progi stabilności dla tych lepszych dedyków
<jacekowski> SLA?
<Binarek> kklimonda reklama taka, że jak ktoś kupi tani to postanowi kupić lepszy?
<Binarek> chyba tak, chyba sla
<jacekowski> SLA jest moim zdaniem niewiele warte
<Binarek> dla tych co chcą non stop korzystać z łącza
<kklimonda> Binarek: no na przykład, i dużo się o nich pisało jak to zrobili
<jacekowski> bo co z tego ze pieniadze oddaja, jak awaria i tak byla
<jacekowski> SLA to nie jest gwarancja ze bedzie dzialac
<jacekowski> SLA to gwarancja ze jak nie dziala to oddaja pieniadze
<Binarek> nie ma już tego
<Binarek> nie wiedziałem
<Binarek> przez moment były jakieś limity dla tych co mają seedboxy, że ovh może im obciąć port na 10/10mbit
<Binarek> ale już tego nie ma, to ok
<jacekowski> dalej jest
<Binarek> no wiem, a korzystałeś z cloudflare?
<jacekowski> poczytaj regulamin
<jacekowski> i wszystko
<Binarek> ale raczej nie masz problemów na swwoim dedyku z ich strony?
<jacekowski> nie mam
<jacekowski> ale ja za tego dedyka odpowiednio wiecej tez place niz za kimsufi
<jacekowski> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3530  @ 2.80GHz
<jacekowski> i to mam juz z rok tego akurat
<jacekowski> wczesniej mialem inne
<Binarek> i nie miałeś problemu z DoSami?
<jacekowski> nie
<Binarek> a to w porządku
<Binarek> słyszałem że ovh lubi zamykać maszyny które są atakowane
<Binarek> dlatego wahałem się jakiś czas
<jacekowski> po pierwsze, dlaczego ktos mialby cie atakowac
<kklimonda> ^ this
<Binarek> np jak bym powiesił się na irc
<jacekowski> dwa, gowno prawda
<Binarek> tj. chodzi mi o to że bym nolifował na irc xD
<jacekowski> za sesje na irc nikt nie dosuje
<Binarek> racja
<Binarek> no to w sumie nikt
<jacekowski> ovh blokuje serwery jak sam dosujesz
<Binarek> a to w ogóle pozwalają na inne połączenia niż przez TCP?
<jacekowski> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<Binarek> słyszałem że niektórzy operatorzy to blokują np udp
<jacekowski> ROTFL
<Binarek> xD
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> zadnego takiego operatora nie ma
<Binarek> za dużo tych plotek
<Binarek> ale ja i tak nie mam aspiracji do testowania na dedyku aplikacji do DoSowania
<Binarek> kklimonda ale raczej fakt, że wszedłem na irc i napisałem o tym serwerze za 15 zł nie popchnął nikogo stąd żeby kupić sobie lepszy
<kklimonda> Binarek: welp, ale gdzieś kogoś zainteresował OVH i ich ofertą
<Binarek> jacekowski twoja strona .org już całkowicie martwa?
<Binarek> co prawda to prawda
<kklimonda> (na przykład ludzi którzy teraz płacą za VPSy większe)
<Binarek> czy intel ma może dokumentację po polsku swoich procesorów x86?
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze suahili, co?
<Binarek> bo mam jakąś 3200 stron, ale jest po angielsku w całości
<Binarek> suahili to nie, ale nie wszysto jest zrozumiałe :P
<kklimonda> cóż
<Wizard> Simba!
<kubuntu_> witam
<Wizard> Siema!
<kubuntu_> mam male pytanie robilem dzis format jednego dysku i zapomnialem ze grub na nim mam
<kubuntu_> i teraz pozostalem bez gruba
<kubuntu_> odpalilem z live cd system jak to teraz naprawic?
<Wizard> Grub w sensie katalog /boot, czy grub w MBR?
<kubuntu_> w srensie takiem ze mialem 2 systemy i jeden grub
<kubuntu_> 2 linuxy
<kubuntu_> jeden sie posypal to zainstalowalem na drugi dysk drugi system
<kubuntu_> a grub zostal na starym dysku ;d
<Wizard> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przywracanie-gruba-2-z-livecd/
<Wizard> To powinno pomóc.
<kubuntu_> dzieki juz czytam
<Wizard> Tylko zwróć uwagę na dysk, który podasz w grub-install.
<Wizard> W razie problemów - pytań.
<kubuntu_> powiedz mi jeszcze tylko
<kubuntu_> czy moge smialo zainstalowac grub na tym dysku co juz system stoi
<Wizard> Tak.
<kubuntu_> czy musze na inny
<kubuntu_> ok
<kubuntu_> a jeszcze taka sparawa
<kubuntu_> grub-install /dev/sda
<kubuntu_> taka komenda jest
<kubuntu_> sda moge zastapic sdb1?
<Dreadlish> bez jedynki
<kubuntu_> bo tam akurat stoi system
<Wizard> Tak, możesz.
<kubuntu_> ok
<Wizard> Ale to już twoje dyski i ty wiesz co na którym masz :D
<kubuntu_> hm...
<kubuntu_> root@kubuntu:~# sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/temp
<kubuntu_> czyli to zepsulem?
<kubuntu_> bez 1 powinno byc?
<Wizard> Nie, jak zapewne łatwo się domyślić, to grub-install instaluje gruba ;D
<Wizard> I to jemu masz podać właściwy dysk.
<kubuntu_> no tak ale zle zamontowalem chyba
<Wizard> To, co wlepiłeś montuje dysk z twoim Ubuntu.
<kubuntu_> dobra, robie reboot sprawdze czy dziala
<kubuntu_> dzieki za pomoc
<Wizard> 5zł.
<Wizard> Kurde.
<Canaimero-ccd> hol
<Canaimero-ccd> kien se copia cnmigo
<Canaimero-ccd> ??
<Canaimero-ccd> xfis
<gjm> Co ta Wenezuela…
<DaZ> jajaja
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> co z Wenezuela?
<Wizard> Yyy, prezydent im umarł, mają swoją strefę czasową, mają dużo ropy i podobno statystycznie są tą najładniejsze dziewczyny.
<Wizard> Stolicą jest Caracas, mają dostęp do morza.
<Wizard> Graniczą.. Hmm, chyba z Gujaną, Ekwadorem, Brazylią..
<Wizard> Nie wiem :D
<bastetmilo> aha
<Wizard> "Graniczy od zachodu z Kolumbią od południa z Brazylią, a od wschodu z Gujaną"
<Wizard> Ale ze mnie pizda. Gdzie Ekwador, a gdzie Wenezuela!
#ubuntu-pl 2013-08-31
<Ashiren> 1st
<jacekn> 2nd
<bjfs> 4th
<ciekawski> 8th
<gjm> ostatni
<gjm> A jak mówi pismo: "ostatni będą pierwszymi".
<ciekawski> gaś światło :-)
<ciekawski> jest jeszcze w piosence "ostatni gasi światło, ostatniego gryzie pies"
<gjm> Czadowo.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2013/8/22/baf298a7-f770-4bc9-ac25-a029410201ef.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/pqaxbu2> (at i.chzbgr.com)
<sysek> :)
<Ashiren> :3 http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aVODRv2_460s.jpg
<CookieM> http://www.dezinfo.net/images3/image/05.2010/anem/1055.jpg the end is coming
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: `ping
<largi> witam
<largi> panowie pomożecie mi
<largi> bo byłem na angielskim kanale
<largi> i tu mnie przysłali :)
<largi> jest ktos ?
<largi> panowie pomoże mi ktos
<gjm> W czym?
<bastetmilo> largi: pytaj
<largi> siemka
<largi> :)  bastetmilo
<largi> Mój ojciec posiada laptopa
<largi> DELL Latitude d840
<largi> Procesr , Pentium 4 2,4 GHZ  , Grafika Geforce 4 440 GO , pamięci 512 SDRAm
<largi> dysk HDD 40 gb
<jacekowski> ubuntu na tym nie pojdzie
<largi> ;((
<largi> kurde
<largi> a co pojdzie
<largi> zebym mógł uruchomić , DVB-t
<jacekowski> windows xp
<bastetmilo> Może mint?
<largi> i filmy mógł oglądać
<largi> Mint
<largi> mam minta, ale problem w tym ze niby jest DVD ale i tak  nie czyta tych płyt
<largi> tylko CD , a MINT jest na DVD
<gjm> Zainwestuj w Pendrive.
<largi> z pendrive też sie nie da :(
<largi> nie ma w Boot menu tej opcji do pendrive :D
<largi> a chce linuxa bo na XP nie dzie DVB-t, a na linuxie chyba pójdzie tak mi się wydaje
<jacekowski> largi: jak nie idzie jak idzie
<largi> macie panowie jakieś pomysły
<jacekowski> largi: ja uzywalem dvb pod windowsem
<jacekowski> i linuxem tez
<gjm> Dobrze powiedziane, "wydaje".
<largi> Jackowski,  testowałem na XP i ani głosu ani obrazu nie uzyskałem ;/
<largi> studiowałem fora
<largi> dogrywałem kodeki MPEG-2 bo niby tuner pendrive taki jest i nie idzie
<jacekowski> a jaka karta?
<jacekowski> a na usb
<jacekowski> jaka dokladnie?
<jacekowski> hauppage jakis?
<largi> łapie kanały ale ani dzwieku ani obrazu nie ma
<largi> i chce linxa
<largi> to moge zainstalować :(
<jacekowski> linux tu nie pomoze
<largi> moge podać wszystkie opcje w boot menu
<largi> jak trzeba
<gjm> Nie, nie trzeba.
<largi> jakie posiadam
<largi> kurde
<jacekowski> wez debiana jakies
<jacekowski> minimal cd uzyj
<jacekowski> i potem doinstaluj jakiegos lekiego fluxboxa albo cos
<largi> a skonfiguruje X ? podejrzewam ze bedzie problem
<gjm> Xubuntu powinno Ci pójść.
<largi> probowałem
<largi> z xxubuntu
<largi> http://xubuntu.org/
<largi> wersje i386 desktop
<gjm> Dzięki za adres, nie znałem…
<largi> i alternate
<gjm> I co?
<largi> i w momencie kiedy kernel sie instaluje
<largi> komp OFF
<largi> :(
<largi> w alternate tak widać
<largi> ;/
<largi> w wersji desktop
<largi> live CD sie odpaliło
<largi> ale instalacja tak samo sie zachowała off
<largi> ;/
<gjm> To nie jest komunikator, postaraj się nie klikać co chwila Entera.
<largi> a bawiłem sie normalnie w pulpicie ;/, sorka ;( kwestia przyzwyczajenia z gg
<gjm> Dalej nie napisałeś co to za karta.
<largi> Pisałem , grafika jaka jest w laptopie to Geforce 4 440 Go
<gjm> Karta DVB-T.
<largi> nie rozumiem tylko jednej rzeczy, ojciec miał wgranego na nim Windowsa 7 troche kulawo chodził ale chodził
<gjm> Widzę że sam się prędzej dowiem co to za karta: http://www.telewizja-cyfrowa.com/forum/topics4/2742.htm
<gjm> Co za ludzie…
<largi> poczekaj szukam aukcji ,zaraz podeśle linka i ci pokaże
<gjm> Przecież już znalazłem.
<gjm> http://allegro.pl/tuner-dekoder-usb-dvb-t-mpeg-4-hdtv-karta-tv-i3452444046.html
<largi> http://allegro.pl/tuner-tv-dvb-t-hd-usb-mpeg-4-pilot-antena-fv-i3442905605.html
<gjm> Jakieś chińskie badziewie.
<largi> spoglądam na dziecko między czasie
<largi> na windows 7 działa , u mnie, Acer aspire 5750G intel core i5
<largi> bez zarzutu
<gjm> "Kompatybilny z systemami Windows XP, Vista, 7, Linux"
<gjm> Więc czemu na tamtym nie działa?
<largi> na XP nie działa mi ani obraz ani dźwięk na winows 7 działa, u mnie na kompie
<largi> a ojcu chce wgrać linuxa, ale niestety nie moge zainstalować linuxa, bo u siebie wkompilowałem obsługe modemu w kernel i pieknie śmiga :(
<gjm> Bez sensu.
 * gjm &
<largi> ale co bez sensu
<largi> bo nie rozumiem , ojciec moj ma inny lapek, ktorego przywiozł z USA, siedzi od czasu do czasu na nim, chciał tuner więc kupiłem , ale że mu nie dzialał na XP , więc pomyslałem żeby mu wgrać linuxa. Który niestety niechce mu się zainstalować :( i szukam rozwiązania tego problemu bo DVB-t to już sobie poradzę tak myśle .
<jacekowski>  nie bardzo
<jacekowski> ten tuner MUSI dzialac na win xp
<largi> ale nie działa, jest tylko i wyłacznie, co jakiś czas trzask w programie do otwarzania nic więcęj. ale teraz się bardziej skupiam na linuxie. i szukam rozwiązania
<largi> wiec co za słaby komp jest do xubuntu, i tylko debian mnie ratuje ?
<largi> to jakiego linuxa polecacie . żeby działało ?
<largi> tzn. żeby go zainstalować. chodzi mi tylko i wyłacznie o dystrybucje oparte na debanie
<largi> nic więcej
<Wizard> Siema.
<Wizard> Polecamy Ubuntu ;)
<Stirlitz> no ba
<Wizard> Siema, Stirlitz!
<Stirlitz> Czarodieje wróciły? (dawnom tu nie był)
<Wizard> Jo tyż.
<Stirlitz> Irssi: Uptime: 197d 9h 22m 32s
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz> a te ubunty to sie wieszajo ;)
<Wizard> A ty co masz na serwerze?
<Stirlitz> jaki tam serwer... atom jakis stary, z ububuntu ofc
<Stirlitz> tak ironicznie ;)
<Wizard> Nie no, serio się pytam.
<Wizard> Ubuntu Server nie jest złe wcale, wręcz przeciwnie.
<Stirlitz> ale ja niczego innego nie już nie używam, ostatnie debiany zostały wymienione wraz z nowym sprzetem/dyskami
<Stirlitz> juz nie*
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> A tak z ciekawości, LTS?
<Stirlitz> no LTS
<mateusz__> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<Wizard> I czego się spodziewałeś? :>
<Wizard> Jeleni szukaj na #mac.
<mateusz__> :>
<Wizard> Albo #gentoo-pl :D
<Stirlitz> a to nie działa tylko na chroma?
<Wizard> Hmm, to działa na wszystko, co uzywa CoreFont. Czyli na każdy program na OS X i iOS ;D
<Wizard> Nie wiem czy webkit na linuchu używa CoreFont.
<Stirlitz> http://cl.ly/R8R9
<Wizard> Może.
<Stirlitz> przeżyłem jak widać
<Wizard> A siedzisz na OS X?
<Wizard> To jest znane od pewnego czasu, może Apple już to połatało.
<Wizard> Jezu, OS X :<
<Stirlitz> no niefajne ale alternatywy brak przy 2 monitorach
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem?
<Stirlitz> chciałem mały, przede wszystkim cichy komp na biurko
<Stirlitz> no i tylko mac mini mi sie ostał
<Stirlitz> a linuksy i 2 monitory to wiczna walka
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> U mnie działa™
<Stirlitz> ppza tym nie jest źle, najwiekszy zarzut - czcionki
<Wizard> Na Linuksie?
<Stirlitz> w sensie na linuksie sa ładne
<Stirlitz> znaczy na ubuntu sa ładne
<Stirlitz> w osx sa okropne
<Wizard> A to akurat kwestia gustu. Chociaż ja bardzo lubię tę czcionkę Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Oj, dopisanie gui do minidlna nie będzie tak proste, jak mi się zdawało.
<Stirlitz> nie sama czcionka tylko w osx fonty wygladaja jak przed freetype w linuksach
<Wizard> Jednak C to nie Java albo chociaż C++.
<Wizard> Tam nic nie jest jasne, tylko jakby jasne :D
<Wizard> Dziwne.
<Wizard> Jeszcze dziś oglądałem OS X na tym kompie i czcionki były ok.
<Wizard> Ale wyleciał.
<Stirlitz> poza tym da sie żyć jest stabilne a zona może z silverlighta np skorzystać
<Wizard> Młahaha.
<Wizard> Moja żona ma swoje zabawki.
<Wizard> I do moich się nie wtrąca.
<Stirlitz> ale to desktop w domu ja ma lapa żona tablet ale czasami jeszcze jest to coś, nvm
<Stirlitz> jest wygodniej
<Wizard> Dobra, rozumiem.
<Wizard> A jaki masz tablet?
<Stirlitz> żona ma, jakiś taki tani geocostam
<Wizard> Hmm, ma adblocka?
<Stirlitz> wątpię
<Wizard> Bo ja właśnie dumam jakby tu openwrt w przezroczyste proxy z adblokiem wyposażyć.
<Wizard> Bo przecież na tym iPadzie żony się nie da internetów oglądać.
<Wizard> Jeżu, ja nawet nie wiedziałem, że tyle reklam jest w internetach.
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz> a to nie internet oglada na firefoksach wiec jakby z głowy
<Stirlitz> nie ma firefoksa na iosa?
<Wizard> Ciul wie. Chyba nie ma. Jest Chrome, ale adblocka нет.
<Wizard> Nie ma.
<Stirlitz> Cóż, przyjdzie przywyknąć ;)
<Wizard> Ja to dotykam tylko wtedy, jak muszę coś na szybko spojrzeć, jakiś rozkład tramwajów, czy coś i akurat laptopy są pogaszone :D
<Wizard> Czekam, aż mi GTA w końcu kupi.
<Wizard> Ale pewnie nie kupi, bo wtedy będę non-stop ludzi rozjeżdżał i nici z pudelka ;)
<Stirlitz> Fajnie mieć czas :>
<Wizard> No. Trzeba do tego nie mieć dzieci.
<Wizard> Proste.
<Stirlitz> eee tam jak widzę co moje 4letnie wyrabia na tym tablecie to będę sie musiał szybko uczyć
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, tak patrzę na ubuntu.pl i tam jest jakiś Przyjazny Puchacz.
<Wizard> Dlaczego to nie ma Unity, tylko protezę?
<Wizard> ;/
<Wizard> Jak to jest, że ludki z ubuntu.pl zabierają ludziom prawdziwe Ubuntu?
<Stirlitz> a to nie jest jakies stare?
<Wizard> 12.04
<Stirlitz> no
<Wizard> To jest LTS, jakby nie patrzeć ma Unity.
 * Wizard patrzy.
<Stirlitz> chyba i to i to?
<Wizard> Co i co?
<Stirlitz> hmmm
<Stirlitz> to co ten puchacz ma?
<Wizard> XFCE. Protezę.
<Stirlitz> Wizard, http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2012/09/25/przyjazny-puchacz-polski-remiks-ubuntu-12-04-lts-wydany/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/nwu3eke> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, nie wygląda
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> To ja coś mylę :D
<Stirlitz> ja tam bardzo lubie unity, ale ma della więc jakby łatwiej ;)
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Co ma della?
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Odpadłeś? :>
<piotsze> elo
<aerradon> hej
<piotsze> kto prowadzi ten kanał ?
<Wizard> FreeNode.
<piotsze> rozumiem, czy freenode ma serwery w USA ?
<Wizard> Źle rozumiesz.
<Wizard> FreeNode ma serwery w róznych częściach świata.
<piotsze> aha, czyli podlega pod PRISM ?
<Stirlitz> Wizard, chwila przerwy, zona zawezwała ;)
<aerradon> a co za roznica, i tak zbombarduja syrie
<Wizard> piotsze: LOL. Większość kanałów jest logowana przez głupie boty, ten też.
<Wizard> Więc ogarnij się :D
<Wizard> Stirlitz: :D
<Stirlitz> Wizard, mam* della tam ubuntu działa
<piotsze> kto tu ma iq wieksze niz 120 ?
<Wizard> Ja.
<aerradon> nie ja
<piotsze> aerradon, miło poznać
<aerradon> piotsze: czemu?
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ubuntu działa na wielu sprzętach.
<piotsze> za szczerość
<piotsze> chociażby ale nie o to chodzi.
<Wizard> W ogóle, dziś byłem w salonie Sony i widziałem fajne Vaio.
<Wizard> Kupiłbym sobie, jakby mnie nie olali pracownicy.
<Wizard> Niedługo to do warzywniaka będzie trzeba w garniturze chodzić :/
<Stirlitz> ja miałem w ręcach przez tydfzień zenbooka
<Wizard> Bo koszulka z Krecikiem gwarantuje olewanie wszędzie.
<Stirlitz> kapitalny
<piotsze> co myślicie o tej całej sprawie z Syrią ?
<aerradon> piotsze: wiem, ze rozpetalem ten watek ale uwazam, ze to nie ma zwiazku z kanalem
<aerradon> sorry
<piotsze> Richard Stallman uważa, że ubuntu to spyware
<piotsze> co o tym myślicie ?
<drathir> Wizard: nie znaja sie, o zdjecia powinni spytac sie czy moga zrobic, a nie...
<Wizard> Za to w knajpce z czeską kuchnią dostałem paczkę paluszków na do widzenia "za koszulkę z krecikiem".
<Wizard> Są plusy :>
<Stirlitz> Wizard, w czechach? czy tylko z kuchnią?
<Wizard> W Łodzi :D
<Wizard> Jest taka fajna restauracja, Česky film.
<drathir> czeskie to czeskie co sie dziwic...
<Wizard> W ogóle, jak byście byli w Łodzi kiedyś, to polecam. I restaurację i okolicę.
<piotsze> jest tu jakaś dziewczyna z Ubuntu "na pokładzie" ?
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ja mam jakby blizej do Czech, ~50km :;
<Wizard> :D
<drathir> a bo jedna?  Ale zadzierac nie radze hrhr
<piotsze> ej, no ale trzeba się kiedyś chajtnąć no nie?
<aerradon> nie
<aerradon> ale jesli to zrobisz to MOZE byc fajnie
<piotsze> rozwiń wątek - dlaczego nie ?
<Wizard> piotsze: IRC nie służy do żenienia.
<Wizard> Ubuntu też.
<piotsze> ubuntu łączy ludzi ;p
<Wizard> Ale chyba nie płciowo :|
<piotsze> właśnie nie wiedziałem jak dokładnie to robii...
<piotsze> ale znalazłem się tutaj na tym chatcie
<piotsze> i nie czuję się obnażony
<Stirlitz>  /o\
<Wizard> piotsze: To nie jest czat "randki" na interii.
<Wizard> My tu sobie często pitolimy o dupie Maryny, co nie zmienia faktu, że szukanie kobity na IRCu jest.. słabe.
<piotsze> Wizard: co polecasz
<Wizard> Osobiście lubię piwa z Fortuny :>
<piotsze> :D
<Stirlitz> a są jakieś niedobre?
<Wizard> No nie wiem.
<Stirlitz> choć ostatnio cydry
<Wizard> Niektóre te tanie są obrzydliwe.
<Stirlitz> home made ;)
<Wizard> Błech :/
<Wizard> Brytolskie wynalazki.
<Wizard> Kwas chlebowy i podpiwek, a nie jakieś germańskie gówno :P
<Stirlitz> no kwas też, ale kwas jakby słano działa :>
<Stirlitz> słabo
<Stirlitz> poza tym cienme piwa z puchy tez są ok
<Wizard> Bo to prawie bezalkoholowe :)
 * Wizard właśnie pije Noteckie Ciemne :P
 * Stirlitz jasia na odrdzewiaczu
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Eh.. "Gdyby to zrozumieć chciała moja mała"
<Stirlitz> jacie, zdrowa woda?
<Wizard> No!
<Stirlitz> i jeszce był taki gos z nogą w gipsie
<Stirlitz> tzn tak go zapamietałem
<Stirlitz> Swawolny Dyzio czy jakoś
<Wizard> ?
<Stirlitz> okrutnie sie kiedys napruliśmy w krnovie, do tego miał noge w gipsie (całą) co nie wpłynęło zupełnie na koncert
<Wizard> A to piłeś z nimi?
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Hz6p8trCc
<Wizard> Ni mom flasza na tym kompie.
<Stirlitz> no i znosili go ze sceny do sikania
<Wizard> piotsze: Adieu!
<Stirlitz> z harcerskim pozdrowieniem
<Wizard> Borze, GObject jest porąbany :/
<Stirlitz> ciesz się że masz wybór
<Stirlitz> Wizard, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjpdgvPnOEQ
<Wizard> No ni mom flesza :;/
<Stirlitz> aa sorry zapmniałem że na linuksie
<Wizard> Na linuksie/ppc.
<Wizard> Kuwa, się jeszcze będzie zlewał.
<Stirlitz> a html?
<Stirlitz> tez nie?
<Wizard> Na tym złomie? Daj spokój :D
<Stirlitz> Wizard, a mp3?
<Wizard> Za nowa technologia, żeby odtwarzać na takim złomie ;)
<Stirlitz> urwa!
<Wizard> No mam rythmboksa.
<Wizard> Co to jest za muzyka?
<Stirlitz> śmieszna
<Stirlitz> http://ulub.pl/download/SYCSQyQM8s/grazka-domowe-melodie
<Wizard> Żona śpi. Jutro posłucham.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-01
<BlessJah> o/
<Voldenet> o/
<mati75> 8=====D
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jak moge sie dowiedziec, czy UXA czy SNA jest aktywne (igp 4000)? xorg.conf nie ma w /etc/X11
<DaZ> simon__g: /var/log/Xorg.0.log? :v
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> a teraz x-y nie konfigurowane z udeva?
<Voldenet> a od kiedy to nie można własnego configa dorzucić od X11?
<Voldenet> coś przespałem?
<drathir> czemu nie mozna? Chyba mozna ale bez by udev generowany...
<szymon_g> no, w sumie racja DaZ
<szymon_g> dzieki
<szymon_g> ok, wie ktos moze jak skonfigurowac przewijanie dwoma palcami touchpada (nie-synapticsa)?
<DaZ> jakies haki do xorg.conf.d
<TheNumb> szymon_g: a jaki masz taczpat?
<szymon_g> TheNumb, alps glidepoint
<szymon_g> w dellu e6430
<TheNumb> ._.
<szymon_g> ⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad        	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<szymon_g> to konkretnie xinput --list wskazuje
<Wizard> szymon_g: Można to wyklikać.
<szymon_g> Wizard, no wlasnie ze nie bardzo. tj opcja jest, ale efektu nie ma
<Wizard> Hmm.. Wygląda na to, że jednak nie bardzo :D
<szymon_g> :)
<drathir> zapewne AUR by pomogl...
<Wizard> Przynajmniej nie na tym komputerze.
<Wizard> szymon_g: To xinputem musisz.
<dweller> szymon_g: a on w ogóle ma multitouch?
<szymon_g> dweller, tak. dziala nawet calkiem fajnie (przynajmniej scroll)
<dweller> szymon_g: synaptiks zobacz
<dweller> albo gsynaptics
<dweller> zależy czy qt/kde czy gnome
<dweller> mój dell e4300 nie ma multitoucha :<
<dweller> a za te alpsy to powinni im spalić fabrykę
<dweller> ile było zabawy 4 lata temu żeby to w ogóle działało a nie latało jak głupie po ekranie przy każdym dotknięciu
<szymon_g> http://wklej.org/id/1121119/ hm... czyli jedzie toto chyba na sterach synaptica?
<Dreadlish> tak
<drathir> btw z AUR- moze sprobuj skompilowac samemu...
<drathir> moze zadziala, albo calkiem nie bedzie...
<dweller> szymon_g: tak
<dweller> co nie zmienia faktu że te akurat te touchpady co dell montował to gówno ;f
 * TheNumb ma synaptics/elantech :D
<TheNumb> tesz w deló
<dweller> ciesz się
<TheNumb> cieszem siem
<dweller> ja jak położę dwa palce na touchpadzie i ruszę w dwie różne strony to może xorga wysypać
<jacekn> a ja wole trackpointa
<CookieM> dweller, no to rzeczywiście musisz mieć pozor
<drathir> to naprawde lipa powinno w tle tylko blad klawisz nie przypisany dac...
<szymon_g> jacekn, multi-touch wygodny jest. nawet bardzo
<jacekn> szymon_g: moze i tak ale musialbym palce z klawiatury zdejmowac a to niewygodne dla mnie
<szymon_g> eetam ;)
<dweller> powiększanie okien multitouchem może i dałoby radę ;f
<szymon_g> ok, czy do optimusa musze instalowac bumblebee ciagle czy moge normalnine zaninstalowac sobie stery od nvidii?
<szymon_g> (stery to 319.49
<szymon_g> tj w tej wersji
<drathir> jak korzysc z optimusa to raczej bumbee
<dweller> na ubuntu działa ;f
<dweller> bez
<dweller> w backportach chyba jest nvidia korzystająca z prime
<szymon_g> ok, jak zapisac sobie obecnego xorg.conf (tj. jak go stworzyc w /etc/X11/)- na wszelki wypadek gdyby nvidii instaler mi swojego chciala utworzyc
<TheNumb> szymon_g: X -configure
<Wizard> Siema.
<TheNumb> iema.
 * TheNumb testuje 13.10
<Wizard> Da się jakoś w gedicie zmieniać kodowanie? :>
<Wizard> Kiedyś się dało, tak mi się wydaje.
<sysek> Wizard: :)
<Wizard> Co tam, towarzyszu sysek?
<TheNumb> A co to, zebranie partii?
<Wizard> Tak. PZPU.
<sysek> Wizard: a nic. mam prace do konca roku. zbieram hajs, zabieram dziewczyne i wyjezdzamy stad
<Wizard> Siedzisz ciągle w stolicy?
<sysek> tak
<sysek> bylismy w czerwcu, ale niestety fundusze sie skonczyly i wrocilismy
<Wizard> No to jak tam nie ma pracy, to nie wiem gdzie jest.
<Wizard> W Zjednoczonym Królestwie?
<sysek> tak
<sysek> teraz powiedzialem Monice, ze ni chuchu. zbieram hajs i jedziemy stad jak najdalej
<Wizard> Najdalej jest chyba Nowa Zelandia.
<Wizard> Ew. Australia też jest dość daleko.
<Wizard> Ostatnio patrzyłem, to do Australii trzeba mieć sporo dokumentów pozałatwianych.
<sysek> do Australii wize trzeba miec
<Wizard> Nowa Zelandia - nie wiem. Kobita powiedziała, że tam za zimno dla niej, a jak mamy gdzieś się przeprowadzać, to ma być ciepło.
<Wizard> W Melbourne, Canberrze i Sidnej jest wystarczająco ciepło chyba :P
<sysek> raczej tak ;)
<sysek> myslalem, ze znajde jakas agencje prze ktora wyjade z polski do uk, ale troche mnie to przeraza
<sysek> ale nie poddaje sie
<sysek> pracuje na akord niestety, ale jakis pieniadze bedzie
<sysek> ide w cholere, jutro do pracy
<sysek> dobranoc
<Wizard> Pa
<bastetmilo> Wizard: planujesz wyprowadzkę?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Ale czasem jeżdżę palcem po mapie i nudzi mi się w robocie ;)
<Wizard> Daj spokój, na codzień po angielsku rozmawiać? Chyba bym ocipiał.
<Wizard> Okropny język.
<bastetmilo> Troche ubogi :)
<DaZ> może poćwiczymy angielski
<bastetmilo> nein
<Quintasan> Ja, ja, Volkswagen.
<Wizard> Vala czy C++, oto jest pytanie :D
<xaxes`> Vala, po co się męczyć?
<Wizard> Do Vali nie ma żadnego dobrego IDE ;/
<Wizard> Do tego w C++ mogę używać kodu z C bez cudowania.
<Wizard> No i da się sensownie c++ debugować.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> Ani jednego ani drugiego nie znam.
<Wizard> Oj, GTK-- jest okrutne :D
<Wizard> Oj, bardzo okrutne.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-25
<Venomen> Elementary OS Isis (Freya) - testowal ktos?
<mati75> ja
<mati75> własnie
<mati75> instaluje
<Venomen> bo ci przed chwila pokazalem?:P
<mati75> no
<Venomen> to daj znac jak skonczysz
<xaxes`> coś wspominali kiedy planują wydać stabilną wersję?
<xaxes`> czy jak zawsze "będzie gdy będzie"?
<Venomen> chyba nic
<Venomen> ale tutaj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzSPGkOyzW8 wyglada swietnie
<TheNumb> xaxes`: będzie gdy będzie.
<TheNumb> Jak zwykle ;-)
 * TheNumb testował freję
<mati75> Venomen: ktoś mi hostname w sieci zawinął
<Venomen> TheNumb: i co freja fajna? bardzo niestabilna?
<TheNumb> Mało stabilna.
<Venomen> mhm
<Venomen> a jak stery i wsparcie generalnie
<TheNumb> Stery?
<TheNumb> Przecież freya bazuje na ubuntu... jak zwykle.
<Venomen> z ubu 14 ?
<Venomen> a moge to nalozyc na ubu 14 czy ni da rady
<TheNumb> Venomen: nie.
 * Belzebub zwodzi xvibenedykt na pokuszenie
 * xvibenedykt ulega w 33%
<TheNumb> :|
<enedil> nie ma to jak dawać zdjęcia ekranu na fora ;) http://i61.tinypic.com/vhw09d.jpg (to z dobrze znanego nam formu ubuntu.pl)
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> kanał ubuntu a forum ubuntu to dwie różne rzeczy
<nvll> tu prawie nikt ubuntu nie używa
<enedil> ja też. tylko mówię, że raczej o nim słyszeliście
<enedil> chodzi mi o zawartość paska z uruchomionymi programami
<mati75> może lubi młode cipki na kamerkach oglądać
<jacekowski> a kto nie lubi
<gjm> hihi
<`xaxes`> hoho
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-26
 * xvibenedykt kropi Belzebub'a święconą wodą
 * Belzebub unika ataku za magiczną ścianą
<Belzebub> xvibenedykt: hum? ;)
<dweller> tej, da się ogarnąć apta tak żeby instalował -dev razem ze zwykłymi paczkami?
<kklimonda> nope
<kklimonda> apt-get build-dep zainstaluje zaleznosci potrzebne do zbudowania paczki
<dweller> do zbudowania paczki która jest w repo
<dweller> po co miałbym budować paczkę która jest w repo
<kklimonda> nowsza wersja, potrzebne inne opcje, jest tego troche
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<m477> 8 GB ramu, 4rdzeniowy procesor, a koputer muli jak za czasow dosa :(
<kklimonda> serio? co na nim robisz?
<m477> no wlasnie nic specialnego
<m477> FF mi pozera 5 GB ramu, jak odpale pare stron i flesha
<m477> nie wspominajac o cpu
<m477> flash'a*
<kklimonda> serio?
<kklimonda> to brzmi jak jakiś dziwny leak
<kklimonda> Fx sporo ramu zjada, ale raczej nie widziałem by ponad 1.5GB zjadł
<m477> no nie wiem czy to leak bo mam to juz od kilku wersji/distro
<m477> chromium tez sporo zjada
<kklimonda> nie no, nie spotkałem się z aż tak dużym zużyciem więc dlatego się dziwię
<kklimonda> bo to serio kupa ramu
<m477> problem moze lezec w tym, ze mam w sesji ponad 900 kart otwartych, ale nie sa odswiezane. Jak zresetuje FF to potem z 6GB zajmuje np 2.5
<kklimonda> jesus, 600 kart :D
<kklimonda> faktycznie masz problem ;}
<m477> 900
<m477> ponad
<gjm> moar
<m477> no ale mam menadzera
<m477> wiec jest lajcik
<kklimonda> jakiś powód masz dla trzymania tylu kart, czy po prostu nie zamykasz?
<m477> nie wiem, traktuje je jak zakladki, jak napotykam na cos ciekawego to nie zamykam, jak wiem ze wroce
<kklimonda> mhm, jak ogarniasz tyle kart?
<gjm> ja bym ocipiał
<m477> normalnie
<m477> na pamiec
<kklimonda> czyli po tytule strony?
<kklimonda> bo afair awesomebar pamięta tytuły, można wpisać i otworzy
<m477> jak mi sie zrobi update eclipsa to moge wkleic screena
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/J8gBeiM.png
<gjm> o stary
<m477> tak?
<lopatki> co
<lopatki> moge sie  rozpakować ?
<gjm> nie
<lopatki> czemu
<gjm> bo nie
<lopatki> mam spakować
<lopatki> ?
<gjm> tak
<lopatki> ale nie mam gdzie nocować
<lopatki> to jak mogę
<lopatki> o biszkopcika sobie zjem
<lopatki> buncer hej
<mati75> gjm: krzyż daj
<gjm> nie
<mati75> gjm: danke
<m477> znowu wiadro z internetem sie wylalo
<m477> czy da sie zrobic w tym magicznym kde, żeby po podpieciu drugiego monitora sam się przełączał na twinview i vice versa?
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> m477: a to da sie inaczej?
<m477> BlessJah: nie rozumiem
<m477> jak podpinam monitor to nie robi sie z automatu twinview
<m477> tylko trzeba ustawic...
<kklimonda> nvidia chyba już pod linuksem normalnie z xrandr korzysta?
<kklimonda> nie trzeba grzebać w tym ich śmiesznym panelu ustawień i zapisawać śmieci do xorg.conf
<m477> grzebac nie trzeba
<LukaszST> jakim programem pod ubuntu mogę zrobić bootowalnego pendrive z ubuntu?
<kklimonda> usb-creator chyba
<kklimonda> a nowe iso chyba nawet wystarczy dd skopiować
<ftpd> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ftpd> Ale po co poszukać samemu...
<kklimonda> ech, ja już zaakceptowałem, że mamy naród wtórnych analfabetów
<kklimonda> nawet mnie to nie razi :D
<ftpd> Ja jeszcze nie mogę.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-27
<m477> yoyo
<Mhrok> Cześć!
<drathir> bry...
<Tombus> Witam
<Tombus> mam problem... Lubuntu 14.04 i ciągłe autologoff'y :/ jak to wyłączyć? Wszystkiego próbowałem. Może coś wywalić?
<Dreadlish> 'ciągłe autologoffy'
<Dreadlish> czy po prostu blokuje Ci ekran z wygaszaczem?
<fuorviatos> siemanko
<fuorviatos> pytanie do ekspertøw
<fuorviatos> mam kompa z kartą ATI/INTEL. Używam distro 12.04. Zainstalowałem sobie Hardware enablement stack. Aktualizacja ściągneła mi mese i odinstalowała driver ATI. Nie mogę się teraz przełączać między kartami. Co poradzić?
<Dreadlish> zainstalować wspieraną wersje.
<Dreadlish> chociaż, 12.04 niby jest wspierane
<Dreadlish> ale jak masz już przełączaną grafikę, to lepiej zupdatuj do 14.04
<fuorviatos> przez co "wspierane"?
<Dreadlish> wiesz, 12.04 ma troszkę stare paczki.
<Dreadlish> i przez to może nowszych driverów od amd nie wspierać.
<fuorviatos> ale śmigalo to wszystko ładnie przed ta aktualizacją lhs
<fuorviatos> ściągnałem specjalny kernel, xorga i na ostatnim catalyście grało
<fuorviatos> czemu teraz się odnistalowało?
<Tombus> fuorviatos: po jakimś czasie, jak nic nie robię, to sam, automatycznie wylogowuje się i zostaje na ekranie logowania, jeśli nic nie zrobię przez jakiś czas na tym ekranie logowania, to wyłącza się monitor
<fuorviatos> Tombus: nie widzę w tym nic dziwnego
<fuorviatos> ustawienia energii sprawdź
<BlessJah> ustawienia, brightness&lock
<BlessJah> Tombus: tam masz przełącznik od "Lock screen after", a właściwie to ten wyżej od "Lock"
<Tombus> wszystko powyłączane...
<Tombus> hm, dziwne... mogę w light locker w opcji locking dać na "1" bądź "0". jak dam na jeden, to odblokowuje się opcja Enable light-locker i opcja automatically lock the session i wybrać never
<Tombus> na razie zrobiłem tak i zobaczymy.
<Tombus> Dobra, wygląda na to, że działa :)
<Tombus> trzeba włączyć opcję, by nie robił nic...
<Tombus> jeszcze tylko walczę ze baaardzo słabą wydajnością grafiki
<Tombus> mam asusa eee i muli nawet przenoszenie okien po pulpicie... jakieś pomysły?
<Tombus> a dokładnie eee 1011cx
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-28
<lolz> wóda  wóda
<drathir> bry...
<rybamix> hej, idziemy na ryby?
<rybamix> znam fajne miejsce
<gjmRYba> hej
<gjmRYba> hej, idziemy na ryby?
<gjmRYba> znam fajne miejsce
<gjmRYba> ?
<gjmRYba> w weekend
<gjmRYba> Daj Pan bana
<gjmRYba> plissssss
<gjmRYba> Daj Pan bana
<gjm> no debil
<gjmRYba> to idziemy
<mati75> z roota kurwa, z roota
<mati75> dobrze, że wakację się kończą
<gjm> ;)
<gjm> gjmbaza
<mati75> w sumie mogłem +b *root*@* dać
<Lakii> jak z roota to wiecej lasek chce gadac ;p
<Belzebub> xvibenedykt: \m/
<xvibenedykt> Belzebub: ];>
<JarL> witam serdecznie :)
<TheNumb> itam
<JarL> Panowie mam pytanko czy istnieje jakis sposob by zmodyfikować
<JarL> sterownik omnikeya by wykrywał więcej niż 7 sztuk czytników ?
<JarL> Wyciągnięcie i włożenie czytnika rozwiazuje problem ale wygodne to nie jest :P
<JarL> (na usb)
<TheNumb> Pewnie się da.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co to ten omnikey.
<JarL> czytnik kart chipowych
<JarL> wszelakich :)
<JarL> myślę,ze sposob mozna by zalatwic bardziej chamsko
<JarL> skrypt udający rozlączenie i podlączenie fizyczne
<JarL> usb
<JarL> i wtedy do rc local
<JarL> i nawet jak na początku wykryje mniej to po takim czymś by i tak pokazalo co ma pokazac
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-29
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/4IKrrHA.jpg
<kklimonda> meh, daj coś ładniejszego ;/
<m477> ja moge?
<kklimonda> ten wygląda, jakby miał zaraz zarządzić eksterminację wszystkich ludzi :(
<Ashiren> kklimonda: http://i.imgur.com/YsCg8N5.jpg
<kklimonda> hihi
<m477> ej da sie wyczyscic klawiature zalana olejem? :>
<m477> srednio laczy
<kklimonda> lol
<kklimonda> no clue
<m477> czemu
<kklimonda> no bo nigdy nie zalałem ;)
<m477> lol nowa 230zl
<kklimonda> laptopowa?
<m477> no i do tego podswietlana
<BlessJah> zalej ja teraz alkoholem :D
<m477> a co to da?
<kklimonda> było nie zalewać ;)
<m477> ona chyba wodo odporna jest ale nie bede sprawdzac
<BlessJah> m477: nie wiem, rozpusci sie czy cos
<BlessJah> jakos to tak dzialalo ze alkohol jest dobrym rozpuszczalnikiem
<m477> jakas suszarka moze
<m477> ale olej nie wwyparuje
<m477> bo takiej wyspowej nie da sie rozebrac co nie?
<m477> ale z kazdym miesiacem coraz wiecej przyciskow sie wlacza
<BlessJah> srednio, laptopa musialbys rozebrac
<m477> no to chyba nie problem
<BlessJah> no jak to nie problem to sie wszystko da
<m477> no moze sie myle
<m477> niby ciezko caly laptop rozebrac?
<BlessJah> m477: zalezy od laptopa
<BlessJah> takiego netbooka ciezko pewnie bedzie, za to jakies thinkpady banalnie
<m477> no poprzedniego jak mialem nie dawalo rady
<m477> mimo  ze sam sruby gubil
<m477> to13'3
<BlessJah> ja poprzedniego probowalem, ale sie poddalem
<m477> jtylko ja mialem polskiej firmy
<m477> to  sie w sumieniedziwilem
<BlessJah> polskiej?
<m477> NTT
<BlessJah> ach
<m477> polacy skladaja z czesci asusa
<BlessJah> ja z msi sie poddalem, teraz mam della (made in poland jeszcze), rozkreca sie go jak marzenie
<m477> tez dell here
<BlessJah> latitude?
<m477> vostro
<BlessJah> te ciezej pewnie rozkrecic
<m477> w ogole jakis kopniety jest
<BlessJah> fajny patent, wymiana dysku bez rozkrecania lapka - dwie srubki i z boku wychodzi
<m477> czasem nie wstaje
<m477> trzeba 3 resy albo baterie wyciagac
<BlessJah> kumpel mial z 3360 przeboje, skonczylo sie na tym ze mu wymienili na latitude e7000 costam costam
<BlessJah> nie zawsze sie da baterie wyciagnac
<BlessJah> taki 3360 ma w srodku
<m477> albo zeby wybudzic musi byc wypiete zasilanie ;d
<m477> baterie tez juz w nim wymienialem po 1.5 roku
<dweller> w moim dellu 4 lata wytrzymała
<m477> a malo kiedy byl odlaczany
<dweller> a potem nagły spadek w ciągu 2 miesięcy
<m477> a nowka 260zl ;_;
<BlessJah> dweller: nie ma reguly, mam starego ( >4 lata ) i 86% baterii, nowego (rok) i 40% baterii
<BlessJah> tez spadek w ciagu paru miesiecy
<m477> jak sie nie dba o baterie
<BlessJah> nie te czasy
<m477> zakladam z litowojonowa
<m477> ze
<m477> ?
<BlessJah> zdaje sie ze tak
<BlessJah> $ cat technology
<BlessJah> Li-ion
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak w drugim
<m477> no to mozna szybko zmasakrowac
<m477> noinnych nie ma w laptopach :<
<dweller> m477: ja nie dbałem o baterię
<dweller> po prostu jej używałem jak potrzebowałem
<BlessJah> li-po?
<dweller> bateria jest jak toner w drukarce
<m477> czyli?
<m477> li-po  nie znam pewnie jakas npowa
<m477> jatam nie wiem co totoner;p
<BlessJah> m477: przez dwa lata dbalem, przez dwa nie, potem potem nagle zaczela trzymac 15 minut
<BlessJah> nie ma znaczenia czy dbasz
<m477> co rozumiesz przez dbanie?
<BlessJah> zalezy
<BlessJah> m477: na przyklad wyjecie z lapka jesli nie potrzebuje
<m477> a jakie to ma znaczenie
<BlessJah> kazdy inaczej roumie dbianie, jedni rozladowauja do zera, inni trzymaja caly czas pod zasilaczem
<dweller> za "dbanie" odpowiada elektronika laptopa, nie ma potrzeby jeszcze bardziej "dbać"
<m477> skoro wtedy pobierazsieci
<m477> dweller: not
<m477> litowo jonowemaja 1 wade
<m477> jak zostawisz dlugo rozladowana szybko spada pojemnosc
<m477> BlessJah: ten latitude identyko jak moj
<m477> kiedys elektronika   rzadziej sie psula
<BlessJah> m477: nie, cztery lata mialem msi, teraz mam della uzywanego
<BlessJah> m477: a nowy dell to sluzbowy
<m477> ostatnio jeszcze mi kabel padl hdmi ;_;
<m477> ciekawe czy mial gware jakas jak 7.5zl kosztowa ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-30
<Ashiren> ops http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aLQPBw6_460sa_v1.gif
<m477> fail
<m477> uswiadom to sobie sobi
<m477> e
<gjm> sobie
<m477> get high or die trying
<gjm> m477: http://papotienelarespuesta.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/wpid-17746_494932190562037_1516257301_n.jpg
<m477> wiadomo
<m477> krecić burgery tez trzeba umiec
<m477> one sa robione jak z tasmociagu odkad pamietam takie ssame
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3o7C0eu.jpg?1
<Ashiren> ;3 http://i.imgur.com/iTyaLeM.jpg
<kklimonda> Ashiren: 8/10 ;/
<gjm> jajcarz
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-08-31
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/iCQm65G.jpg
<Ashiren> ahh, juz niedziela :/
<drathir> bry...
<matti_> bry
<drathir> witam...
<matti_> co tam
<kklimonda> nic tam
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-24
<tele> czesc ! Mam pytanko
<nehemiasz> Hm?
<BB> hej
<tele> da sie uruchomic skrypt wpisujac w terminalu tylko " gksu ./skrypt  " ?
<tele> z uprawnieniami admina
<nehemiasz> sudo ./
<nehemiasz> chyba, że to nie skrypt tylko *.deb
<nehemiasz> sudo dpkg -i plik.deb
<tele> pytam, bo nie siedze na ubuntu by sprawdzic , no wlasnie a z su tez jest ?
<nehemiasz> Co z su?
<tele> czy su jest , np. w debianie zamiast sudo jest su
<tele> niewazne
<gjm2> nie, nie, nie
<nehemiasz> Wpisz się do suoders
<nehemiasz> sudoers*
<tele> czyli gksu pod Ubuntu nie działa, tak ?
<nehemiasz> to też sudo będziesz miał.
<nehemiasz> ale  jaki ty skrypt chcesz odpalić?
<tele> skrypt który bedzie potrzebowal praw administratora dla konta root , montowanie itd.
<gjm2> tele: gksu służy do odpalania programów X11
<nehemiasz> gjm2, ja w taki sposób też konstruuje pytania?
<tele> ok, ten skrypt odpali gui w gtkdialog, tylko czy zadziała tak samo jak sudo
<gjm2> nie kumam
<BB> :D
<tele> inaczej, czy działa wam gksu ?
<gjm2> czemu miałoby nie działać?
<gjm2> jak dobrze używasz, to działa
<tele> ok, tyle mi wystarczy , dzieki
<gjm2> …
<nehemiasz> ;D
<nehemiasz> ++
<BB> hue hue
<tele> bo przerabiam skrypt , w którym co druga linia to sudo to sudo tamto, i wywalam sudo i kaze uruchamiac skrypt przy pomocy gksu tylko
<gjm2> ale czemu?
<tele> bo sudo jest domyslnie uzywane tylko w ubuntu
<gjm2> gksu  is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.  Their pri‐ mary purpose is to run graphical commands that need  root  without  the need to run an X terminal emulator and using su directly.
<tele> w innych trzeba sobie doinstalowac
<gjm2> co tu się
<tele> o dzieki :)
<nehemiasz> tele, co ty pierdzielisz
<nehemiasz> sudo jest wszędzi
<nehemiasz> tylko musisz przy instalacji nadać sobie prawa admina
<nehemiasz> dodać się do grupy lub dopisać do sudoers
<tele> generalnie wszedzie jestem przyzwyczajony uzywac su, uzywam pclosa, ale w fedora , pclosie sudo musze sobie doinstalowac i ewentualnie skonfigurowac
<tele> tylko sorry , ale ubuntu jest inne
<nehemiasz> to sio na #pclos-pl
<tele> "przepraszam" zeby po polsku :)
<nehemiasz> #pclinuxos-pl
<tele> tak, ale wiesz , jak chce zeby wszedzie dzialalo , musialem spytac
<tele> :-)
<gjm2> ta interpunkcja
<tele> Dzieki za pomoc  !  Trzymajta sie :)
<nehemiasz> ;D
<nehemiasz> gjm2, na #mageja-pl nie siedzisz.
<nehemiasz> Dzisiaj rano też taki prawilniak atakował.
<nehemiasz> Przypominam, że wlasł na Mageia.
<nehemiasz> <teo693> wczoraj zainstalowałem pierwszy raz manjaro, jest to moje pierwsze spodkanie z dystrybucją  arch, do tej pory pracowałem na mincie. Do czego zmierzam  wczoraj chciałem zamienić menadrzer okien na i3, no ale niestety nie moge tego zrobić. I3 zainstalowane, ale nie mam bladego pojęcia, jak zamienić obecny menadrzer na i3, posiadam manjaro  xfce
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: no ładnie
<TheNumb> dobrze, że nie przyszedł na #archlinux-pl
<nehemiasz> Czego?
<TheNumb> no ten teo
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> zjedliby go
<nehemiasz> Ten chłop ma 55 lat
<nehemiasz> po co on na #archlinux.pl
<nehemiasz> dla niego mac==majk
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<nehemiasz> On chciał swojego syna na moje miejsce wpierdzielić jak miałem się zwalniać.
<nehemiasz> Ja synek sie zno na komputerach, ja. To je as!
<nehemiasz> był dwa dni.
<nehemiasz> Pierwsze: ja miałem elementary na desktopie wtedy.
<nehemiasz> Romek mi mówi. Kurde na ajosach to ja sie nie znam za dobrze.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: a czym się zajmujesz w robocie?
<nehemiasz> Hmm. Cięzko określić.
<nehemiasz> Kampaniami reklamowymi głównie, teraz nową strone robimy.
<nehemiasz> głównie w sumie marketing + e-commerce
<TheNumb> mhm
<nehemiasz> Po stronie sklep stawiać bedziemy.
<TheNumb> romek nie umiał?
<TheNumb> ;/
<nehemiasz> ;D
<TheNumb> no jak to
<TheNumb> komputerowiec taki
<TheNumb> :D
<nehemiasz> Odpaliłem mu cpanel i mówie zrób maila nowego.
<nehemiasz> To mi kurwa na gmailu założył.
<TheNumb> :)
<nehemiasz> ale takich łosiów było już kilku tutaj
<nehemiasz> Pomocnika dla mnie szukaliśmy.
<nehemiasz> Chłopie, i ja rekrutacje przeprowadzałem.
<nehemiasz> Co to za ciucmoki przychodziły
<TheNumb> no bywa
<BlessJah> nehemiasz: język
<nehemiasz> BlessJah, wybacz
<nehemiasz> Mea cupla.
<nehemiasz> culpa
<gjm2> i co teraz
<jacekn> no strasznie ciezko adminow Linuksa znalezc
<TheNumb> jacekn: jak to
<jacekn> TheNumb:  no nie ma ludzi dobrych
<gjm2> ludzie dobryz tylko linux gnuj
<TheNumb> jacekn: jak masz za duże wymagania to się nie dziw.
<TheNumb> Sporo firm szuka juniora z doświadczeniem seniora
<TheNumb> go figure
<TheNumb> I najlepiej żeby ten junior miał RHCSE i 10 certów CISCO
<TheNumb> rhcsa*
<jacekn> TheNumb: eeee o czym ty gadasz? Szukamy seniora za dobre pieniadze
<TheNumb> to szukajcie :D
<jacekn> zreszta od kiedy pamietam w kazdej firmie gdzie pracowalem szukamy ludzi non stop, nie ma na rynku pracy wystarczajacej ilosci fachowcow
<TheNumb> jacekn: na grupasz pejsbukowych też wklejasz?
<TheNumb> jacekn: https://www.facebook.com/groups/sysopspolska/?fref=ts
<jacekn> TheNumb: ja nie, nie jestem na tym etapie rekrutacji
<jacekn> TheNumb: i nie w Polsce, Londyn
<jacekn> chociaz zdalna praca tez
<TheNumb> w tej grupie tez sa ludzie ktorzy przebywaja poza granicami kraju ;p
<TheNumb> jacekn: nie chcą polaków w Lądku, to nie mają specjalistów <:
<nehemiasz> jacekn, ludzi do roboty szukasz?
<jacekn> mysle ze rekruterzy na pewno wklejaja gdzie sie da, setki CV przegladalismy i czasem sie ktos dobry trafi ale rzadko
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: przeprowadzasz się do londynu? :D
<jacekn> nehemiasz: tak ale ogolnie mowie ze praktycznie wszyscy w Londynie szukaja sysadminow, jest wielki niedobor
<nehemiasz> jacekn, i praca zdalna z polszy w chodzi w grę?
<jacekn> dla sysadminow dobrze bo pensje ida w gore bardzo szybko
<nehemiasz> wchodzi*
<jacekn> nehemiasz: wchodzi
<nehemiasz> wymagania jakie macie?
<TheNumb> jak senior to pewnie 3-5 lat profesjonalnego doświadczenia
<TheNumb> na start
<jacekn> nehemiasz: szukamy ludzi z doswiadczeniem znacznym, raczej 3-5 lat albo dluzej, najlepiej w srodowiskach 500+ serwerow ale to nie jest sztywne wymaganie
<nehemiasz> jacekn, no to suabo
<nehemiasz> Bo bym Ci podesłał mózgowca jednego.
<jacekn> prawda jest taka ze wiekszosc ludzi dobrych to ma znacznie wieksze doswiadczenie niz 2-5 lat
<nehemiasz> jacekn, ale tworzy sie luka.
<nehemiasz> Bo nowych sie nie zatrudnia ze wzgledu na doświadczenie
<TheNumb> no niestety
<nehemiasz> i za  pare lat wszyscy będą płakać.
<gjm2> nie mamy doświadczenia i co nam pan zrobi
<nehemiasz> Ni ma ludzi do roboty.
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: to jest stanowisko senior
<TheNumb> nie junior :D
<nehemiasz> a to przepraszam.
<jacekn> tez sie zatrudnia ale akurat nie u nas i nie w tej chwili. Sam zatrudnilem 3 czy 4 "juniorow", niektorych z prawie zadnym doswiadczeniem. I czesto Ci ludzie rok czy dwa pozniej sa naprawde dobrzy
<jacekn> wiecie jak nie ma seniorow na rynku pracy to czesto firma musi isc na kompromis i zatrudnic tego kto jest dostepny
<TheNumb> nie mają wyjśćia
<jacekn> no wlasnie
<jacekn> i jeszcze w Londynie jest google i facebook ktorzy niestety duzo utalentowanych ludzi zgarniaja
<jacekn> no i tez do CA ludzie wyjezdzaja do nich
<drathir> jacekn: czasem jak ktos "kumaty" i szybko lapie wiedze potrafi sie w szybkim czasie do poziomu dostosowac...
<jacekn> zdarza sie to fakt ale to tez ryzyko
<drathir> a teraz strzelam, ze jeszcze bedzie gorzej, po tym co m$ wyprawia moze zaczna migrowac na linuxy masowo...
<gjm2> ty rucie
<jacekn> moze na biurku tak ale do biurek raczej nie trzeba byc ekspertem. Mysle ze jesli chodzi o produkcje wiekszosc ludzi jest na Linuksie od dawna
<jacekn> takie mam odczucie, jeszcze sie nie spotkalem ze startupem ktory zaczyna od Windows Server
<drathir> jacekn: ja tam sie nie znam, ale w firmach bedacych juz jakis czas i majacych wlasna infrastrukture wiekszosc rzeczy raczej zautomatyzowana jest strzelam, najgorzej w startujacych firmach mysle ze jest...
<jacekn> oczywiscie ze zautomatyzowane ale to przeciez nie znaczy ze ludzi od Linuksa nie potrzeba
 * drathir to tak mysli ze m$ to chyba za kare wiekszosc musi odbierac jesli taka sytuacja sie przydazy...
<d42> ja się spotkałem ;3
<d42> i wypuszczali produkt w dotnecie
<jacekn> horror jakis...
<drathir> ala...
<d42> może się da, ja tam nie wiem
<d42> vstudio dało mi ptsd
<drathir> jak z instalacja tego trzeba kombinowac to co dopiero z pisaniem w tym... ;/
<d42> kiedyś musiałem ściągać z torrentów, bo to od nich się nie chciało instalować xD
<d42> ale podejrzewam, że jak się umie, to jest względnie okej
<jacekn> kombinowanie i tyle. Licencje jakies, aktywacje kto ma na to czas?
<d42> to nawet była darmowa wersja, tylko instalator miał ze sobą problemy
<drathir> d42: w w8 bez neta to z plyty z pseudo konsoli trzeba zanim zmieli plyte to z pol godziny mija...
<d42> jeśli miałbym płacić szekle za ide, to wolałbym popatrzeć na coś od jetbrains xD
<drathir> d42: nawet jak sie pobierze full offline ze strony ms to i tak chce neta ;p
<d42> bez różnicy, teraz internet jest wszędzie
<d42> gorzej, że to wszystko trwa _wieczność_
<drathir> ja tyle paczek juz przerabialem, ze to wielkosc dvd z systemem zapewne przebija... co najlepsze paczki moga miec te same nazwy, a sie roznic, jedno wielkie wth...
<d42> nie mam nawet pojęcia co ty napisałeś, ale zgadzam się xD
<drathir> d42: ale jak komus system instalujesz lepiej miec wersje offline tym bardziej wiekowe 3.5...
<d42> ty mówisz o samym dotnecie teraz? xD
<d42> w zasadzie to nie instaluje nikomu systemów i chyba od XXI wieku dotnet do 4.0 jest już w systemie
<d42> a tak poza tym to internet i gnujskrypt do chocolatey
<d42> odpalasz, idziesz na kawe i wszystko już jest
<drathir> i nie lapie co to za logika ze nie wypuszcza normalnie standalone wersji i nie wprowadza normalnego systemu wersjonowania, zeby to sie roznilo jakos... ale czasem mam wrazenie, ze oni sami nie wiedza co tam kleca dlatego taki bajzel sie robi...
<jacekn> no tak jest, w m$ wiele dzialow nie na komunikacji miedzy soba i wychodza problemy przez to
<drathir> dda Cie zaskocze, bo 3.5 nie ma w w8 i co lepsze trzeba cudowac z instalacja... bo m$ nie mogl dodac nawet jesli jest na plycie...
<drathir> d42: ^
<d42> drathir: zdaje mi się, że ja miałem
<drathir> w managerze pakietow tez nie ma z tego co pamietam, tyle co ja sie przekopalem za tym to chyba kazdy po tym jechal...
<drathir> d42: wiesz skrypty przez magikow sa robione, ale jaka masz pewnosc co tam schowaja ? ja szukalem jak najbardziej "officjalnie"...
<d42> umiem czytać xD
<drathir> juz chyba wolalem xp sp3 ktore chociaz punkt przywracania dalo sie ominac, ale instalacja wieki trwala...
<drathir> no i tee setki restartow.... by ich pokrecilo z tym i co najlepsze ilosc od konkretnej maszyny zalezy - paranoja...
<jacekn> no ja gdzies w czasach XP SP2 przestalem uzywac Windowsa i moje zycie stalo sie lepsze
<mrlukasz> witam
<Ashiren> dobry dieczor
<Ashiren> wieczor even
<mrlukasz> mam dowas takie pytanie zainstalowałm sobie ubuntu i jedena stronka wyswietla mi sie po angielsku gdzie na windowsie wszystko było ok
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> a jaka to strona
<mrlukasz> takie forum
<mrlukasz> na phpbb3
<mrlukasz> na windowsie dziła normalnie
<mrlukasz> tz po polsku ma wszystko a tu nie
<Ashiren> to moze ustawienia forum, inne cookies
<Ashiren> albo nie lyka z user-agenta jezyka
<mrlukasz> ale czemu na windowsie jest ok
<mrlukasz> hmm
<mrlukasz> moze mam cos zle ustawione w ubuntu
<mrlukasz> moze odinstaluje język andielski w ubuntu
<mrlukasz> i tylko zostaiwe polski
<d42> ewentualnie useragent ma angielski :u
<nehemiasz> Ashiren, pewno miał en ustawione w przeglądarce
<Ashiren> i zasilacz z czarnej listy
<gjm> 19:09 < f1y> Można skrócić do jednego pytania: czy jesteś za posyłaniem sześciolatków do  lasów państwowych, żeby tam mogli osiągnąć wiek emerytalny.
<gjm> fuk, nie tu
<BB> xD
<d42> xD
<gjm> Dx
<Bodzioslaw> ;D
<ari-tczew> mati75: i co z tym libfm?
<mati75> ari-tczew: rozbabrane mam
<mati75> spróbuje dzisiaj skończyć
<gjm> ty świntuszku
<mati75> na razie mi arm umarł
<mati75> i nie mam na czym pakietów budować ;]
<ari-tczew> mati75: rozumiem
<mati75> ari-tczew: spróbuje najwyżej rano wrzucić
<ari-tczew> mati75: ale jeszcze jakieś rzeczy z Ubuntu dasz rade dodac?
<mati75> i tak sobie poleży w NEW bo nikogo z ftp team nie ma
<mati75> ari-tczew: patrz jeden twój dodam na pewno
<mati75> patch*
 * mati75 wyłącza autokorekte
<ari-tczew> mati75: nie wiem jak z paczkami dbg, być może na NMU to niezbyt pasuje, ale MultiArch sądze, że można by dodać
<mati75> ari-tczew: wszystkie lib z wersją mają się nazywać libXv5
<mati75> więc i tak musi trafić
<ari-tczew> mati75: + Disable build using -Werror. <= podejrzewam, że bez tego na ubuntu jest FBTFS
<ari-tczew> FTBFS *
<ari-tczew> mati75: no tak, gcc 5 transition
<mati75> a temu co
<mati75> 0% [Connecting to httpredir.debian.org (2001:41c8:1000:21::21:35)]
<ari-tczew> mati75: jesteś DD. czy wrzucasz przez jakiegoś sponsora?
<mati75> ari-tczew: DM jestem, nie mam uprawnień do wrzucania jeszcze
<ari-tczew> ok
<mati75> gdzieś we wrześniu powineien dostać
<mati75> jeszcze nowy perl poleci
<mati75> dosyć że gcc się sypie to jeszcze perla brakowało
<mati75> combo again
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-25
<drathir> bry...
<nehemiasz> drathir, elo
<Lakii> ;)
<sil2100> Hej!
<sil2100> Jest ktoś tutaj może z uprawnieniami by tłumaczenia zatwierdzać na LP dla języka polskiego?
<sil2100> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/pl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=wants+to <- byłoby fajnie jakby ktoś mógł to ulepszyć albo po prostu approve'nąć
<sil2100> Dzięki :)
<sil2100> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/pl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Application <- to też jeśli można
<sil2100> To dwa stringi które są dość ważne z punktu widzenia bezpieczeństwa dla Ubuntu Touch
<drathir> to sie jeszcze gita tam nie dorobili?
<TheNumb> sil2100: a to jest string typowo w ubuntu czy ogólnie w pulseaudio?
<TheNumb> Jak to drugie to lepiej wysyłać patche na mailing listy freedesktop
<sil2100> To jest typowo dla Ubuntu
<sil2100> Wprowadzony patchem który został umieszczony na tzw. overlay-ppa który używany jest tylko dla Ubuntu Touch
<gjm2> patch komu ufasz
<drathir> lol
<TheNumb> sil2100: no to słabo.
<TheNumb> bo z tego co pamiętam to nasz polski team jest mało ruchawy
<sil2100> Ubuntu Touch jest raczej dobrze przetłumaczony z tego co widziałem, więc są ludzie którzy pomagają
<sil2100> Myślałem może że ktoś z tych translatorów co mają uprawnienia będą też tu siedzieć
<Ashiren> :o
<Ashiren> ale dla 2 uzytkownikow nie oplaca sie robic tlumaczenia
<lukizkukiz> czesc ;)
<lukizkukiz> ja jak zwykle z problemami
<gjm2> a. to nie ma nikogo
<lukizkukiz> xD
<lukizkukiz> chodzi mi o Wine
<lukizkukiz> podobno net framework 4 jest kompatybilny
<lukizkukiz> u mnie nie dziala
<gjm2> walę wine
<lukizkukiz> ;p
<sil2100> Ashiren: użytkowników jest dużo więcej więc zawsze warto
<sil2100> Tym bardziej że niektórym najwidoczniej zależy bo tłumaczenia są robione
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: zależy którą wersję wine zainstalowałeś.
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: i zależy co chcesz zrobić z tym net frameworkiem.
<lukizkukiz> @thenumb zainstalować
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: ale po co zainstalować
<lukizkukiz> wine najnowsze
<TheNumb> i @ktośtam to się pisze na twitterze
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: najnowsze czyli?
<lukizkukiz> thenumb no po to, że kombinuję z camtasia studio
<TheNumb> 1.7.50?
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: a po co camtasia studio?
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: to nie zadziała
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: używaj OBS studio
<lukizkukiz> najnowsze z repo ubuntu
<lukizkukiz> czemu nie zadziala?
<TheNumb> albo simplescreenrecorder
<lukizkukiz> na razie uzywam kazama
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: bo camtasia używa api typowo windowsowych
<TheNumb> wine tego nie implementuje bo nie potrzebuje
<TheNumb> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7983
<TheNumb> Masz rating garbage
<TheNumb> nie ma szans żeby to dobrze działało.
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że są o wiele lepsze alternatywy.
<TheNumb> sil2100: czekaj, czekaj, czy Ty nie jesteś jednym z tych pracujących nad UT?
<lukizkukiz> crash :( jezeli ktos cos do mnie mowil, prosze powtorzyc
<TheNumb> nikt nic nie mówił
<lukizkukiz> :F
<sil2100> TheNumb: tak
<lukizkukiz> thenumb - czemu camtasia nie zadziała
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: bo jest dla windowsa.
<TheNumb> Mam nadal tłumaczyć?
<TheNumb> Dałem Ci co najmniej dwa inne projekty które mają taką samą funkcjonalność.
<lukizkukiz> a wine to co? pies
<lukizkukiz> *?
<TheNumb> wine nie gwarantuje kompatybilności z windowsem
<TheNumb> tym bardziej jak to jest aplikacja w .NET
<TheNumb> lukizkukiz: przyjmij do wiadomości, że camtasia nie ruszy i szukaj czegoś innego.
<lukizkukiz> kk
<TheNumb> sil2100: jak widzisz przyszłość tej platformy?
<TheNumb> Zastanawiałem się czy nie kupić któregoś telefonu z UT dla zabawy.
<TheNumb> Już teraz widzę, że macie trochę problemów z równoległym aktualizowaniem softu dla dwóch telefonów bq, jeden meizu i chyba któryś nexus, nie?
<TheNumb> No i nexus 7.
<TheNumb> Miała być jedna baza na wszystkich urządzeniach ale chyba nie jest tak różowo.
<sil2100> TheNumb: sam używam Meizu MX4 jako mój główny telefon od miesiąca i jestem zadowolony, akurat wszystkie potrzebne rzeczy są tam dostępne - chociaż wiadomo, dużo rzeczy jeszcze brakuje
<sil2100> Problem z równoległą aktualizacją niestety zawsze będzie, bo niestety podział na hardware-specific i software-specific bits działa tylko czysto teoretycznie
<TheNumb> no właśnie
<TheNumb> ;/
<sil2100> Ale jakoś dajemy rade, brakuje trochę rąk do pracy bo platform mamy dość sporo a developerów trochę niewystarczająco
<sil2100> No ale i tak, przynajmniej mako, arale i krillin są trzymane na poziomie, bo to takie nasze główne platformy aktualnie
<sil2100> Czyli Nexus 4, Meizu MX4 i BQ Aquaris E4.5/E5
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> No właśnie boję się, że platforma zostanie zagłodzona ze względu na brak developerów.
<TheNumb> (Od strony firmware)
<sil2100> Aktualnie nie ma takiego ryzyka, oczywiście nie wiadomo co będzie w dalszej przyszłości ;) Ale póki co przynajmniej na najbliższe lata te nasze 'główne' platformy będą wspierane
<dweller> TheNumb: skończy sie jak firefox os
<dweller> :>
<TheNumb> dweller: firefox os ma się dobrze
<TheNumb> Ja szukam czegoś co zastąpi lagdroida.
<TheNumb> Windows Phone odpada, Frajerfox OS też
<dweller> to weź jolle
<dweller> czy tam sailfisha
<TheNumb> Zostaje iOS, Ubuntu Touch i Jolla
<TheNumb> no, sailfish
<TheNumb> jakoś mnie nie rajcuje ten sailfish niestety
<dweller> wel
<dweller> sailfish obecnie ma tą przewagę
<dweller> że działa
<dweller> i jest wykorzystywany
<TheNumb> ciekawe gdzie
<TheNumb> Jak ostatnio sprawdzałem to mają dalej duże braki aplikacji.
<dweller> na tym jednym sprzedawanym telefonie :)
<TheNumb> I nie mów mi nawet o alien dalvik
<TheNumb> gardzę tym
<dweller> heh
<dweller> bez tego system umże, czy tego chcesz czy nie
<TheNumb> niech ginie
<dweller> nawet microsoft poszedł po rozum do głowy
<sil2100> Ubuntu Touch też działa
<TheNumb> pewnie tak
<dweller> może
<dweller> ale nie ma aplikacji
<sil2100> Wiadomo, żaden system który istnieje na rynku od roku nie dorówna Androidowi czy Windows Phone, bo one mają już wiele lat
<sil2100> Zawsze jest ciężko w tak czerwonym oceanie
<TheNumb> sil2100: a ludzie "na górze" próbują rozmawiać z jakimiś whatsappami i im podobnymi?
<TheNumb> windows phone akurat jest słaby pod względem ilości i jakości aplikacji
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> ale sam system jest żwawy
<sil2100> Tak, jestem trochę odłączony od tych dyskusji bo to trochę inni ludzie się zajmują, ale już chociażby Telegram od dawna jest u nas
<TheNumb> telegram to akurat nie jest problem
<TheNumb> mają otwarte api ;p
<sil2100> Jak dla mnie to UT jest fajny pod tym względem, że jest bardzo mod-friendly - z uwagi na to, że pod spodem to dalej jest standardowy Ubuntu
<TheNumb> szkoda, że te kernele z androida są tak wiekowe
<sil2100> Tak... niestety tutaj już zależni jesteśmy od producentów telefonów
<TheNumb> ano
<TheNumb> sil2100: któryś z telefonów ma na tyle świeży kernel żeby botoować z systemd?
<TheNumb> czy wszystkie nadal upstart
<sil2100> Aktualnie działamy cały czas na upstart, ale z tego co wiem podczas prac nad systemd pitti i reszta bootowali system z tego co pamiętam
<TheNumb> huh
<sil2100> Nie zmienialiśmy bo każda taka zmiana bez powodu to duuuże ryzyko że coś przestanie działać i ludziom telefony przestaną działać
<TheNumb> Z tego co mi wiadomo to systemd wymaga co najmniej kernela 3.7
<sil2100> Tylko mi coś tak po głowie świta, tak czy inaczej touch to dalej upstart-only póki co
<TheNumb> no ;f
<TheNumb> No nic, zobaczymy co z tego się urodzi.
<TheNumb> Póki co Ubuntu Snappy Core jest dość popularne
<TheNumb> Może telefony też będą <:
<sil2100> Plany są by wszystko było snappy w przyszłości
<sil2100> W sensie, wszystko związane z Ubuntu ;p
<TheNumb> Tak, tak
<TheNumb> Z jednej strony mnie to cieszy a z drugiej martwi.
<TheNumb> W sensie, snappy.
<Ashiren> wszystko bedzie w jednym systemd
<TheNumb> Ashiren: GNU/systemd
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Ashiren: niestety dla Ciebie, zero KDE :(
<dweller> po co kde jak jest systemd
<TheNumb> tak
<Ashiren> po co systemd jak jest systemd
<systemd> proszę się odjebać
<dweller> kek
<drathir> nawet tu systemd ;/ toz to sie szerzy jak saraza jakas... ;/
<drathir> zaraza*
<drathir> bez urazy do uzytkownika, z uraza do nazwy...
<systemd> no ja myślę
<TheNumb> szanuj systemd
 * TheNumb ma gentoo z systemd
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-26
<nehemiasz> Czołem.
<nehemiasz> Jakie jest prawdopodobiestwo, że aplikacja zainstaowana z repo debiana będzie działac poprawnie?
<Ashiren> 1 / (pi^e - pi)
<dweller> nehemiasz: spotify działa
<nehemiasz> ;D
<dweller> o ile masz biblioteki w tych samych wersjach mniej więcej
<dweller> to będzie dobrze
<nehemiasz> w zasadzie nieaktualne :)
<dweller> na przyszłość
<TheNumb> dweller: spotify bundluje swoje liby ;p
<TheNumb> używa tylko ffmpega z systemu afair
<dweller> może
<TheNumb> tym bardziej jak olali qt
<dweller> nie na archu :P
<TheNumb> i teraz jest CEF
<dweller> tzn nie wszystkie
<TheNumb> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/spotify/ vs https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/spotify-beta/
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> -beta to nowy klient spotify
<TheNumb> nie wiem dlaczego maintainer "spotify" nie bumpnął
<nehemiasz> bo jest gupi
<TheNumb> a tak ogólnie to gardzę spotify
<TheNumb> za to co odstawili w mobilnym kliencie
<nehemiasz> i ma malutkiego pindola.
<nehemiasz> a co odstawili?
<TheNumb> https://news.spotify.com/us/2015/08/21/sorry-2/
<dweller> heh
<dweller> mój działa
<dweller> tylko że ja mam na telefonie wersję 1.2
<dweller> bo android 2.3
<dweller> i tego nie aktualizują
<nehemiasz> Czo to za telefon? :D
<TheNumb> a dlaczego taka wiekowa wersja androida? ,_,
<dweller> htc desire
<dweller> działa
<dweller> więc po co wymieniać ;f
<TheNumb> desire :DDDDD
<TheNumb> dweller: 0daye nie są łatane
<TheNumb> jest powód do aktualizacji
<TheNumb> ;p
<dweller> meh
<dweller> 4.4 jest
<dweller> ale za leniwy jestem żeby ruszać
<dweller> z resztą
<dweller> zrobię dump playlist ze spotify
<dweller> i zacznę zbierać w bezstratnych
<dweller> a potem jebnę fbsd ;f
<TheNumb> na telefonie?
<TheNumb> :D
<dweller> na kalkulatorze
<Ashiren> ale dla nowych andkow 0daye tez bywaja nielatane
<Ashiren> albo na lasce producenta
<dweller> ale jest ich mniej
<dweller> :>
<TheNumb> Ashiren: mnie to wali, mam CM :p
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: a co to się stało, wrócił do ubuntu? :D
<nehemiasz> Niee :D
<nehemiasz> solus <3
<nehemiasz> Wczoraj miałem ciężki dzień.
<nehemiasz> I wątpliwości mnie wzieły, ale dziś jestem pewien.
<nehemiasz> No i chłopaki na kanale powiedzieli mi jak kilka żeczy usprawnić/naprawić.
<gjm2> żeczy
<gjm2> no żeczywiście
<nehemiasz> rzecz*
<nehemiasz> rzeczy*
<nehemiasz> Przepraszam.
<nehemiasz> Znaczy to nie miej , nie więcej, rze poczebna druga kawa :)
<moro> siema
<TheNumb> iema
<moro> czy sciaganie  z you tube filmów i teledysków i nagranie na płyty dvd jest legalne?
<nehemiasz> Niet
<moro> napewno?
<moro> a co mozna nagrywac na dvd?
<nehemiasz> gołe baby
<gjm2> filmy z komunii
<gjm2> zdjęcia z wesela
<nehemiasz> zdjęcia z obrzezania
<dweller> własną twórczość
<dweller> ;f
<nehemiasz> i gołe baby
<dweller> tak
<moro> nie  mam ani komuni a  wesele juz nagrałem
<gjm2> to czekaj na pogrzeb
<moro> hah
<moro> ale i tak inni nagywają co tylko chcą
<gjm2> inni wyprzedają na pasach
<nehemiasz> no to po  co pytasz
<gjm2> dzają
<nehemiasz> Wyprzedaja :D
<moro> piraci
<nehemiasz> "Kup pan gacie"
<nehemiasz> Wyprzedaż
<dweller> piraci
<dweller> meh
<dweller> kto w ogóle w tych czasach jeszcze nagrywarkę dvd ma
<moro> blue-ray majo?
<gjm2> kto używa płyt
<dweller> tak
 * dweller nie uzywał płyt w warunkach domowych od blisko 6-7 lat
<moro> to na blue ray jeszcze wiecej piraco
<dweller> lol
<Ashiren> ja uzylem plyty do magisterki :v
<dweller> moro: czego nie rozumiesz w "nikt nie uzywa płyt"
<Ashiren> nikt nie piraci blue raya bo nikt nie moze odczytac
<dweller> Ashiren: a w zusie jeszcze dyskietek uzywają
<moro> dweller a co uzywaja zamiast dvd?
<dweller> internetu ;__;
<moro> a  na dysku mozna przechowywac pliki sciagniete z internetu?
<moro> sciągnięte*
<dweller> a pytałeś mamy?
<moro> a  nie
<gjm2> no to nie możesz
<drathir> bry...
<uh> Witam, uzywal ktos mod mono pod apachem? jak to dziala?
<TheNumb> mod_mono?
<Ashiren> uh..
<dweller> apache
<dweller> ;__;
<uh> TheNumb: tak
<lzakrzewski> siemka!
<lzakrzewski> mam taki problem nie dziala mi w 14.04 notify-send
<lzakrzewski> przeinstailowywalem notify-osd, libnotify-bin
<lzakrzewski> i nvidie
<lzakrzewski> nie mam pomyslu co to dalej moze byc
<lzakrzewski> jakies tipy?
<jacekn> a notify-send nie uzywa d-bus? Chyba tak, moze jakis d-bus monitor jest ktory pokaze Ci co sie dzieje
<jacekn> lzakrzewski: wysylasz z tego samego uzytkownika na ktorym chcesz zobaczyc powiadomienie?
<lzakrzewski> notify-send 'test'
<lzakrzewski> tak to wysylam
<lzakrzewski> ogolnie notyfikacje mi nie dzialaja
<lzakrzewski> np
<lzakrzewski> w GMNotify
<lzakrzewski> albo te notyfikacje jak sie robi głosniej/ciszejk
<jacekn> hmm nie wiem szczerze mowiac
<jacekn> zobacz dbusa, popatrz na logi moze tyle moge powiedziec
<jacekn> zakladam ze google probowales juz
<drathir> lzakrzewski: a daj DISPLAY=:1.0 notify-send test
<lzakrzewski> lzakrzewski@lzakrzewski-desktop:~$ pkill notify-osd
<lzakrzewski> lzakrzewski@lzakrzewski-desktop:~$ DISPLAY=:1.0 notify-send test
<lzakrzewski> drathir, niestety nic
<shumanowa> kilof
<gjm> kilof, mhm
<nehemiasz> kilof. mhm, ano
<shumanowa> nie to okno :D
<shumanowa> to ja BB
<gjm> domyśliłem się
<shumanowa> ;)
<Ashiren> hm?
<gjm> ¿hm?
<lnxmen> witam
<Dread> a ja nie.
<lnxmen> popoludniu zrobilem apt-get upgrade, -f install, autoremove
<Dread> i.
<lnxmen> i nastepnie apt-get zainstalowalem nowy kernel
<lnxmen> po jakims czasie, czyli teraz, musialem zrobic reboot
<lnxmen> i Xy nie chca wstac
<Bodzioslaw> dużo nam to mówi
<lnxmen> „could not open module intel
<Bodzioslaw> w tym momencie
<lnxmen> wiem, normalnie wkleilbym jakies logi...
<lnxmen> ale w konsoli nawet nie wiem jak sie zaznacza
<Dread> no to ubuntu
<Dread> radze reinstall
<Dread> xorga
<Dread> całego
<lnxmen> apt-get install --reinstall xorg-server, tak?
<lnxmen> jesli to ma jakies znaczenie, mam NVIDIA Optimus, probowalem tez odpalic na karcie NVIDII, ale rowniez nie wstaje
<lnxmen> po prostu zostaje czarny ekran
<lnxmen> logi jeszcze moglbym sprawdzic z nvidii
<drathir> a -f nie jest czasem force?
<Bodzioslaw> drathir: prawdopodobnie coś wyjebał
<Bodzioslaw> ┐(´～`；)┌
<lnxmen> drathir: nie, to „naprawia” zaleznosci
<Bodzioslaw> fix broken
<drathir> a no chyba ze tak...
<lnxmen> sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<lnxmen> Teraz mam - No screens found
<gjm> podłącz monitor \:D/
<lnxmen> gjm: przemysle to ;d
<lnxmen> pewnie taki komunikat jest z powodu braku modulu do karty graficznej
<lnxmen> Jakieś pomysły jeszcze?
<SamusSR388> modprobe intel
<Ashiren> a nie i915
<firemark> co za wesoły quit message od BB
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-27
<nehemiasz> gjm, ping
<drathir> bry...
<mati75> 3rd
<gjm2> 1st
<nehemiasz> last
<dweller> bs
<Ashiren> 1337st
<BB> oddaję xD
<gjm2> ?
<BB> tak się teraz pisze na instagramie
<BB> gjm2 używany w pracy a gjm w domq?
<gjm2> oui
<Ashiren> install irssi [solved]
<buharin1> hej
<Ashiren> ohayo
<buharin1> probuje sobie ustawic solarized
<buharin1> i mi ciagle pisze no profile found
<buharin1> w sumie terminal sie otwiera z domyslnym profilem
<buharin1> wiec nie wiem ocb
<TheNumb> ocb
<TheNumb> nie napisałeś który terminal
<TheNumb> w konsole solarized działa jak trzeba
<TheNumb> a gnuj-terminal chyba też
<buharin1> TheNumb, gnome terminal
<TheNumb> jak importujesz profil?
<buharin1> ja skryptu używam
<TheNumb> https://github.com/Anthony25/gnome-terminal-colors-solarized
<TheNumb> tego?
<buharin1> ta
<TheNumb> no nie wiem
<TheNumb> u mnie dzialalo ;/
<buharin1> u mnie tez na archu
<buharin1> a na tym debianie
<buharin1> to nie wiem
<buharin1> ocb
<TheNumb> w archu coś działa w ogóle?
<TheNumb> ,_,
<buharin1> TheNumb, wszystko działa ;)
<TheNumb> to jakaś nowość
<buharin1> TheNumb, jedyne to trzeba sie mocno nakonfigurowac
<buharin1> TheNumb, powiem Ci często ludzie do mnie mówię
<buharin1> a po ch** CI to
<buharin1> i w ogóle
<buharin1> ale ja wiem
<buharin1> że warto spróbowac
<Ashiren> pacaur -Syu
<Ashiren> argh
<TheNumb> >pacaur
<TheNumb> masz ty rozum
<Ashiren> emerge -Syu
<tobiasz29> gjm: wracaj, proszę
<TheNumb> gjm: nie wracaj
<TheNumb> gjm: też wyszedłem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-28
<drathir> bry...
<nehemiasz> Elo
<Rasp314> Witam, moglby mi ktos pomoc z bashowym skryptem? Cos jest zle i nie moge znalezc bledu.
<herself> pewnie shellcheck ma wiele podpowiedzi
<TheNumb> tak
<Rasp3144> herself: nie ma zadnej praktycznie, sprawdzalem
<TheNumb> rapno to może wrzuć na wklej.org ten skrypt czy coś
<TheNumb> bo mamy zgadywać czy co?
<herself> najwyrazniej tak ;-)
<Rasp3144> Juz pisze o cos chodzi
<Rasp3144> o co *
<Rasp3144> http://pastie.org/private/y0mpkoepfzjsksmg1nmtg#1
<Rasp3144> Skrypt ma dzialac jako radio internetowe w oparciu o plik "radio"
<Rasp3144> Na poczatku sprawdza czy VLC jest uruchomiony, jesli nie to przechodzi dalej
<Rasp3144> I jesli znajduje w pliu odpowiedni string to odpala VLC z odpowiednim poleceniem
<Rasp3144> wszystko bylo okej dopoki nie dodalem skryptu z youtubem
<Rasp3144> ten srypt mial dzialac tak ze po znalezieniu frazy "yt <tutaj tekst>
<drathir> Rasp3144: nie lepiej mpv?
<Rasp3144> zamienia to w adres do youtube'a i pobiera to wgetem a potem bierze pierwszy link i odpala w VLC, no i problem jest taki ze wszystko dziala
<herself> Rasp3144: slyszales kiedys o |?
<herself> calkiem fajna rzecz w shellu
<Rasp3144> tylko ze opcja wyczysc nie dziala jesli VLC ma odpalonego yt
<Rasp3144> drathir: mpv nie dziala na raspberry
<TheNumb> Rasp3144: działa.
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: Wolalbym jednak to oprzec na VLC, to chyba zadna roznica skoro vlc spokojnie wszystko odtwarza?
<drathir> vlc to taka krowka troche jak na  pipi jeszcze...
<Rasp3144> drathir: bez interfejsu sprawuje sie okej, 24% zuzycia CPU
<drathir> ale racja kto co lubi...
<Rasp3144> drathir: masz jakis pomysl dlaczego sam poczatek i opcja wyczysc nie dziala przy tym kawalku z youtubem>
<drathir> Rasp3144: z ciekawosci wgeta do tempa czy na karte zapisujesz?
<Rasp3144> drathir: na karte
<TheNumb> szkoda karty
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: 200 kb to nie jakis kolos
<TheNumb> nieważne
<TheNumb> nie zapisuj do flasha niepotrzebnie
<TheNumb> skracasz mu życie
<TheNumb> 200 kb w ramie to też nie jest dużo
<Ashiren> on i tak nie ma zycia
<TheNumb> Ashiren: mój ma
<TheNumb> Ashiren: bo mama na raspi arch linux arm!
<TheNumb> *mam
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: tez masz maline?
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: do czego uzywasz?:)
<Ashiren> do kompilacji systemd
<TheNumb> tak
<drathir> Rasp3144: nie mam zielonego pojecia, ale sprawdz moze komendy recznie...
<drathir> moze pida nie moze znalezc czy cus w ten desen...
<Rasp3144> drathir: sprawdzalem, pidof VLC przy odtwarzaniu z yt znajduje proces
<Rasp3144> drathir: tu nie ma co nie dzialac a jednak nie dziala, chyba rozbije to na dwa skrypty po prostu
<gjm2> raspberry gnuj
<TheNumb> Rasp3144: a nie możesz użyć do tego switch($case)
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: moglbys cos jasniej?jakby to mialo wygladac
<drathir> Rasp3144: a ten -q screen Ci dziala?
<TheNumb> w bashu case "$case" in bla bla bla
<TheNumb> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html
<TheNumb> straszny ten skrypt
<Rasp3144> drathir: dziala
<Rasp3144> TheNumb: podobno proste rzeczy sa najlepsze, prosciej sie go zrobic nie dalo
<TheNumb> bardziej zagmatwanego nie widziałem
<TheNumb> chyba tylko jednolinijkowe perle to biją
<Rasp3144> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jak zdarzy mi sie zamknac vlc przez ctrl + z to zostaje  mi w procesach
<Rasp3144> opcja killall nie moze go wykonczyc
<Rasp3144> jak go ubic?
<Ashiren> htop, tudziez ps -9
 * drathir myslal, ze killall -9 wszystko ubija...
<Rasp3144> nic gnoja nie rusza.
<Rasp3144> twardy jakis
<drathir> Rasp3144: a on z danym userem na bank uruchomiony?
<Rasp3144> drathir: tak
<drathir> to ciekawosta w takim razie...
<Rasp3144> x:~/radio$ sudo killall -9 vlc
<Rasp3144> x:~/radio$ pidof vlc
<Rasp3144> 7782
<Rasp3144> x:~/radio$
<drathir> ps aux vlc? tez na liscie jest?
<drathir> ps aux |grep vlc
<drathir> dokladnie...
<Rasp3144> jest
<drathir> a to uparty proces ;p
<Rasp3144> chyba pozostaje tylko reboot
<drathir> killall -CONT vlc | killall -9 vlc ?
<drathir> ups ^^
<drathir> to nie ja ;p
<mati75> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11902495_1114786188549930_6956296811855797339_n.jpg?oh=094840e0cb2cdfe20128efc0e0f0733b&oe=563A8185
<systemd> kociak - przenośny wykrywacz ciepła
<systemd> albo nawet kieszonkowy
<Ashiren> :3
<CookieM> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zwgJcluSOq0/TqlF75Ap17I/AAAAAAAAOhM/KTqTs_-EjaY/s1600/Tron_142Pyxurz.jpg
<m477> hohoho
<scet> orientuje się ktoś jak cofnąć aktualizacje w Thunderbirdzie?
<scet> rano zrobiłem i teraz jak klikam na maila to nie widzę jego treści :/
<jacekn> scet: apt-get install thunderbird=<wersja>
<jacekn> scet: and to nie jest jakis super pomysl bo ostatnia aktualizacja miala latki bezpieczenstwa
<jacekn> scet: widziales moje wiadomosci?
<scet> tak
<scet> wyłączyłem dodatek
<scet> Thunderbird Conversations
<scet> i działa :)
<scet> dzięki
<jacekn> ok
<brakdzwieku> czesc, moze ktos podpowie jak zmienic domyslna karte dzwiekowa?
<polon> hej
<polon> po instalacji systemu usuneło mi główny pasek systemu
<polon> jak teraz go przywrócic?
<Ashiren> hm?
<polon> co hm?
<polon> pomózcie
<Ashiren> ten z boku?
<polon>  ten  na dole co prawie w kazdym systemie jest
<polon> w tym pasku jest zwykle menu, uruchomione aplikacje, programy,  tray
<Ashiren> unity?
<polon> i kalendarz
<polon> nie
<polon> xfce
<polon> i zegarek
<Ashiren> to mow ze xfce
<Ashiren> probowales w ustawieniach
<polon> najlepiej  zeby było mozna z synaptica ten   pasek zainstalowac?
<polon> spróbuje  w ustawieniach
<Ashiren> sprobuj xfce4-panel
<polon> ok
<Ashiren> pewnie to jakas pierdola ze kliknac gzies prawym ale nie mam pod reka xfce
<polon> ale dlaczego po aktualizacji tak sie stało wczesniej uaktualniałem ze 20 razy  i było wszystko ok
<Ashiren> coz, uroki aktualizacji
<polon> to nie jest xfce,
<polon> to lxqt,
<polon> pomyliłem sie bo  to podobna nazwa
<polon> zw
<polon> mozna doinstalowac ten pasek z synaptica?
<Ashiren> sprobuj lxpanel
<polon> próbuje
<polon> wszystko jest ale tego paska nie ma
<Ashiren> zainstalowany jest?
<polon> o co pytasz?
<Ashiren> czy lxpanel zainstalowany
<polon> u  mnie jest Lxqt settings
<polon> lxpanel nie widze
<polon> co to  sie mogło stac
<firemark> why not i3wm
<firemark> po co komu okna
<Ashiren> na wirtualce odpalilem livecd lubuntu i widze w synapticu lxpanel lxpanel-data
<polon> ale ja mam sparky linux na debianie
<Ashiren> uh
<polon> jakby jakos  inaczej sie zachowywał system
<polon> po uruchomieniu synapticu konsola sie włonczyła
<polon> instaluje lx panel
<polon> zrobie restart
<polon> nie pomogło
<Ashiren> odpal lxpanel w terminalu
<Ashiren> jesli nie pomoze to nie wiem
<polon> ok
<polon> jest
<polon> działa
<polon> ashiren dzienki
<polon> wielkie dzienki
<Ashiren> 5 PLN
<polon> masz 2 browary
<Rud0lf> exit
<Rud0lf> stop
<drathir> lol
<drathir> maybe run away ?
<drathir> ale do 3 razy sztuka i sie udalo...
<Ashiren> /quit
<Ashiren> /part
<SamusSR388> /quit
<SamusSR388> nie dziala :/
<firemark> lol
<firemark> rudolf poprawil mi dzien
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-29
<Bodzioslaw>  /part
<Bodzioslaw> zepsułem
<Bodzioslaw> ;/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/2xSNYyJ.png
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/CaaDGS0.jpg
<bobek> wspodzielil ktos internet?
<bobek> tutaj bo potrzebuje pomocy
<bobek> cos mi nie wychodzi
<Dread> ja pierdole
<Dread> co za raptus
<gjm> bana nie chcesz?!?!?!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9ilZIiI.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/RTkr9jg.jpg
<scet> Panowie chciał zainstalować na swoim ubuntu jakąś aplikacje do notatek. Znalazłem coś takiego: Nitro Task Manager . Apka jest dostępna w centrum oprogramowania, wszędzie napisane jest, że jest darmowa a zamiast przycisku zainstaluj mam Kup :/
<Dread> kup za 0,00zł?
<scet> ale trzeba konto zakładać do tego?
<Dread> a grzyb go wie
<scet> dziwny system :/
<scet> po utworzeniu konta udało się zainstalować
<scet> tylko teraz uruchomić się nie chce :P
<Ashiren> a ubuntu nie ma czegos takiego jak sticky-notes
<Ashiren> albo tomboy
<scet> tomboy mi się nie podoba
<scet> :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/WRPIpxh.jpg
<Ashiren> to moze https://askubuntu.com/questions/96965/tomboy-alternatives
<scet> dzięki za linka mam nadzieje że wreszcie znajdę coś wygodnego :)
<CookieM> zamiast centrum oprogramowania (z którego notabene canonical będzie rezygnować) lepiej korzystać z synaptika, w repos jest parę apek typu sticky notes: rhinote i xpad
<scet> z synaptika nigdy nie korzystałem więc nie bardzo wiem jak się po nim poruszać ale jeśli będzie jak mówisz może warto się zainteresować
<Ashiren> :3 https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m48jdhh18N1qejbiro1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XHpzGKD.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-08-30
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-29
<TheNumb> Łapać gołębia!
<gjm> Za ptaka.
<TheNumb> E, nie.
<Mac1ek> czesc
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<TheNumb> Ashiren: gdzie koty?
<Mac1ek> dobry, ale z pracy
<Mac1ek> znowu koty
<Mac1ek> ?
<Ashiren> tylko w soboty
<Mac1ek> no to juz zalapalem
<Mac1ek> a w niedziele
<Mac1ek> ?
<gjm> A w niedzielę do kościoła.
<Mac1ek> staram sie
<Bodzioslaw> w niedziele kacyk
<gjm> I schabowy.
<Mac1ek> zeberka
<TheNumb> t-bone
<Ashiren> familiada
<Mac1ek> uzywa ktos z was konsolowego klienta pocztowego?
 * TheNumb mutt
<Mac1ek> da sie nim skonfigurowac grupy dyskusyjne ?
<Mac1ek> czym na linuksie mozna szyfrowac binarki ?
<Mac1ek> zalezy mi tez na jak najwiekszej entropi
<Ashiren> np. openssl
<Ashiren> albo gpg
<Ashiren> pliki szyfrowane z reguly maja najwieksza entropie
<Mac1ek> zalezy chyba od tego czym szygrujesz
<Mac1ek> sz
<Mac1ek> sorr
<Mac1ek> cos nie wygodnie pisze mi sie z tego telefonu
<Ashiren> kazdy dobry* szyfr ma wysoka entropie. chyba ze potem program koduje do np. base64. poza naglowkiem, binarnie zaszyfrowany plik ma wysoka entropie
<Ashiren> openssl http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/162960/how-can-i-encrypt-a-file
<Ashiren> gpg https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x110.html
<BlessJah> binarki? programy w sensie? po co?
<drathir> a to nie to co kompiluje szyfruje kod ?
<drathir> w sensie zeby nie mozna bylo podejrzec, ale program dzialal...
<TheNumb> drathir: hm?
<TheNumb> on sie pyta czy można binarki szyfrować
<TheNumb> można
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> nie pytał czy potem da się taką uruchomić bez odszyfrowania ;p
<drathir> TheNumb: to jak wiekszosc rzeczy w n900 co jeszcze nie zastapili, bo nie moga do kodu sie dostac...
<drathir> bo do zwyklego szyfrwania jest jakas roznica co sie szyfruj w sensie typ plikue?
<BlessJah> obfuskator sie to nazywa, binarkę można później uruchomić ale analiza kodu jest utrudniona
<TheNumb> dodajesz stuba który deszyfruje binarkę w pamięci
<TheNumb> duh
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> TheNumb: to żadne szyfrowanie, podpinasz debugger i masz kod... maszynowy
<BlessJah> ze skompilowanego programu ot tak nie wyciągniesz kodu, na tym własnie polega kompilacja
<TheNumb> BlessJah: chyba, że to .NET czy inna java
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> one sie nie kompiluja do maszynowego
<BlessJah> ach, no i symbole debugowania są pomocne przy analizie
<Mac1ek> kod binarki mozna odwrocic jak wiadomo
<Mac1ek> do zrodla odpowiednim narzedziem
<TheNumb> do źródła?
<TheNumb> w życiu
<TheNumb> co najwyżej dostaniesz pseudokod w asmie z pomocnymi komentarzami
<TheNumb> IDA takie ładnie generuje
<gjm> rooo, ruuu, riii, reeeverse engineering
<gjm> bulwy
<Mac1ek> inzynieria wsteczna
<TheNumb> reeeeeeeee
<gjm> Odtylna.
<Mac1ek> ale pitolicie
<gjm> No…
<Mac1ek> nie wiem ile to kosztuje ale sie da
<Ashiren> wszystko sie da, w koncu komputer musi to odczytac zeby wykonac
<drathir> Mac1ek: przeciez to udreka... ad. reeeverse engineering
<drathir> Mac1ek: rsa tez sie da zlamac ;p podobnie z reeeverse engineering putanie tylko w ktorym zyciu ;p
<Dread> a po co łamać rsa?
<drathir> Dread: tylko takie przyrownanie do ilosci czasu potrzebnego...
<drathir> podobnie polowa sterow w routerach modemach czy nawet hw routing w routerach to nie takie hop, zeby opensource projekty jak openwrt np mogli wykorzystac u siebie...
<Dread> możesz pisać nieco składniej?
<Dread> bo tak - dłubanie w blobach to serio jest gówno
<drathir> Dread: wywal partycje z flasha gdzie sa stery do wifi router do smietnika...
<drathir> albo lepiej "tery" bo to sa bardziej fw z informacjami tez o regionie o ile dobrze pamietam... ogolnie chodzi o to ze wywali sie wifi do smietnika...
<Dread> , <- polecam taki znaczek jak przecinek
<Dread> a drugie, to nie stery, tylko firmware
<Dread> tzw. baseband
<Dread> który powinien być raczej w samym klocku niżeli w flashu urządzenia
<drathir> Dread: to sa 2 pozycje stracone ;p
<Dread> (ale jak kto woli)
<drathir> tak samo gdyby to bylo takie proste to nie meczyli by sie tak z opensource sterami do gpu...
<Mac1ek> #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> #gentoo-pl
<Mac1ek> o przepraszam :-)
<Mac1ek> wlasnie dowiedzialem sie od kolegi ze ziemia jest plaska
<TheNumb> icoteras
<TheNumb> :|
<Voldenet> >rsa tez sie da zlamac ;p
<Voldenet> dlatego właśnie certyfikaty wygasają
<Voldenet> życzę powodzenia i pozdrawiam cieplutko :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-30
<jacekowski> BlessJah: robie update zimbry, daj znac jak zauwazysz ze cos nie dziala
#ubuntu-pl 2016-08-31
<Mac1ek> czesc wszystkim
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Mac1ek> dzisiaj tez dzien kota ?
<Ashiren> nie w szkole?
<Mac1ek> w pracy
<Ashiren> sobota, jak nazwa wskazuje, to dzien kota
<Mac1ek> jasne to eozumiem
<Mac1ek> oprocz cdrecord sa jakies sensowne programy do nagrywania plytek?
<TheNumb> są
<TheNumb> brasero działa
<TheNumb> kde też ma coś swojego
<TheNumb> k3b chyba się to nazywało
<TheNumb> nie wiem tylko czy to nie zdechło
<Ashiren> k3b dziala jak najbardziej
<Mac1ek> ale k3b to chyba tylko nakladka na cdrecord ?
<Mac1ek> z tego co przynajmniej pamietam
<TheNumb> źle pamiętasz
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> świeża zmiana
<TheNumb> przekoczyli z wodima na cdrecord wczoraj
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> https://github.com/KDE/k3b/commit/fcb0ff1f36c319fd1e2b4bd92c2c08fdc690212c
<Ashiren> ale kto tu ma blueray ~
<TheNumb> kto tu ma napęd optyczny
<TheNumb> w sumie w roboczym laptopie mam, ale jeszcze nigdy nie użyłem
<TheNumb> a w swoim podmieniłe na kieszeń dla hdd
<Mac1ek> kto uzywa dyskietki?!
<bulbulator> bry, mam pytanko z ktorym sie dzisiaj obudzilem po wczorajszych urodzinach brata, wpadlismy na pomysl by razem odpalic firme bo srodki na to sa i mozna w cos zainwestowac, jako ze jestem linux sysadmin a brat webmaster to doszlismy do wniosku ze mozemy krecic stronki, hostowac i konfigurowac serwery pod stronki, serwery xmpp itd, jako ze nie mamy wlasnej infrastruktury myslelismy nad wykupowaniem vps (np taki ovh kosztuje okol
<bulbulator> na tym stawiac os, deploy servera i wrzucac stronke klienta ewentualnie cos innego
<bulbulator> jak myslicie, czy to ma jakis sens/oplacalnosc?
<Bodzioslaw> tylko dedyk kolego
<gjm> janusze it
<bulbulator> w sumie nie janusze bo nie chce tego stawiac na statych dellach z odzysku u siebie w piwnicy tylko jakos zaradzic problem braku wlasnej infrastruktury np. vps
<bulbulator> ale widac sie nie da czyli plan olac
<Dread> da się
<Dread> ale robić hosting na vpsie to janusz mocno
<Dread> bo takie coś zazwyczaj pada po miesiącu albo dwóch
<Dread> szczególnie, że rynek jest dość nasycony
<gjm> 2be or not 2be
<Dread> i ciężko się wbić
<bulbulator> @Dread +1
<bulbulator> thx
<BlessJah> już lepiej stawiać hostingi na hostingu - niech infrastrukturę robią specjaliści a wy zajmijcie się sprzedaża i klikaniem za klienta
<jacekn> bulbulator: albo jak dobrze infra zrobiona to na amazonie czy cos takiego
<jacekn> bulbulator: and szczerze mowiac to pensje w IT tak ida w gore (na zachodzie, nie wiem jak w polsce) ze czesto nie ma sensu biznesu krecic
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-01
<Mac1ek> hej
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Mac1ek> sa jakies ograniczenia licencji developerskiej red hata ??
<Bodzioslaw> pytasz o to chyba czwarty raz juz
<Mac1ek> nie, o licencje po raz pierwszy
<Mac1ek> pytalem kiedys o niego ktos wspomnial ze to jest licencja developerska chcialem w duzym skrocie dowiedziec sie jakie sa jej ogtaniczenia
<Dread> przeczytaj sobie.
<Dread> jest napisane u nich na stronie
<Bodzioslaw> logicznym bedzie, ze nie mozesz tego na produkcji miec
<Bodzioslaw> ale poczytaj
<Bodzioslaw> albo centosa postaw
<Bodzioslaw> bądź poligonem
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: serio ludzie centosa wybieraja?
<Bodzioslaw> tak
<Bodzioslaw> miałem w zyciu sytacuje
<Bodzioslaw> "patrz, jaki centos zajebisty, nie to co ten twoj debian, ubuntu czy gentoo"
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: przeciez na niego prawie ic nie ma ;/
<Bodzioslaw> koleś mi pokazuje jak robi upgrade pseudoprodukcji
<Bodzioslaw> i jak wylatuje w kosmos cała maszyna
<drathir> ic/nic*
<Bodzioslaw> dosłownie
<Bodzioslaw> drathir: repo trzeba dopisywać do każdego gówna przecież
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: tak serio to ja juz bym chyba wolal openbsd zamiast centosa ;p
<Bodzioslaw> heh
<drathir> tam grzebac tez trzeba, ale przynajmniej jak zrobisz raz to to dziala...
<Bodzioslaw> ja fedory nie lubie
<Bodzioslaw> tak samo nie lubie centosa
<Bodzioslaw> rhela nie mialem
<drathir> a debian to debian jak sie nie kombinuje z zaleznosciami to naprawde trzeba miec pecha, zeby padl... o gentoo zdania niestety nie mam...
<Dread> i dalej wszędzie trzy kropki piszesz
<drathir> Dread: drathir™
<gjm> hrhr
<drathir> gjm: hrhr also drathir™
<drathir> swoja droga nfs-a zepsuli/zaktualizowali ostatnio, z osobnych configow zrobili jeden wspolny...
<Mac1ek> gento to chyba experyment nie wyobrazam sobie uzywac go na maszynie produkcyjnej
<Ashiren> dokladnie
<mati75> amatorzy
<Bodzioslaw> mati75: ++
<TheNumb> gentoo najlepsze
<TheNumb> arch to eksperyment
<gjm> ubando!!1
<Voldenet> >2016 >nadal nie używać cruxa/voida
<Voldenet> używam voida na produkcji, co wy wiecie o ryzyku
<Dread> >crux
<Dread> >void
<Dread> lame
<Dread> tylko lfs
<Ashiren> ja mam btrfs na ramdisku
<Dread> phew, na ramdisku to ja też sobie mogę mieć
<Voldenet> Ashiren: ja mam btrfs na ramdisku i na nim trzymam sqla
<Voldenet> ale robię backupy raz na tydzień
<Voldenet> więc działa elegancko
<Voldenet> backupy ofc zrzucam na ramdisk
<TheNumb> :^)
<TheNumb> Voldenet: ram bez ecc pewnie
<TheNumb> bo po co :D
<Voldenet> oczywiście
<Voldenet> drogie to takie
<Voldenet> i niepotrzebne
<TheNumb> absolutnie się zgadzam
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: TheNumb absolutely true
<jarzyna> Tak.
<fl3sh> siemka, używa ktoś conky na 16.04?
<gjm> >conky w 2016
<CookieM> good meme my man
<fl3sh> ?
<fl3sh> macie coś lepszego?
<Ashiren> superkaramba
<d42> xD
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-02
<jarzyna> .
<TheNumb> ;
<jacekn> :
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-03
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/FTykwDo.jpg
<Ulther> Witam
<Ulther> mam pytanie
<Ulther> Wczoraj normalnie wszystko chulało, dzisiaj włączam ubuntu 14.04 wszystko niby działa, tylko że niektóre programy się nie włączają albo wywalają błąd, albo przy wejściu w katalog i przesuwaniu okna, ono pływa, tak samo przy przewijaniu w górę i w dół. Podkreślę że działam na X'ach. A Windows 10 pracuje bez zarzutów.
<Ulther> Przypuszam że to wina karty graficznej AMD
<Ulther> chociaż filmy w 4k chodzą poprawnie
<gjm> Ashiren: Moje 2 koty siedzą u siostry, ale przygarnąłem kumpla: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/09/03/image-001.jpg
<Ulther> Pomoże ktoś ?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/hk6XwAI1tP8HSk8PKv14iGyEaDhY6eVWpn1Tr7bCEU8.jpg?w=1024&s=b7ff446fb30d848dd1aa724ceb547f5c
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/7Z4wqSV.jpg
<drathir> prowokacja jak nic ;p "Podkreślę że działam na X'ach. A Windows 10  pracuje bez zarzutów.
<drathir> a zawsze sie mowi, xeby nie trzymac zlotej rybki nad monitorem...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/5c4efdcbfb8e4e36add2a4d39f7f073d?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=33328067459332632daf1d0d1c41b97b
<szpght> cześć
<szpght> czy próbował ktoś takich czarów jak uruchamianie tego samego systemu fizycznie oraz na virtualboxie? oczywiście nie w jednym momencie
<mati75> tak
<Dread> jeśli to nie windows to nie robi to żadnego problemu
<szpght> u mnie na kubuntu robi, mianowicie po odpaleniu sddm jest czarny ekran, a po zmianie na lightdm i odpaleniu plasmy mam komunikat "nie można używać plasmy, gdyż nie może ona prawidłowo używać opengl 2"
<szpght> dodam, że mam zainstalowane guest additions z repo oraz własnościowy sterownik do nvidii (na nouveau iksy mi się zawieszały)
<szpght> wcześniej jeszcze po odpaleniu na vboxie systemd-udevd zajmował coraz więcej cpu aż dochodził do 100%, a w dmesg co sekundę pojawiały się komunikaty o nvidii, ale rozwiązałem to wykrywając przy uruchamianiu czy jest vbox czy fizyczna maszyna i przenosząc gdzieś plik /lib/udev/rules/71-nvida.rules
<Ashiren> nie mozesz ruszyc normalnie czy na wirtualce
<szpght> na wirtualce
<Ashiren> :p http://i.imgur.com/OywEK7C.jpg
<Ashiren> hmm
<szpght> jaki milusi :p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-28
<malutka> O/
<TheNumb> jacekowski: openvpn ma duży narzut wydajnościowy. Lepiej ipsec nie w User Space
<Mhrok> Witaaaaaaam
<Bodzioslaw> Siemanko
<drathir> TheNumb: i tez openvpn max 100M linki...
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
<Mhrok> Szukam inspiracji... co mam wydrukować na drukarce 3d.
<gjm> dildo
<Ashiren> druga drukarke 3d
<drathir> Mhrok: breloczek jakis moze... pingwina najlepiej...
<firemark> Ashiren: :DD o dziwo najczesciej tak sie zdieje
<firemark> ze jak zrobisz drukarke to drukujesz do niej nowe czesci bo zaczynaja pekac
<drathir> lol druga drukarke najlepiej ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-30
<krzywyzielarz> Cześć,  Macie może gdzieś na dyskietkach Microsoft Office Office 4.3 z 1994 roku, Padł pewnemu panu komp i korzystał z baz danch w tym accesie
<krzywyzielarz> Access 2.0 działało to pod XP
<krzywyzielarz> Odnalazłem wersję z 4.3 EN :) może się uda coś naprawić dzić
<krzywyzielarz> dziś *
<drathir> krzywyzielarz: nowsze wersje importowac nie potrafia? pierwsze co kopie zrob i probuj na kopii kopii...
<firemark> krzywyzielarz: lol co
<firemark> powodzenia
<krzywyzielarz> Ten Pan ma zrobione macra które podobno nie działają po konwersji robi rozliczenia czegoś tam, proponowałem przejście na nowsze rozwiązania ale mówił, że już próbował
<drathir> moze po prostu zmienne sie zmienily w nazewnictwie?
<firemark> po tylu latach moze sie zmienic cokolwiek
<Ashiren> np. ustroj
<drathir> firemark: ale watpie, zeby prawa matematyczne...
<firemark> drathir: why not? dzielenie w py2 liczb calkowitych da inny wynik niz w py3
<drathir> firemark: jak to regulki od obliczen to w teori co najwyzej zapis tylko moze sie zmienic sam sens regul powinien zostac zachowany...
<drathir> firemark: mysql vs postgres dobre ++
<firemark> drathir: + niektore funkcje mogly po prostu zniknac i trzeba czyms je zastapic
<drathir> firemark: ale tam to byl bardziej bug mysql-a...
<firemark> ze 0 / 0 = null? :D
<drathir> firemark: ot to to ^^
<firemark> to nie bug tylko 'nie powiem mu ze nie umie liczyc'
<krzywyzielarz> Chce tak jak było to mu tak zrobię ;P Niech spada.
<krzywyzielarz> Do jutra panowie, :)
<malutka> I panie
<Mhrok> Hejo
 * Mhrok się cyka przed jutrzejszą rozmową kwalifikacyjną.
<firemark> pierwsza?
<Mhrok> firemark: Nie, ale pierwsza tak trudna.
<Mhrok> Na kurs na kontrolera ruchu lotniczego.
<firemark> woow :)
<firemark> opowiadaj
<firemark> bo rozmowy w IT są nudne
<Mhrok> Opowiem jutro, bo jutro będą mnie męczyć.
<firemark> no to powodzenia kolego
<Mhrok> Ponoć mają sprawdzić moje działania pod wpływem stresu. Jak? Nie wiem.
<drathir> Mhrok: powodzenia zycze i wspolczuje...
<Mhrok> drathir: tej rozmowy, czy potencjalnej pracy?
<drathir> Mhrok: bardziej pracy...
<Mhrok> drathir: Spoko, nawet jakby mnie zaaprobowali jutro, to dwa lata szkolenia wcześniej.
<drathir> Mhrok: serio trzeba byc odpornym bo to naprawde wyczerpujaca robota... miakem okazje i przyjemnosc pisac kiedys z kontrolerem...
<Mhrok> drathir: jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić. Jednym z etapów rekrutacji był prosty test z radarem, FEAST DART.
<drathir> Mhrok: ogolnie nie mowie ze c chwila jakies sytuacje awaryjne choc i takie sie zdarzaja, bardziej caly czas pelna koncentracja...
<Mhrok> drathir: robota polega na ciągłym skupieniu. Jak puścisz skupienie na chwilę, mogą zginąć ludzie. Wiem, przemyślałem to porządnie.
<drathir> Mhrok: dokladnie w sumie placa nie mala choc nie ma co porownywac do zagranicy, tylko, ze trzeba sie liczyc z tym, ze caly czas ten stress a raczej maks skupienie... a lotniska rzadko zamykaja, zeby ruch do pl przekierowywali, wiec to plus ze co chwila mlynu nie powinno byc...
<Mhrok> Z takich w miarę regularnych młynów to jak jakaś burza jest, to się dzieje. Albo mgła, ale to rzadziej.
<drathir> Mhrok: ale tak jak sie do tego przyzwyczaisz to spoko jest niby, bo masz okreslone godziny i ogolnie nie ma jakis niespodzianek w grafiku...
<Mhrok> Aktualnie mam 3,5 km trasy do PAŻP, także daleko bym nie miał. ;)
<drathir> ten plus ze pl np w miare od tych zjawisk wolna jest jeszcze...
<Mhrok> Wiem na co się porywam, przemyślałem to porządnie od pierwszego pomysłu na aplikowanie tam.
<drathir> Mhrok: no i ogolnie metar fajna rzecz ;p
<Mhrok> METAR, NOTAM, ADS-B, SQUAWK, SSR, WTF, BBQ
<drathir> w sumie taf jeszcze chyba tez jest...
 * drathir na te 1090MHz musi sie kiedys sprobowac nastroic ^^
<Mhrok> drathir: ja mam z tunerka DVB-T na ADS-B, mam też dwa inne tunerki na częstotliwości lotnicze.
<drathir> Mhrok: tez musze znalezc cos pod E4000 bo stay usmazony niestety ;/
<drathir> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IytNBm8WA1c
<drathir> tylko nie jesc ani niepic podczas ogladania proponuje...
<Mhrok> Jutro sprawdzę, wciągnął mnie odcinek Sherlocka a jutro na 7 do pracy... :|
 * Mhrok branoc
<malutka> Powodzenia Mhrok
<drathir> Mhrok: kolorowych...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-08-31
<krzywyzielarz> Dzień dobry wszystkim.
<malutka> Cze
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> Hejka
<Mhrok> malutka drathir: Przeżyłem, jak poszło będzie wiadomo do 15.09
<malutka> Trzymam kciuki Mhrok !!! Dawaj znać.
<Mhrok> 60 minut, pytania o wszystko. Najbardziej wycieńcza, jak trzy osoby pytają na raz i trzeba prowadzić trzy rozmowy na raz.
<Mhrok> I wypełniać formularz :d
<malutka> Sprawdzali twoja podzielność uwagi ;) zazwyczaj to cecha kobiet. Rzadziej mężczyzn ;p
<Mhrok> To ciekawe, bo tylko 30% kontrolerów to kobiety.
<Mhrok> Wiem, a robili to przez 60 minut w dosć brutalny sposób, żeby sprawdzić jak sobie radzę z ciągłym napięciem
<Mhrok> Nie wiem, co myśleć, więc przestaję o tym myśleć. Jestem zmęczony, a jednocześnie pobudzony. Masakra :D
<drathir> Mhrok: to trzymam kciuki...
<Mhrok> Spodziewam się dostać informację koło 12-14.09.
<drathir> Mhrok: ale przewaznie z fajnym glosem ;p
<drathir> Mhrok: jak nasluchujesz fakt kobiety rzadkosc...
<malutka> :) jak na ircu
<Mhrok> Ustawiam sobie powiadomienie na IFTTT na przycodzące emaile z domeny PAŻP :D
<jacekowski> Mhrok: co poszlo?
<jacekowski> ooo
<jacekowski> u mnie na lokalnym lotnisku maja bardzo przyjemna kobiete do sluchania
<jacekowski> ale to tylko tyle przyjemnosci w interakcjach
<Mhrok> jacekowski: miałem dziś rozmowę kwalifikacyjną na kurs kontrolera ruchu lotniczego.
<drathir> jacekowski: ^^
<Mhrok> Ale wybaczcie, nawet jakby mi to poszło, to nie będe przyjemną kobietą do słuchania :D
<Ashiren> zadna kobieta nie jest przyjemna do sluchania
 * Ashiren hies
<Ashiren> d
<drathir> Mhrok: to tak ot tylko bylo...
<d42> Ashiren: a te rysowane? :333
<malutka> xD
<jacekowski> Mhrok: a jak to wyglada dokladnie
<jacekowski> Mhrok: tzn. kiedy przydzielaja ci pozycje?
<jacekowski> Mhrok: bo o ile mi wiadomo szkolenie na tower/approach/radar/jest inne
<jacekowski> Mhrok: a dwa, jakas stycznosc z lotnictwem miales wczesniej?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-02
<Wizard> Dobry
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/UMfoIjt.jpg
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/WbTbrPN.jpg
<malutka> Takiego miałam, uciekł na baby...i już nie wrócił...
<gjm> Cześć wam!
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/apQRodb_700b.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> malutka: teraz wiesz kto go ma...
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a5nXxAV_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/iQaJi_RINLUC58nRlEiytu7ZYttr8jBCS0ZAWRguYjk.jpg?w=1024&s=ec733087eb0d39fa79073afcf5a611ad
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/99Vi_g02BMU_37UGDFqit1y93_OogcYbdeow4UlwkbA.jpg?w=800&s=30b79149c4b23c842a2a93c66ec4b5a2
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ZoHgBR8TBtnPIdnK2Bbe2tIIf1HNgGjUa_gafsc2a2Q.jpg?w=1024&s=8b7a708eae9d03a1d20bcf59a073ebdc
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/X2Uhgbb.jpg
